# Google Chrome gegen Rassismus: &quot;Black-&quot; und &quot;Whitelist&quot; sollen ersetzt werden



## SlaveToTheRave (8. Juni 2020)

*Google Chrome gegen Rassismus: "Black-" und "Whitelist" sollen ersetzt werden*

Wie einem aktuellen Dokument des Chromium-Projektes zu entnehmen ist,
sollen die Begriffe "Blacklist" und "Whitelist" nicht mehr verwendet werden, 
da schwarz in diesem Fall negativ und weiß positiv konnotiert wird.

Ersetzt werden sollen sie gegen "Blocklist" und "Allowlist".

Das Dokument, dessen Erstellung vor einigen Tagen wohl mit den aktuellen 
Anti-Rassismus Protesten und Debatten zusammenhängt, 
wurde von der Website  9to5Google im Chromium Quellcode entdeckt.

In diesem finden sich neben der Forderung nach "racial neutrality"
auch weitere Vorgaben zur Inklusion, wie z.B. genderneutraler Code. 

So sollen "he / she / him / her / his / hers" nicht mehr verwendet werden,
ebenso wenig "guys",  "brother", "mother" oder "man".

Quellen:
Chromium Dokument "Inclusive Chromium code"
9to5google
derstandard.at


----------



## theoturtle (8. Juni 2020)

OK. 
Also ich mein OK.
Nicht dass ich es für nötig halte, aber OK.

Ich persönlich hoffe dennoch, dass man es nicht übertreiben muss. Wer lernresistent ist bleibt es auch, egal wo wer mit welchen Begriffen was betitelt.

Wird aus "Black and White, unite" dann "Block and Allow, but how?"
Oder das gleichnamige PC Spiel ....
Oder Das Spiel "Her Story" dann nur noch "Story" ?
Die Band "HIM" muss sich dann auch trotz Auflösung nachträglich umbenennen ?
Ist Lady Gaga bald nur noch Gaga ?

Spass beiseite, ich finds übertrieben. aber OK
OK ?


----------



## Andrej (8. Juni 2020)

Schöne neue Welt! Nach dem Tod eines maximalpigmentierte Kriminellen wurden in den USA bei Demonstrationen und Plünderungen schon dutzende maximalpigmentierte Menschen getötet. Und die Unternehmen versuchen sich gegenseitig zu Überbieten in ihrer Heuchelei.
Wann verstehen die Unternehmen, dass diese Leute nicht ihre Kunden sind und es sich somit auch nicht Lohn ihren Wünschen nachzugehen!

Die NYTimes hat in ihrem Artikel die Programmchefin von Russia Today als Rassistin bezeichnet, weil sie das Wort "N-e-g-e-r" oder auf Russisch "&#1053;&#1077;&#1075;&#1088;" verwendet hat. Worauf hin die Programmchefin ihnen erklären musste, dass das Wort "N-e-g-e-r" in der russischen Sprache neutral ist, wärend das Wort "Schwarz" negativ ist. Aber dass diese kulturellen Eigenheiten dem "progressiven" Westen egal sind und dass sie sich auch beleidigt fühlen könnte, weil man sie eine "Russin" nennt, obwohl sie "Armeniarin" ist, aber russische Staatsbürgerin.

Ich werde weiterhin so die Menschen nennen, wie ich es gelernt habe und nicht wie es jemand wünscht, den ich nicht kenne und auch nicht kennen lernen möchte!


----------



## Siriuz (8. Juni 2020)

SlaveToTheRave schrieb:


> *Google Chrome gegen Rassismus: "Black-" und "Whitelist" sollen ersetzt werden*
> 
> Wie einem aktuellen Dokument des Chromium-Projektes zu entnehmen ist,
> sollen die Begriffe "Blacklist" und "Whitelist" nicht mehr verwendet werden,
> ...



Zum Glück nutze ich kein Chrome. Das ist so ziemlich das lächerlichste und peinlichste was ich heute lesen durfte. Vor allen der letzte Absatz. Das passiert, wenn SJWs plötzlich etwas zu sagen haben.


----------



## pizzazz (8. Juni 2020)

das wird die menschheit ganz weit nach vorne bringen - bis an die grenze zur sinnlosigkeit und darüber hinaus


----------



## fipS09 (8. Juni 2020)

Andrej schrieb:


> Nach dem Tod eines maximalpigmentierte Kriminellen



Gab es denn ein Gerichtsverfahren in dem die Todesstrafe für diesen Kriminellen ausgesprochen wurde?
Hier springen echt Leute rum, unglaublich.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (8. Juni 2020)

SlaveToTheRave schrieb:


> Ersetzt werden sollen sie gegen "Blocklist" und "Allowlist".


Sehr gut, es sind diese sprachlichen Konotierungen, die tief verwurzelt Rassismus auslösen können. Als Kind habe ich natürlich ohne Nachzudenken und ohne es zu verstehen _"wer hat Angst vorm schwarzen Mann"_ mitgesungen. Als mein Vater seinen ersten schwarzen Doktoranten hatte, den ich mit 16 kennenlernte, war ich durchaus voreingenommen und fragte noch, halb im Scherz, "muss ich jetzt Angst haben?" Das ist einfach unnötig. Es war einer der liebenswertesten und herzlichen Menschen, die ich kennen lernte, gebildet, witzig, aufgeklärt. 

Scheiß Rassismus, und er ist überall. Versucht Euch mal mit einem nicht Gartenzwergnamen zu bewerben, sucht eine Wohnung etc. Da gibt es massive pauschale Ausgrenzung und das muss aushören. Warum nicht einfach "Positivliste und Negativliste" "Liste freier Link" und "Gesperrte links" oder "Freunde und Spam", was auch immer ....


----------



## nuhll (8. Juni 2020)

Warum nicht... ist halt wieder etwas weniger Alltagsrassismus.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (8. Juni 2020)

Andrej schrieb:


> ... Nach dem Tod eines maximalpigmentierte Kriminellen ...


Wenn ich Dir einen gefälschten zwanzig Euroschein unterjubele und Du damit bezahlst, ist es also völlig in Ordnung, wenn ich einen maximalkaukasischen Kriminellen erwürge? Meinst Du das wirklich? Willst Du das so? Oder ist es die Aufgabe der Polizei, Straftaten zu verhindern oder aufzudecken und Richter über das Strafmaß oder die Unschuld entscheiden zu lassen. Das Konzept heißt Gewaltenteilung _(Achtung Rassismus als Beispiel) "Na, als Russe scheinste das ja nicht zu kennen."_

Was meinst Du. _( Achtung, wieder beispielhafter Rassismus) " Wir wissen ja alle, dass die Russenmafia überall ist und alle Russen schwer kriminell sind. Das sind alles nur Schwarzbrenner und Diebe" _Findest Du es also völlig in Ordnung, wenn man jeden Russen, den man bei Verkehrskontrollen erwischt, erstmal grün und blau schlägt, und wenn er dabei einen Mucks sagt, wegen Widerstand gegen die Polizeigewalt erwürgt? Ist es das, was Du willst? Und würde so ein Verhalten unserer Polizei vielleicht dazu führen, dass alle Russen im Land bei einer drohenden Verkehrskontrolle ob des wahrscheinliochen Todes erst einmal die Flucht antreten? Was meinst Du? Und weil sie fliehen müssen sie ja schuldig sein, also sofort erschießen.

Mann, Mann, Mann, Mann .....


----------



## Sirthegoat (8. Juni 2020)

What a time to be alive .


----------



## Siriuz (8. Juni 2020)

nuhll schrieb:


> Warum nicht... ist halt wieder etwas weniger Alltagsrassismus.



Wer Blacklist mit schwarzen Menschen assoziiert, der hat sie nicht mehr alle, tut mir leid. Viele verstehen halt nicht, dass das die Anfänge sind. Den Menschen die das hier fordern gehts nicht um Rassismus, dahinter ist eine politische Agenda. Aber das ist hier wohl kein Raum für diese Themen.


----------



## nuhll (8. Juni 2020)

Siriuz schrieb:


> Wer Blacklist mit schwarzen Menschen assoziiert, der hat sie nicht mehr alle, tut mir leid. Viele verstehen halt nicht, dass das die Anfänge sind. Den Menschen die das hier fordern gehts nicht um Rassismus, dahinter ist eine politische Agenda. Aber das ist hier wohl kein Raum für diese Themen.



Darum geht es nicht.

Ich bin selbst Weißer als Weiß, aber ich kann das verstehen.

Es geht einfach darum das Schwarz immer Negativ belastet ist. Das ist kein empfinden oder Auslegung sondern fakt. So läuft das in unserer gesamten Gesellschaft. Überall. Immer. Jeden Tag. In jedem Film. In jedem Buch. In jeder Software. Warum heißts wohl Schwarzfahren statt Weißfahren?!?!?! Brauchst du noch mehr Beispiele?

Für uns Weiße ist das schwer zu verstehen, weil wir nie Rassismus am eignen Leib erlebt haben.


----------



## Sirthegoat (8. Juni 2020)

Rassismus hört dann auf wenn man nicht mehr darüber redet (muss), die ganze Aktion hier ist völliger Schwachsinn*.*


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (8. Juni 2020)

nuhll schrieb:


> Für uns Weiße ist das schwer zu verstehen,


Für weiße Männer, Frauen kennen Diskriminierung und Gewalt sehr gut ....


----------



## nuhll (8. Juni 2020)

Sirthegoat schrieb:


> Rassismus hört dann auf wenn man nicht mehr darüber redet, die ganze Aktion hier ist völliger Schwachsinn*.*



ACHSO. Totschweigen hat schon immer geholfen. 

Ich finde deine Idee müsste groß raus gebracht werden. NICHT BLACK LIVES MATTER, sondern RASSISMUS HÖRT AUF MIT IGNORIEREN. Es könnte so einfach sein, danke.


----------



## Sirthegoat (8. Juni 2020)

nuhll schrieb:


> ACHSO. Totschweigen hat schon immer geholfen.



Darum geht es nicht aber das übersteigt scheinbar Auffassungsgabe, einfach mal googln von wem das stammen könnte und was damit gemeint ist nicht immer den eigenen Saft in alles reininterpretieren.


----------



## Siriuz (8. Juni 2020)

nuhll schrieb:


> Darum geht es nicht.
> 
> Ich bin selbst Weißer als Weiß, aber ich kann das verstehen.
> 
> ...



Das ist eben falsch. Natürlich kannst du auch als weißer Rassismus erleben. Wir machen immer so, als wären WIR die Mehrheit. Wir "weißen" sind eine Minderheit. 

Dann heißt es nicht Schwarzfahren weil "Schwarz", sondern:
Auch dieser Ausdruck hat - wie viele andere - ihren Ursprung im Jiddischen. Aus dieser Sprache stammt das Wort "Shvarts". Es bedeutet arm. Schwarzfahrer sind daher eigentlich "Armfahrer". 


Ich hab mehrere Jahre in Frankreich gelebt, ich war der Nazi, der scheiß Deutsche, die Kartoffel etc. Diese Schimpfwörter erlebst du aber auch in Deutschland, wo "wir" nicht mehr die Mehrheit sind. Oder einfach mal nach Südafrika schauen, wie dort die Farmer (Buren) enteigenet und in einigen Fällen abegschlachtet wurden.


---> Ich arbeite auch viel mit Asiaten, die lachen sich kaputt. Ein Kollege aus Honk Kong bot mir ne Stelle in China an. Er meinte, die Chinesen schauen lachend nach Europa und Amerika, weil wir uns selbst zerstören. Wir sind nicht mehr an unserem Fortschritt interessiert, sondern mehr mit Vergangenheit und befindlichkeiten unserer Minoritäten. Und da gebe ich ihm recht. Falls diese Entwicklung weitergehen sollte, wars das auf lange Sicht. Wir haben niemanden etwas angetan. Auch müssen wir nicht die halbe Welt aufnehmen. Dafür ist weder Geld noch Platz da. Jeder der etwas anderes sagt ist ein Lügner. Das Nettovermögen der Deutschen ist schwindend gering. Unser "Wohlstand" ist der großen Steuerlast und des arbeitreichen Michels geschuldet. Ihr werdet euch noch umschauen und realisieren wenns zu spät ist.


----------



## nuhll (8. Juni 2020)

Mimimi, es gibt kein Rassismus, weil es gibt ja auch welchen gegen Weiße und gegen Frauen.  (?)

Was sind das für Argumente?

Außerdem:
Der Begriff ist womöglich eine Ableitung des Begriffs &#8222;schwärzen&#8220;, mit dem zunächst der Schmuggel, später alle mögliche Arten von illegalen Aktivitäten bezeichnet wurden. Die Bezeichnung schwarz stammt nach unterschiedlichen Quellen entweder von der Tatsache, dass solche Tätigkeiten meist in der Nacht durchgeführt wurden[1] oder von der Gewohnheit der Schmuggler, die Gesichter zu schwärzen, um sich unkenntlich zu machen.[2] Eine andere Herleitung führt den Begriff auf das jiddische Wort &#8222;shvarts&#8220; zurück, das auch &#8222;Armut&#8220; bedeuten kann. Schwarzfahrer seien demnach diejenigen, die sich kein Ticket leisten könnten.[3]


----------



## nuhll (8. Juni 2020)

Sirthegoat schrieb:


> Du hast scheinbar keine.





Wie man sich überhaupt an sowas banalem aufgeilen kann. Niemanden entsteht irgendein Nachteil, egal wie irgendeine scheiß Funktion heißt. Und wenn es vielleicht ein kleines bisschen was gutes tut, ist das schon zu viel verlangt. Lächerlich. Peinlich. Ich schäme mich mal wieder deutscher zu sein.


----------



## Sirthegoat (8. Juni 2020)

nuhll schrieb:


> Ich schäme mich mal wieder deutscher zu sein.



Ich nicht, ich bin sogar stolz darauf aber deine Staatsangehörigkeit kannst du übrigens ablegen .


----------



## Siriuz (8. Juni 2020)

Sirthegoat schrieb:


> Ich nicht, ich bin sogar stolz darauf aber deine Staatsangehörigkeit kannst du übrigens ablegen .



Diskutier doch nicht mit dem. Bringt überhaupt nichts. Bei der Aussage "Ich schäme mich schon wieder Deutscher zu sein" - ist doch alles gesagt, welch Gesinnung der Junge hat.


----------



## nuhll (8. Juni 2020)

Siriuz schrieb:


> Diskutier doch nicht mit dem. Bringt überhaupt nichts. Bei der Aussage "Ich schäme mich schon wieder Deutscher zu sein" - ist doch alles gesagt, welch Gesinnung der Junge hat.



Was hab ich denn für ne Gesinnung? Ich denke du meinst, ich teile eure Gesinnung nicht xD

Außerdem wolltest du ins Bett.


----------



## fipS09 (8. Juni 2020)

Sirthegoat schrieb:


> Ich nicht, ich bin sogar stolz darauf





> Der Stolz ist die Freude, die der Gewissheit entspringt, etwas Besonderes, Anerkennenswertes oder Zukunftsträchtiges *geleistet zu haben*. Dabei kann der Maßstab, aus dem sich diese Gewissheit ableitet, sowohl innerhalb eines eigenen differenzierten Wertehorizonts herausgebildet als auch gesellschaftlich tradiert sein. Im ersten Fall fühlt man sich selbst bestätigt und in seiner Weltanschauung bestärkt (&#8222;Ich bin stolz auf mich&#8220, im anderen Fall sonnt man sich in der gesellschaftlichen Anerkennung (&#8222;Ich bin stolz, etwas für meine Stadt geleistet zu haben&#8220.



War es denn schwierig Deutscher zu werden?


----------



## Sirthegoat (8. Juni 2020)

Siriuz schrieb:


> Diskutier doch nicht mit dem. Bringt überhaupt nichts. Bei der Aussage "Ich schäme mich schon wieder Deutscher zu sein" - ist doch alles gesagt, welch Gesinnung der Junge hat.



Eine Diskussion kann man das nicht nennen, da fehlen einseitig die Argumente zum Glück kann man dann die Nazikeule auspacken , naja wird hoffentlich bald durchgewischt hier.



fipS09 schrieb:


> War es denn schwierig Deutscher zu werden?



Nationalstolz oder Patriotismus, noch nie gehört?


----------



## nuhll (8. Juni 2020)

Sirthegoat schrieb:


> Eine Diskussion kann man das nicht nennen, da fehlen einseitig die Argumente zum Glück kann man dann die Nazikeule auspacken , naja wird hoffentlich bald durchgewischt hier.



Ich bin der einzige hier der Argumente gebracht hat. Da gibts aber auch wirklich nichts zu diskutieren, das sind einfach einfachste fakten. Das Problem ist, das ihr es nicht versteht. Aber das ist ja üblich bei eures gleichen....



Sirthegoat schrieb:


> Nationalstolz oder Patriotismus, noch nie gehört?



Du bist stolz auf etwas für das du nichts getan hast. Ist aber auch egal, darum geht es hier nicht. Eure Gesinnung ist klar. Die Frage besteht darin warum ihr euch hier so aufgeilt, wo es doch nur um 2 Worte in einer Software geht, es entsteht euch kein Nachteil dadurch und es kostet nichts das zu ändern.


----------



## Sirthegoat (8. Juni 2020)

> Du bist stolz auf etwas für das du nichts getan hast.



Muss ich dafür auch nicht. Mich wundert ja das in dem Zusammenhang noch nicht AFD Wähler gefallen ist  passt eigentlich ins Bild.



nuhll schrieb:


> Eure Gesinnung ist klar. Die Frage besteht darin warum ihr euch hier so aufgeilt, wo es doch nur um 2 Worte in einer Software geht, es entsteht euch kein Nachteil dadurch und es kostet nichts das zu ändern.



Ich kann nochmal sagen, was bereits gesagt wurde: wer White- oder Blacklist mit Hautfarben assoziiert hat auch noch ganz andere Probleme. Es geht hier sichtlich wieder nur darum ein Zeichen gegen Rassismus zu setzen, wo es keins bräuchte quasi nur auf einer Welle mitschwimmen für besseres Ansehen, eben modern.


----------



## fipS09 (8. Juni 2020)

Sirthegoat schrieb:


> Nationalstolz oder Patriotismus, noch nie gehört?



Gehört schon, allerdings nicht für sinnig befunden. Aber jeder wie er mag


----------



## nuhll (8. Juni 2020)

Sirthegoat schrieb:


> Muss ich dafür auch nicht. Mich wundert ja das in dem Zusammenhang noch nicht AFD Wähler gefallen ist  passt eigentlich ins Bild.



Um das klar zu stellen:
- Mir ist egal wen du wählst
- Mir ist egal was du für ne Gesinnung (oder auch nicht) hast

Was mich stört ist das hier gegen sowas sinnloses gehetzt wird. Es geht um ein paar Worte in einer Software, wo ist das Problem? Dir wird nix weg genommen. Und es kostet auch nichts. Und wenn es vielleicht jemanden hilft, dann ist das doch nichts schlechtes? Können wir die Welt nicht einfach ein stückchen besser machen, ohne das wieder jeder angekrochen kommt und es schlecht macht?!


----------



## TJW65 (9. Juni 2020)

Hui,
explosive Stimmung hier.
Immer mit der Ruhe allesamt 

Hmmm..."Black-" und "Whitelist"  da setze ich mich jetzt einfach mal zwischen die Stühle:
meinetwegen können diese Titel ruhig getauscht werden. Das sollte niemandem weh tun und auch nicht allzu schwer zu merken sein.
Bei diesen Debatten - welche ja immer wieder aufflammen, nicht nur hier - stelle ich mir zeitgleich auch immer die Frage wie viel es denn nun wirklich bringt. Natürlich ist mir bewusst mich in meinen Breitengraden zur "privilegierteren" Gruppe zählen zu können und will an dieser stelle den leider vorhanden "Alltags-Rassismus" - ein Begriff der doch so auch eigentlich gar nicht existieren dürfte - auch nicht leugnen doch denke ich dass solche Maßnahmen es nicht tuen werden.
Da gibt mMn bessere Wege Rassismus zu bekämpfen.

MFG
TJW65


----------



## fipS09 (9. Juni 2020)

TJW65 schrieb:


> da setze ich mich jetzt einfach mal zwischen die Stühle


Willkommen im Club


----------



## nuhll (9. Juni 2020)

Ich seh das so, NICHTS ändert etwas von gleich auf jetzt, das ist ein Prozess über viele Jahre und irgendwo muss man anfangen... und vor allem ist meine Meinung, so lange niemanden ein Schaden entsteht... warum nicht.


----------



## Andrej (9. Juni 2020)

fipS09 schrieb:


> Gab es denn ein Gerichtsverfahren in dem die Todesstrafe für diesen Kriminellen ausgesprochen wurde?
> Hier springen echt Leute rum, unglaublich.



Zeige mir wo ich geschrieben hab, dass ich seinen Tod gut finde oder beführworte!
Deswegen nannte ich ihn einen Kriminellen und hier fehlt sogar eine Straftat für die er 5 Jahre bekommen hat und nur deswegen, weil er auf einen  Deal mit den Ermittlern einging - sonst wären es 20 Jahre.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Wenn ich Dir einen gefälschten zwanzig  Euroschein unterjubele und Du damit bezahlst, ist es also völlig in  Ordnung, wenn ich einen maximalkaukasischen Kriminellen erwürge?


Ich bin kein Kaukasier, den Kaukasier sehen so aus - dass sind Armenier. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zur Polizeigewalt siehe oben. Die deutsche Polizei wird von keiner Person aus dem Ausland ernst genommen, europäische Gefängnisse sind 5 Sterne Hotels für die meisten Kriminellen aus Russland usw.
Es gab sogar eine Komödie in Russland darüber, die hieß"Ich will in den Knast", wo ein Russe versuchte in den Niederlanden in den Knast zu kommen. Denn er hat in Russland ein Verbrechen begangen, aus Unwissenheit, aber nicht in Russland die Strafe absitzen wollte.

Leider gibt es keine Kriminallstatistik über Russlanddeutsche. Und wenn Russlanddeutsche im hochen Maß Verbrechen begehen, dann sollten sie auch Stärker von der Polizei kontrolliert werden.
Und genau das, haben sie auch gemacht in den 90ern und 00 Jahren, wo jede Stunde ein Polizeiwagen in einer Gegend mit vielen Russlanddeutschen vorbei fuhr.

Und noch eins "Russe" und "russische Staatsbürger" sind zwei paar Schuhe. In Russland leben über 150 Völker und zwar einheimische Völker und nicht jeder von ihnen mag, wenn man ihn "Russe" nennt - aber dieses in wie ich schon geschrieben habe den Menschen im Westen egal.


----------



## fipS09 (9. Juni 2020)

Andrej schrieb:


> Zeige mir wo ich geschrieben hab, dass ich seinen Tod gut finde oder beführworte!
> Deswegen nannte ich ihn einen Kriminellen und hier fehlt sogar eine Straftat für die er 5 Jahre bekommen hat und nur deswegen, weil er auf einen  Deal mit den Ermittlern einging - sonst wären es 20 Jahre.



Ich hab nicht gesagt das du das befürwortest. 
Aber du erwähnst das er kriminell ist, als ob es dadurch weniger schlimm wäre das er ermordet wurde. Die Tat stand doch in keinem Zusammenhang mit seinem Tod und spielt deshalb absolut keine Rolle.

Dein Anhang funktioniert übrigens nicht.


----------



## Andrej (9. Juni 2020)

fipS09 schrieb:


> Ich hab nicht gesagt das du das befürwortest.
> Aber du erwähnst das er kriminell ist, als ob es dadurch weniger schlimm wäre das er ermordet wurde. Die Tat stand doch in keinem Zusammenhang mit seinem Tod und spielt deshalb absolut keine Rolle.
> 
> Dein Anhang funktioniert übrigens nicht.



Deswegen hoffe ich, dass der Polizist, auch eine angemessene Strafe bekommt. Habe ich auch nicht gesagt, dass der Tod von ihm und die Tat im Zusammenhang stehen. Mir geht es um seine Heiligsprechung, die jetzt Welt weit passier. Er war kein Ghandi, Martin Luther King oder Nelson Mandela, die ihr Leben dem Kampf gegen Ungerechtigkeit widmeten.

Der Anhang sollte jetzt funktionieren.


----------



## EndangeredSpecies (9. Juni 2020)

Siriuz schrieb:


> Viele verstehen halt nicht, dass das die Anfänge sind. Den Menschen die das hier fordern gehts nicht um Rassismus, dahinter ist eine politische Agenda. Aber das ist hier wohl kein Raum für diese Themen.


Oh, weiß da jemensch aber Bescheid? Und dann werden hier sogar Meinungen unterdrückt?


----------



## RyzA (9. Juni 2020)

theoturtle schrieb:


> Spass beiseite, ich finds übertrieben. aber OK
> OK ?


Ich auch. Einfach nur lächerlich.


----------



## EndangeredSpecies (9. Juni 2020)

Siriuz schrieb:


> Das ist eben falsch. Natürlich kannst du auch als weißer Rassismus erleben. Wir machen immer so, als wären WIR die Mehrheit. Wir "weißen" sind eine Minderheit.


Rassismus ist ein Herrschaftssystem, das privilegiert bzw. deprivilegiert. Inwieweit wurdest Du denn in Frankreich benachteiligt? Weil Du als Nazi bezeichnet wurdest? Also, wenn Du Dich da so ähnlich geäußert hast wie hier im Forum, würde mich das nicht allzu sehr wundern. 


> Oder einfach mal nach Südafrika schauen, wie dort die Farmer (Buren) enteigenet und in einigen Fällen abegschlachtet wurden.


Von wem haben jene Buren denn ihr Land?


> Wir haben niemanden etwas angetan.


Das ist mal eine steile These. Willst Du Dir vor Deiner nächsten Äußerung nicht nochmal ein Geschichtsbuch angucken?


> Auch müssen wir nicht die halbe Welt aufnehmen.


Wer will das denn? Bzw. will denn die halbe Welt hierherkommen? Das klingt nach brauner Propaganda. CSU/AFD/NPD schrieben mal was vom "Weltsozialamt" ...


> Dafür ist weder Geld noch Platz da.


Was sagst Du denn zu folgendem Sachverhalt: Wer mit welchen Reichtum hat denn im Ländervergleich aktuell wieviele Geflüchtete aufgenommen?
"Knapp sieben Millionen Menschen leben im Libanon. Fast jeder Siebte davon ist ein anerkannter Flüchtling oder subsidiär Schutzberechtigter. Mit 13,57 Prozent der Bevölkerung ist das der mit Abstand höchste Anteil pro Kopf auf der Welt." >>> Quelle
Im Artikel wird für Deutschland der Geflüchtetenanteil bezogen auf die deutsche Population hingegen mit 1,32 % angegeben. In einem Ländervergleich des Bruttoinlandprodukts liegt Libanon auf Rang 79 und Deutschland auf Rang 4. >>> Quelle


> Jeder der etwas anderes sagt ist ein Lügner.


Starke Worte! Wie wäre es damit, sich in Bescheidenheit zu üben und zunächst einmal Belege zu bringen, ehe vorab alle potenziellen Diskutant*innen als Lügner*innen zu verunglimpfen?


> Das Nettovermögen der Deutschen ist schwindend gering.


Worauf beziehst Du Dich genau? In einem globalen Vergleich der Gesamtvermögen steht Deutschland an vierter Stelle. >>>  Quelle


----------



## Sirthegoat (9. Juni 2020)

fipS09 schrieb:


> Rassist kann man ja auch sein ohne das man Nazi ist.
> Wobei du auf mich eher einfach nur Rechts-Konservativ wirkst, mit diesem Patriotismus Ding.



Achso aber Patriotisch, oder wie ich geschrieben habe stolz zu sein die deutsche Staatsbürgerschaft zu haben kann man nur sein wenn man rechts-konservativ ist oder was  komm mal klar. Man man man wie hier die Leute auf besseren Mensch machen aber einen übern Kamm scheren...



EndangeredSpecies schrieb:


> Das ist mal eine steile These. Willst Du Dir vor Deiner nächsten Äußerung nicht nochmal ein Geschichtsbuch angucken?



Das ist sone Auslegungssache, klar hat Deutschland ne Geschichte, wie so ca. jedes Land aber von dem Konzept der Erbschuld halte ich persönlich nichts. Klar man muss aufklären wo es  nur geht und schauen das wir nicht die Zustände von vor 80 Jahren zurück bekommen aber schuldig sehe ich mich für die Taten und Verbrechen die damals ausgeübt wurden nicht, wie auch ich war ja nicht mal am Leben. Das kann man jetzt natürlich wieder in der Luft zereisen wenn man es möchte...


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (9. Juni 2020)

Dieser Strang ist wieder ein gutes Beispiel dafür, warum Boris Becker in London mit gegen Rassismus demonstrierte und über Twitter sagte:

_&#8222;Ich bin erschüttert, schockiert, erschrocken über die vielen Beleidigungen NUR aus Deutschland für meine Unterstützung der #BlackLivesMatters Demo gestern in London!&#8220;


_Nazis sind ganz allgemein betrachtet immer Täter, mal mehr, mal weniger und mal nur passiv, weil sie Zustände dulden. Es ist egal, was sie behaupten und wo sie sich selber hinstellen wollen. Außerhalb ihrer Filterblase werden sie nie in die Opferrolle kommen. Nazis, das vergessen viele, ist ein ganz schwacher Begriff, 1945 waren alle Deutschen Nazis und einige ewig Gestrige sind in ihren Ansichten und ihren Verhalten teilweise in der "guten alten Zeit" der Unterdrückung der Frauen, der nicht vorhandenen Demokratie, des Nationmalismus und der Überheblichkeit gegenüber unsere Nachbarn stecken geblieben. Und sie kommen wieder aus jeder Ecke gekrochen und meinen, ihren Schund verbreiten zu müssen.

Muss man mit Leben, es ist Teil dieser Kultur. Gehörte immer dazu und es wird immer Menschen geben, die in ihrer Unbedeutendheit und Erbärmlichkeit andere Dominieren wollen und ihre Gartenzwerg Meinung anderen aufdrücken wollen.



Sirthegoat schrieb:


> ... stolz zu sein die deutsche Staatsbürgerschaft ...


Diese Formulierung ist doch genau der Knackpunkt. Ich z.B. bin DANKBAR hier geboren worden zu sein. Stolz dagegen bin ich auf meine Leistungen und bedinkit auf die Leistungen meiner LKinder, zumindest, wenn es Dinge sind, die ich maßbeglich meiner Erzihung zuschreiben kann. Wenn Menschen stolz auf Deutschland sind, so findest Du es in vielen psychologischen Veröffentlichungen,  dann haben Sie in der Gegen ncihts eigenes, worauf sie stolz sein können. Und genazu das ist die Triebfeder für die Spirale, die im tausendjährigen Reich offensichtlich wurde. Zuerst macht man andere für das eigene Versagen verantwortlich und dann lässt man Hass und Gewalt freien Lauf.

Wann endlich lernen alle Deutschen, nicht nach unten zu treten? Lies in Ruhe Hermann Hesse und verstehe das Problem


----------



## Schinken (9. Juni 2020)

Ich find Blocklist statt Blacklist ja schon fast satirisch nahe am Original. xD


Zum Thema: Das mag uns seltsam erscheinen, weil wir nicht dauernd "weiß" geannt werden. 
Aber wenn dir sehr bewusst ist, dass du "schwarz" bist, weil du das immer wieder liest und hörst, dich selbst ohne negative Konnotation mit dem Wort "schwarz" identifizierst, ja dann klingt eine "Schwarzliste" als etwas Schlechtes schon seltsam, nicht die Forderung sie umzubenennen.


Also, es ist einfach nicht an Weißen zu entscheiden was die Gefühle von anderen verletzt. Das entscheiden immer die Betroffenen, mit Recht. Wir müssen es nicht verstehen (gut es zu versuchen) aber wir müssen es akzeptieren. Wir müssen, weil wir sonst die gleiche kulturelle Überheblichkeit beweisen wie unsere imperialistischen Vorgänger.







Sirthegoat schrieb:


> Achso aber Patriotisch, oder wie ich  geschrieben habe stolz zu sein die deutsche Staatsbürgerschaft zu haben  kann man nur sein wenn man rechts-konservativ ist oder was
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Naja, Patriotismus passt schlecht in ein kosmopolitisches, progressives Weltbild. Also ja, es besteht eine Korrelation zwischen Patriotismus und als konservativ angesehenen politischen Positionen. Das kann dir jede Wählerbefragung und jeder Soziologe zeigen. Wie gesagt, sind das Tendenzen, aber die Annahme ist berechtigt bis du sie widerlegst.




Sirthegoat schrieb:


> Das ist sone Auslegungssache, klar hat Deutschland ne Geschichte, wie so  ca. jedes Land aber von dem Konzept der Erbschuld halte ich persönlich  nichts. Klar man muss aufklären wo es  nur geht und schauen das wir  nicht die Zustände von vor 80 Jahren zurück bekommen aber schuldig sehe  ich mich für die Taten und Verbrechen die damals ausgeübt wurden nicht,  wie auch ich war ja nicht mal am Leben. Das kann man jetzt natürlich  wieder in der Luft zereisen wenn man es möchte...



Das ist keine Auslegungssache. Du verkürzt die Möglichkeiten nur stark.

Natürlich gibt es keine Erbschuld, genausowenig wie Sippenhaftung.

Man _könnte _sich aber trotzdem der deutschen Geschichte bewusst sein und sich klar machen, wie andere Menschen Deutsche sehen. An was sie sich erinnern und was sie von ihren Eltern erfahren haben.
Und auf diese Gefühle _könnte _man Rücksicht nehmen. Verantwortung übernehmen eben.

Man _könnte _sich auch selbst zum Opfer stilisieren, von Erbschuld reden wo diese niemals erwähnt wurde. Keine Verantwortung übernehmen eben. 

Dann sollte man sich, um nicht doppelmoralisch zu handeln, aber auch jeglicher Ansprüche an Mitglieder anderer Nationalitäten enthalten.
Das ist sogar legitim, du hast ja nunmal wirklich Niemandem etwas getan. Nur Rücksichtsvoll ist es eben nicht.


Ich mag es Dinge in der Luft zu zerreissen, das gibt so ein schönes Geräusch, wenn der prophylaktisch aufgebaute Argumentationsschutz langsam in Schnipseln zu Boden geht .


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (9. Juni 2020)

Schinken schrieb:


> Ich find Blocklist statt Blacklist ja schon fast satirisch nahe am Original. xD.


Da haste natürlich Recht. Wenn man beide Worte nebeneinander schreibt, muss ich auch wieder lachen.


----------



## Siriuz (9. Juni 2020)

EndangeredSpecies schrieb:


> Rassismus ist ein Herrschaftssystem, das privilegiert bzw. deprivilegiert. Inwieweit wurdest Du denn in Frankreich benachteiligt? Weil Du als Nazi bezeichnet wurdest? Also, wenn Du Dich da so ähnlich geäußert hast wie hier im Forum, würde mich das nicht allzu sehr wundern.
> 
> Von wem haben jene Buren denn ihr Land?
> 
> ...



Wenn Rassismus ein angebliches Gesellschaftsystem ist - wo werden denn schwarze oder auch andere Minoritäten in der EU oder auch in den USA deprivilegiert? Ich muss mich gerade echt zusammenreißen. Wir hatten 8 Jahre lang Obama. Und komm mir bitte nicht, der konnte nichts ändern. Es gibt nichts zu ändern, weil sowas nicht existiert. Es gibt eben soziale Unterschiede. Nicht jeder Mensch ist gleich. 

---> Schau dir die amerikanischen Asiaten an. Das sind die tüchtigsten und intelligentesten Köpfe in den USA. Auch Migranten. Nochmal - willst du mich eigentlich Rollen? Wieso packen die es und Schwarze nicht? Wegen der Sklaverei? Die ist seit 150 Jahren abgeschafft. 

Und natürlich. Ich bin sicherlich mit Thor Steinar Klamotten als 8 Jähriger (mittlerweile 20 Jahre her) in die Schule und bin marschiert. Sonst gehts dir noch, oder? Du machst dich über etwas lustig, was du anklagen würdest, wenn ich braune/schwarze Hautfarbe hätte. Merkst du das eigentlich? 

Die Buren ko-existieren seit Jahrzehnten mit der schwarzen Bevölkerung. Erst durch die neue Regierung wurden die Schwarzen übergriffig. Es geht nicht darum, dass man den Buren das Land abkauft, sondern dass die Stimmung seit Jahrena ufgeheitzt wird und dort Guerillas Nachts auf die Farmen gehen und meucheln und vergewaltigen. Findest du auch ganz lustig, oder? Sind ja weiße. Aber Süfafrika ist mittlerweile auch ein Tollhaus. Einst das reichste Land Afrikas, jetzt Affenzirkus. In Simbabwe hat man die weißen Farmer erst weggejagt um dann eine Nahrungsknappheit zu generieren. Jetzt bat man sie zurückzukommen. Erinnert ein wenig an Mao.  Der war genau so blöde.
Afrika: 
				Wie die vertriebenen weissen Farmer von Simbabwe zurueckkehren | Augsburger Allgemeine

Nein, Brauner. Es gibt keine Erbschuld. Lass mal stecken. Du kannst dich gerne für etwas verantwortlich machen, wo du nicht geboren warst.  Du kennst weder mich, noch meine Familiengeschichte um sowas zu behaupten. Der Krieg ist mittlerweile 80 Jahre her. 

Deine Parteien haben doch 1 Millionen Flüchtlinge pro Jahr gefordert. Und wo ist bitte dafür Platz? In Deutschland herrscht Wohnungsknappheit. Wir stehen vor einer großen Inflation und Wirtschatfskrise. Tausende Unternehmer haben durch Corona Insolvenz angemeldet. Aber du willst Retter der Welt spielen? Wer bist du, dass du nicht erstmal vor deiner eigenen Tür kehrst und dort für Ordnung sorgst? 

Ich schrieb vom Nettovermögen, das ist wieder was anderes. Das ist das, was du auf der Bank hast. Dazu gibs ne tolle Statistik, kannst du googlen.  Gesamtvermögen ist was ganz anderes, kannst du aber auch erlesen.


----------



## Mahoy (9. Juni 2020)

Isoliert betrachtet würde ich solche Umbenennungen für Blödsinn halten, schließlich sind Schwarz-Weiß-/Hell-Dunkel-Dichotomien schon etwas älter als die Diskriminierung aufgrund der Hautfarbe. Andererseits sind Befindlichkeiten auch immer einem Wandel unterworfen, und wenn etwas Unverfängliches durch aktuelle Entwicklungen eine anderen Stellenwert bekommt, sollte man sich das durchaus anschauen.

In dem Fall kommt hinzu, dass die Abkehr von Schemata der Sorte "Schwarz=Negativ, weiß=Positiv" im Grund niemanden schadet, aber womöglich langfristig tatsächlich etwas nützt, wenn sich dadurch die Wahrnehmung - und sei es nur anteilig - verändert.


----------



## Siriuz (9. Juni 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Dieser Strang ist wieder ein gutes Beispiel dafür, warum Boris Becker in London mit gegen Rassismus demonstrierte und über Twitter sagte:
> 
> _&#8222;Ich bin erschüttert, schockiert, erschrocken über die vielen Beleidigungen NUR aus Deutschland für meine Unterstützung der #BlackLivesMatters Demo gestern in London!&#8220;
> 
> ...



Die Beleidigungen hat er auch verdient. Auch in London wurde gewaltsam demonstriert, Polizisten geschlagen, Mitbürger ins Krankenhaus gedroschen und mehere Churchill (Wohl Antifaschist No1) Denkmäler zerstört. 


Liebes Rotkäppchen, bitte mal lesen, was hier im Thread von "Nuhl" geschrieben wurde. Und hier jemanden als Nationalsozialisten zu attestieren ist mehr als lächerlich. Diesen Begriff inflationär zu verwenden um Konservative oder auch Liberale zu verunglimpfen ist nur ein Totschlagarument, ein Ad Hominem. Mehr nicht. Da musst du schon ehrlich zu dir selbst sein.

Stolz auf sein Land zu sein. Das darf und sollte jeder. Egal ob du aus Deutschland, Nigeria, Singapur oder auch Kanada kommst. Da bewegt man sich in einer metaphysischen Debatte. Genau so, wie du auf deine Kinder stolz bist, dürfen deine Kinder auch auf dich stolz sein, so eine gute Mutter/Vater zu haben. Das bedeutet aber auch, dass ich stolz sein darf, was meine Vorfahren, die etlichen Generationen vor mir gemacht haben um dieses Land aufzubauen. Blut, Schweiß und Tränen. 

Nur mit gesunden Nationalstolz kann man ein Land nachvorne bringen. Das hat weder was mit Nationalismus oder Krieg zu tun. Wie kann ich denn Politik für mein Land machen, wenn ich es nicht liebe?


----------



## Schinken (9. Juni 2020)

Siriuz schrieb:


> Wenn Rassismus ein angebliches Gesellschaftsystem ist - wo werden denn schwarze oder auch andere Minoritäten in der EU oder auch in den USA deprivilegiert? Ich muss mich gerade echt zusammenreißen. Wir hatten 8 Jahre lang Obama. Und komm mir bitte nicht, der konnte nichts ändern. Es gibt nichts zu ändern, weil sowas nicht existiert. Es gibt eben soziale Unterschiede. Nicht jeder Mensch ist gleich. /QUOTE]
> 
> Wie weltfremd oO. Wo Schwarze in den USA deprivilegiert (Das gibt es übrigens nicht. Du meintest diskriminiert und hast das Gegenteil von privilegiert gesucht. Das gibt es aber nicht. Entweder ist man privilegiertoder nicht.) werden? Naja, zumindest haben sie sehr privilegierten Zugang zu Polizeimunition, die wird ihnen quasi nachgeworfen.
> Hast du das Video mit Gerorge Floyd überhaupt gesehen? SO werden Schwarze in den USA diskriminiert. Ganz ohne Sklaverei oder Gesetze, einfach weil weiße Menschen Schwarze weniger ernst nehmen.
> ...


----------



## Siriuz (9. Juni 2020)

Schinken schrieb:


> Siriuz schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Wenn Rassismus ein angebliches Gesellschaftsystem ist - wo werden denn schwarze oder auch andere Minoritäten in der EU oder auch in den USA deprivilegiert? Ich muss mich gerade echt zusammenreißen. Wir hatten 8 Jahre lang Obama. Und komm mir bitte nicht, der konnte nichts ändern. Es gibt nichts zu ändern, weil sowas nicht existiert. Es gibt eben soziale Unterschiede. Nicht jeder Mensch ist gleich. /QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## Krolgosh (9. Juni 2020)

Siriuz schrieb:


> Findest du es eigentlich richtig, dass diese jetzt wie ein Mob durch die Städte ziehen, Geschäfte zerstören und plündern? Mitbürger ins Krankenhaus prügeln? Eigentum mutwillig zerstören? Ist es das was du willst?



Wer sind denn "diese"? Willst du mal wieder pauschalisieren? Wenn es Idioten gibt die die Demonstrationen ausnutzen um plündern zu können sind das sicher nicht die Mehrheit und sollten auch in keinster Weise mit denen gleichgesetzt werden die friedlich demonstrieren. 

Und das mit den Mitbürgern ins Krankenhaus prügeln hast du verwechselt, das war die Polizei. Klar darf man auch das nicht verallgemeinern und alle über einen Kamm scheren... aber Deeskalation geht anders.


----------



## nuhll (9. Juni 2020)

Er denkt halt, es gibt Antifa.


----------



## Krolgosh (9. Juni 2020)

White nationalist group posting as antifa called for violence on Twitter

Naja... es ist ja schön einfach wenn man einer Gruppe die Schuld in die Schuhe schieben kann. Ich mein, macht Trump ja auch. Also kann es ja schonmal nicht falsch sein.


----------



## Schinken (9. Juni 2020)

Siriuz schrieb:


> Schinken schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Siriuz schrieb:
> ...


----------



## nuhll (9. Juni 2020)

Er wird immer mehr "Argumente" für Rassismus finden und nicht verstehen worauf wir hinaus wollen.


----------



## Schinken (9. Juni 2020)

nuhll schrieb:


> Er wird immer mehr "Argumente" für Rassismus finden und nicht verstehen worauf wir hinaus wollen.



Ich versuche auch nicht ihn zu überzeugen, ich bin kein Missionar. Widersprechen werde ich aber, solange ich Luft zum atmen oder Finger zum schreiben habe.


----------



## nuhll (9. Juni 2020)

Schinken schrieb:


> Ich versuche auch nicht ihn zu überzeugen, ich bin kein Missionar. Widersprechen werde ich aber, solange ich Luft zum atmen oder Finger zum schreiben habe.



Danke dir dafür. Das ist das einzige was wir tun können. Eine der wenigen sein die dagegen ihre Stimme erheben.


----------



## Schinken (9. Juni 2020)

nuhll schrieb:


> Danke dir dafür. Das ist das einzige was wir tun können. Eine der wenigen sein die dagegen ihre Stimme erheben.



Naja, da klang mein Post wohl zu pathetisch. Ich bin kein Wiederstandskämpfer, ich schreibe nur.
Aber solange ich logische Trugschlüsse und unschlüssige Argumente finde, werde ich den Finger in die Wunde legen.

Und um es klarzumachen: Dein Argumentationsstil ist auch nicht einwandfrei, vielleicht wirst du also im nächsten Thread mein nächster "Gegner" (bitte noch mehr Anführungszeichen denken). 

Gerade die Nazikeule ist ein argumentatives Armutszeugnis, da das Wort Nazi so vielschichtige Bedeutungen hat, dass man es nicht sinnvoll ohne Kontext verwenden kann, also nicht ohne zu definieren was man genau meint.

Das ist selbstverständlich keine persönliche Wertung, also bitte nicht als Angriff verstehen. Ich wollte nur klarmachen, dass ich bei meiner Argumentation keine Rücksicht auf Sym- oder Antipathie nehme.





Siriuz schrieb:


> (...)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nun wieder zu dir. Du kannst also stolz sein, auf das was Vorfahren vor 100 Jahren gemacht haben, aber trägst keine Verantwortung dafür, was sie vor 80 Jahren getan haben? Das ist doch kein Wunschkonzert, wenn du dich mit Deutschland identifizieren willst, dann mit allem und seiner ganzen Geschichte. Kein Cherrypicking.

"Gesunder Nationalstolz". Schönes Framing, einfach gesund davor. Wie bei "gesunde Bräune". Beides gibt es nicht. Bräune sind Verbrennungen, Nationalstolz Selbstüberhöhung. Da zieht man sein eigenes kleines Dasein an den Leistungen anderer hoch. Mach selber was auf das du stolzsein kannst! Rassisten widersprechen zum Beispiel .


----------



## Siriuz (9. Juni 2020)

Hab heute mal meinen langjährigen schwarzen Bekannten Patrick gefragt. Er finds lustig und (arbeitet auch in der IT) nie an sowas gedacht. Soviel dazu!


----------



## Painkiller (9. Juni 2020)

Hallo zusammen,

ich hab hier mal aufgeräumt. 
Und bevor wieder Beschwerden kommen: Ja, das war radikal aber eben auch notwendig. Sich Beleidigungen und Unterstellungen an den Kopf zu werfen, kann nicht der Sinn eines Diskussionsthreads sein. 

Der Vollständigkeit halber, auch wenn das eigentlich klar sein sollte: 
Jeder Mensch, unabhängig von Meinung, Geschlecht, Religion, Sexueller    Orientierung, Herkunft etc. hat das Recht auf Akzeptanz, Toleranz und    Respekt. Fehlt das in einer Diskussion, so ist auch keine    Diskussionsgrundlage mehr vorhanden. Ganz egal um welches Thema es sich    dreht. Hass und Ausgrenzung von Personengruppen egal welcher Art hat  in  diesem Forum nichts zu suchen, und wird hier weder akzeptiert noch   toleriert. Die Konsequenzen sollten wohl jedem klar sein. 

Bitte nutzt den quasi Neustart des Threads und haltet euch an die Spielregeln. 

Danke!  

Gruß
Pain


----------



## bynemesis (9. Juni 2020)

Spinnerei ist real.
mehr nicht. 

Gesendet von meinem Mi Note 10 Lite mit Tapatalk


----------



## theoturtle (9. Juni 2020)

Danke fürs aufräumen. War wirklich notwendig - zumindest in Teilen. Den Job würde ich nicht machen wollen. 

Nochmal zum Thema mit hoffentlich positivem Engagement:
Wenn das wirklich auf (extrem lange) Sicht helfen sollte, dass unsinnige Diskriminierung aufhört oder vermindert wird und die Assoziation von Begriffen neutraler wird komm ich gut damit klar. Wenn das Schule macht müssen aber auch viele andere Nachziehen. Und ich freue mich schon auf das Firmwareupdate meiner Fritzbox, mit dem dann nur diese Begriffe ausgetauscht werden. Da steht es nämlich ebenso drin. Wie in vielen anderen Programmen auch.

LG, Turtle


----------



## Whispercat (9. Juni 2020)

Schinken schrieb:


> Du kannst also stolz sein, auf das was Vorfahren vor 100 Jahren gemacht haben, aber trägst keine Verantwortung dafür, was sie vor 80 Jahren getan haben? Das ist doch kein Wunschkonzert, wenn du dich mit Deutschland identifizieren willst, dann mit allem und seiner ganzen Geschichte. Kein Cherrypicking.



Es gibt aber einen Unterschied sich mit der eigenen Geschichte nüchtern auseinander zu setzen und daraus zu lernen und einen derart exzessiven Schuldkult zu betreiben wie es in Deutschland der Fall ist. 

Und @ Topic

Ich wünschte man würde mit diesem Reaktionismus aufhören. Das Leute durch Polizeigewalt sterben ist absolut zu verurteilen aber mit Sicherheit nicht durch eine von Soros finanzierte Bewegung für die der &#8222;privilegierte weisse Mann&#8220; an allem Unheil der Welt schuld ist obwohl die Statistiken eine ziemlich deutliche Sprache sprechen, und mit Sicherheit auch nicht in dem man seine politisch korrekte Assoziation einer Bedeutung dem Rest der Menschheit aufzwingt. 

Was ist eigentlich in den letzten 30 Jahren passiert das wir absolut alles auf Rasse & Gender herunterbrechen müssen und scheinbar nicht mehr in der Lage sind Probleme zu lösen ohne das eine hysterische kreischende Masse auf der Strasse oder auf Social Media Krawall veranstaltet. Denn eines ist ja wohl sicher, wenn eine Sache das Problem nicht löst dann ist es Gewalt egal von welcher Seite. Wir sollten vielleicht damit anfangen uns weniger permanent anzubellen was irgendeine Seite irgendwann mal falsch gemacht hat und stattdessen mehr vernünftig miteinander reden wie wir es in Zukunft besser machen können.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (9. Juni 2020)

Siriuz schrieb:


> Wer Blacklist mit schwarzen Menschen assoziiert, der hat sie nicht mehr alle, tut mir leid. Viele verstehen halt nicht, dass das die Anfänge sind....


Die Anfänge, die wir gerade erleben sind jene, die eine Erinnerungswende um 180° wollen. Das sind die, gegen die sich Deine Aggression wenden sollte. Nicht gegen jene, die sich für Gleichstellung der Menschen einsetzen. Da Du in Sprache und Inhalt aber einer bestimmten Partei und ihren Volksverrätern hinterher läufst, ist klar, wie man Dich einzustufen hat.

Übrigens, so ganz allgemein: Niemand braucht in diesem Land mit seiner Vergangenheit Nazis, Niemand braucht die und niemand will sie. Lass diesen Satz einfach mal auf Dich wirken.



TJW65 schrieb:


> Hui,
> explosive Stimmung hier.
> Immer mit der Ruhe allesamt
> 
> ...


Geht  es um gelebten Rassismus hört die Ruhe auf. Jeder aufgeklärte Mensch  sollte die rote Karte zeigen. Da gibt es keine Diskussion und keinen  Kompromiss. Wer Rassismus lebt, wer ihn kleinredet oder dessen Existenz  bestreitet, diskreditiert sich selber. Solche Menschen brauchen wir hier  nicht, für nichts.

Das Vorteilhafte dieser Themen ist, dass man seine Ignorierliste weiter pflegen kann, damit man dieses Forum auch langfristig ohne stumpfsinnig rassistischen und nationalistischen Humbug nutzen kann.


----------



## pizzazz (9. Juni 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Sehr gut, es sind diese sprachlichen Konotierungen, die tief verwurzelt Rassismus auslösen können..





nuhll schrieb:


> Warum nicht... ist halt wieder etwas weniger Alltagsrassismus.



so ein bullshit. wer in dem begriff _whitelist_ rassismus sieht, der sieht ihn wohl zwanghaft überall.

1. whitelist hat rein garnichts mit der hautfarbe, sondern nur etwas mit der farbe der gewänder zu tun. es kommt von der liste der in rom zur wahl stehenden. diese _kandidaten_ trugen in der öffentlichkeit roben, die mit _candis_ (=zucker/weis) geweisst wurden, um ihre träger besonders hell strahlend und sauber erscheinen zu lassen. heutzutage kennt man noch z.b. _weisse weste_ _._

2. wer die in absolut jeder kultur dieser welt bestehende assoziation/begriffsnähe von hell/weiss=sauber und dunkel/schwarz=dreckig abschaffen möchte, muss dazu wohl etwa 7.8 milliarden menschen die augen ausstechen, anders wird das nix.

3. worte zu verbieten oder deren bedeutung zu verfälschen, hat noch nie irgendein problem gelöst, sondern nur zu dessen verdeckung beigetragen. solche pseudolösungen verlängern nur oder verschärfen gar die probleme, da man ja nun gar nicht mehr über sie sprechen kann, wenn schon die sprache spaltet. 

4. rassismus wird nie enden, solange er kultiviert wird. die usa sind da das beste beispiel. man kann aus jedem menschen einen rassisten machen, indem man ihm nur lange genug weissmacht (huch, ich meine äh erzählt), dass er entweder opfer oder täter irgendeiner form von rassismus sei. 

in dem sinne:
YouTube


----------



## Schinken (9. Juni 2020)

Siriuz schrieb:


> Hab heute mal meinen langjährigen schwarzen Bekannten Patrick gefragt. Er finds lustig und (arbeitet auch in der IT) nie an sowas gedacht. Soviel dazu!


Ah ja. Wenn ein Schwarzer das noch nicht bemerkt hat, können die anderen ja nur lügen.
Kann es sein, dass der Unterschied einfach die Sprache ist, mit der er zu tun hat? In den USA ist "black" das Wort für Afroamerikaner, worum es geht ist die "Blacklist".
Würde sie "Schwarzliste" heißen, hätte Patrick bestimmt auch ein mulmiges Gefühl dabei.





pizzazz schrieb:


> so ein bullshit. wer in dem begriff _whitelist_ rassismus sieht, der sieht ihn wohl zwanghaft überall.
> 
> 1. whitelist hat rein garnichts mit der hautfarbe, sondern nur etwas mit der farbe der gewänder zu tun. es kommt von der liste der in rom zur wahl stehenden. diese _kandidaten_ trugen in der öffentlichkeit roben, die mit _candis_ (=zucker/weis) geweisst wurden, um ihre träger besonders hell strahlend und sauber erscheinen zu lassen. heutzutage kennt man noch z.b. _weisse weste_ _._
> 
> ...


1. Niemand behauptet, dass Whitelist sich auf die weiße "Rasse" bezieht. Nur das gut=weiss und schwarz=böse ist, stört Schwarze Menschen dann doch. Ja, wirklich! Unfassbar oder?

2.Es geht nur um die, die Gefühle verletzen.

3.Nichts wird verboten, keine Bedeutung verflscht. Wir haben nur bemerkt, dass sich einige mit dieser Lösung nicht wohlfühlen und haben keinen Grund, das Namensschema unbedingt so beizubehalten.

4. Wow. Über Rassismus reden ist also das Problem. Genial. Kennst du die drei Affen? Nichts sehen, nichts hören, nichts sagen...

Fakt ist, wir beiden weissen Männer haben nicht das Recht, einem Schwarzen zu erzählen was ihn zu stören hat und was nicht.



Whispercat schrieb:


> Es gibt aber einen Unterschied sich mit der eigenen Geschichte nüchtern auseinander zu setzen und daraus zu lernen und einen derart exzessiven Schuldkult zu betreiben wie es in Deutschland der Fall ist.


Stolz auf 100 Jahre alte Leistungen von Fremden ist damit eine nüchterne Auseinandersetzung? Nationalstolz ist ja auch bekannt dafür, tendenziell ausgeglichene, nüchterne und friedliebende Menschen zu repräsentieren.


Whispercat schrieb:


> Und @ Topic
> 
> 
> Was ist eigentlich in den letzten 30 Jahren passiert das wir absolut alles auf Rasse & Gender herunterbrechen müssen und scheinbar nicht mehr in der Lage sind Probleme zu lösen ohne das eine hysterische kreischende Masse auf der Strasse oder auf Social Media Krawall veranstaltet. Denn eines ist ja wohl sicher, wenn eine Sache das Problem nicht löst dann ist es Gewalt egal von welcher Seite. Wir sollten vielleicht damit anfangen uns weniger permanent anzubellen was irgendeine Seite irgendwann mal falsch gemacht hat und stattdessen mehr vernünftig miteinander reden wie wir es in Zukunft besser machen können.



Erstens sagt sich das leicht, wenn man zu der Bevölkerungsgruppe gehört die die Verbrechen begangen hat und damit von dem geforderten Schlussstrich am meisten profitiert.

Zweitens klingt es bei dir so, als sei alles Unrecht lang vorbei. Die Menschen in den USA "bellen" nicht nur wegen der Vergangenheit, sondern wegen aktueller Morde. Ebenso in Frankreich und auch bei uns sterben Schwarze in Zellen, verbrennen auf Matratzen in Polizeirevieren und keiner wills bemerkt haben. Auch und gerade bei uns gibt es den NSU, den NSU 2.0 und rechtsradikale Bundeswehrverbände. Es gibt also nicht nur 100 Jahre altes Unrecht aufzuarbeiten.

Drittens versuchen wir ja gerade darauf einzugehen, was wir beim  "reden wie wir es in Zukunft besser machen können" erfahren haben. Schwarze Menschen fühlen sich tendenziell diskriminiert, wenn die "böse" Liste schwarz ist und die "gute" weiß. Deshalb soll das geändert werden, womit sich der Kreis schließt und wir wieder beim Thema sind.


----------



## nuhll (9. Juni 2020)

pizzazz schrieb:


> so ein bullshit. wer in dem begriff _whitelist_ rassismus sieht, der sieht ihn wohl zwanghaft überall.



Das ist ja der Witz, der Rassismus ist überall, deswegen ja auch Alltagsrassismus... xD



> 1. Niemand behauptet, dass Whitelist sich auf die weiße "Rasse" bezieht. Nur das gut=weiss und schwarz=böse ist, stört Schwarze Menschen dann doch. Ja, wirklich! Unfassbar oder?


genau darum gehts.


----------



## pizzazz (9. Juni 2020)

Schinken schrieb:


> A: (Nur das gut=weiss und schwarz=böse ist, stört Schwarze Menschen dann doch. Ja, wirklich! Unfassbar oder?...Es geht nur um die, die Gefühle verletzen....Wir haben nur bemerkt, dass sich einige mit dieser Lösung nicht wohlfühlen und haben keinen Grund, das Namensschema unbedingt so beizubehalten.)
> ....
> B: (Fakt ist, wir beiden weissen Männer haben nicht das Recht, einem Schwarzen zu erzählen was ihn zu stören hat und was nicht.)
> .



mal abgesehen davon, dass ein recht kein fakt ist, wenn teil B deiner aussage stimmt, dann kann teil A nicht richtig sein und umgekehrt.

darüber hinaus weiss ich nicht, wen du jeweils einschliesst, wenn du an verschiedenen stellen "wir" benutzt.

ich zumindest nehme nicht für mich in anspruch, jemandem zu helfen bei einem problem, dass ich demjenigen erstmal unterstellen muss, mit einer lösung, die mich nichts kostet und ihm nichts bringt und das ganze dann in die welt hinauszuposaunen, um mir öffentlich selber auf die schulter zu klopfen.
und nichts anderes als ein so ein billiger publicity-stunt war das von google


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (9. Juni 2020)

nuhll schrieb:


> genau darum gehts.


Nicht aufregen, der typische Rassist mag es nicht, wenn er auf Basis seiner Aussagen erkannt wurde. Allen ist klar, dass es gesellschaftlich geächtet ist, aber über seinen eigenen Schatten zu springen ist von allen Dingen am schwierigsten. Das hat "Bobbele" sehr schön erkannt, als er trocken auf die vielen beleidigenden Reaktionen reagiert: _"Da habe ich wohl einen wunden Punkt getroffen ...."_

Genau so ist es!


----------



## seahawk (9. Juni 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Sehr gut, es sind diese sprachlichen Konotierungen, die tief verwurzelt Rassismus auslösen können. Als Kind habe ich natürlich ohne Nachzudenken und ohne es zu verstehen _"wer hat Angst vorm schwarzen Mann"_ mitgesungen. Als mein Vater seinen ersten schwarzen Doktoranten hatte, den ich mit 16 kennenlernte, war ich durchaus voreingenommen und fragte noch, halb im Scherz, "muss ich jetzt Angst haben?" Das ist einfach unnötig. Es war einer der liebenswertesten und herzlichen Menschen, die ich kennen lernte, gebildet, witzig, aufgeklärt.
> 
> Scheiß Rassismus, und er ist überall. Versucht Euch mal mit einem nicht Gartenzwergnamen zu bewerben, sucht eine Wohnung etc. Da gibt es massive pauschale Ausgrenzung und das muss aushören. Warum nicht einfach "Positivliste und Negativliste" "Liste freier Link" und "Gesperrte links" oder "Freunde und Spam", was auch immer ....



Ich möchte mal anmerken, dass mit dem "schwarzen Mann" eigentlich nicht eine Person dunkler Hautfarbe gemeint war, sondern eine dunkle schattenhafte Gestalt, die ähnlich der Darstellung der Figur Tod dargestellt wurde. Historisch dürfte es, wenn man sich das Spielprinzip mal ansieht, aus der Zeit der Pest "schwarzer Tod" kommen. Rassismus hat mit dem Kinderspiel daher nichts zu tun.  Ich persönlich finde es sogar rassistisch wenn hier von Antirassisten schwarz mit böse und dann mit der Hautfarbe assoziiert wird. So etwas zementiert nur rassistisches Denken. Blacklist und Whitelist finde allerdings gut, da schwarz auch dort ohne Sinn und Not mit böse und schlecht assoziiert wird.


----------



## EndangeredSpecies (9. Juni 2020)

Zur Erläuterung: *'deprivilegieren'* wird im sprach-/kultur-/sozialwissenschaftlichen Kontext verwendet. Damit wird der umgekehrte Prozess von Privilegierung gemeint. Im Rassismus wird eine Gruppe bevorteilt, weiße, und die andere, Schwarze/People of Color/Asiatische Personen ... benachteiligt. Den einen wird Rechte zugestanden, den anderen nicht. Mit dem Begriff wird versucht Rassismus nicht als feste Größe zu beschreiben sondern als aktiven, gesellschaftlichen, machtvollen Prozess.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (9. Juni 2020)

seahawk schrieb:


> Ich möchte mal anmerken, dass mit dem "schwarzen Mann" eigentlich nicht eine Person dunkler Hautfarbe gemeint war, sondern eine dunkle schattenhafte Gestalt, die ähnlich der Darstellung der Figur Tod dargestellt wurde. Historisch dürfte es, wenn man sich das Spielprinzip mal ansieht, aus der Zeit der Pest "schwarzer Tod" kommen. .


Das kann durchaus sein. Es zu ändern, ist doch aber wirklich keine große Sache und es vermeidet Missverständnisse. Man kann Dinge sicherlich übertreiben, bei bestimmten Themen ist für mich ein sicherer Weg immer besser als einer, der Gruppen weiterhin weh tut. Es gibt keinen Grund weiterhin das Spiel _"Wer hat Angst vom Schwarzen Mann" _zu spielen. Ich habe auch, ehrlich gesagt, seit Jahrzehnten keine Kinder mehr diese Art Kriegenspiel spielen sehen. Herr Gott, was sind wir früher um den Kirchturm gerannt..... lange her


----------



## seahawk (9. Juni 2020)

EndangeredSpecies schrieb:


> Zur Erläuterung: *'deprivilegieren'* wird im sprach-/kultur-/sozialwissenschaftlichen Kontext verwendet. Damit wird der umgekehrte Prozess von Privilegierung gemeint. Im Rassismus wird eine Gruppe bevorteilt, weiße, und die andere, Schwarze/People of Color/Asiatische Personen ... benachteiligt. Den einen wird Rechte zugestanden, den anderen nicht. Mit dem Begriff wird versucht Rassismus nicht als feste Größe zu beschreiben sondern als aktiven, gesellschaftlichen, machtvollen Prozess.



Die Aussage ist leider auch rassistisch, da Du hier bereits wieder die Rollen zu weißt, diese Rollenverteilung aber nur in einer predominant  hellhäutigen Gesellschaft in der Form gegeben ist. Rassismus findet aber auch in nicht predominant hellhäutigen Gesellschaften statt. Und wer mal Asiaten über Afrikaner hat sprechen hören, der weiß was ich meine.


----------



## EndangeredSpecies (9. Juni 2020)

Schinken hat bereits treffend auf Deine und andere Kommentare hier gut reagiert. Ihrer*seiner Argumenation kann ich mich nur anschließen. Dennoch ein paar Worte zu deinem Kommentar ...


Siriuz schrieb:


> Wenn Rassismus ein angebliches Gesellschaftsystem ist - wo werden denn schwarze oder auch andere Minoritäten in der EU oder auch in den USA deprivilegiert? Ich muss mich gerade echt zusammenreißen. Wir hatten 8 Jahre lang Obama. Und komm mir bitte nicht, der konnte nichts ändern. Es gibt nichts zu ändern, weil sowas nicht existiert. Es gibt eben soziale Unterschiede. Nicht jeder Mensch ist gleich.


Eine Abwesenheit von Rassismus kann mensch nicht deswegen feststellen, weil es dort die Sklaverei nicht mehr gibt. Zumal es bspw. bis zur Bürgerrechtsbewegung diverse rassistische Gesetze gegeben hat. Mh, wenn Du Dich ernsthaft mit dem Thema auseinandersetzen willst, schnappe Dir ein Buch oder schaue Dir Videos von Aktivist*innen of Color auf Youtube an. Zum Thema gibt es da einiges Lesenswertes: 'Deutschland Schwarz weiß' von Noah Sow, 'Exit Racism' von Tupoka Ogette
Ansonsten ist die Deutung, dass mit Obama ein Schwarzer US-Präsident werden konnte, dafür, dass es keinen Rassismus in den USA gäbe, totalverkürzt und verfälscht. Ebensowenig sind Frauen in Deutschland in gesellschaftlicher Hinsicht tatsächlich gleichgestellt, weil Angela Merkel Kanzlerin ist. Sicherlich kann deren Kanzler*innenschaft als ein Zeichen für minimale Fortschritte gesehen werden, als mehr auch nicht. Zumal Angela Merkel ja nicht mal feministische Politik betreibt. Seltsam, dass Du Rassismus so gar nicht sehen willst, wo doch erst die Tötung von George Floyd großes mediales, gesellschaftliches Thema ist. Jenseits von offensichtlich rassistischen Gesetzen gibt es da noch gesellschaftliche Verhältnisse in den USA, wie das Schwarze Männer über die Maße Betroffene von Polizeigewalt werden. Das ist Rassismus. Dieser äußert sich auch darin, dass verhältnismäßig viele Schwarze arm sind. Hier arbeiten Kapitalismus und Rassismus Hand in Hand.


> ---> Schau dir die amerikanischen Asiaten an. Das sind die tüchtigsten und intelligentesten Köpfe in den USA. Auch Migranten.


Das was, Du formulierst, ist positiver Rassismus. Du unterstellst Allen, die Du einer Gruppe zuordnest, positive Eigenschaften. Das ist nicht wirklich besser als gegenüber Menschen negative Vorurteile zu haben. In folgendem dreieinhalbminütigem Youtube-Video wird das gut erklärt:>>>KLICK<<<


> Und natürlich. Ich bin sicherlich mit Thor Steinar Klamotten als 8 Jähriger (mittlerweile 20 Jahre her) in die Schule und bin marschiert. Sonst gehts dir noch, oder? Du machst dich über etwas lustig, was du anklagen würdest, wenn ich braune/schwarze Hautfarbe hätte. Merkst du das eigentlich?


Das habe ich nicht geschrieben. Was ich schrieb, war, dass es nicht verwunderlich wäre, wenn Dich Leute aufgrund der Aussagen wie deine in dieser Diskussion für einen Nazi hielten.


> Die Buren ko-existieren seit Jahrzehnten mit der schwarzen Bevölkerung...


Südafrika ist ein Ergebnis von Kolonialismus. das Land, was heute weiße Südafrikaner*innen dort besitzen, stammt aus dem Kolonialismus. Was berechtigte zu der Position zu sagen, dass gekauft werden solle, was zuvor genommen wurde?
In diesem Kontext nennst Du einseitig, ohne Quellenangabe Gewalt gegen weiße. Die Apartheid, oder dass viele Schwarze dort in Armut leben, taucht aber nicht einmal auf. Dann schreibst Du von einem afrikansischen Land, dessen Staatsoberhaupt ein Schwarzer ist von "Affenzirkus"(!) und Du wunderst Dich immer noch, warum Dich Leute für einen Nazi halten könnten?!?


> Nein, Brauner. Es gibt keine Erbschuld.


Danke für die Blumen. Interessant, dass Du mich quasi als Nazi bezeichnest, wo Du selbst braungefärbte Aussagen hier postest. Von Erbschuld habe ich nicht geschrieben. Es war ein Hinweis darauf, sich deutscher Geschichte bewusst zu sein und entsprechend reflektiert politisch in der Gegenwart zu handeln. Es ist zudem nicht bloß das Naziregime, was an Deutschland problematisch ist, sondern u.a. auch das Kaiserreich und der deutsche Kolonialismus. Desweiteren gibt es nazistische Kontinuitäten bis heute ...


> Deine Parteien haben doch 1 Millionen Flüchtlinge pro Jahr gefordert.


Ich nannte keine Parteien. Das ist Deine Unterstellung.


> Und wo ist bitte dafür Platz?


Zum einen gibt es schon leerstehende Wohnungen. Zum anderen können neue gebaut werden. Darauf, dass es in Deutschland großer Reichtum vorhanden ist, wies ich ja bereits hin. Eine Frage, die sich hieraus ergibt, wer von diesem etwas hat und wer nicht? Und, ob dieser nicht so verteilt werden sollte, dass mehr daran teilhaben?


> Wer bist du, dass du nicht erstmal vor deiner eigenen Tür kehrst und dort für Ordnung sorgst?


Die Frage solltest Du Dir ebenso stellen. Was ist mit den Menschen, die jährlich zu tausenden im Mittelmeer ertrinken? Ebenso, dass Geflüchtete in elenden Bedingungen ohne Perspektive in Lagern leben. DAS passiert vor der Haustür der EU.


> Aber du willst Retter der Welt spielen?


Wieso diese Zuspitzungen? Was hälst Du eigentlich von Menschenrechten, von denen auch Asyl ein Recht ist?


> Ich schrieb vom Nettovermögen, das ist wieder was anderes. Das ist das, was du auf der Bank hast. Dazu gibs ne tolle Statistik, kannst du googlen.  Gesamtvermögen ist was ganz anderes, kannst du aber auch erlesen.


Das was ich auf der Bank habe, sagt doch aber kaum etwas darüber aus, was in Deutschland an Vermögen vorhanden ist und was als Basis für hiesige  Finanzpolitik dient. Es geht doch um den gesellschaftlichen, politischen Rahmen, nicht um den persönlichen.



seahawk schrieb:


> Die Aussage ist leider auch rassistisch, da Du hier bereits wieder die Rollen zu weißt, diese Rollenverteilung aber nur in einer predominant  hellhäutigen Gesellschaft in der Form gegeben ist. Rassismus findet aber auch in nicht predominant hellhäutigen Gesellschaften statt. Und wer mal Asiaten über Afrikaner hat sprechen hören, der weiß was ich meine.


Sicherlich kann Rassismus in unterschiedlichen Gesellschaften unterschiedlich ausfallen. In der aktuellen Diskussion geht es aber um Rassismus in den USA und Deutschland. Der Verweis auf Verhältnisse anderswo fiele dann wohl unter Whataboutism. Wenn ich über bestimmte rasstische Umstände in bestimmten Gesellschaften schreibe, wird mein Kommentar dadurch nicht zu einem rassistischen, weil ich über andere Rassismusformen nicht schreibe.


----------



## Siriuz (9. Juni 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Die Anfänge, die wir gerade erleben sind jene, die eine Erinnerungswende um 180° wollen. Das sind die, gegen die sich Deine Aggression wenden sollte. Nicht gegen jene, die sich für Gleichstellung der Menschen einsetzen. Da Du in Sprache und Inhalt aber einer bestimmten Partei und ihren Volksverrätern hinterher läufst, ist klar, wie man Dich einzustufen hat.
> 
> Übrigens, so ganz allgemein: Niemand braucht in diesem Land mit seiner Vergangenheit Nazis, Niemand braucht die und niemand will sie. Lass diesen Satz einfach mal auf Dich wirken.
> 
> ...



Enisra, bist du es? Gewagt deine Thesen. Bist definitiv gemeldet.


Topic: Ich äußer mich nicht mehr zu. Heute Mittag waren alle Beiträge weg, jetzt sind sie wieder da. Hier ist mMn nicht der Ort um über solche Dinge zu diskutieren. Ich arbeite in einem globalisierten Unternehmen, bin öfters im Ausland im Jahr, als einige ihr Lebenlang. Meine Kollegen sind aus Kanada, Asien oder auch Afrika. Mir hier Rassismus zu unterstellen ist Wahnwitzig. Deswegen, ergötzt euch in eurer Unwissenheit. Viel Spaß!


----------



## Sirthegoat (9. Juni 2020)

Siriuz schrieb:


> Topic: Ich äußer mich nicht mehr zu.



Du ich bin hier auch schon lang raus absolut lächerlich in welche Schublade man hier gesteckt wird, nach einem Zitat eines bekannten  Maximalpikmentierten bist nach einer Seite ein Nazi, auf der darauffolgenden stelle ich ich mich in eine Opferrolle und eine Seite später soll ich froh sein das hier die Nazikeule geschwungen wurde. Kannste dir halt nicht ausdenken .
Bin zwar froh das aufgeräumt wurde aber so ganz verstehe ich nicht warum zb. ein Post von mir vom Mod editiert wurde aber nichts gändert wurde. Immerhin ist der "deine Mutter" Spruch aus dem Thread raus das hebt das ganze schon mal über den Meeresspiegel .


----------



## Andrej (10. Juni 2020)

Nur gut, dass viele Weise mit einer Erbschuld und Maximalpigmintierten in den USA nicht gut in Geografie sind.  Sonnst müssten die Menschen in Montenegro ihr Land in Monte-maximalpigmentiert-afro-europäus umbenennen.

Man muss mit ihm nicht immer einer Meinung sein, aber es ist witzig. Hier eine geniale strafrechtliche Reform die Demokraten in den USA durchgeführt haben, um gegen "Ungerechtigkeit" zu kämpfen.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fFNx8cn3hc4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8LKYZP19wLM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Und meine Gefühle werden durch sowas verletzt! An wen kann ich mich wenden?
Das soll Fürst Orlov sein auf Bild 1! Und wie er wirklich aussah Bild 2!


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (10. Juni 2020)

Und zum Ende ein Artikel, wohin Rassismus in Deutschland führt:

_Geleakte Chatprotokolle zeigen:  Bundeswehr-Reservisten bildeten eine rechtsextreme Preppergruppe. Einer  von ihnen diente in einem Corona-Krisenstab._
taz-Recherche zu rechtsextremen Preppern: Vorbereitung auf den „Rassenkrieg“ - taz.de


----------



## Andrej (10. Juni 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Und zum Ende ein Artikel, wohin Rassismus in Deutschland führt:
> _Geleakte Chatprotokolle zeigen:  Bundeswehr-Reservisten bildeten eine rechtsextreme Preppergruppe. Einer  von ihnen diente in einem Corona-Krisenstab._
> taz-Recherche zu rechtsextremen Preppern: Vorbereitung auf den &#8222;Rassenkrieg&#8220; - taz.de



Dann soll sich die Polizei diese Leute vorknöpfen, wenn sie etwas illegales machen! 
Es ist schon lange bekannt, dass die Bundeswehr viele Rechte hat, sogar unter den Offizieren. Aber ich frage mich, was jetzt so besonderes dabei ist? Wer geht denn sonnst zum Bund - Leute die auf Demos "Nieder mit dem deutschen Staat" schreien?


----------



## seahawk (10. Juni 2020)

EndangeredSpecies schrieb:


> Sicherlich kann Rassismus in unterschiedlichen Gesellschaften unterschiedlich ausfallen. In der aktuellen Diskussion geht es aber um Rassismus in den USA und Deutschland. Der Verweis auf Verhältnisse anderswo fiele dann wohl unter Whataboutism. Wenn ich über bestimmte rasstische Umstände in bestimmten Gesellschaften schreibe, wird mein Kommentar dadurch nicht zu einem rassistischen, weil ich über andere Rassismusformen nicht schreibe.



Du schreibst "im Rassismus wird eine Gruppe privilegiert" nicht der "Rassismus und predominant hellhäutigen Staaten..." Natürlich haben auch in Deutschland Sicherheitsbehörden ein massives Rassismusproblem und wir müssen Lösungen finden diese Einrichtung staatlicher Dominanz zu überwinden und sicherlich ist jeder hellhäutige Deutsche ein Rassist, auch hier gilt es für jeden zu lernen, zu verstehen und sich zu läutern. Nur wenn wir uns selber versuchen zu bessern können wir unsere durch die Gesellschaft eingebrannte Prägung zum Rassisten überwinden und damit auch die rassistische Gesellschaft überwinden. Ich schäme mich für meinen Rassismus, aber ich kann es nicht leugnen, dass ich solche Denkstrukturen habe. Es ist ein Kampf sie zu überwinden.


----------



## Schinken (10. Juni 2020)

pizzazz schrieb:


> mal abgesehen davon, dass ein recht kein fakt ist, wenn teil B deiner aussage stimmt, dann kann teil A nicht richtig sein und umgekehrt.
> 
> darüber hinaus weiss ich nicht, wen du jeweils einschliesst, wenn du an verschiedenen stellen "wir" benutzt.





Whispercat schrieb:


> *Wir (Hervorhebung von Schinken) *sollten  vielleicht damit anfangen uns weniger permanent anzubellen was  irgendeine Seite irgendwann mal falsch gemacht hat und stattdessen mehr  vernünftig miteinander reden wie wir es in Zukunft besser machen  können.



Dieses "wir" meine ich. Wen genau er meinte, musst du Whispercat  fragen. Ich weiß nur nicht, was das inhaltlich mit meinen Aussagen zu  tun hat.


Ein Recht ist kein Fakt? Warum? Sind Menschenrechte kein Fakt? Das Recht auf einen Strafverteidiger oder das Recht ab 18 Pornos zu sehen? 
Das Recht in den USA eine Waffe zu tragen, das Recht auf Eigentum, freie Entfaltung der Persönlichkeit etc. pp.
 Alles kein Fakt? Wie kommst du darauf? 
Fakten sind einfach Dinge, die sind wie sie sind.
Ich sprach dagegen von dem Fakt, das ein Recht nicht existiert. Welches Recht ist dafür eigentlich egal. Zum Beispiel ist es Fakt, dass kein Recht auf Kartoffeln oder Nagelscheren gibt. Warum das nicht gehen soll, ist mir ein Rätsel.


Warum sich meine Aussagen widersprechen solltest du vielleicht auch mal begründen, nicht nur behaupten. 

Vielleicht hast du etwas falsch verstanden? 
Nicht ich habe entschieden, dass das Wort Blacklist Menschen schwarzer Hautfarbe stört. Es gibt schlicht Menschen schwarzer Hautfarbe die das so empfinden. Sicher auch welche die das nicht so empfinden. Aber um die geht es nicht, verstehst du? Es geht nur darum, nicht weiter die Gefühle von Menschen zu verletzen, die uns genau darum bitten.

Ich als weisser Mann habe natürlich trotzdem kein Recht, schwarzen Menschen vorzuschreiben, was genau ihre Gefühle verletzt. Übrigens ohne Scham- oder Schuldgefühl, ich bin schlicht rücksichtsvoll.



Andrej schrieb:


> Und meine Gefühle werden durch sowas verletzt! An wen kann ich mich wenden?
> Das soll Fürst Orlov sein auf Bild 1! Und wie er wirklich aussah Bild 2!



Ganz guter Vergleich, aber ich erklär dir den Unterschied: Deine Gefühle sind nicht wirklich verletzt. Die der Menschen über die wir hier reden schon. 

Dein Vergleich zeigt noch etwas. Du glaubst, diese Menschen würden übertreiben oder irgendetwas vortäuschen, du kannst dir scheinbar nicht einmal vorstellen, was es bedeutet mit der Last von jahrhundelanger Diskriminierung zu leben. 
Das ist ok. Ich kann das auch nicht wirklich, es ist sehr abstrakt und persönlich würde ich auch einen Furz drauf geben, wenn Bismarck als Langhaariger Indio dargestellt werden würde. 
Ich akzeptiere aber, dass andere Menschen das anders sehen. Ich versuche diese Gefühle ernstzunehmen und sie nicht lächerlich zu machen.

Du sollst nicht verstehen, wie schwarze Menschen sich fühlen. Du sollst verstehen, dass du das nicht kannst. Zu akzeptieren, das man etwas nicht verstehen kann, überhaupt etwas nicht kann, ist schwer.

Erst recht mit dem weissen Überlegenheitkomplex, wo nur Weisse mehr können und wissen dürfen als wir (Asiaten "dürfen" auch Mathe, aber nur Mathe), sonst kratzt das am Selbstbild.



Siriuz schrieb:


> Ich arbeite in einem globalisierten Unternehmen,  bin öfters im Ausland im Jahr, als einige ihr Lebenlang. Meine Kollegen  sind aus Kanada, Asien oder auch Afrika. Mir hier Rassismus zu  unterstellen ist Wahnwitzig. Deswegen, ergötzt euch in eurer  Unwissenheit. Viel Spaß!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Globalisierte Unternehmen schützen natürlich vor Rassismus.
Genauso wie ein überheblicher Abgang und das Bedürfnis, das letzte Wort zu haben Anzeichen für weltoffene Menschen sind. 
Wär doch nur mal jemand auf Argumente eingegangen. 
Dir Rassismus zu unterstellen wäre wahnwitzig? Wieder nur eine Behauptung, versucht doch mal zu begründen, zu belegen, zu beweisen.



pizzazz schrieb:


> ich zumindest nehme nicht für mich in anspruch, jemandem zu helfen bei einem problem, dass ich demjenigen erstmal unterstellen muss, mit einer lösung, die mich nichts kostet und ihm nichts bringt und das ganze dann in die welt hinauszuposaunen, um mir öffentlich selber auf die schulter zu klopfen.
> und nichts anderes als ein so ein billiger publicity-stunt war das von google



Klopfst du dir also gerade auf die Schulter, dass du dir nicht auf die Schulter klopfst ?
Warum sträubst du dich denn dann so gegen eine Lösung, die dich nichts kostet ? 

Ach, als würde ich jetzt Google feiern, ich hab noch nicht einmal das Unternehmen erwähnt, gechweige noch gelobt. Deine letzte argumentative Rettung soll es also sein, dich auf Google-Kritik zurückzuzieen, nach dem Motto: Da wird mir wohl keiner widersprechen? Naja, dann ergibt es wohl wirklich nicht viel Sinn hier weiterzumachen.

Es bleibt festzuhalten: Sehr selten wurde auf all meine Punkte eingegangen, meistens wurden sich nur wenige, aus dem Zusammenhang gerissene Sätze "beantwortet". 

Ich persönlich (Achtung, Meinung!) denke, dass damit die argumentative Schwäche der Befürworter des Verbleibs bei Black- & Whitelist offengelegt wurde.


----------



## Mahoy (10. Juni 2020)

Andrej schrieb:


> Und meine Gefühle werden durch sowas verletzt! An wen kann ich mich wenden?
> Das soll Fürst Orlov sein auf Bild 1! Und wie er wirklich aussah Bild 2!https://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/...ist-sollen-ersetzt-werden-eyxzqnyxqaegdvz.jpg



Wenn du ernstlich glaubst, dass Seine Exzellenz Grigori Grigorjewitsch Orlow tatsächlich so aussah wie auf einer Auftragsarbeit des 18. Jahrhunderts, wären verletzte Gefühle dein geringstes Problem.  

Ganz ehrlich, ich halte die Besetzung auch nicht für optimal, aber letztendlich ist das auch nur eine Interpretation. Welche Haut- und Haartönung der Grigori unter Puder und Perücke tatsächlich hatte, wussten schon zu dessen Lebzeiten vermutlich nur seine Liebschaften und seine Leibdiener.



Andrej schrieb:


> Es ist schon lange bekannt, dass die Bundeswehr viele Rechte hat, sogar unter den Offizieren. Aber ich frage mich, was jetzt so besonderes dabei ist? Wer geht denn sonnst zum Bund - Leute die auf Demos "Nieder mit dem deutschen Staat" schreien?



Der Unterschied liegt nicht darin, dass eine Seite den deutschen Staat abschaffen will und die andere nicht, sondern darin, durch was der jetzige Staat nach erfolgter Abschaffung ersetzt werden soll. Und während die eine Seite auf Demos schreit und dann und wann mal ein Auto anzündet, unterwandert die andere systematisch wichtige Institutionen und erschießt Politiker auf ihrer Veranda. Preisfrage: Was ist bedrohlicher? <Kurze Denkpause> Siehste, war gar nicht so schwer, oder?


----------



## Siriuz (10. Juni 2020)

Schinken schrieb:


> Globalisierte Unternehmen schützen natürlich vor Rassismus.
> Genauso wie ein überheblicher Abgang und das Bedürfnis, das letzte Wort zu haben Anzeichen für weltoffene Menschen sind.
> Wär doch nur mal jemand auf Argumente eingegangen.
> Dir Rassismus zu unterstellen wäre wahnwitzig? Wieder nur eine Behauptung, versucht doch mal zu begründen, zu belegen, zu beweisen.



Du weißt ganz genau was ich damit ausdrücken wollte. Ich weiß auch gar nicht, melde mich bitte, um du zu beschränkt oder einfach zu ideologisiert um das zu verstehen. Du kannst doch niemanden "Rassismus" unterstellen und dann erwarten dass jemand auf deine "Argumente" eingeht. Das funktioniert nicht. Jemanden etwas zu unterstellen ist eine These, die bewiesen werden muss - da reichts nicht 2-3 Sätze aus einem Forum rauszukramen und zu meinen, "ey das ist aber ein Rassist". Diese Diskussionsbasis wird niemals funktionieren. Auch ein Grund, weswegen ihr Linken nicht ernst genommen wird. Muss dir auch ganz ehrlich sagen, wenn du mir sowas ins Gesicht sagen würdest, würde ich ganz anders reagieren.  Das ist super respektlos und frech, nur mal so. Aber einige hier scheinen ziemlich ungebildet und oder ideologisiert zu sein.

Ich sags auch gerne nochmal: Im Gegensatz zu dir bewege ich mich nicht nur im linken Kosmos Berlin rum. Ich bin weltweit vernetzt, habe Bekannte und auch Freunde auf jedem Kontinent, die ich auch jährlich durch meine Arbeit besuchen kann. Ich weiß nicht mit wievielen Afrikanern, Südamerikaner oder auch Asiaten du zu tun hast. Und nein, ich meine nicht die hier geboren und leben. Einfach mal mit denen sprechen und du wirst sehen, dass die unsere "Debatten" lächerlich finden.

Es ist alles eine Frage der Perpesktive. Wenn du einen BLM "Demonstrant" oder einen  afrikanischen Pan-Nationalisten (ja die gibs tatsächlich auch) nach diesem Thema fragst, wird er natürlich sofort Rassismus schreien.
Wenn du aber einen gebildeten Afrikaner fragst, wird der eher lachen und Fragen ob wir nicht andere Probleme in Land haben. Er wird diese Debatte einfach nicht verstehen, weil es in seinem Land tiefgründige Probleme gibt, als die wir hier uns aufbauschen.


Man kann ja diskutieren, aber das muss auf einer gewissen Basis funktionieren. Wenn ein Mitarbeiter mit mir so reden würde, wäre er sofort gekündigt. Du kannst wie gesagt niemanden Rassismus unterstellen und dann diskutieren. Das läuft so nicht.


BTW: Rotkäppchen, dich blockier ich mal sofort. Denke du heißt auch Ensira  Könnte ja echt passen.


----------



## pizzazz (10. Juni 2020)

Schinken schrieb:


> Ein Recht ist kein Fakt? Warum? Sind Menschenrechte kein Fakt? Das Recht auf einen Strafverteidiger oder das Recht ab 18 Pornos zu sehen?
> Das Recht in den USA eine Waffe zu tragen, das Recht auf Eigentum, freie Entfaltung der Persönlichkeit etc. pp.
> Alles kein Fakt? Wie kommst du darauf?
> Fakten sind einfach Dinge, die sind wie sie sind.



falsch! und zwar grundlegend logisch falsch:
- fakten sind 1. beweisbare umstände und 2. unabhängig vom beobachter.
- rechte sind zugeständnisse, die lebewesen sich untereinander einräumen. damit können sie niemals fakten sein.
du verwechselst übgrigens auch aussagen mit ihrem inhalt. es mag sein, dass die aussage, dass irgendwer irgendwo irgendein recht geniesst, wahr ist. das macht sie als feststellung zum fakt. der inhalt des rechtes kann aber per definition nicht zum fakt werden, da zugeständnis.




Schinken schrieb:


> Warum sich meine Aussagen widersprechen solltest du vielleicht auch mal begründen, nicht nur behaupten.


ich dachte, das hatte ich hinreichend an deinen eigenen aussagen ausgeführt, aber wenn du den widerspruch nicht siehst, hier machst du denselben fehler nochmal:


Schinken schrieb:


> A: (Nicht ich habe entschieden, dass das Wort Blacklist Menschen schwarzer Hautfarbe stört. Es gibt schlicht Menschen schwarzer Hautfarbe die das so empfinden. Sicher auch welche die das nicht so empfinden. Aber um die geht es nicht, verstehst du? Es geht nur darum, nicht weiter die Gefühle von Menschen zu verletzen, die uns genau darum bitten.)
> B: (Ich als weisser Mann habe natürlich trotzdem kein Recht, schwarzen Menschen vorzuschreiben, was genau ihre Gefühle verletzt.)


du entscheidest indem du eine position beziehst unweigerlich, genau welche gefühle genau welcher menschen du für schützenswert erachtest und welche anderen nicht. 
kannste gerne machen, hab nix dagegen, hab dich nur darauf hingewiesen, dass du im selben atemzug auch das genaue gegenteil von dir behauptest bzw dirselbst das recht dazu absprichst.



Schinken schrieb:


> Klopfst du dir also gerade auf die Schulter, dass du dir nicht auf die Schulter klopfst ?


geht nicht, bin wie immer anonym hier auf pcgh 




Schinken schrieb:


> Warum sträubst du dich denn dann so gegen eine Lösung, die dich nichts kostet ?


ich hab auch kein problem damit, wenn google black- und whitelists in zukunft anders nennen will. ist deren programm. hätten sie einfach machen können. 
mich stört daran:
1. dass sich google eine falsche begründung (rassismus, wo keiner ist) dafür ausdenkt.
2. dass sie diese lüge öffentlich als werbung präsentieren.
beides zusammengenommen führt selbstverständlich dazu, dass jeder (unternehmen oder privatperson), der nicht sofort gehorsam bei der sache mitmacht (und seis nur, weil er zu anständig dafür ist, mit verbogener sprache zu lügen) und weiterhin völlig ohne rassismus die worte black- und whitelist benutzt, von der vorher von google angelogenen masse als rassist wahrgenommen wird.
damit hat google aus werbezwecken noch ein bischen mehr rassismus in die welt gebracht und sich den anschein des genauen gegenteils gegeben. eine alte taktik die funktioniert, weil sie dummen menschenmassen das gefühl verleiht, bei einer beliebigen sache auf der moralisch richtigen seite zu stehen.


----------



## Tengri86 (10. Juni 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3j2Pb0YwVH8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Schinken (10. Juni 2020)

pizzazz schrieb:


> falsch! und zwar grundlegend logisch falsch:
> - fakten sind 1. beweisbare umstände und 2. unabhängig vom beobachter.
> - rechte sind zugeständnisse, die lebewesen sich untereinander einräumen. damit können sie niemals fakten sein.
> du verwechselst übgrigens auch aussagen mit ihrem inhalt. es mag sein, dass die aussage, dass irgendwer irgendwo irgendein recht geniesst, wahr ist. das macht sie als feststellung zum fakt. der inhalt des rechtes kann aber per definition nicht zum fakt werden, da zugeständnis.



Die Existenz oder Nichtexistenz ist doch aber ein Fakt. Und von der Nichtexistenz eines Rechts habe ich gesprochen. 



pizzazz schrieb:


> ich dachte, das hatte ich hinreichend an deinen eigenen aussagen ausgeführt, aber wenn du den widerspruch nicht siehst, hier machst du denselben fehler nochmal:
> 
> du entscheidest indem du eine position beziehst unweigerlich, genau welche gefühle genau welcher menschen du für schützenswert erachtest und welche anderen nicht.
> kannste gerne machen, hab nix dagegen, hab dich nur darauf hingewiesen, dass du im selben atemzug auch das genaue gegenteil von dir behauptest.



Ich entscheide gar nicht, ich nehme Rücksicht auf die Befindlichkeiten anderer. Wie gesagt, ich entscheide nicht, welche Befindlichkeiten schützenswert sind. Das können nur die Betroffenen. Ich akzeptiere, was auch immer die Betroffenen sagen.



pizzazz schrieb:


> geht nicht, bin wie immer anonym hier auf pcgh



Naja, ich doch aber auch. Wie kann ich mir dann auf die Schulter klopfen? Falls der Vorwurf aber nicht an mich ging, war es irreführend ihn unter mein Zitat zu platzieren.



pizzazz schrieb:


> ich hab auch kein problem damit, wenn google black- und whitelists in zukunft anders nennen will. ist deren programm. hätten sie einfach machen können.
> mich stört daran:
> 1. dass sich google eine falsche begründung (rassismus, wo keiner ist) dafür ausdenkt.
> 2. dass sie diese lüge öffentlich als werbung präsentieren.
> ...



Zu 1.: Erneut: Das haben die Betroffenen zu entscheiden, nicht wir.

Zu 2.: Seems legit. Diese Kritik höre ich sowohl von dir als auch überhaupt im thread zum ersten Mal. Trotzdem, ja, da stimme ich zu. 



Siriuz schrieb:


> Du weißt ganz genau was ich damit ausdrücken  wollte. Ich weiß auch gar nicht, melde mich bitte, um du zu beschränkt  oder einfach zu ideologisiert um das zu verstehen. Du kannst doch  niemanden "Rassismus" unterstellen und dann erwarten dass jemand auf  deine "Argumente" eingeht. Das funktioniert nicht. Jemanden etwas zu  unterstellen ist eine These, die bewiesen werden muss - da reichts nicht  2-3 Sätze aus einem Forum rauszukramen und zu meinen, "ey das ist aber  ein Rassist". Diese Diskussionsbasis wird niemals funktionieren. Auch  ein Grund, weswegen ihr Linken nicht ernst genommen wird. Muss dir auch  ganz ehrlich sagen, wenn du mir sowas ins Gesicht sagen würdest, würde  ich ganz anders reagieren.  Das ist super respektlos und frech, nur mal so. Aber einige hier scheinen ziemlich ungebildet und oder ideologisiert zu sein.



Natürlich könnte ich das. So ich es denn argumentativ ausführe hat der Rassist dann trotzdem auf meine Argumente einzugehen. 
Habe ich aber nicht. Ich habe einige Aussagen als rassistisch charakterisiert, aber keine Personen. Ich halte Niemanden hier für einen überzeugten Rassisten. Ich glaube manche hier haben rassistische Denkmuster verinnerlicht, die verteidigt werden müssen um keine Fehler eingestehen zu müssen. 

Wenn ich jemanden so charakterisieren wollte, würde ich es außerdem nicht in so stumpfen Worten tun. "Ey,  das ist ein Rassist!" wirst du von mir weder hören noch lesen.

Ich muss ehrlich sagen, das deine verdeckte Drohung mich nicht sehr tangiert. Ich würde es trotzdem jedem ins Gesicht sagen, was ich denke. Natürlich höflich, wie ich es auch schriftlich halte. Wenn sich jemand nicht inhaltlich mit meinen "Vorwürfen" auseinandersetzen will sondern mir so kommt, gibt er mir damit nur Recht.



Siriuz schrieb:


> Ich sags auch gerne nochmal: Im Gegensatz zu dir bewege ich mich nicht  nur im linken Kosmos Berlin rum. Ich bin weltweit vernetzt, habe  Bekannte und auch Freunde auf jedem Kontinent, die ich auch jährlich  durch meine Arbeit besuchen kann. Ich weiß nicht mit wievielen  Afrikanern, Südamerikaner oder auch Asiaten du zu tun hast. Und nein,  ich meine nicht die hier geboren und leben. Einfach mal mit denen  sprechen und du wirst sehen, dass die unsere "Debatten" lächerlich  finden.



Du wirst immer Gegenbeispiele finden. Immer Schwarze die Rassismus überall sehen, genauso wie solche,  die ihnnirgendwo erkennen. Wie bereits mehrfach gesagt, geht es aber nicht um die, die es nicht fühlen, sondern um die anderen. Eben nicht um den die große Masse der Menschen in Kinshasa oder Johannisburg, sondern um die, die hier und in den USA leben, die die eine Minderheit bilden und sich diskriminiert fühlen. 
Das es Latinoas, Asiaten usw. gibt, die sich nicht diskriminiert fühlen ist schön, hilft den anderen aber nicht. Sowenig wie reiche weiße Männer beweisen, dass es keine armen Weißen gäbe.



Siriuz schrieb:


> Es ist alles eine Frage der Perpesktive. Wenn du einen BLM "Demonstrant"  oder einen  afrikanischen Pan-Nationalisten (ja die gibs tatsächlich  auch) nach diesem Thema fragst, wird er natürlich sofort Rassismus  schreien.
> Wenn du aber einen gebildeten Afrikaner fragst, wird der eher lachen und  Fragen ob wir nicht andere Probleme in Land haben. Er wird diese  Debatte einfach nicht verstehen, weil es in seinem Land tiefgründige  Probleme gibt, als die wir hier uns aufbauschen.



Stimmt. Berücksichtigt werden sollten aber immer die, die es stört, nicht die, die es nicht stört.
Zudem könnte dieser gebildete Afrikaner sicherlich nachvollziehen was das Problem ist, wenn nicht du, sondern ein hier lebender Schwarzer ihm das Problem erklärt.



Siriuz schrieb:


> Man kann ja diskutieren, aber das muss auf einer gewissen Basis  funktionieren. Wenn ein Mitarbeiter mit mir so reden würde, wäre er  sofort gekündigt. Du kannst wie gesagt niemanden Rassismus unterstellen  und dann diskutieren. Das läuft so nicht.



Wie sollte ich sonst versuchen mit einem Rassisten zu reden? Also, ich gehe mal davon aus, wir sind uns darin einig, dass es Rassisten gibt.

Der darf also rassistische Aussagen treffen in einer Diskussion, aber ich darf nicht darauf hinweisen, dies wäre rassistisch? Was ist denn das für eine Logik. Natürlich darf ich schlechten Menschen ihre schlechten Taten vorwerfen. Das denen das nicht passt und sie deshalb nicht gern mit mir diskutieren möchten ist nur ein Zeichen dafür, dass sie sich nicht argumentativ wehren können.

Übrigens, würdest du einen Mitarbeiter wegen sachlicher, persönlicher und/oder politischer Aussagen kündigen wollen, würde der dir vor Gericht sehr deutlich und mit vielen Nullen am Ende seiner Abfindung zeigen, warum es den Arbeitgeber nichts angeht was Mitarbeiter denken.

Dein Plan klingt aber sehr autoritär. Siehst du dich als Vater deiner Mitarbeiter? Mit Erziehungsauftrag?  Und dann gibts für Verhalten, dass dir subjektiv nicht passt gleich mal Sanktionen, Bestrafung und das auch noch in extremstmöglicher Weise? Ich merk schon, warum wir unser Gespräch wahrscheinlich lassen können.


----------



## Siriuz (10. Juni 2020)

Schinken schrieb:


> Die Existenz oder Nichtexistenz ist doch aber ein Fakt. Und von der Nichtexistenz eines Rechts habe ich gesprochen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Du verstehst nicht. Wenn du deinem Gegenpart vorhälst rassistische Ausasgen getätigt zu haben (ob das so ist, entscheidest nicht du) dann brandmarkst du sofort und derjenige gilt als Rassist. So einfach funktioniert das. Auch wenn du es nicht so meinst. Nennt man Totschlagargument. 

Ja es geht deiner Meinung nach um die, die diesen Rassismus sehen und fühlen. Aber was ist, wenn diese Menschen einfach nur unzufrieden sind und sich so abreagieren können? Meine BLM in den USA. Du kannst mir doch nicht erzählen, dass es richtig ist, durch die Straßen zu ziehen und dort alles in Brand zu setzen oder? Marthin Luther King JR. würde ich im Grabe umdrehen. Das ist nicht was er wollte. Dort wurden mittlerweile jede Menge Polizisten ins Krankenhaus geprügelt und einige erschossen. Das hinter den Protesten eine Agenda steckt, weißt du wohl auch.

Und nein. Es gibt in Deutschland und auch in den USA keinen Rassismus. Wir leben in keinem Apartheid-Regime. Die Regierungen sind weit davon entfernt in Rassen zu denken und Minderheit zu benachteiligen. Ganz im Gegenteil. Auch ist wohl der Großteil der Bevölkerung nicht in irgendwelchen Arten rassistisch veranlagt. Und natürlich gibt es Menschen, die rassistisch denken oder gar einen Rassenstaat wollen. Aber das sind wiederrum sehr kleine Minderheiten, die kein Gehör schaffen.  Wir sollten auch einfach mal akzeptieren, dass wir eben nicht alle Gleich sind. Und das ist gut so.


----------



## seahawk (10. Juni 2020)

Wer so etwas sagt muss Michael Müller heißen und ein arischer Typ sein, ansonsten würde die Person den heftigen Alltagsrassismus in Deutschland kennen.


----------



## Andrej (10. Juni 2020)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Wenn du ernstlich glaubst, dass Seine Exzellenz Grigori Grigorjewitsch Orlow tatsächlich so aussah wie auf einer Auftragsarbeit des 18. Jahrhunderts, wären verletzte Gefühle dein geringstes Problem.
> Ganz ehrlich, ich halte die Besetzung auch nicht für optimal, aber letztendlich ist das auch nur eine Interpretation. Welche Haut- und Haartönung der Grigori unter Puder und Perücke tatsächlich hatte, wussten schon zu dessen Lebzeiten vermutlich nur seine Liebschaften und seine Leibdiener.



Interessant nur, dass solche "Interpretationen" nur in eine Richtung funktionieren. Wir wissen aber, dass er ganz bestimmt nicht aus Indien kam, sonst wäre es bekannt, wie z.b. bei Iwan Hannibal
der so aussah, dessen Vater ein Prinz aus Aufrika war - aber bestimmt hat er auch nicht so ausgesehen, dass "wussten ja nur seine Leibschaften und seine Leibdiener".



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Mahoy schrieb:


> Der Unterschied liegt nicht darin, dass eine Seite den deutschen Staat abschaffen will und die andere nicht, sondern darin, durch was der jetzige Staat nach erfolgter Abschaffung ersetzt werden soll. Und während die eine Seite auf Demos schreit und dann und wann mal ein Auto anzündet, unterwandert die andere systematisch wichtige Institutionen und erschießt Politiker auf ihrer Veranda. Preisfrage: Was ist bedrohlicher? <Kurze Denkpause> Siehste, war gar nicht so schwer, oder?



Und deswegen haben wir den Verfassungsschutz und die Polizei, die dafür sorgen soll, dass der Staat und seine Gesetze eingehalten werden. MIr ist scheiß egal wer du bist! Wenn du "mein" Auto abfackelst, dann will ich, dass du im Knast sitzt und wenn du einen Menschen tötest auch - ich will ORDNUNG!

Ihr könnt ja nachmachen!




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_tEiguYmgxA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (10. Juni 2020)

seahawk schrieb:


> ... ansonsten würde die Person den heftigen Alltagsrassismus in Deutschland kennen.


_".... 
Alle Welt sucht das Gespräch mit Rechtsradikalen.
Warum? Haben sie einem etwas zu sagen? Ist nicht hinlänglich bekannt,
was sie denken, fordern und propagieren? Wo liegt der beschworene
aufklärerische Wert, wenn Henryk Broder in der `tageszeitung' Franz
Schönhuber interviewt?

Muß man an jeder Mülltonne schnuppern? Niemand wählt Nazis oder wird
einer, weil er sich über deren Ziele täuscht, - das Gegenteil ist der
Fall; Nazis sind Nazis, weil sie welche sein wollen. Eine der
unangenehmsten deutschen Eigenschaften, das triefende Mitleid mit sich
selbst und den eigenen Landsleuten ..._
Wiglaf Droste: Mit Nazis reden


----------



## Schinken (10. Juni 2020)

Siriuz schrieb:


> Du verstehst nicht. Wenn du deinem Gegenpart vorhälst rassistische Ausasgen getätigt zu haben (ob das so ist, entscheidest nicht du) dann brandmarkst du sofort und derjenige gilt als Rassist. So einfach funktioniert das. Auch wenn du es nicht so meinst. Nennt man Totschlagargument.



Das ist doch viel eher ein Totschlagargumet. Ich tätige differenzierte Kritik. Wenn jemand da nur Rassismus hört und jede Diskussion abblockt, ist das wohl eine Schutzhandlung um das eigene handeln nicht reflektieren zu müssen. Ich habe durchaus schon mit Menschen gesprochen, denen Ihre Denkmuster nicht klar waren und nach der Charakterisierung einiger ihrer Sätze als rassistisch mal in sich gegangen sind und Selbstreflexion betrieben haben. 
Menschen können das, ob du dir das vorstellen kannst oder nicht.




Siriuz schrieb:


> Ja es geht deiner Meinung nach um die, die diesen Rassismus sehen und fühlen. Aber was ist, wenn diese Menschen einfach nur unzufrieden sind und sich so abreagieren können? Meine BLM in den USA. Du kannst mir doch nicht erzählen, dass es richtig ist, durch die Straßen zu ziehen und dort alles in Brand zu setzen oder? Marthin Luther King JR. würde ich im Grabe umdrehen. Das ist nicht was er wollte. Dort wurden mittlerweile jede Menge Polizisten ins Krankenhaus geprügelt und einige erschossen. Das hinter den Protesten eine Agenda steckt, weißt du wohl auch.



Ja, die Agenda hinter den Protesten heisst "Wut". Verständliche Wut die  sich in unentschuldbarer Gewalt zeigt. Das sehen wir aber einfach  anders, bitte.



Siriuz schrieb:


> Und nein. Es gibt in Deutschland und auch in den USA keinen Rassismus. Wir leben in keinem Apartheid-Regime. Die Regierungen sind weit davon entfernt in Rassen zu denken und Minderheit zu benachteiligen. Ganz im Gegenteil. Auch ist wohl der Großteil der Bevölkerung nicht in irgendwelchen Arten rassistisch veranlagt. Und natürlich gibt es Menschen, die rassistisch denken oder gar einen Rassenstaat wollen. Aber das sind wiederrum sehr kleine Minderheiten, die kein Gehör schaffen.  Wir sollten auch einfach mal akzeptieren, dass wir eben nicht alle Gleich sind. Und das ist gut so.



Kleine Minderheiten die die größte Oppositionspartei stellen, Terrornetzwerke aufbauen und dabei von staatlichen Institutionen wie Militär, Justiz, Geheimdiensten und Polizeibehörden gedeckt und verharmlost werden. 
Wenn du einfach glauben willst, das es keinen Rassismus hier oder sonstwo gibt, erübrigt sich der Rest. 

Der NSU nur eine Randnotiz?

Von Rassismus darf nur gesprochen werden, wenn Rassentrennung herrscht?
Lächerlich, ab hier hast du dich für jede weitere Diskussion disqualifiziert. 


Ich bin dann hier raus, seit einier Zeit ist es ja doch nur noch ein Kleinkrieg, es wird nur auf einen Bruchteil meiner Texte eingegangen.  Außerdem denke ich, haben alle ihren Standpunkt klar machen können.

Bis bald im nächsten Thread .


----------



## Siriuz (10. Juni 2020)

Schinken schrieb:


> Das ist doch viel eher ein Totschlagargumet. Ich tätige differenzierte Kritik. Wenn jemand da nur Rassismus hört und jede Diskussion abblockt, ist das wohl eine Schutzhandlung um das eigene handeln nicht reflektieren zu müssen. Ich habe durchaus schon mit Menschen gesprochen, denen Ihre Denkmuster nicht klar waren und nach der Charakterisierung einiger ihrer Sätze als rassistisch mal in sich gegangen sind und Selbstreflexion betrieben haben.
> Menschen können das, ob du dir das vorstellen kannst oder nicht.
> 
> 
> ...



Allein die AfD mit der NSU in einem Satz zu erwähnen. Lassen wir das. Neutral diskutieren geht anders. Machs gut. 

Zur Info: Ich habe nichts gegen dich. Ich bin hier eigentlich auch angemeldet um über Hardware zu diskutieren, mich zu informieren, Fragen zu stellen. Nicht um über politische Themen zu sprechen! 

btw Thema Südafrika: https://twitter.com/BB12_DE/status/1270662131860602880


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (10. Juni 2020)

Schinken schrieb:


> Von Rassismus darf nur gesprochen werden, wenn Rassentrennung herrscht?
> Lächerlich, ab hier hast du dich für jede weitere Diskussion disqualifiziert. .


Ich hatte etwas ähnliches am Wochenenende mit meinen Cousin. Er sagte, es kann gar keinen Rassismus geben, weil es gar keine Rassen gibt. So weit so gut, dass es das eine nicht gibt, schließt das andere entsprechend der Definition im Grundgesetz nicht aus. Mein Verweis auf das Grundgesetz, dass es um Religion, Herkunft, Hautfarbe etc. geht wurde von ihm nur mit einem_ "Darum geht es doch gar nicht"_ bedacht. Diskussion zuende. Wer so ignorant ist und herrschende Zustände ausblendet, ist eines Gespräches nicht würdig.

Die AfD ist heute nur noch eine NPD mit etwas besserem Marketing. Die Zusammenhänge zu brennenden Wohnhäusern von Mitbürgern, zu willkürlicher Gewalt bis hin zu NSU-Morden ist offensichtlich. Die Rhetorik eines Höcke oder Kalbitz ist nicht zu ertragen. Da muss etwas passieren. Wir müssen diesen Teil der Gesellschaft, der sich völlig von unserem Grundgesetz abgekoppelt hat, irgendwie zurückbringen oder es muss anderer Lösungen geben.

Und hier noch einmal ein bisschen Rassismus in unsereer Polizei. Da muss etwas passieren, dringend!
Polizei Sachsen: Azubi haelt den Rassismus nicht mehr aus und veroeffentlicht WhatsApp-Chats - Gerechtigkeit - bento


----------



## EndangeredSpecies (10. Juni 2020)

seahawk schrieb:


> Du schreibst "im Rassismus wird eine Gruppe privilegiert" nicht der "Rassismus und predominant hellhäutigen Staaten..." Natürlich haben auch in Deutschland Sicherheitsbehörden ein massives Rassismusproblem...


Mh? Vielleicht habe ich mich noch nicht deutlich ausgedrückt. Das eine ist eine allgemeine Beschreibung der Funktionsweise von Rassismus und das andere ist eine Konkretisierung am Beispiel der USA. Hier geht es um strukturelle Betrachtungen, um eine Tendenz. Wenn ich bspw. meine, weiße sind bei der Wohnungssuche in Deutschland privilegiert, so meine ich damit, dass jene mit höherer Wahrscheinlichkeit eine Wohnung bekommen als Schwarze, da viele Vermieter*innen teils offene Vorbehalte haben oder weiße unbewusst bevorzugen. Damit sage ich aber nicht, dass jede*r Vermieter*in eine*r Rassist*in ist.
Zur Bezeichnung Rassist*in - ich würde darunter eine Person verstehen, die rassistische Positionen vertritt,  und weniger in dem Sinne alle Peronen (die rassistisch sozialisiert wurden und rassistisches Wissen übernommen haben).
Ansonsten pflichte ich Dir bei.


----------



## Mahoy (10. Juni 2020)

Andrej schrieb:


> Interessant nur, dass solche "Interpretationen" nur in eine Richtung funktionieren.



Mehrere tausend tausend amerikanische Ureinwohner, Asiaten, Orientalen und sonstige Ethnien, die über Jahrzehnte in Filmen und Serien von Kaukasiern dargetellt wurden und immer noch werden, widersprechen dir gerade so wie ich. 



> Und deswegen haben wir den Verfassungsschutz und die Polizei, die dafür sorgen soll, dass der Staat und seine Gesetze eingehalten werden.



Und genau die werden de facto von rechts unterwandert. Für's Protokoll: Es würde meinem Ordnungssinn auch widersprechen, würden Sicherheitsbehörden von links unterwandert werden. Aber an dem ist nun einmal nicht.


----------



## EndangeredSpecies (10. Juni 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Und zum Ende ein Artikel, wohin Rassismus in Deutschland führt:
> 
> _Geleakte Chatprotokolle zeigen:  Bundeswehr-Reservisten bildeten eine rechtsextreme Preppergruppe. Einer  von ihnen diente in einem Corona-Krisenstab._
> taz-Recherche zu rechtsextremen Preppern: Vorbereitung auf den „Rassenkrieg“ - taz.de


Ein lesenswerter, gruseliger Artikel. Er zeigt auch die Verstrickung von AFD mit rechten Preppern auf ...


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (10. Juni 2020)

EndangeredSpecies schrieb:


> Ein lesenswerter, gruseliger Artikel. Er zeigt auch die Verstrickung von AFD mit rechten Preppern auf ...


Und wir reden über eine stetig größer werdende Anzahl von gewaltbereiten Deppen, die, ohne jede Skrupel oder moralische Bedenken zu haben,  planen, andere Menschen umzubringen.


----------



## warawarawiiu (10. Juni 2020)

Solange wir im Alltag ständig alles zu einer schwarz weiß Diskussion machen, was nie eine war, wird man auch weiterhin das Thema rassismus allgegenwärtig haben.

Genauso wie die sinnfreie Diskussion über den Negerkuss  bspw......aber was soll’s.

Irgendwelche ausstudierten grünen Hippies brauchen halt nen Job mit ihrer unterqualifikation in Gender studies .......und weiß die nicht gibt, schafft man sie eben durch stetig empörende Diskussionen selbst.


----------



## EndangeredSpecies (10. Juni 2020)

Es ist zu hoffen, dass die Liberalen und Konservativen, wo sie bisher kaum tatsächlich solidarisch mit People of Color agieren, zumindest rechtzeitig realisieren, wie u.a. der Mord an CDUler Walter Lübcke diesbezüglich auch einen Hinweis geben kann, wen und was die Rechten alles im Visier haben, um die Umgestaltung der politischen Macht in Deutschland voranzutreiben und zu reaalisieren, wie deren Gesellschaft dann aussehen würde. Nicht mal für eigentlichen Liberalismus und Konservatismus würde da Platz sein ...


----------



## warawarawiiu (10. Juni 2020)

EndangeredSpecies schrieb:


> Es ist zu hoffen, dass die Liberalen und Konservativen, wo sie bisher kaum tatsächlich solidarisch mit People of Color agieren, zumindest rechtzeitig realisieren, dass wie u.a. am Mord an CDUler Walter Lübcke zu sehen ist, wen und was die Rechten alles im Visier haben, um die Umgestaltung der politischen Macht in Deutschland voranzutreiben und zu reaalisieren, wie deren Gesellschaft dann aussehen würde. Nicht mal für eigentlichen Liberalismus und Konservatismus würde da Platz sein ...



Hallo, bitte beim nächsten mal noch mehr Kommas im Satz, denn jeder weiß:
Je mehr Kommas, desto klügererer wirkt Mans.
Danke.


----------



## Leob12 (10. Juni 2020)

warawarawiiu schrieb:


> Solange wir im Alltag ständig alles zu einer schwarz weiß Diskussion machen, was nie eine war, wird man auch weiterhin das Thema rassismus allgegenwärtig haben.
> 
> Genauso wie die sinnfreie Diskussion über den Negerkuss  bspw......aber was soll’s.
> 
> Irgendwelche ausstudierten grünen Hippies brauchen halt nen Job mit ihrer unterqualifikation in Gender studies .......und weiß die nicht gibt, schafft man sie eben durch stetig empörende Diskussionen selbst.



Rassismus manifestiert sich auch durch Sprache. Nennt sich dann unter anderem Alltagsrassismus. 

Aber sind alles nur grüne Hippies, wenn man nicht anders argumentieren kann bleibt halt nur Polemik. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## warawarawiiu (10. Juni 2020)

Leob12 schrieb:


> Rassismus manifestiert sich auch durch Sprache. Nennt sich dann unter anderem Alltagsrassismus.
> 
> Aber sind alles nur grüne Hippies, wenn man nicht anders argumentieren kann bleibt halt nur Polemik.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk



Kenn ich nicht, alltagsrassismus. Habe nen Brasilianer, nen Chinesen nen Tschechen und nen Kanadier im Team. Da kommen jeden Tag doofe Sprüche von allen Seiten bzgl. Hautfarbe, Aussprache und Gewohnheiten ........und dann lacht man gemeinsam und geht im Team ein Bier trinken, was essen und feiern - so lernt man sich kennen.

So überwindet man rassismus......nicht indem man die Sprache anpasst und kleinlichst auf seine Wortwahl achtet....aber ist nur meine Meinung.
Aber jeder wie er will....mir ist das Thema letztendlich vollkommen egal, weil es absolut fern ist und nichts mit meinem Alltag zu tun hat.

Vielleicht ist das in Berlin ja schlimmer als in kleinen 10000 Einwohner Städten.


----------



## EndangeredSpecies (10. Juni 2020)

warawarawiiu schrieb:


> Hallo, bitte beim nächsten mal noch mehr Kommas im Satz, denn jeder weiß:
> Je mehr Kommas, desto klügererer wirkt Mans.
> Danke.


Da nich füä!  Wobei es den Satz wohl nicht lesbarer machen würde, fehlten die Kommas ...


----------



## warawarawiiu (10. Juni 2020)

EndangeredSpecies schrieb:


> Da nich füä!  Wobei es den Satz wohl nicht lesbarer machen würde, fehlten die Kommas ...



Ich bin eh gegen Kommas......die trennen Sätze.....und Trennung ist nie gut :Ugly:


----------



## nuhll (10. Juni 2020)

Wenn ich alleine schon höre: bin befreundet, ich kenne, arbeite oder rede ab und zu mit Ausländern, das zeigt doch im Endeffekt GENAU das Problem. Das sagt gar nichts aus! Das ändert nix! In diesem Thread gibt es mindestens 2 Rassisten (jedenfalls nach dem was Sie schreiben, denn nur danach kann man z.Z. urteilen), klar seht ihr das nicht so (oder vielleicht doch?) ändert aber nix an der Tatsache. Früher stand man wenigstens zu seiner Meinung und hat sich nicht "in der Mitte" versteckt.

Vielleicht verhalten sich die entsprechenden Personen auch im realen leben anders, erzählt doch mal was ihr hier schreibt z.B. das es keinen Alltagsrassismus gibt, einem Ausländer. (und ich rede jetzt nicht von ausgedachten) - die werden euch was Husten! Wer seine "Meinung" hier im Internet vertritt, muss auch damit rechnen das nicht jeder der Meinung ist! Warum ihr euch überhaupt entschieden habt in so einem Beitrag für Unruhe zu sorgen, verstehe ich nicht. Ich geh doch auch net innen AfD Forum und poste BlackLivesMatter!?

Übrigens ist Rassismus (und damit auch das die AFD und co gewählt wird) gerade unter deutschen mit Migrationshintergrund relativ weit verbreitet. Das liegt wohl vermutlich daran das diese Angst haben Sie würden mit "neuen Ausländern" verwechselt bzw. "neue Ausländer" würden eine schlechtes Licht auf Sie rücken. Das würde natürlich für normale, nicht rassistische Menschen, keine Rolle spielen, aber leider sind wir im "so isses" und nicht im "so wärs schön". (das soll heißen auch Migranten können Rassistisch sein, denn wen wunderts, auch das sind nur Menschen)

Das lustigste ist ja, ich habe in meinem ganzem leben noch nicht erlebt das ein rassistischer Mensch über seinen Schatten gesprungen ist und seinen Fehler eingesehen hat und sich geändert hat, weder Off noch Online. Das wegen finde ich das ganze diskutiere auch wirklich sinnlos. Es bietet nur wieder eine Plattform um seine Thesen unters Volk zu bringen. Und leider ist einer meiner besten freunde ein Rassist, ich wollte es lange nicht wahr haben. Und er sagt auch er sei kein Rassist, obwohl er sich lautstark beschwert das sein Nachbar kein deutsch kann und gefällst deutsch lernen solle, wenn er in Deutschland wohnt. Und die Einwanderer bringen ja Krankheiten und wollen nur unser Geld. Und die Ausländer würden mehr Geld kriegen (obwohl der deutsche Staat ihm die Ausbildung bezahlt hat xD), den typischen Nazi kram halt.

Hier im Osten ist es sowieso schwer, wenn man nicht rassistisch ist.  Jeden Tag den ich erlebe ohne "ganz klaren Rassismus" ist an der Hand abzuzählen und nein, ich rede von nichts worüber man noch streiten könnte, sondern ganz klarer Rassismus.


----------



## warawarawiiu (10. Juni 2020)

nuhll schrieb:


> Wenn ich alleine schon höre: bin befreundet, ich kenne, arbeite oder rede ab und zu mit Ausländern, das zeigt doch im Endeffekt GENAU das Problem. Das sagt gar nichts aus! Das ändert nix! In diesem Thread gibt es mindestens 2 Rassisten (jedenfalls nach dem was Sie schreiben, denn nur danach kann man z.Z. urteilen), klar seht ihr das nicht so (oder vielleicht doch?) ändert aber nix an der Tatsache.
> 
> Vielleicht verhalten sich die entsprechenden Personen auch im realen leben anders, erzählt doch mal was ihr hier schreibt z.B. das es keinen Alltagsrassismus gibt, einem Ausländer. (und ich rede jetzt nicht von ausgedachten) - die werden euch was Husten! Wer seine "Meinung" hier im Internet vertritt, muss auch damit rechnen das nicht jeder der Meinung ist!
> 
> Übrigens ist Rassismus (und damit auch das die AFD und co gewählt wird) gerade unter deutschen mit Migrationshintergrund relativ weit verbreitet. Das liegt wohl vermutlich daran das diese Angst haben Sie würden mit "neuen Ausländern" verwechselt bzw. "neue Ausländer" würden eine schlechtes Licht auf Sie rücken. Das würde natürlich für normale, nicht rassistische Menschen, keine Rolle spielen, aber leider sind wir im "so isses" und nicht im "so wärs schön".



Jo, tut mir leid fuer dich das du die welt so empfindest. 

Gut fuer mich und meine Bekannten, dass wir die welt offensichtlich bereits als sehr offen wahrnehmen und das leben geniessen gemeinschaftlich geniessen koennen in dem umfeld in dem wir leben.

Aber ja, wird schon rassismis geben in berlin und amerika. 
Bei mir im umkreis habe ich ihn jedenfalls noch nicht im alltag entdecken koennen und noch keinem entdecken koennen der sich diskriminoert vorkommt.


----------



## Leob12 (10. Juni 2020)

warawarawiiu schrieb:


> Kenn ich nicht, alltagsrassismus. Habe nen Brasilianer, nen Chinesen nen Tschechen und nen Kanadier im Team. Da kommen jeden Tag doofe Sprüche von allen Seiten bzgl. Hautfarbe, Aussprache und Gewohnheiten ........und dann lacht man gemeinsam und geht im Team ein Bier trinken, was essen und feiern - so lernt man sich kennen.
> 
> So überwindet man rassismus......nicht indem man die Sprache anpasst und kleinlichst auf seine Wortwahl achtet....aber ist nur meine Meinung.
> Aber jeder wie er will....mir ist das Thema letztendlich vollkommen egal, weil es absolut fern ist und nichts mit meinem Alltag zu tun hat.
> ...



Ah ja, dann ist natürlich alles klar. 
Ein doofer Spruch unter Bekannten ist etwas anderes. Wenn ich zu einem Freund "Trottel" sag ist das eine vollkommen andere Sache als wenn ich das zu einer fremden Person sage. 

"Kleinlichst", ja übertreib bitteschön. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Whispercat (11. Juni 2020)

nuhll schrieb:


> Wenn ich alleine schon höre: bin befreundet, ich kenne, arbeite oder rede ab und zu mit Ausländern, das zeigt doch im Endeffekt GENAU das Problem. Das sagt gar nichts aus! Das ändert nix! In diesem Thread gibt es mindestens 2 Rassisten (jedenfalls nach dem was Sie schreiben, denn nur danach kann man z.Z. urteilen), klar seht ihr das nicht so (oder vielleicht doch?) ändert aber nix an der Tatsache. Früher stand man wenigstens zu seiner Meinung und hat sich nicht "in der Mitte" versteckt.



Es sagt auf jeden Fall mehr aus als in diesem Fred permanent imaginären Anwalt für irgendeine Gruppe/Community zu spielen. Du und Schinken ihr zwei sprecht genauso wie der Rest dieses Boards nur für euch selbst und von daher wäre es wie bereits von Anderen bemerkt wirklich nett wenn ihr aufhören könntet so zu tun als hättet ihr die Moral für euch gepachtet.



nuhll schrieb:


> Vielleicht verhalten sich die entsprechenden Personen auch im realen leben anders, erzählt doch mal was ihr hier schreibt z.B. das es keinen Alltagsrassismus gibt, einem Ausländer. (und ich rede jetzt nicht von ausgedachten) - die werden euch was Husten!



Werden in Deutschland Schwarze, Hispanos oder Japaner in Lager gesperrt ? Haben sie schlechtere Jobchanchen ? Haben sie schlechtere Chanchen bei der Wohnungssuche ? Werden sie durch Gesetze diskriminiert ? Nein ? Dann frage ich mich wo der Alltagsrassismus ist. 



nuhll schrieb:


> Wer seine "Meinung" hier im Internet vertritt, muss auch damit rechnen das nicht jeder der Meinung ist! Warum ihr euch überhaupt entschieden habt in so einem Beitrag für Unruhe zu sorgen, verstehe ich nicht.



Dein Ernst ? Du, Schinken und Rotkäppchen ihr seid hier diejenigen die hier permanent Anklage im Namen von imaginären Personen/Gruppen/Communitys erheben die sich möglicherweise in ihren Gefühlen verletzt sehen könnten und seid euch scheinbar auch nicht zu schade im Namen der eigenen Moral andere einfach mal pauschal "Rassist" zu nennen oder permanent zu versuchen es zu suggerieren. Sowas ist nämlich absolut schäbig !



nuhll schrieb:


> Ich geh doch auch net innen AfD Forum und poste BlackLivesMatter!?



Ich würde Black Lives Matter überhaupt nirgendwo posten. Es zählt jegliches Leben völlig egal von welchem Lebewesen. 



nuhll schrieb:


> Übrigens ist Rassismus (und damit auch das die AFD und co gewählt wird)



Ja buhu die böse rassistische AfD die sich einfach erdreistet zu fordern das man den Wirtschaftstourismus beendet und sich endlich wieder an geltende Gesetze und insbesondere an Asylverfahren hält. Ich gehe zwar vollkommen damit konform das der nahe Osten und Afrika wegen Kriegen, Korruption, Wasserprivatisierung und der Bewaffnung von Warlords und anderem terroristischen Gesindel gute Gründe sind von da abzuhauen, aber wie wärs wenn unsere Politiker & Firmen wie Nestle mit dem ganzen Blödsinn aufhören würden anstatt so zu tun als wäre die einzige Lösung dieser Probleme das man halb Afrika nach Europa verschifft. 

Und versteh mich nicht falsch, ich halte auch nichts von der Art von Weise wie ein Höcke sich artikuliert und ich halte auch nicht viel von der AfD. Allerdings nicht weil ich die grundsätzlich für Rassisten halte sondern weil sie ne Bauernfänger Partei sind die so tun als wären sie ne Partei des kleinen Mannes obwohl aus ihrem Parteiprogramm ganz klar hevorgeht das sie eine Partei der Reichen sind. 



nuhll schrieb:


> gerade unter deutschen mit Migrationshintergrund relativ weit verbreitet. Das liegt wohl vermutlich daran das diese Angst haben Sie würden mit "neuen Ausländern" verwechselt bzw. "neue Ausländer" würden eine schlechtes Licht auf Sie rücken. Das würde natürlich für normale, nicht rassistische Menschen, keine Rolle spielen, aber leider sind wir im "so isses" und nicht im "so wärs schön". (das soll heißen auch Migranten können Rassistisch sein, denn wen wunderts, auch das sind nur Menschen)



Ich liebe Sätze die ein "vermutlich" beinhalten. 



nuhll schrieb:


> Das lustigste ist ja, ich habe in meinem ganzem leben noch nicht erlebt das ein rassistischer Mensch über seinen Schatten gesprungen ist und seinen Fehler eingesehen hat und sich geändert hat, weder Off noch Online.



Im selben Post anderen anekdotische Evidenz vorwerfen und es dann selber machen. Kannst du dir hald auch nicht ausdenken. 



nuhll schrieb:


> Das wegen finde ich das ganze diskutiere auch wirklich sinnlos. Es bietet nur wieder eine Plattform um seine Thesen unters Volk zu bringen. Und leider ist einer meiner besten freunde ein Rassist, ich wollte es lange nicht wahr haben. Und er sagt auch er sei kein Rassist, obwohl er sich lautstark beschwert das sein Nachbar kein deutsch kann und gefällst deutsch lernen solle, wenn er in Deutschland wohnt.



Und tut mir Leid wenn ich es dir sage aber damit hat dein Freund verdammt nochmal Recht. Bin nämlich sehr gespannt wie weit du in Japan oder Argentinien kommen würdest ohne die Sprache zu lernen geschweige denn dass es in manchen Ländern sogar Pflicht ist die Sprache zu lernen und einen Job zu haben. Nur in Deutschland hält man die Bildung von Parallelgesellschaften scheinbar für ne gute Idee und wundert sich dann über ne explodierende PKS. Und überhaupt was sagt das eigentlich über dich aus wenn du scheinbar nichtmal an so was grundsätzlichem wie Kommunikation interessiert bist ? 



nuhll schrieb:


> Und die Einwanderer bringen ja Krankheiten und wollen nur unser Geld. Und die Ausländer würden mehr Geld kriegen (obwohl der deutsche Staat ihm die Ausbildung bezahlt hat xD), den typischen Nazi kram halt.



Die Asylgesetze sagen ganz eigentlich ganz eindeutig das man seinen Hintern im ersten sicheren Land das man erreicht zu registrieren hat aber aus irgendeinem Grund zieht es der Grossteil der Migranten trotzdem bevorzugt nach Deutschland. Das ist kein Nazikram sondern die Realität. Und ich betone an dieser Stelle, ich habe nichts gegen Migration allerdings im Rahmen geltender Gesetze. 



nuhll schrieb:


> Hier im Osten ist es sowieso schwer, wenn man nicht rassistisch ist.  Jeden Tag den ich erlebe ohne "ganz klaren Rassismus" ist an der Hand abzuzählen und nein, ich rede von nichts worüber man noch streiten könnte, sondern ganz klarer Rassismus.



Wenn du es jeden Tag erlebst dürfte es ja überhaupt kein Problem sein einen ganzen Haufen voller Beispiele aufzuzählen. Und ich meine damit wirklichen Rassismus nicht im Stil von nem Einmalig der es ERNSTHAFT ! für rassistisch hält wenn man ihn fragt woher er kommt oder irgendwelche Kanacken oder Kartoffel Jokes.


----------



## Sirthegoat (11. Juni 2020)

@Wipsercat kannste vergessen dich hier vernünftig zu unterhalten, hier geht es nur wenigen darum sich im besten Licht darzustellen, nicht mehr und nicht weniger.

Ich war mir nicht mehr sicher von wem ich das frei übersetzte Zitat habe das mich hier als Rechten und Nazi klassifiziert, habe also mal ein wenig gesucht.. 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FRnTovm26I4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



"How are we going to get rid of racism until" 
"Stop talking about it!"

Und er hat absolut Recht damit...

Aber ich bin mir natürlich zu 100% sicher das Morgen Freeman ein geborener Rasist ist .

Naja ist bald wieder Wochenende dann geh ich mit dem schwarzen Afrikaner von der Wg oben drüber wieder einen trinken, der kocht übrigens auch super und hat schnelleres DSL als ich .


----------



## Nazzy (11. Juni 2020)

Rottkäppchen und co. verteilen hier gerne die Nazikeule, da braucht ihr euch nicht wundern. Die Blase ist so riesig, da helfen auch keine Argumente mehr. Aber dafür gibt es ja die Blacklist, oh pardon, Blocklist


----------



## Mahoy (11. Juni 2020)

Es ist eben einfach ein Unterschied, ob ich beispielsweise meinem Kumpel Azou rede, der vor Jahrzehnten als Sohn einer vermögenden Familie als Student in Deutschland angekommen und inzwischen fest etabliert ist, und der rassistische Verbal-Ausfälle einzelner Idioten entspannt und selbstbewusst mit einem flotten Spruch kommentieren kann, oder mit jemandem, dem gerade bei einer Polizeikontrolle die Luft abgeschnürt wird.

Morgan Freemans Ansicht hat viel Wahres, wenn es um die Hysterie geht, die sich häufig in solche Debatten einschleicht. Das ändert aber nichts daran, dass die Debatte notwendig ist und dass Mr. Freeman aufgrund seiner Prominenz privilegiert ist. Ein Morgan Freeman wird nun einmal nicht ebenso behandelt wie ein x-beliebiger Schwarzer. Das ist in etwa so, als ob ein weißer Millionär meint, er könne die Situation von Weißen am unteren Ende der sozialen Rangordnung vollumfänglich erfassen. Das kann er jedoch selbsterklärend nicht, und daher ist es wenig sinnvoll, als Argument einen "prominenten N*gger" anzuführen ... Oh, habe ich das gerade wirklich geschrieben? - Kein Problem, just don't talk about it. 

Für's Protokoll: Ich bin ein Fan der Arbeit des Schauspielers Morgan Freeman und habe größten Respekt vor dem Menschen Morgan Freeman. Aber ein pauschales Totschweigen von existenten Problemen löst diese nicht. Dadurch, dass wir alle aufhören, über Rassismus zu reden, verschwindet dieser nicht aus dem Köpfen.


----------



## seahawk (11. Juni 2020)

EndangeredSpecies schrieb:


> Mh? Vielleicht habe ich mich noch nicht deutlich ausgedrückt. Das eine ist eine allgemeine Beschreibung der Funktionsweise von Rassismus und das andere ist eine Konkretisierung am Beispiel der USA. Hier geht es um strukturelle Betrachtungen, um eine Tendenz. Wenn ich bspw. meine, weiße sind bei der Wohnungssuche in Deutschland privilegiert, so meine ich damit, dass jene mit höherer Wahrscheinlichkeit eine Wohnung bekommen als Schwarze, da viele Vermieter*innen teils offene Vorbehalte haben oder weiße unbewusst bevorzugen. Damit sage ich aber nicht, dass jede*r Vermieter*in eine*r Rassist*in ist.
> Zur Bezeichnung Rassist*in - ich würde darunter eine Person verstehen, die rassistische Positionen vertritt,  und weniger in dem Sinne alle Peronen (die rassistisch sozialisiert wurden und rassistisches Wissen übernommen haben).
> Ansonsten pflichte ich Dir bei.



Wer eine Wohnung lieber an Personen einer bestimmten Ethnie vermietet, ist ein Rassist. Punkt. Wir müssen aufhören dieses schändliche Verhlaten schön zu reden und müssen überlegen wie wir es verhindern können und wie man den Opfern dieses Rassismus helfen kann. Wir brauchen eine Migrantenförderung ähnlich der Frauenförderung, die sicherstellt, dass der weiße Mann als letzter bedient wird.


----------



## Mahoy (11. Juni 2020)

seahawk schrieb:


> Wir brauchen eine Migrantenförderung ähnlich der Frauenförderung, die sicherstellt, dass der weiße Mann als letzter bedient wird.



Ich weiß, du meinst das ironisch, aber ich bitte dich zu berücksichtigen, dass die Ironie-Erkennung vieler User hier irgendwo zwischen "defizitär" und "absent" angesiedelt ist.

Zurückstellung von Weißen wäre natürlich auch Rassismus und ist daher von jeder linksgrünversifften Tomate strikt abzulehnen.


----------



## Cosmas (11. Juni 2020)

seahawk schrieb:


> Wer eine Wohnung lieber an Personen einer bestimmten Ethnie vermietet, ist ein Rassist. Punkt. Wir müssen aufhören dieses schändliche Verhlaten schön zu reden und müssen überlegen wie wir es verhindern können und wie man den Opfern dieses Rassismus helfen kann. Wir brauchen eine Migrantenförderung ähnlich der Frauenförderung, die sicherstellt, dass der weiße Mann als letzter bedient wird.



Da wartet wohl wieder einer auf ein Spenderhirn, anders kann ich mir solche offen anti weissen und damit klar rassistischen Sprüche, die man als Antirassismus zu verkaufen und sich zu profilieren und als den Guten hinzustellen versucht, einfach nicht erklären... 

Das ist so typisches Grün*innen und Linksjugend*innen Gewäsch, das man sich nicht wundern sollte, wenn einen nur Leute in der eigenen Filterblase überhaupt noch ernst nehmen können und einen alle anderen, noch halbwegs normalen, für etwas ...'minderbemittelt' halten, aber hey, dafür gendert man ja jetzt auch Tier*innen, so geht Anti-Animalismus.


----------



## Mahoy (11. Juni 2020)

1.

(Ignoriert mich einfach, ich zähle nur laut ...)


----------



## warawarawiiu (11. Juni 2020)

seahawk schrieb:


> Wer eine Wohnung lieber an Personen einer bestimmten Ethnie vermietet, ist ein Rassist. Punkt. Wir müssen aufhören dieses schändliche Verhlaten schön zu reden und müssen überlegen wie wir es verhindern können und wie man den Opfern dieses Rassismus helfen kann. Wir brauchen eine Migrantenförderung ähnlich der Frauenförderung, die sicherstellt, dass der weiße Mann als letzter bedient wird.



Ja, wer an bestimmte leute mit bestimmter hautfarbe vermietet ist imo auch rassist. 

Aber:
Wenn ich ne eigentumswohnung haette die ich vermiete, dann wuerde ich bspw. niemals an Harz4 empfaenger, studenten, familien mit mehr als 3 kindern, menschen mit nicht perfekter schufa auskunft, leuten die stinken und ungepflegt wirken (ja, die gibts) usw....
Hautfarbe waere mir da vollkommen egal - einen festen gut bezahlente festen job muessten die/derjenige haben.

Denke das ist nicht rassisitisch.
Sondern einfach eine klige entscheidung - man nimmt halt gerne die besten mieter um nicht selbst sich in orobleme zu reiten.


----------



## Mahoy (11. Juni 2020)

warawarawiiu schrieb:


> Denke das ist nicht rassisitisch.
> Sondern einfach eine klige entscheidung - man nimmt halt gerne die besten mieter um nicht selbst sich in orobleme zu reiten.



Meine Faustregel:
Wenn die Kriterien von den Betroffenen beeinflussbar sind, sind diese tendenziell nicht zu beanstanden. Beispielsweise kann jeder auf seine persönliche Hygiene achten oder seine politische Einstellung überdenken.
Wenn die Kriterien allein auf etwas beruhen, was die Betroffenen nicht beeinflussen können, wie zum Beispiel die Hautfarbe oder die Herkunft, dann wird's kritisch.

Natürlich gibt es Grenzbereiche. Beispielsweise kann man sich entscheiden, keine Kinder zu haben und wenn man sich für Kinder entscheidet ist es hart, wenn man schwerer eine Wohnung findet. Hier muss der Staat regulieren, dennoch es ist wenig sinnvoll, Privatvermieter zu verpflichten, auch oder sogar bevorzugt an Familien zu vermieten, wenn diese nun einmal überhaupt nicht ins begrenzt verfügbare Mietumfeld passen. Vermietungsgesellschaften mit zahlreichen Objekten, die ihr Portfolio an Wohnraum streuen können, allerdings schon eher.

Es halte beispielsweise auch Hartz-IV für kein zwingendes Kriterium, aber für ein triftiges. Hier würde ich persönlich den Eindruck prüfen, den der/die Betreffende auf mich macht. Sind es ansonsten grundsolide Menschen, die einfach nur gerade Pech haben und liegt die Kostenübernahme vom Amt vor - warum nicht? Das sind aus rein finanzieller Sicht sogar sicherere Kandidaten als solche, die zwar einen Job haben, aber in einer risikobehafteten oder gar windigen Branche tätig sind.


----------



## EndangeredSpecies (11. Juni 2020)

Whispercat schrieb:


> Werden in Deutschland Schwarze, Hispanos oder Japaner in Lager gesperrt ? Haben sie schlechtere Jobchanchen ? Haben sie schlechtere Chanchen bei der Wohnungssuche ? Werden sie durch Gesetze diskriminiert?


Es ist offenbar, dass eine Diskussion schwierig zu führen ist, wenn Fakten nicht anerkannt werden. Es sind ja nicht einmal die Begrifflichkeiten klar, also was bspw. unter Rassismus und Alltagsrassismus zu verstehen ist. Für eine weitergehende Diskussion braucht es allerdings auch den Willen, dazu zu lernen und die Bereitschaft, die eigene Position zu reflektieren und gegebenenfalls abzuändern.
Es muss nicht Apartheid herrschen, um dennoch das Vorherrschen von Rassismus festzustellen.
Anstatt blindlings auf die Durchsetzung hiesiger Asylgesetzgebung zu beharren, sollte sich gefragt werden, inwieweit diese denn überhaupt zufluchtsuchenden Menschen hilft. Wer sich mit den Positionen von Aktivist*innen beschäftigt, wird einige Hinweise dafür finden, wonach die Asylgesetzgebung und -praxis bspw. in Deutschland rassistisch ist und  die Menschenrechte unterläuft. Aus führender bayerischer Politik heraus wurde offenzugegeben, dass Asylbedingungen absichtlich schlechtgestaltet werden, weil die sich dadurch Abschreckung von weiteren Asylsuchenden verspricht. Asylsuchende of Color werden über mehrere Jahre hingehalten und gezwungen, in überfüllten, sogenannten Sammelunterkünften in elenden Bedingungen zu leben. Entsprechend bezeichnen jene die Unterkünfte als Lager.
Du stellst bspw. ernsthaft Fragen, die, wenn mensch sich mit Antirassismus beschäftigt hat, klar als rhetorisch einordnen würde. Klar werden People of Color hierzulande bei Job- und Wohnungssuche benachteiligt. Aber das lässt sich aus privilegierter Sicht ja bequem verneinen, nicht wahr?
Dann wird von Diskutant*innen wie Dir Ausdrücke in Zusammenhängen verwendet, die ein rassistisches Geschmäckle haben, wie "Wirtschaftstourismus".


> Allerdings nicht weil ich die grundsätzlich für Rassisten halte sondern weil sie ne Bauernfänger Partei sind die so tun als wären sie ne Partei des kleinen Mannes obwohl aus ihrem Parteiprogramm ganz klar hevorgeht das sie eine Partei der Reichen sind.


Demnach wäre der Rassismus einer Partei egal, wenn die Partei sich für den einfachen (arischen) kleinen Mann einsetzte?


----------



## Mahoy (11. Juni 2020)

hilfebitte schrieb:


> lebst du nicht in den usa hast du gar kein mitspracherecht den der Rassismus dort ist etwas ganz anderes.



Weil?

(Ich weiß, du bevorzugst es, Threads mit inhaltlich und grammatisch unstrukturierten Einzeilern zuzumüllen, bei denen du nicht allzu sehr nachdenken musst. Ich möchte dich jedoch bitten, bei deiner Antwort kurz davon abzuweichen.)


----------



## EndangeredSpecies (11. Juni 2020)

Tjo, mensch kann natürlich Argumente durch Spott und Verachtung ersetzen und ideologische Fragmente durchschimmern lassen. Nun denn, wenn nur so die eigene Haltung aufrecht zu halten ist 

_Der Kommentar bezieht sich auf *Cosmas*._


----------



## EndangeredSpecies (11. Juni 2020)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Ich weiß, du meinst das ironisch, aber ich bitte dich zu berücksichtigen, dass die Ironie-Erkennung vieler User hier irgendwo zwischen "defizitär" und "absent" angesiedelt ist.


Ironie ist um so schwerer zu erkennen, wenn Gesprächsteilnehmende sich bzw. ihre Ausdrucksweise und Positionen nicht kennen.
Bleibt zu hoffen, dass Seahawk die Sätze bis auf den letzten ernst meint...


----------



## Mahoy (11. Juni 2020)

EndangeredSpecies schrieb:


> Ironie ist um so schwerer zu erkennen, wenn Gesprächsteilnehmende sich bzw. ihre Ausdrucksweise und Positionen nicht kennen.
> Bleibt zu hoffen, dass Seahawk die Sätze bis auf den letzten ernst meint...



Seahawk ist hier durchaus bekannt dafür, zwar tatsächlich eher links-liberale Positionen zu vertreten, aber zwischendurch auch mal extrem linke Positionen zu parodieren. Das muss man natürlich nicht zwingend wissen.

Ich für meinen Teil nutze im Zweifelsfall die Funktion, über das Profil des/der Betreffenden die sonstigen Beiträge anzeigen zu lassen und überfliege diese. Dabei merkt man üblicherweise schnell, wie Diskussionspartner ungefähr ticken und welchen Stil sie pflegen.


----------



## EndangeredSpecies (11. Juni 2020)

Okay. Das ist sicher eine hilfreiche Methode, die allerdings recht aufwändig ist. Andererseits liest/schreibst Du hier womöglich länger und kannst die Beiträge auch so besser einordnen ...


----------



## nuhll (11. Juni 2020)

Whispercat schrieb:


> ... !



Deine permanenten Deppenleerzeichen sagen alles was mir zu deinem Schwachsinn einfällt.

Ich denke du bist, im Gegensatz zu den anderen Rassisten, nicht mal wert eine Antwort zu bekommen.

Da fällt mir IRL die Kinnlade runter und ich weiß nicht was ich dazu noch sagen könnte. Sorry.


----------



## DKK007 (11. Juni 2020)

Siriuz schrieb:


> Diskutier doch nicht mit dem. Bringt überhaupt nichts. Bei der Aussage "Ich schäme mich schon wieder Deutscher zu sein" - ist doch alles gesagt, welch Gesinnung der Junge hat.



Mit Typen wir dir zu diskutieren mach aber auch nicht viel sinn. 
Und mit denen, die ihr Like drunter setzen, hat man alle Rechten des Forums zusammen.

Die nutzen so ein Thema natürlich mal wieder um sich wieder aufzugeilen dabei so richtig Stimmung zu machen.


----------



## nuhll (11. Juni 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Mit Typen wir dir zu diskutieren mach aber auch nicht viel sinn.
> Und mit denen, die ihr Like drunter setzen, hat man alle Rechten des Forums zusammen.



Ich verstehe sowieso gar nicht wieso das hier so eskalieren musste, selbst Nazis könnten doch ignorieren wenn Chrome ein paar Wörter ändert, ich checke das Problem nicht. Es kostet nix, es tut niemanden weh, es wird nix weg genommen. Wo ist das Problem, warum muss man sich darüber lustig machen oder es schlecht reden.


----------



## DKK007 (11. Juni 2020)

Dann könnten sie ihren Rassismus aber nicht mehr so leicht vor der Gesellschaft rechtfertigen mit "sagen doch alle so".

Und das Ziel von rechtsextremen Parteien wie der AfD ist, ihren Rassismus gesellschaftsfähig zu machen / zu halten und in breitere Gesellschaftsschichten zu tragen.


----------



## Siriuz (11. Juni 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Dann könnten sie ihren Rassismus aber nicht mehr so leicht vor der Gesellschaft rechtfertigen mit "sagen doch alle so".
> 
> Und das Ziel von rechtsextremen Parteien wie der AfD ist, ihren Rassismus gesellschaftsfähig zu machen / zu halten und in breitere Gesellschaftsschichten zu tragen.



Was jetzt? Rechs? Also Konvervativ oder Freiheitlich? Oder Rechtsextrem? Entscheide dich doch mal statt zu framen


----------



## DKK007 (12. Juni 2020)

Im Zusammenhang mit der AfD ist das doch eindeutig. Die AfD ist eine rechtsextreme Partei und wird vom Verfassungsschutz beobachtet.


----------



## Whispercat (12. Juni 2020)

nuhll schrieb:


> Deine permanenten Deppenleerzeichen sagen alles was mir zu deinem Schwachsinn einfällt.
> 
> Ich denke du bist, im Gegensatz zu den anderen Rassisten, nicht mal wert eine Antwort zu bekommen.
> 
> Da fällt mir IRL die Kinnlade runter und ich weiß nicht was ich dazu noch sagen könnte. Sorry.



Ach sind wir jetzt dazu übergangen neben den grundsätzlichen Rassismusvorwürfen noch ein paar stumpfe Beleidigungen draufzupacken ? Irgendwie ist es halt schon ziemlich köstlich wenn man durchgehend die Hypermoral vom Himmel erzählt aber dann offensichtlich nicht in der Lage ist nüchtern über ein Thema zu diskutieren geschweige denn sich mit den Argumenten des Gegenübers auseinandersetzen zu wollen. Aber ist o.k, wenn übertriebener Idealismus und Rassismusvorwürfe die besten Argumente sind die du zu bieten hast dann ist es halt scheinbar einfach so. 




DKK007 schrieb:


> Im Zusammenhang mit der AfD ist das doch eindeutig. Die AfD ist eine rechtsextreme Partei und wird vom Verfassungsschutz beobachtet.



Der Flügel wird beobachtet nicht die Partei an sich. Man kann auch einfach bei der Wahrheit bleiben. 
Und btw > SPD und AfD:
Definition von "rechtsextrem" ist schwer lesen hilft auch. 

Aber eben, warum sich mit Argumenten seines Gegenübers auseinander setzen und auf diese antworten, wenn man auch einfach jede Meinung die meinem persönlichen Idealismus widerspricht als "Rechts" "Nadsi" oder "Verschwörungswhatever" betiteln kann. Dafür das grade von linker Seite ständig soviel Toleranz gepredigt wird kommt in der Praxis erstaunlich wenig davon rüber.


----------



## Kelemvor (12. Juni 2020)

Wer fällt denn heute noch auf das Ablenkungsmanöver "Flügel" rein?


----------



## fipS09 (12. Juni 2020)

Whispercat schrieb:


> Dafür das grade von linker Seite ständig soviel Toleranz gepredigt wird kommt in der Praxis erstaunlich wenig davon rüber.



Ich lasse nur Mal schnell den Grund hier warum auch Linke nicht alles tolerieren können.
Toleranz-Paradoxon &#8211; Wikipedia


----------



## seahawk (12. Juni 2020)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Ich weiß, du meinst das ironisch, aber ich bitte dich zu berücksichtigen, dass die Ironie-Erkennung vieler User hier irgendwo zwischen "defizitär" und "absent" angesiedelt ist.
> 
> Zurückstellung von Weißen wäre natürlich auch Rassismus und ist daher von jeder linksgrünversifften Tomate strikt abzulehnen.



Die Bevorzugung von Frauen ist ja auch nicht diskriminierend und dient dem Ausgleich einer realen Schlechterstellung. So gesehen ist die Bevorzugung von Migranten nur ein Ausgleich der realen Schlechterstellung. Und ja seit ich auch Personalaufgaben machen muss, finde ich die Idee gut. Es ist einfach ******* welche Leute in der Vergangenheit wegen ihres Namens und ihres Aussehens noch nicht mal in die Liste der möglichen Kandidaten für ein Vorstellungsgespräch geschafft haben. Wobei manche Ethnien sich das auch ehrlich teilweise selber zu schreiben dürfen, wenn man die Doktoren der Informatik und Humanmedizin aus Afghanistan sieht, die frische 22 Jahre alt sind.


----------



## Whispercat (12. Juni 2020)

Kelemvor schrieb:


> Wer fällt denn heute noch auf das Ablenkungsmanöver "Flügel" rein?



Wie gesagt ich bin kein Fan der AfD aber wenn sie so gefährlich und voller Neonazis ist dann dürfte es ja kein Problem sein sie auf Basis von unseren demokratischen Gesetzen zu verbieten. Sollte das nicht der Fall sein dann frage ich mich warum manche Leute so tun als würden sie über dem Gesetz stehen. Aber wenn ich ehrlich sein soll wenn es in diesem Land möglich ist das ne linksextreme Trulla Verfassungsrichterin werden kann und im Jahr 2020 Wahlen rückgängig gemacht werden dann frage ich mich wirklich ob die AfD unser grösstes Problem ist.


----------



## orca113 (12. Juni 2020)

theoturtle schrieb:


> OK.
> Also ich mein OK.
> Nicht dass ich es für nötig halte, aber OK.
> 
> ...



Du hast absolut Recht.

Finde es total bescheuert was inzwischen abgeht. Drittes Geschlecht, Genderwahn, übertriebene political correctness


----------



## Gabbyjay (12. Juni 2020)

Wahnsinn, so ein Schmarrn.
Da will jemand wieder die Stunde nutzen, um sich selbst bzw. das eigene Unternehmen gut darzustellen.

Black- oder Whitelist hat Nullkommanichts mit Rassismus oder politischer Einstellung zu tun (wer das damit assoziiert, der hat sie doch nicht mehr alle auf der Pfanne!).
Der Mensch assoziiert naturgemäß Helligkeit, Licht etc. mit positivem und Dunkelheit, Schwärze, Finsternis mit negativem, weil er im dunkeln auch eher Angst hat. Das ist kein politisches Konstrukt böser Rassisten, sondern liegt in seiner Natur. Übrigens auch in der dunkelhäutiger Menschen. Mir ist jedenfalls noch nie ein Kind begegnet, das Nachts im Bett, wenn das Licht noch an ist, Angst vor Monstern hat und lieber schnell das Licht AUSschalten will.
Wie absurd und an den Haaren herbeigezogen eine Forderung wie hier postuliert eigentlich ist, wird dann deutlich, wenn man das ganze einfach mal undreht:
Die Whitelist steht dann für alles negative, unerwünschte und die Blacklist für alles positive, erwünschte. Es ist nicht intuitiv und genau das Gegenteil von dem, was Sinn ergibt.
Das schränkt dann auch nach und nach die künstlerische Freiheit ein. Dann darf der Bösewicht im Film nicht mehr der finstere, schwarze Magier sein und der gute Held nicht mehr der Ritter in weißer Rüstung, sondern am besten sind alle schön bunt, haben sich generell alle sehr lieb und tanzen um die Bäume.


----------



## DKK007 (12. Juni 2020)

Whispercat schrieb:


> Wie gesagt ich bin kein Fan der AfD aber wenn sie so gefährlich und voller Neonazis ist dann dürfte es ja kein Problem sein sie auf Basis von unseren demokratischen Gesetzen zu verbieten.



Dafür müssen aber erstmal die Beweise gesammelt werden. Bis die NPD offiziell vom BVerfG als Verfassungswidrig eingestuft wurde, hat es auch jahrelang gedauert. Allerdings war die dann zu irrelevant um sie zu verbieten. 
Zumindest bei der AfD hat man das Problem aber nicht.

Genau diese Beweise sammelt der Verfassungsschutz durch die aktuellen Beobachtungsmaßnahmen. Dabei wird man sich natürlich auf die Spitze und den besonderes rechtsextremen Flügel konzentrieren.


----------



## Siriuz (12. Juni 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Dafür müssen aber erstmal die Beweise gesammelt werden. Bis die NPD offiziell vom BVerfG als Verfassungswidrig eingestuft wurde, hat es auch jahrelang gedauert. Allerdings war die dann zu irrelevant um sie zu verbieten.
> Zumindest bei der AfD hat man das Problem aber nicht.
> 
> Genau diese Beweise sammelt der Verfassungsschutz durch die aktuellen Beobachtungsmaßnahmen. Dabei wird man sich natürlich auf die Spitze und den besonderes rechtsextremen Flügel konzentrieren.



In einem Land, wo linksextreme Verfassungsrichter werden, ist der Verfassungsschutz sicherlich sehr "Neutral". Dieses Instrument ist dafür da, Parteien oder auch unliebsame Organisationen mundtot zu machen.  Das hat man bei der Entlassung von Maaßen ja bereits gesehen.


----------



## DKK007 (12. Juni 2020)

Maaßen war inkompetent und auf dem rechten Auge blind. Deshalb musste er entsprechend gehen.

Der Verfassungsschutz sammelt erstmal Beweise, so wie die Polizei auch. Wie diese bewertet werden, entscheiden dann Gerichte.


----------



## EndangeredSpecies (12. Juni 2020)

orca113 schrieb:


> Finde es total bescheuert was inzwischen abgeht...


Och, Menschenrechte sind bisweilen schwer ertragbar, was? Zumindest für jene, denen die Gleichwertigkeit der Menschen offenbar am Ar$%§ vorbeigeht ...  Wie wäre es mit Selbstbestimmung? Gleiches Recht für Alle? Ansonsten, warum denn eigentlich nur den einen ihre Geschlechtsidentität vorenthalten? Was hälst Du davon, Männern oder Frauen (je nach deinem Geschlecht) das konsequenterweise ebenso vorzuenthalten?


----------



## Siriuz (12. Juni 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Maaßen war inkompetent und auf dem rechten Auge blind. Deshalb musste er entsprechend gehen.
> 
> Der Verfassungsschutz sammelt erstmal Beweise, so wie die Polizei auch. Wie diese bewertet werden, entscheiden dann Gerichte.



Bitte mal einen Bericht, dass er inkompetent und auf dem rechtsEXTREMEN Auge blind war. Ich bitte dich mit dem Framing aufzuhören. Rechts ist nichts gleich Rechtsextrem wie nicht Links gleich Linksextrem ist. 


Ja genau, das Bundesverfassungsgericht, wo mittlerweile eine Linksextreme drinsitzt. Ist das die Demokratie von der du sprichst? Weißt du, im Gegensatz zu vielen, versuche ich alles so Neutral wie möglich zu sehen. Trotz dass ich z.B Konservativ bin.


----------



## Gabbyjay (12. Juni 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Maaßen war inkompetent und auf dem rechten Auge blind. Deshalb musste er entsprechend gehen.



Sehe ich völlig anders - in meinen Augen ein hochintelligenter Mann, der viele Dinge sehr klar gesehen hat und sich auch getraut hat, das zu äußern. Das ist sehr selten geworden, da zu viele Personen Angst vor exakt dem haben, was dann letztlich auch mit Maaßen passiert ist.

Eigentlich kann das hier angesprochene Verbot so oder so nicht im Sinne derer sein, die es eigentlich fordern... denn die können dadurch eigentlich nur verlieren.
Entweder wird das Verbot für nichtig erklärt und wird damit zum Triumph für die Gegenseite;
oder es kommt zum Verbot und wird dann erst recht noch mehr Leute dazu animieren, sich für eine Partei einzusetzen, die dann an deren Stelle tritt.


----------



## EndangeredSpecies (12. Juni 2020)

Whispercat schrieb:


> Irgendwie ist es halt schon ziemlich köstlich wenn man durchgehend die Hypermoral vom Himmel erzählt aber dann offensichtlich nicht in der Lage ist nüchtern über ein Thema zu diskutieren geschweige denn sich mit den Argumenten des Gegenübers auseinandersetzen zu wollen.


Tja, manchmal wird Anderen vorgeworfen, was mensch selbst nicht einhält.  Womit ich nicht nuhll meine...



> Der Flügel wird beobachtet nicht die Partei an sich.


Und? Ist der Flügel nun Teil der Partei, oder nicht?



> Und btw > SPD und AfD ...


Der Artikel ist ein Kommentar und grottig.



> Dafür das grade von linker Seite ständig soviel Toleranz gepredigt wird kommt in der Praxis erstaunlich wenig davon rüber.


Von linker Seite wird eigentlich für Akzeptanz eingetreten: Akzeptanz jedes Menschen egal welche Hautfarbe, Geschlecht usw.. Toleranz heißt Duldung. Etwas anderes ist die Haltung gegenüber Ideologien. Diesbezüglich ist es nicht nur klug sondern auch solidarisch aus der Position der Gleichwertigkeit heraus, die (rechte) Position der Ungleichwertigkeit nicht zu dulden, da sie erstere ausschließt und untergräbt.


----------



## DKK007 (12. Juni 2020)

Es geht um die Zerschlagung der Strukturen und um den Ausschluss von der Parteienfinanzierung. Dazu ist das weiterbetreiben einer verbotenen Partei eine Straftat und kann entsprechend direkt verfolgt werden. 

Das Maaßen den Schuss immer noch nicht gehört hat, merkt man auch an seiner jetzigen Anstellung in einer Kanzlei, die Rechtsextremisten vertritt. 

Und der Verfassungsschutz schafft es heute immer noch nicht seine Arbeit richtig zu machen. 
Lagebild Rechtsextremismus: Dem Verfassungsschutz fehlen Daten | tagesschau.de
Denn Lehrer gehören auch zum öffentlichen Dienst: 
Nach Nazi-Chat: Mehliss tritt aus der CDU aus | MDR.DE

Manchmal kosten die Fehler direkt Menschenleben:
Erkenntnisse verschwiegen: Verfassungsschutzpanne im Fall Luebcke | tagesschau.de



EndangeredSpecies schrieb:


> Und? Ist der Flügel nun Teil der Partei, oder nicht?



Es wird aber wohl kaum die gesamte Partei beobachtet, das geht alleine von der Anzahl der Mitglieder nicht. 
Aber die Mitglieder des Flügels, wobei der Thüringische Landesverband da im gesamten dazuzählt, und der JA sind ja bekannt und werden entsprechend weiter beobachtet.



Siriuz schrieb:


> Bitte mal einen Bericht, dass er inkompetent und auf dem rechtsEXTREMEN Auge blind war. Ich bitte dich mit dem Framing aufzuhören. Rechts ist nichts gleich Rechtsextrem wie nicht Links gleich Linksextrem ist.



Die Einstufung als Rechtsextrem ist gerichtlich festgestellt. 
ZEIT ONLINE | Lesen Sie zeit.de mit Werbung oder imPUR-Abo. Sie haben die Wahl.
VG: Bjoern Hoecke durfte 'Faschist' genannt werden

https://www.lto.de/recht/nachrichte...egel-afd-verdacht-rechtsextreme-bestrebungen/

https://www.lto.de/recht/nachrichte...utz-fluegel-afd-eilantrag-hoecke-unzulaessig/

Edit:
Die AfD Brandenburg wird nun auf vom Verfassungschutz beobachtet.
https://www.rbb24.de/politik/beitra...ungsschutz-afd-landesverband-beobachtung.html


----------



## Gabbyjay (12. Juni 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Es geht um die Zerschlagung der Strukturen und um den Ausschluss von der Parteienfinanzierung.



Wie gesagt, dadurch würden die Leute, die das Verbot fordern, nur verlieren.
Die Wählerschaft zerschlägt man damit ja nicht, sondern nur das Organ, durch das sie vertreten wird. Da werden andere an deren Stelle treten.




> Das Maaßen den Schuss immer noch nicht gehört hat, merkt man auch an seiner jetzigen Anstellung in einer Kanzlei, die Rechtsextremisten vertritt.



Du meinst die AFD?
Dann wird aber eine zirkuläre Logik daraus.


----------



## EndangeredSpecies (12. Juni 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Maaßen war ... auf dem rechten Auge blind.


Interessant ist auch der politsche Werdegang bzw. die poltische Strategie nach seiner Entlassung. Es könnte mit oberen zusammenhängen.


----------



## DKK007 (12. Juni 2020)

Gabbyjay schrieb:


> Da werden andere an deren Stelle treten.



Das geht nicht, da eine Neugründung dann eine Straftat ist.
§ 84 StGB - Einzelnorm


----------



## Gabbyjay (12. Juni 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Das geht nicht, da eine Neugründung dann eine Straftat ist.



Ich habe auch nicht von einer Neugründung gesprochen.
Es wird immer Personen geben, die der entsprechenden Wählerschaft entgegenkommen und in denen sich die Wählerschaft ihrerseits vertreten fühlt.
Würde man das unterdrücken, hätte man exakt die Zustände, die Leute, welche sich dieses Verbot wünschen, eigentlich verhindern möchten.


----------



## DKK007 (12. Juni 2020)

Bloß werden nicht alle ehemaligen AfD Wähler dann wieder CSU wählen, oder was meinst du?

Und die Neugründung einer Partei dauert. Dazu müssen die Wähler das überhaupt mitbekommen. 
Davon ist weder bei Luckes neuer Partei "ALFA", noch bei der "Blauen Partei" von Petry was zu sehen. Die werden in den Wahlergebnissen nicht mal einzeln aufgeführt, sondern fallen unter sonstiges.


----------



## Mahoy (12. Juni 2020)

Vor allem bleibt die Gesinnung erhalten.
Und wenn man mich fragt, ist es durchaus von Vorteil, wenn insbesondere diese Gesinnungsgenossen fein offiziell organisiert und greifbar sind, statt im Untergrund zu wühlen.


----------



## EndangeredSpecies (12. Juni 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Es wird aber wohl kaum die gesamte Partei beobachtet, das geht alleine von der Anzahl der Mitglieder nicht.
> Aber die Mitglieder des Flügels, wobei der Thüringische Landesverband da im gesamten dazuzählt, und der JA sind ja bekannt und werden entsprechend weiter beobachtet.


Mein Punkt ist nicht die Machbarkeit. Mein Punkt ist, dass der Rest der  Partei, eigentlich die Partei als Ganzes, im mindesten diese faschistische Positionen toleriert und sich nicht von jenen Vertreter*innen trennt. Wobei ich nicht einmal bloß jene Vertreter*innen als unproblematisch einordnen würde.
Siehe auch Zitatsammlungen wie diese von jenem Blog:

Volksverpetzer


----------



## Gabbyjay (12. Juni 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Bloß werden nicht alle ehemaligen AfD Wähler dann wieder CSU wählen, oder was meinst du?



Zum Beispiel. Könnte auch langfristig dazu führen, dass das Profil z.B. von CSU weiter nach rechts rückt, oder hier Abspaltungen stattfinden. Auch einzelne Politiker könnten Ihr Profil entprechend verlagern bzw. hier Wählerpotential sehen.
Oder eine komplett andere Partei wird an ihre Stelle treten.



> Davon ist weder bei Luckes neuer Partei "ALFA", noch bei der "Blauen Partei" von Petry was zu sehen. Die werden in den Wahlergebnissen nicht mal einzeln aufgeführt, sondern fallen unter sonstiges.



Das könnte sich schlagartig ändern, wenn die Leute, die AFD gewählt haben, dann Alternativen suchen.

Ich bin zwar GEGEN das Verbot, weil ich es grundlegend falsch und auch nicht demokratisch finde;
aber ich glaube wie gesagt, dass ein solches die betroffene Wählerschaft erst recht anstacheln würde.


----------



## DKK007 (12. Juni 2020)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Vor allem bleibt die Gesinnung erhalten.
> Und wenn man mich fragt, ist es durchaus von Vorteil, wenn insbesondere diese Gesinnungsgenossen fein offiziell organisiert und greifbar sind, statt im Untergrund zu wühlen.



Das machen sie bloß trotzdem. Hannibal (Netzwerk) &#8211; Wikipedia
Mit dem Ausschluss von der Öffentlichkeit verhindert man das Werben von neuen Mitgliedern, als auch das verbreiten der extremistischen Propaganda in öffentlichen Kanälen und im Bundestag.


----------



## Siriuz (12. Juni 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Es geht um die Zerschlagung der Strukturen und um den Ausschluss von der Parteienfinanzierung. Dazu ist das weiterbetreiben einer verbotenen Partei eine Straftat und kann entsprechend direkt verfolgt werden.
> 
> Das Maaßen den Schuss immer noch nicht gehört hat, merkt man auch an seiner jetzigen Anstellung in einer Kanzlei, die Rechtsextremisten vertritt.
> 
> ...



Wait, what? Du willst also eine demokratische Partei verbieten, weil - was getan hat? Was eigentlich?

Mal eine kleine Info am Rande. Als Anwalt suchst du dir eigentlich deine Mandanten nicht aus. Auch brauchen Mörder einen Anwalt oder möchtest du jetzt auch sagen "Hey, der vertritt Mörder, das geht nicht".

Deine Argumentation hat faschistoide Züge, mein Lieber. Nur weil jemand nicht deiner politischen Meinung ist, darf man ihn nicht juristisch vertreten? Was ist das bitte?

Fehler werden auch beim BND, der Polizei oder Feuerwehr gemacht. Da sind Menschen am Werk, keine Roboter. 

Nö. Ist auch Falsch. Du verbreitest nur Fake-News. Die JA und auch der Flügel - dürfen als "Verdachtsfall" benannt werden.  Mehr nicht. Verdachtsfälle als Begriff gabs eigentlich noch nie so wirklich. Auch wieder Framing.

Und wieder kannst du nicht lesen. Ich weiß gerade nicht, ob du das extra machst oder, nein das sag ich besser mal nicht.

Höcke wurde von einem FPD Politiker als Faschist beleidigt. Dagegen wurde in erster Instanz geklagt. Klage verloren. Neue Klage aber gewonnen. Höcke darf NICHT als Faschist beleidigt werden. 

https://www.rnd.de/politik/bjorn-ho...issverstanden-BQ2IHBB6O55OP2LOBGVGNQ2IYU.html

Nirgends steht etwas von einer Einstufung als "Rechtsextrem". Es gibt "Verdachtsfälle", die bewiesen werden müssen. Ja. Nicht mal ARD/ZDF betiteln die AfD so, sonst hagelt es nämlich klagen. 


Kollege, wollen wir wirklich weiter diskutieren? Du lügst doch am laufenden Band ohne Rot zu werden.


----------



## DKK007 (12. Juni 2020)

Die Verdachtsfälle werden schon noch bewiesen. Einfach abwarten.

Doch, die AfD wurde durchaus schon als Sozialnationalisten = Nationalsozialisten = Nazis bezeichnet. 
Rentenkonzept: AfD will Anzahl der Beamten reduzieren | tagesschau.de

Du darfst die Wörter Verdachtsfall und Prüffall nicht wörtlich nehmen, sondern musst auf die Juristische Bedeutung schauen. 



			
				https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bundesamt_f%C3%BCr_Verfassungsschutz schrieb:
			
		

> Voraussetzung für eine Beobachtung durch den Verfassungsschutz ist das Vorliegen tatsächlicher Anhaltspunkte, also &#8222;ein hinreichend gewichtiger Verdacht verfassungsfeindlicher Bestrebungen&#8220; (BVerwGE 114, 258 [268]). Diese Feststellung ist durch den Beobachteten gerichtlich kontrollierbar. Um die Grundlage für eine Beobachtung gerichtsfest zu legen, muss der Verfassungsschutz die Möglichkeit haben, eine Prüfung vorzunehmen. Hierzu kommt nur die Auswertung öffentlich zugänglicher Quellen in Betracht, was bei öffentlichen Kommunikationsinhalten noch nicht grundrechtsrelevant ist.[16] Das BfV spricht in diesem Stadium von einem *&#8222;Prüffall&#8220;*.
> 
> Wenn die Prüfung einen Verdacht auf verfassungsfeindliche Bestrebungen ergibt, leitet das Bundesamt einen *&#8222;Verdachtsfall&#8220;* ein. Jetzt darf das BfV personenbezogene Daten erheben und eine Aufklärung mittels einzelner nachrichtendienstlicher Mittel vornehmen. Dazu gehören insbesondere der Einsatz von Beobachtern, die gezielt Veranstaltungen besuchen. Verdeckte Mitarbeiter oder die Kommunikationsüberwachung ist in diesem Fall nicht zulässig, wenn nicht weitere Voraussetzungen erfüllt werden.[16]



Das vorliegen Tatsächlicher Anhaltspunkte bezeichnet im Strafrecht einen Anfangsverdacht. 


> Anfangsverdacht liegt vor, wenn sich zureichende tatsächliche Anhaltspunkte für eine Straftat ergeben (§ 152 Abs. 2 StPO). Er ist erforderlich, damit die Staatsanwaltschaft ein Ermittlungsverfahren einleitet. Der Anfangsverdacht ist abzugrenzen vom hinreichenden Tatverdacht und vom dringenden Tatverdacht.



Der "Verdachtsfall" entspricht einem hinreichendem Tatverdacht. 


			
				https://www.justiz.nrw.de/BS/recht_a_z/H/Hinreichender_Tatverdacht/index.php#:~:text=Hinreichender%20Tatverdacht%20liegt%20vor%2C%20wenn schrieb:
			
		

> Hinreichender Tatverdacht liegt vor, wenn es bei vorläufiger Beurteilung der Beweissituation wahrscheinlich ist, dass der Beschuldigte wegen einer Straftat verurteilt wird. Er ist erforderlich, damit die Staatsanwaltschaft Anklage erhebt bzw. einen Strafbefehl beantragt (§ 170 Abs. 1 StPO). Der hinreichende Tatverdacht ist abzugrenzen von dem Anfangsverdacht und dringenden Tatverdacht.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Siriuz (12. Juni 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Das machen sie bloß trotzdem. Hannibal (Netzwerk) &#8211; Wikipedia
> Mit dem Ausschluss von der Öffentlichkeit verhindert man das Werben von neuen Mitgliedern, als auch das verbreiten der extremistischen Propaganda in öffentlichen Kanälen und im Bundestag.



Ich wäre jetzt mal ganzu vorsichtig, sowas in nähe der AfD zu stellen. Das darfst du gerne machen, wenn AfD Politiker sowas gemacht hätten. Du spekulierst und willst wieder etwas damit erreichen. Ganz dünnes Eis.


----------



## Siriuz (12. Juni 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Die Verdachtsfälle werden schon noch bewiesen. Einfach abwarten.
> 
> Doch, die AfD wurde durchaus schon als Sozialnationalisten = Nationalsozialisten = Nazis bezeichnet.
> Rentenkonzept: AfD will Anzahl der Beamten reduzieren | tagesschau.de
> ...



Ich hau dich mal auf die Igno Liste. Kann gar nicht fassen, dass es jemand wie du geschafft hat das Abitur zu beenden. Wahnsinn. Der kann seine eigenen Beiträge nicht lesen und/auch verstehen.


----------



## DKK007 (12. Juni 2020)

Es gibt da durchaus Schnittstellen solcher Netzwerke zur AfD.



Siriuz schrieb:


> Kann gar nicht fassen, dass es jemand wie du geschafft hat das Abitur zu beenden. Wahnsinn.



Und dann sogar noch ein Studium mit großen Teilen Straf(prozess)recht.


----------



## Tengri86 (12. Juni 2020)

Rechte Netzwerke - ZDFmediathek


----------



## Whispercat (12. Juni 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Das Maaßen den Schuss immer noch nicht gehört hat, merkt man auch an seiner jetzigen Anstellung in einer Kanzlei, die Rechtsextremisten vertritt.



Ist das dein Ernst ? Höcker vertritt Mandaten quer durch alle politischen Spektren und das ist auch gut so. Wir leben nunmal nicht in Nordkorea sondern in einem Rechtsstaat und da hat jeder das Recht auf einen Anwalt. Und was Maaßen betrifft, ich warte immer noch darauf das man mir die angeblichen Hetzjagden in Chemnitz zeigen möge die Maaßen seinen Job gekostet haben nur weil er den Fehler gemacht hat zu sagen das es keine gab und damit der Meute die endlich den grossen Nadsiskandal gerochen hat gehörig in die Parade gefahren ist.


----------



## EndangeredSpecies (12. Juni 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Das machen sie bloß trotzdem. Hannibal (Netzwerk) – Wikipedia


Einen weiteren Hinweis nannte Rotkäppchen zuvor:


			
				TAZ schrieb:
			
		

> taz-Recherche zu rechtsextremen Preppern:
> Vorbereitung auf den „Rassenkrieg“
> Geleakte Chatprotokolle zeigen: Bundeswehr-Reservisten bildeten eine rechtsextreme Preppergruppe. Einer von ihnen diente in einem Corona-Krisenstab
> ... Ein anderer aus der Gruppe arbeitete bis Herbst 2019 für die AfD-Fraktion im Landtag von Sachsen-Anhalt und stand jüngst ebenso als Reservist zum Corona-Einsatz bereit. Die Gruppe ist dem rechtsextremen Spektrum zuzuordnen ...


taz-Recherche zu rechtsextremen Preppern: Vorbereitung auf den &#8222;Rassenkrieg&#8220; - taz.de


----------



## DKK007 (12. Juni 2020)

Chemnitz-Chatprotokolle: Verabredung zu Hetzjagden - Politik - SZ.de


----------



## Siriuz (12. Juni 2020)

Whispercat schrieb:


> Ist das dein Ernst ? Höcker vertritt Mandaten quer durch alle politischen Spektren und das ist auch gut so. Wir leben nunmal nicht in Nordkorea sondern in einem Rechtsstaat und da hat jeder das Recht auf einen Anwalt. Und was Maaßen betrifft, ich warte immer noch darauf das man mir die angeblichen Hetzjagden in Chemnitz zeigen möge die Maaßen seinen Job gekostet haben nur weil er den Fehler gemacht hat zu sagen das es keine gab und damit der Meute die endlich den grossen Nadsiskandal gerochen hat gehörig in die Parade gefahren ist.



Ich weiß gar nicht, wieso ich mit solchen Menschen diskutiere. Der andere Typ weiß nicht mal was ein Anfangsverdacht ist. (Das kann auch ein Zeuge sein, der sagt dass du gestern zu schnell in der 30er Zone gefahren bist)
Dann kommt der andere mit irgendwelchen ZDF Satire Videos, in dem man mal wieder versucht irgendwelche Spinner in die nähe der AfD zu drücken. Ich sags nochmal: Wenn AfD Politiker sowas machen, darf man gerne anfangen über eine Beobachtung zu sprechen. Wenn aber Heinz-Peter aus Untertupfingen der mal AfD wählte, mein er müsse sich als Reichsbürger deklarieren (auch Spinner) dann hat das nichts mit der Partei zu tun. 

Ich bin einfach nur noch fassungslos, dass hier kaum noch einer neutral und objektiv diskutieren kann.


----------



## Gabbyjay (12. Juni 2020)

> Das vorliegen Tatsächlicher Anhaltspunkte bezeichnet im Strafrecht einen Anfangsverdacht.




Und kann somit explizit auch NICHT als Argumentationsgrundlage dafür dienen, hier einen extremistischen Hintergrund zu bescheinigen.


----------



## Siriuz (12. Juni 2020)

EndangeredSpecies schrieb:


> Einen weiteren Hinweis nannte Rotkäppchen zuvor:
> 
> taz-Recherche zu rechtsextremen Preppern: Vorbereitung auf den &#8222;Rassenkrieg&#8220; - taz.de



Auch hier wieder. "Ein anderer" Wer bitte? Und wie lange arbeitete er dort? Wusste die AfD Fraktion in Sachsen-Anhalt davon? Wenn ja - dann muss man drüber reden, gar keine Frage.

Absoluter Schmierenjournalismus. Hier werden ein paar Spinner als Putsch-Armee deklariert, die Morgen das vierte Reich ausrufen wollen.


----------



## DKK007 (12. Juni 2020)

Gabbyjay schrieb:


> Und kann somit explizit auch NICHT als Argumentationsgrundlage dafür dienen, hier einen extremistischen Hintergrund zu bescheinigen.



Warum nicht?
Im Strafrecht wird über die Begehung einer Straftat geurteilt.
In diesem Fall wird über eine extremistische Einstellung geurteilt.  

Das Ergebnis ist das gleiche. Entweder es ist der Fall oder eben nicht. 

Sowohl wegen einer strafrechtlichen Verurteilung, als auch wegen der Einstufung als Extremist können entsprechende disziplinarische Konsequenzen folgen.



Siriuz schrieb:


> Absoluter Schmierenjournalismus. Hier werden ein paar Spinner als Putsch-Armee deklariert, die Morgen das vierte Reich ausrufen wollen.



Bei zehntausenden Schuss Munition die geklaut wurden und den gefundenen Waffen, werden da entsprechende schwere staatsgefährdende Gewalttaten vorbereitet.
Das ist selbst schon eine Straftat. § 89a StGB - Einzelnorm

Razzia bei "Nordkreuz": Mehr als 30.000 Schuss Munition gefunden - n-tv.de


----------



## Whispercat (12. Juni 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Chemnitz-Chatprotokolle: Verabredung zu Hetzjagden - Politik - SZ.de



Indizien und Prahlereien interessieren absolut niemanden. Meine Frage war ob es tatsächlich Hetzjagden gab oder nicht.


----------



## Siriuz (12. Juni 2020)

Whispercat schrieb:


> Indizien und Prahlereien interessieren absolut niemanden. Meine Frage war ob es tatsächlich Hetzjagden gab oder nicht.



Auch hier wieder der Versuch mit Framing (auch durch das Posten irgendwelcher Links) Stimmung zu machen. Es ist nur noch nervig.


----------



## EndangeredSpecies (12. Juni 2020)

Siriuz schrieb:


> Ich hau dich mal auf die Igno Liste. Kann gar nicht fassen, dass es jemand wie du geschafft hat das Abitur zu beenden. Wahnsinn. Der kann seine eigenen Beiträge nicht lesen und/auch verstehen.


Ich würde eigentlich annehmen, dass dieser Kommentar Satire sein soll. Aber offenbar ist er ernst gemeint ...


----------



## DKK007 (12. Juni 2020)

Whispercat schrieb:


> Indizien und Prahlereien interessieren absolut niemanden. Meine Frage war ob es tatsächlich Hetzjagden gab oder nicht.



Gibt es ja Videos von.
&#8222;Hetzjagd-Video&#8220;: Schlaeger aus Chemnitz arbeitetete fuer Securitas - Video - WELT


----------



## Gabbyjay (12. Juni 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Warum nicht?
> Im Strafrecht wird über die Begehung einer Straftat geurteilt.
> In diesem Fall wird über eine extremistische Einstellung geurteilt.



Weil hier ein entsprechendes Urteil überhaupt nicht stattgefunden hat.
Einer Partei deshalb Rechtsextremismus zu bescheinigen, weil sie aus welcher Motivation auch immer heraus von bestimmter Weise verdächtigt wird, rechtsextrem zu sein, macht keinen Sinn.
Ein Verdacht ist nunmal ein Verdacht.


----------



## Gabbyjay (12. Juni 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Gibt es ja Videos von.
> &#8222;Hetzjagd-Video&#8220;: Schlaeger aus Chemnitz arbeitetete fuer Securitas - Video - WELT



Videos? Woher der Plural? Wo sind denn die anderen Videos?
Dieses Video zeigt jedenfalls gerade KEINE Hetzjagd.


----------



## DKK007 (12. Juni 2020)

Verfassungsschutz zu AfD-"Fluegel": Erwiesen rechtsextrem | tagesschau.de



Gabbyjay schrieb:


> Videos? Woher der Plural? Wo sind denn die anderen Videos?
> Dieses Video zeigt jedenfalls gerade KEINE Hetzjagd.



Wie viel Hetzjagd willst du denn noch???

Aber das diskutieren mit Nazis hatte noch nie Sinn.


----------



## Gabbyjay (12. Juni 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Wie viel Hetzjagd willst du denn noch???



Na wenn Du mir ein entsprechendes Video mit einer Hetzjagd zeigst, können wir ja drüber reden.



> Aber das diskutieren mit Nazis hatte noch nie Sinn.



Dann steht Nazi jetzt inzwischen für jemanden, der seine Meinung und seine Gedanken äußert, die NICHT Deinen entsprechen? Dann belegst Du den Begriff ja schon fast positiv.

Abgesehen davon, dass bei so einer Handhabung der Begriff "Nationalsozialist" langfristig ziemlich inflationär an Bedeutung verlieren dürfte.
Jemanden, der in einem Video keine Hetzjagd erkennen kann, setzt Du gleich mit einem Regime, das für Millionen Tote verantwortlich war.
Die übliche Nazi-Keule halt, wie immer...


----------



## Whispercat (12. Juni 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Gibt es ja Videos von.
> &#8222;Hetzjagd-Video&#8220;: Schlaeger aus Chemnitz arbeitetete fuer Securitas - Video - WELT



Also ... da rennt ein Typ einem anderen Typen 10 Meter hinterher während alle Umstehenden zusehen. Weder greift er ihn an noch passiert sonst irgendetwas nennenswertes und sowas nennt man also "Hetzjagd" und spricht im Video von "Schläger". 
 Soll ich dir mal zeigen wie eine Hetzjagd aussieht ? : https://twitter.com/BasedPoland/status/1269010146920890376


----------



## Gabbyjay (12. Juni 2020)

Whispercat schrieb:


> Also ... da rennt ein Typ einem anderen Typen 10 Meter hinterher während alle Umstehenden zusehen. Weder greift er ihn an noch passiert sonst irgendetwas nennenswertes und sowas nennt man also "Hetzjagd" und spricht im Video von "Schläger".



Bingo... sowas kommt in einer Großstadt jede Minute vor.


----------



## EndangeredSpecies (12. Juni 2020)

Siriuz schrieb:


> Dann kommt der andere mit irgendwelchen ZDF Satire Videos, in dem man mal wieder versucht irgendwelche Spinner in die nähe der AfD zu drücken.


Gute Idee! Ich mache das dann mal. Zwar nicht vom ZDF aber ... Kalkofes Matscheibe Rekalked:
Die Drei von der Alternative AfD- Oliver Kalkofe - YouTube



> Ich bin einfach nur noch fassungslos, dass hier kaum noch einer neutral und objektiv diskutieren kann.


Da beziehst Du Dich mit ein?


----------



## DKK007 (12. Juni 2020)

Whispercat schrieb:


> Also ... da rennt ein Typ einem anderen Typen 10 Meter hinterher während alle Umstehenden zusehen. Weder greift er ihn an noch passiert sonst irgendetwas nennenswertes und sowas nennt man also "Hetzjagd" und spricht im Video von "Schläger".
> Soll ich dir mal zeigen wie eine Hetzjagd aussieht ? : https://twitter.com/BasedPoland/status/1269010146920890376



Eine Hetzjagd ist also nur, wenn die Nazis den Ausländer (oder eine sonstige Minderheit) wirklich erwischen und zusammenschlagen, eventuell sogar mit Todesfolge ???!!!

Beispiele gibt es da auch genügend.
Mord an Alberto Adriano: Dessau gedenkt am "Tag der Erinnerung" Opfer von Rassismus und Rechtsextremismus  | MDR.DE
Prozess gegen mutmassiche Mittaeter von "Revolution Chemnitz" fortgesetzt | MDR.DE


----------



## Gabbyjay (12. Juni 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Eine Hetzjagd ist also nur, wenn die Nazis den Ausländer (oder eine sonstige Minderheit) wirklich erwischen und zusammenschlagen, eventuell sogar mit Todesfolge ???!!!



Stell Dir die Frage doch mal umgekehrt:
Ist jetzt jede Szene, in der einer einem anderen ein paar Meter nachrennt und ihm nen Arschtritt gibt, eine Hetzjagd?
Wohl kaum.


----------



## Gabbyjay (12. Juni 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Beispiele gibt es da auch genügend.
> Mord an Alberto Adriano: Dessau gedenkt am "Tag der Erinnerung" Opfer von Rassismus und Rechtsextremismus  | MDR.DE
> Prozess gegen mutmassiche Mittaeter von "Revolution Chemnitz" fortgesetzt | MDR.DE



Wieso muss man ein 20 Jahre altes (!) Beispiel rausziehen, wenn es doch genügend Beispiele gibt?


----------



## DKK007 (12. Juni 2020)

Gabbyjay schrieb:


> Stell Dir die Frage doch mal umgekehrt:
> Ist jetzt jede Szene, in der einer einem anderen ein paar Meter nachrennt und ihm nen Arschtritt gibt, eine Hetzjagd?
> Wohl kaum.



Ja. 

Was soll es sonst sein???

Warum sollte jemand jemandem den er aus rassistischen Gründen nicht leiden kann einen Arschtritt geben dürfen?! Das ist zum einen eine Körperverletzung und zum anderen eine fremdenfeindliche Straftat, also PMK rechts. 
https://dejure.org/gesetze/StGB/223.html

Dazu stellt es auch eine Gefährdung da, das der flüchtende tödlich verunglücken kann. 
Da gab es doch vor ein paar Jahren den Fall wo jemand aus dem Bahnhof geflüchtet war und dann von einem Auto erfasst wurde. Ich hab jetzt auf die schnelle den Artikel nicht gefunden.


----------



## EndangeredSpecies (12. Juni 2020)

TAZ schrieb:
			
		

> Debatte um Gewalt in Chemnitz:
> Also doch Hetzjagden?
> Die Debatte um die rechten Übergriffe in Chemnitz entbrennt wieder. Ein LKA-Bericht legt nahe, dass es tatsächlich zu Hetzjagden kam ...
> ... – Das LKA Sachsen ermittelt in 138 Fällen zu rechts motivierten Straftaten im Zusammenhang mit den Chemnitz-Demonstrationen. Laut der Generalstaatsanwaltschaft Dresden kam es allein bei den Demonstrationen an den ersten beiden Tagen nach der Messertat zu 38 Gewaltstraftaten. Auf einer weiteren Demonstration am 1. September 2018 soll es erneut zu 37 Strafanzeigen gekommen sein. Dabei wurde etwa ein 20-jähriger Afghane attackiert, der Prellungen am Kopf und eine Schnittwunde im Gesicht erlitt.
> ...


Debatte um Gewalt in Chemnitz: Also doch Hetzjagden? - taz.de
Das Diskussionsverhalten hier ist durchaus interessant. Eigentlich amüsant, wenn die Themen keine ernsten wären.


----------



## DKK007 (12. Juni 2020)

Irgendwie müssen sie ja versuchen ihre Straftaten zu relativieren.


----------



## Tengri86 (12. Juni 2020)

Verdrängung ist auch eine Tugend ^^


----------



## Gabbyjay (12. Juni 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Ja.
> 
> Was soll es sonst sein???



Ist ja lächerlich, sorry.
Also ist jeder Fall, wo jemand einem anderen ein paar Meter nachtrennt und einen Arschtritt gibt, eine "Hetzjagd"?

Also unter einer Hetzjagd stelle ich mir eine Treibjagd vor, bei der ein völlig unterlegenes Opfer quer durch die ganze Stadt getrieben wird, bis zur Erschöpfung, so lange bis es nicht mehr kann, und dann zusammenbricht.
Das ist das Bild, das dabei in einem aufkommt.

Oder aus Wiki:
"Die potenzielle Beute wird so lange verfolgt bis sie entweder völlig erschöpft ist, nicht mehr zu fliehen vermag und daher gestellt ist, oder sie gefangen ist, d. h. durch das Einholen, Festhalten und zu Boden bringen durch den oder die Jäger."

Der Typ rennt ihm ja nicht mal nach, nach dem Tritt, sondern bleibt stehen. Wie auch alle anderen umstehenden.
Deshalb nochmal: Wo ist hier die Hetzjagd?



> Warum sollte jemand jemandem den er aus rassistischen Gründen nicht leiden kann einen Arschtritt geben dürfen?!



Sollte er nicht - wieso tust Du so, als würde ich mich dafür aussprechen? Ist das nicht gerade etwas manipulativ Deinerseits, hier den Anschein zu erwecken, ich würde das tun? Ne ne. Netter Versuch, aber so einfach mach ichs Dir nicht.

Warum der eine hier dem anderen den Arschtritt verpasst, ist für mich aus diesem Video überhaupt nicht ersichtlich, da man nicht sieht, was voranging.
Ist allerdings auch für die Beurteilung, ob es sich hier um eine Hetzjagd handelt, irrelevant, denn:
Auch wenn es sich um einen rassistisch motivierten Arschtritt handelt, wird dieser allein durch die rassistische Motivation ja nicht zur Hetzjagd.
Du versuchst hier bewusst, zwei eigenständige Merkmale durcheinander zu bringen.


----------



## Whispercat (12. Juni 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Eine Hetzjagd ist also nur, wenn die Nazis den Ausländer (oder eine sonstige Minderheit) wirklich erwischen und zusammenschlagen, eventuell sogar mit Todesfolge ???!!!



Woher willst du wissen dass das Nazis waren ? Der Typ dem da 10 Meter hinterher gerannt wurde könnte genauso vorher frech geworden sein wir wissen es nicht. Wir wissen überhaupt nichts über den Kontext dieses Videos ausser das dieses Video von nem Typen namens "Antifa Zeckenbiss" gepostet wo man sich auch schon seinen Teil denken kann. 



DKK007 schrieb:


> Beispiele gibt es da auch genügend.
> Mord an Alberto Adriano: Dessau gedenkt am "Tag der Erinnerung" Opfer von Rassismus und Rechtsextremismus  | MDR.DE
> Prozess gegen mutmassiche Mittaeter von "Revolution Chemnitz" fortgesetzt | MDR.DE



Und deswegen postet du einen Fall aus dem Jahr 2000 ? Aber ich hab mir jetzt mal eben die Mühe gemacht und hab gegoogelt wieviele Tote es durch Rechtsextreme und vermutlich Rechtsextreme seit 1990 gab. Es sind knapp 200


----------



## DKK007 (12. Juni 2020)

Weil der Fall gerade durch den Gedenktag gestern in den Medien berichtet wurde.



Bundesregierung korrigiert Zahlen: Mehr Tote durch rechte Gewalt seit 1990 als bekannt




Gabbyjay schrieb:


> Ist ja lächerlich, sorry.
> Also ist jeder Fall, wo jemand einem anderen ein paar Meter nachtrennt und einen Arschtritt gibt, eine "Hetzjagd"?



Du hast meine Frage noch nicht beantwortet, welche Rechtfertigung es gibt, jemandem hinterher zu rennen und einen tritt von hinten zu geben. Also???
Kleiner Tipp: Notwehr ist das nicht.




Gabbyjay schrieb:


> Also unter einer Hetzjagd stelle ich mir eine Treibjagd vor, bei der ein völlig unterlegenes Opfer quer durch die ganze Stadt getrieben wird, bis zur Erschöpfung, so lange bis es nicht mehr kann, und dann zusammenbricht.



Und wie oft hast du das schon gemacht?



Whispercat schrieb:


> Woher willst du wissen dass das Nazis waren ?



Weil es erweisen ist. Der Typ ist als Rechtsextremer bekannt.
Es steht ja sogar dabei, das er bis dahin bei Securitas gearbeitet hat.


----------



## Gabbyjay (12. Juni 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Du hast meine Frage noch nicht beantwortet, welche Rechtfertigung es gibt, jemandem hinterher zu rennen und einen tritt von hinten zu geben.



Das zu beantworten ist doch auch gar nicht notwendig, weil es wie beschrieben ganz egal, wie meine Antwort ausfällt, einen Arschtritt nicht zu einer Hetzjagd macht.

Und ja, es gibt genug Situationen, wo ich jemandem einen Arschtritt verpassen würde.


----------



## DKK007 (12. Juni 2020)

Gabbyjay schrieb:


> Und ja, es gibt genug Situationen, wo ich jemandem einen Arschtritt verpassen würde.



Dann solltest du wohl mal ein Antiaggressionseminar besuchen.


----------



## Gabbyjay (12. Juni 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Dann solltest du wohl mal ein Antiaggressionseminar besuchen.



Ja sollte ich vermutlich. Wenn jemand zuvor meiner Freundin an den Arsch fässt, mir mein Handy klauen will oder irgendwas, verpass ich ihm nen Arschtritt.
Damit bin ich vermutlich ein ganz schlechter Mensch, total unüblich, völlig unnachvollziehbar, und Du als perfekter Mensch würdest sowas niiiiiie tun!


----------



## DKK007 (12. Juni 2020)

Die Lösung heißt da Polizei rufen.


----------



## Gabbyjay (12. Juni 2020)

Ja oder vermutlich sich mit dem anderen hinzusetzen, sich an den Händen zu fassen und sich gegenseitig auszusprechen, richtig?

Danke jedenfalls für den Tipp, das ist ja gut, dass ich das jetzt weiß. Nächstes mal in so einer Situation nehme ich das Handy raus, wähle in Ruhe, warte bis ich dran komme, erzähle meine Geschichte, warte die 15 Minuten, bis die Beamten da sind, hoffe darauf, dass der andere bis dahin brav abwartet und zu sieht, und darauf, dass dann genau nichts passiert.

Ja. Ich bin schon ein echt schlechter Mensch, dass ich solche Gedanken überhaupt habe, jemandem einen Arschtritt zu verpassen, ich als roher, unkultivierter Barbar.

Aber... können wir zum Thema zurück? : D


----------



## DKK007 (12. Juni 2020)

Gabbyjay schrieb:


> Ja oder vermutlich sich mit dem anderen hinzusetzen, sich an den Händen zu fassen und sich gegenseitig auszusprechen, richtig?
> 
> Danke jedenfalls für den Tipp, das ist ja gut, dass ich das jetzt weiß. Nächstes mal in so einer Situation nehme ich das Handy raus, wähle in Ruhe, warte bis ich dran komme, erzähle meine Geschichte, warte die 15 Minuten, bis die Beamten da sind, hoffe darauf, dass der andere bis dahin brav abwartet und zu sieht, und darauf, dass dann genau nichts passiert.
> 
> Ja. Ich bin schon ein echt schlechter Mensch, dass ich solche Gedanken überhaupt habe, jemandem einen Arschtritt zu verpassen, ich als roher, unkultivierter Barbar.



Und wie soll ein Arschtritt jemanden an der Flucht hindern? Es ist und bleibt eine vorsätzliche Körperverletzung, gegen die der andere dann sogar ein Notwehrrecht hat. 
Das einzige, was 127 StPO zulässt, die den Täter gewaltfrei festzusetzen, bis die Polizei eintrifft. Fesseln ist nicht erlaubt. 



			
				StPO schrieb:
			
		

> §127 - Vorläufige Festnahme
> (1) Wird jemand auf frischer Tat betroffen oder verfolgt, so ist, wenn er der Flucht verdächtig ist oder seine Identität nicht sofort festgestellt werden kann, jedermann befugt, ihn auch ohne richterliche Anordnung vorläufig festzunehmen. Die Feststellung der Identität einer Person durch die Staatsanwaltschaft oder die Beamten des Polizeidienstes bestimmt sich nach § 163b Abs. 1.






Gabbyjay schrieb:


> Aber... können wir zum Thema zurück? : D



Wie soll das aussehen? Du heulst dich weiter aus, dass du deinen Rassismus nicht mehr ausleben kannst?


----------



## Mahoy (12. Juni 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Die Lösung heißt da Polizei rufen.



Ganz ehrlich, mit solchen Lappalien würde ich unsere komplett überlastete Polizei auch nicht behelligen. Zum Einen deshalb, weil sie ohnehin nicht rechtzeitig da wäre, um den Delinquenten zu ergreifen und zum anderen, weil ich mir etwas seltsam dabei vorkäme, der Polizei zu melden, das jemand meiner Frau an den Hintern gefasst hat. - Nun gut, ich würde dem auch nicht hinter rennen, um ihm ersatzweise in den Hintern zu treten. Zu aller erst müsste ihn ohnehin vor meiner Frau retten, die in solchen Angelegenheiten gerne selbst resolut reagiert. Für mich bliebe da gar nichts übrig, um meinem männlichen Beschützerinstinkt und Kampftrieb auszuleben.  

Ansonsten sehe ich allerdings einen gewissen Unterschied darin, ob man jemanden aus berechtigten Anlass (zuerst erfolgter tätlicher Angriff, Diebstahl etc.) jagt oder weil einem das Gesicht bzw. die Herkunft nicht gefällt. Und ob man jemanden zehn Meter, einmal um den Block oder um die ganze Welt jagt, ist in beiden Fällen unerheblich: Jagen ist Jagen. Dass ein Verfolger die Hetzjagd aus Faulheit, Kurzatmigkeit oder Angst (sich zu weit von seinem Kumpanen zu entfernen und den Gruppenvorteil aufzugeben) frühzeitig abbricht, kann für die Definition nicht maßgeblich sein.


----------



## DKK007 (12. Juni 2020)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Zum Einen deshalb, weil sie ohnehin nicht rechtzeitig da wäre, um den Delinquenten zu ergreifen und zum anderen, weil ich mir etwas seltsam dabei vorkäme, der Polizei zu melden, das jemand meiner Frau an den Hintern gefasst hat.



Es ist eine sexuelle Belästigung. https://dejure.org/gesetze/StGB/184i.html
Nach Silvester 2015 war der Aufschrei da noch deutlich größer. Danach wurde dann noch Abs. 2 ergänzt. Bundesgesetzblatt



			
				StGB schrieb:
			
		

> *§ 184i - Sexuelle Belästigung
> *(1) Wer eine andere Person in sexuell bestimmter Weise körperlich berührt und dadurch belästigt, wird mit Freiheitsstrafe bis zu zwei Jahren oder mit Geldstrafe bestraft, wenn nicht die Tat in anderen Vorschriften dieses Abschnitts mit schwererer Strafe bedroht ist.
> (2) In besonders schweren Fällen ist die Freiheitsstrafe von drei Monaten bis zu fünf Jahren. Ein besonders schwerer Fall liegt in der Regel vor, wenn die Tat von mehreren gemeinschaftlich begangen wird.
> (3) Die Tat wird nur auf Antrag verfolgt, es sei denn, dass die Strafverfolgungsbehörde wegen des besonderen öffentlichen Interesses an der Strafverfolgung ein Einschreiten von Amts wegen für geboten hält.


----------



## Gabbyjay (12. Juni 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Und wie soll ein Arschtritt jemanden an der Flucht hindern?



Soll er das?
Du hast mich gefragt, welche Rechtfertigung ich dafür hätte, und ich hab Dir meine Antwort gegeben.
Wenn ich dann eine Straftat damit begehe, dass ich jemandem, der mein Handy klauen oder meine Freundin antatscht, nen Arschtritt verpasse... dann hab ich eben Pech gehabt. Aber wenigstens bin ich dann auch kein naiver Welterbesserer ohne Eier in der Hose, der sich von anderen herumschubsen lässt.



> Du heulst dich weiter aus, dass du deinen Rassismus nicht mehr ausleben kannst?



Du bezeichnest mich als Rassisten?
Auf welcher Basis?
Weil ich in dem Video keine Hetzjagd erkennen kann und Herrn Maaßen, der das ebenfalls nicht konnte, darin zustimme?
Wenn das für Dich ein Rassist ist, weißt Du dann überhaupt, was der Begriff denn bedeutet?
Oder ist ein Rassist tatsächlich nichts schlimmes für Dich, wie man dann ja annehmen könnte?
Oder willst Du mich einfach grundlos beleidigen?


----------



## DKK007 (12. Juni 2020)

Es ging darum, dass es als Weltuntergang angesehen wurde, das Google jetzt die Bezeichnung ändert, um rassistischen Sprachgebrauch einzudämmen.
Wenn man nicht darauf angewiesen ist sich rassistisch zu äußern (womit dann eine Voraussetzung für die Einstufung als Rassismus gegeben ist), kann man diese Änderung doch entweder befürworten oder sie ist einem egal. An der Funktion der Listen hat sich schließlich nichts geändert.


----------



## Gabbyjay (12. Juni 2020)

Die Begriffe Black- und Whitelist waren nie rassistisch motiviert und sind auch kein rassistischer Sprachgebrauch.
Google geht es nur darum, sich gut darzustellen bzw. die Gunst der Stunde zu nutzen, das eigene Image aufzupolieren.


----------



## Mahoy (12. Juni 2020)

Gabbyjay schrieb:


> Die Begriffe Black- und Whitelist waren nie rassistisch motiviert und sind auch kein rassistischer Sprachgebrauch.
> Google geht es nur darum, sich gut darzustellen bzw. die Gunst der Stunde zu nutzen, das eigene Image aufzupolieren.



Was dann allerdings immer noch niemanden weh täte, nicht wahr?

Hach, die rationale Position ist ja so was von entspannend ...


----------



## Gabbyjay (12. Juni 2020)

> Wenn man nicht darauf angewiesen ist sich rassistisch zu äußern (womit dann eine Voraussetzung für die Einstufung als Rassismus gegeben ist), kann man diese Änderung doch entweder befürworten oder sie ist einem egal.



Ja das ist doch auch mal eine sehr bequeme Logik.  : D

Jetzt ist man also schon Rassist, weil man nicht mit dieser völlig bescheuerten Assoziation von dem Begriff Black-/Whitelist mit den Hautfarben von Menchen konform geht.
Na sowas!


----------



## Gabbyjay (12. Juni 2020)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Was dann allerdings immer noch niemanden weh täte, nicht wahr?



Und wo ist dann Deiner Meinung nach der Punkt erreicht, wo man denn die hehre Moral auf seiner Seite hat, sich überhaupt trauen zu können sich zu so einem Thema überhaupt zu äußern?


----------



## EndangeredSpecies (12. Juni 2020)

Also nochmal deutlich: Die Behauptung, in Chemnitz wäre nichts oder harmloses passiert, ist rechte Legendenbildung bzw. bürgerliches Verschweigen von Rassismus. Tatsächlich gab es nicht nur Angriffe sondern auch vorab Verabredungen und Aufrufe dazu:


			
				TAZ schrieb:
			
		

> Ein Jahr nach den rechten Ausschreitungen von Chemnitz bricht die Debatte um dortige Hetzjagden auf Migranten wieder auf. Süddeutsche und ARD berichten über einen Bericht des sächsischen Landeskriminalamts (LKA), der nahelegt, dass die dortige Gewalt tatsächlich so bezeichnet werden kann ...
> 
> In dem LKA-Bericht heißt es laut der beiden Medien, die Planungen der damaligen Teilnehmer seien &#8222;nicht auf die Durchführung einer friedlichen Demonstration gerichtet&#8220; gewesen. Tatsächlich sei es dann zur &#8222;Umsetzung von Gewaltstraftaten gegen Ausländer&#8220; gekommen. *In Chats hätten Rechtsextreme geschrieben, dass sie &#8222;Bock&#8220; hätten, &#8222;Kanacken zu boxen&#8220;.* Ein anderer Mann behauptete, er habe &#8222;drei Kanacken, drei Rotzer, weggeklatscht&#8220;. *Auch wurde explizit diskutiert, &#8222;ob noch eine Jagd ist&#8220;.*


Debatte um Gewalt in Chemnitz: Also doch Hetzjagden? - taz.de
(Hervorhebungen von mir)


----------



## Nightslaver (12. Juni 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Sehr gut, es sind diese sprachlichen Konotierungen, die tief verwurzelt Rassismus auslösen können.



Ach schwarze Schafe und weiße Schafe lösen bei Kindern also tief verwurzelten Rassismus aus? 



Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Scheiß Rassismus, und er ist überall. Versucht Euch mal mit einem nicht  Garten*zwerg*namen zu bewerben, sucht eine Wohnung etc. Da gibt es massive  pauschale Ausgrenzung und das muss aushören. Warum nicht einfach  "Positivliste und Negativliste" "Liste freier Link" und "Gesperrte  links" oder "Freunde und Spam", was auch immer ....



Na kommt da die kleine Rassistin in dir durch, oder warum nennst du es nicht Gartenfigurnamen, wo Zwerg doch konstatiert das eine entsprechende Person unnormal klein ist, was ja eindeutig "diskriminierend" ist und entsprechend auch der Gartenzwerg einen "verletzende Bezeichnung" darstellt? 

Schöne neue Sprachwelt, wo jede noch so kleine Mimose ihren sprachlichen Safe Space aufdiktieren will.


----------



## EndangeredSpecies (12. Juni 2020)

Falls da wer noch eine Vorlage zum Lachen über intellektuelle Glanztaten benötigt:
Kalkofes Mattscheibe | Anti Merkel Demo 2.0
"Määääärkäl muss wääääg!elf"


----------



## Gabbyjay (12. Juni 2020)

EndangeredSpecies schrieb:


> Also nochmal deutlich: Die Behauptung, in Chemnitz wäre nichts oder harmloses passiert, ist rechte Legendenbildung bzw. bürgerliches Verschweigen von Rassismus.



Ja Moment... hier wurde ein Video als Beleg für angebliche Hetzjagden gepostet, weil es genau eine solche Hetzjagd zeigen soll. In Frage zu stellen, dass im Video eine Hetzjagd zu sehen ist, ist zunächst mal nicht das selbe wie die Behauptung, es wären generell keine Straftaten passiert.
Und eine Hetzjagd ist im Video nicht zu erkennen. Zu sehen ist ein Arschtritt. Und wenn man im Video demnach keine Hetzjagd erkennen kann, verschweigt man Rassismus? Oder ist gar ein Rassist?
Dann wäre man also nur dann kein Rassist, wenn man die Interpretation des Videos als Hetzjagd unhinterfragt übernehmen und es gar nicht erst wagen würde, irgendeinen Zweifel zu hegen, weil nicht sein kann, was nicht sein darf. Eine bestimmte Ansicht wäre somit unantastbar und jeglicher Versuch, es auch nur in Frage zu stellen, wäre sowas wie Blasphemie. Will man zu solchen Zuständen wirklich hin?

Nur zur Klarheit: Es kann selbstverständlich sein, dass es ganz unabhängig vom geposteten Video Hinweise auf Straftaten gab.


----------



## EndangeredSpecies (12. Juni 2020)

Oder an anderer Stelle von Kalkofe satirisch "paraphrasiert":
"Ignoranz und Dummheit sind Grundrechte! Man sollte nicht einfach alles glauben, nur weil es wahr ist!"
Kalkofes Mattscheibe | Illegale Virus-Flüchtlinge


----------



## DKK007 (12. Juni 2020)

Es gab nicht nur hinweise auf Straftaten, sondern auch Beweise. Entsprechend gibt es in Chemnitz auch Anklagen, bzw. ein Teil wurde schon verurteilt.


----------



## Gabbyjay (12. Juni 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Es gab nicht nur hinweise auf Straftaten, sondern auch Beweise. Entsprechend gibt es in Chemnitz auch Anklagen, bzw. ein Teil wurde schon verurteilt.



Darüber habe ich mich gar nicht geäußert, denn jetzt ist auf einmal von Straftaten die Rede, nicht mehr von Hetzjagden.


----------



## DKK007 (12. Juni 2020)

Die Hetzjagd war eine strafbare Handlung.



> Ein Jahr nach den rechten Ausschreitungen von Chemnitz bricht die Debatte um dortige Hetzjagden auf Migranten wieder auf. Süddeutsche und ARD berichten über einen Bericht des sächsischen Landeskriminalamts (LKA), der nahelegt, dass die dortige Gewalt tatsächlich so bezeichnet werden kann ...
> 
> In dem LKA-Bericht heißt es laut der beiden Medien, die Planungen der damaligen Teilnehmer seien &#8222;nicht auf die Durchführung einer friedlichen Demonstration gerichtet&#8220; gewesen. Tatsächlich sei es dann zur &#8222;Umsetzung von Gewaltstraftaten gegen Ausländer&#8220; gekommen. In Chats hätten Rechtsextreme geschrieben, dass sie &#8222;Bock&#8220; hätten, &#8222;Kanacken zu boxen&#8220;. Ein anderer Mann behauptete, er habe &#8222;drei Kanacken, drei Rotzer, weggeklatscht&#8220;. Auch wurde explizit diskutiert, &#8222;ob noch eine Jagd ist&#8220;.


----------



## EndangeredSpecies (12. Juni 2020)

Gabbyjay schrieb:


> Ja Moment... hier wurde ein Video als Beleg für angebliche Hetzjagden gepostet, weil es genau eine solche Hetzjagd zeigen soll. In Frage zu stellen, dass im Video eine Hetzjagd zu sehen ist, ist zunächst mal nicht das selbe wie die Behauptung, es wären generell keine Straftaten passiert.


Ähm, muss ich Dir jetzt den hiesigen "Diskussions"verlauf nochmal erläutern? Es wurden mehrere Medienberichte gepostet, denen zu entnehmen ist, dass die Deutung der "Geschehnisse in Chemnitz" als Hetzjagd nahelegend ist. Anstatt selbst zu recherchieren wird einfach von Whispercat angezweifelt, dass es überhaupt welche gegeben hat:


Whispercat schrieb:


> Indizien und Prahlereien interessieren absolut niemanden. Meine Frage war ob es tatsächlich Hetzjagden gab oder nicht.


... und Du hast das dann geliket. Remember?


> Nur zur Klarheit: Es kann selbstverständlich sein, dass es ganz unabhängig vom geposteten Video Hinweise auf Straftaten gab.


Na Mensch, und ich wollte schon gänzlich an Deiner Lesekompetenz zweifeln ...


----------



## Gabbyjay (12. Juni 2020)

EndangeredSpecies schrieb:


> Ähm, muss ich Dir jetzt den hiesigen "Diskussions"verlauf nochmal erläutern?



Es wurde behauptet, es gäbe Videos (Plural) von den Hetzjagden.
Als Beispiel wurde das Arschtritt-Video gepostet, woraufhin ich mich eingeschaltet habe und gefragt habe, wo denn die anderen Video seien, und dass man in dem Video keine Hetzjagd erkennen kann.
So war der Verlauf was mich betrifft, das kannst Du gerne auch nochmal nachsehen.

Ich warte also nach wie vor auf den Videobeweis, von denen es ja angeblich mehrere gibt.
Im besagten Video ist noch nicht mal im Ansatz ein Hetzjagd zu sehen.


----------



## DKK007 (12. Juni 2020)

Die Videos kannst du doch selbst im Netz suchen, wenn es dir Spaß macht Nazis bei der Arbeit zu sehen.

Außer zur Beweiserhebung/Auswertung schaue ich mir so was jedenfalls nicht an.


----------



## Gabbyjay (12. Juni 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Die Videos kannst du doch selbst im Netz suchen, wenn es dir Spaß macht Nazis bei der Arbeit zu sehen



Ach sooo... jetz liegt es also an mir, DEINE Aussagen nachzuweisen. : D


----------



## Whispercat (12. Juni 2020)

EndangeredSpecies schrieb:


> Also nochmal deutlich: Die Behauptung, in Chemnitz wäre nichts oder harmloses passiert, ist rechte Legendenbildung bzw. bürgerliches Verschweigen von Rassismus. Tatsächlich gab es nicht nur Angriffe sondern auch vorab Verabredungen und Aufrufe dazu:
> 
> Debatte um Gewalt in Chemnitz: Also doch Hetzjagden? - taz.de
> (Hervorhebungen von mir)



Nochmal, was irgendwelche Idioten in einen Chat schreiben oder Indizien das möglicherweise irgendetwas passiert sein soll machen trotzdem keine Hetzjagden aus. In Zeiten in denen praktisch jeder mit einem Smarthphone rumläuft kannst du mir einfach nicht erzählen dass der beste Videobeweis ( und ich betone DER BESTE VIDEOBEWEIS ) den wir von Chemnitz haben ein Video ist in dem irgendein Typ einem anderen Typen 10 Meter hinterherrennt. Noch dazu kommt dieses Video scheinbar ursprünglich von einer Kathrin B. die Tichy ein Interview gegeben hat und da erzählt das die beiden Afghanen die da wegrennen ne Flasche geworfen haben sollen. Ob das stimmt ist zwar wieder eine andere Frage aber da es zu einem Streit meistens zwei braucht klingt es auch nicht völlig unglaubwürdig. 



DKK007 schrieb:


> Die Videos kannst du doch selbst im Netz suchen, wenn es dir Spaß macht Nazis bei der Arbeit zu sehen.
> 
> Außer zur Beweiserhebung/Auswertung schaue ich mir so was jedenfalls nicht an.



Ich hab mich jetzt mal ganz sporadisch durch das durchgesehen was man so auf Youtube darüber findet. Das meiste davon ist bis auf ein paar tatsächlich rechtsextreme Parolen und das man sich mit der Polizei anlegt relativ unspektakulär. Dann wäre da noch der Stern TV Bericht wo irgendeine libanesische Sozialarbeiterin Rassisten durch die Gegend brüllt aber auch da passiert ansonsten nicht das Geringste was in Richtung Hetzjagd deutet. Also frage ich nochmal WO sind die angeblich vielen Videos wo man sieht das Leute gejagt und oder ihnen Gewalt angetan wird ? Wo ? 

Und natürlich ist das eine rhetorische Frage denn die Antwort lautet - es gibt sie nicht. Denn würden solche Videos existieren dann würde ich die Schosshündchen der Queen darauf verwetten das unsere Medien 24/7 voll davon wären weil man dann endlich ENDLICH den Beweis hätte was wir für ein wahnwitziges Problem mit gewaltbereiten Neonadsis haben.


----------



## DKK007 (12. Juni 2020)

Gabbyjay schrieb:


> Ach sooo... jetz liegt es also an mir, DEINE Aussagen nachzuweisen. : D



Du glaubst doch eh nur was in deine Filterblase passt und weigerst dich eine Hetzjagd erkennen.



Whispercat schrieb:


> Denn würden solche Videos existieren dann würde ich die Schosshündchen der Queen darauf verwetten das unsere Medien 24/7 voll davon wären weil man dann endlich ENDLICH den Beweis hätte was wir für ein wahnwitziges Problem mit gewaltbereiten Neonadsis haben.



Natürlich sind nicht alle Videos öffentlich. Beweismittel werden nicht veröffentlicht, denn das ist auch Täterwissen. 
Ausnahme ist nur die Öffentlichkeitsfahndung nach richterlichem Beschluss oder offizielle Pressemitteilungen zur Information.

Die Videos landen meistens genau dann im Netz wenn die Täter komplette Vollidioten sind, und den Beweis ihrer Tat selbst hochladen. 
Oder wenn halt Zeugen nicht besseres zutun haben, so etwas zu filmen und dann online zu stellen, anstatt die Polizei zu rufen / einzugreifen. Oder wenn es zur Beweisdokumentation ist, das Video direkt der Polizei auszuhändigen.

Die Existenz mindestens eines weiteren Videos ist bestätigt. 
Zeuge bestaetigt Echtheit des Chemnitzer Hetzjagd-Videos



			
				https://www.maz-online.de/Nachrichten/Politik/Zeuge-bestaetigt-Echtheit-des-Chemnitzer-Hetzjagd-Videos schrieb:
			
		

> Erst am Donnerstag habe er das Video auch auf dem Hinweisportal der Polizei hochgeladen, sagt Hegel.


Und so ist es, wie man mit Aufnahmen einer Tat umgehen sollte.


----------



## Gabbyjay (12. Juni 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Du glaubst doch eh nur was in deine Filterblase passt und weigerst dich eine Hetzjagd erkennen.



Äh Moment... es heisst nicht umsonst "in dubio pro reo".
Wenn hier also Leute der Hetzjagd beschuldigt werden, ist der Nachweis dafür nicht ohne Grund von der Anklageseite her zu erbringen. Sonst könnte man künftig absolut jeden Demonstranten als extremistischen Gewalttäter bezeichnen, es sei denn er kann irgendwie nachweisen, dass er dessen unschuldig ist.

Das erlangt insbesondere vor dem Hintergrund Brisanz, dass vor den hier dargestellten Ereignissen ein Mord (!) stattgefunden hat, der dies alles überhaupt erst ausgelöst hat!
Wenn also hier angebliche Hetzjagden so sehr in den Vordergrund treten, dass der eigentliche Auslöser, der also ein viel schlimmeres Ergebnis nahm, dahinter regelrecht übergangen wird, dann will ich das schon ganz genau wissen, was das für Hetzjagden waren!
Bis jetzt haben wir ein Video mit einem Arschtritt und einen Whatsapp-Chat, in dem Idioten mit angeglichen Gewalttaten herumprahlen. Das ist ein wenig dürftig dafür, dass die "Hetzjagden von Chemnitz" so weit aufgebauscht wurden, dass der auslösende Mord teils nicht mal mehr beachtet wurde!
Und die Chats waren zu dem Zeitpunkt, zu dem sich Maaßen dazu geäußert hat, noch nicht mal bekannt. Hätte er also sofort, bei der kleinsten Vermutung, wie ein Blättchen im Wind einer politischen Stimmung folgen sollen und anhand des Arschtritt-Videos direkt von Hetzjagden sprechen und sofort den Nazi-Teufel an die Wand malen sollen? Er hat damals schon gesagt, dass  anhand eines solchen Videos der Mord nicht in den Hintergrund treten dürfe. Und das Video ist einfach keine ausreichende Grundlage dafür.


----------



## DKK007 (12. Juni 2020)

Gabbyjay schrieb:


> Sonst könnte man künftig absolut jeden Demonstranten als extremistischen Gewalttäter bezeichnen, es sei denn er kann irgendwie nachweisen, dass er dessen unschuldig ist.



Ist doch nichts neues. 
Wenn du mit einer Taucherbrille erwischt wirst, zählst du als linksextremer Gewalttäter. Urteil gegen zweiten G20-Gegner: Strafe fuer Boeller und Taucherbrille - taz.de




Gabbyjay schrieb:


> Das erlangt insbesondere vor dem Hintergrund Brisanz, dass vor den hier dargestellten Ereignissen ein Mord (!) stattgefunden hat, der dies alles überhaupt erst ausgelöst hat!
> [...]  dass der auslösende Mord teils nicht mal mehr beachtet wurde!



Was einfach dran liegt, dass sich der Täter ins außereuropäische Ausland abgesetzt hat und somit nicht mehr greifbar ist.
BKA  -  Fahndung nach Personen - RAMAZAN AHMAD, Farhad

Außerdem hat nie ein Mord stattgefunden. 
Es geht nur um Totschlag. 




Gabbyjay schrieb:


> Und die Chats waren zu dem Zeitpunkt, zu dem sich Maaßen dazu geäußert hat, noch nicht mal bekannt. Hätte er also sofort, bei der kleinsten Vermutung, wie ein Blättchen im Wind einer politischen Stimmung folgen sollen und anhand des Arschtritt-Videos direkt von Hetzjagden sprechen und sofort den Nazi-Teufel an die Wand malen sollen?



Es gab aber nicht nur die Hetzjagden, sondern auch die Naziaufmärsche mit AfD, Pediga, NPD und ProChemnitz usw.. 

Die waren überhaupt erst der Ausgangspunkt für die Hetzjagden.


----------



## Gabbyjay (12. Juni 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Ist doch nichts neues.
> Wenn du mit einer Taucherbrille erwischt wirst, zählst du als linksextremer Gewalttäter.



Dann ist das Deiner Ansicht nach also richtig (!) so?
Der zählt so lange als Gewalttäter, bis er das Gegenteil beweisen kann, dass er keiner ist.
Müsstest Du ja dann konsequenterweise befürworten, wenn Du in Chemnitz umgekehrt genauso agierst.




> Was einfach dran liegt, dass sich der Täter ins außereuropäische Ausland abgesetzt hat und somit nicht mehr greifbar ist.


Ähm nein sorry... das ist vielleicht für die Fahndung relevant, aber keinesfalls für die Diskussion, warum, in welchem Milieu, aus welchen Gründen die Tat stattgefunden hat, die Aufklärung darüber und vor allem die Konsequenzen daraus.
Stattdessen wird auf einem Arschtritt-Video herumgeritten.




> Es gab aber nicht nur die Hetzjagden, sondern auch die Naziaufmärsche mit AfD, Pediga, NPD und ProChemnitz usw..



Ach komm... wieder mal der Versuch, unentdeckt im Nebenbei Nazis, AFD, Pegida etc. in einen Topf zu werfen. Funktioniert leider nicht.
Und zudem ist das nicht mit Hetzjagden gleichzusetzen.

Ich warte noch immer auf die Videos!


----------



## DKK007 (12. Juni 2020)

Ich habe doch oben schon dargelegt, das die Videos existieren, aber nicht öffentlich sind. 

Dafür das du dich an dem Leid anderer aufgeilen willst, kann ich nun wirklich nichts. Zumal auch das Freuen über eine Straftat eine Straftat nach §140 StGB ist.




Gabbyjay schrieb:


> > Es gab aber nicht nur die Hetzjagden, sondern auch die Naziaufmärsche mit AfD, Pediga, NPD und ProChemnitz usw..
> 
> 
> 
> Ach komm... wieder mal der Versuch, unentdeckt im Nebenbei Nazis, AFD, Pegida etc. in einen Topf zu werfen. Funktioniert leider nicht.



Muss man nicht in einen Topf werfen, da die erwiesenermaßen dort waren. 
Chemnitz: AfD, Pegida und Pro Chemnitz schliessen sich bei Demo zusammen (01.09.2018) - DER SPIEGEL


			
				https://www.spiegel.de/politik/deutschland/chemnitz-afd-pegida-und-pro-chemnitz-schliessen-sich-bei-demo-zusammen-a-1226122.html schrieb:
			
		

> *NPD*-Funktionäre, Hooligans, *AfD*- und *Pegida*-Anhänger, *Pro-Chemnitz*-Unterstützer, all diese Gruppen sind im "Trauermarsch" vertreten.




Und mit dabei auch der Mörder von Walter Lübke, also einem  zu diesem Zeitpunkt mehrfach vorbestraften rechtsextremen Gewalttäter / rechtsextremistischen Gefährder. Begleitet von seinem Mittäter. 
Fall Luebcke: Tatverdaechtige waren gemeinsam auf AfD-Demo in Chemnitz  - Politik Inland - Bild.de
Luebcke-Mord: Video zeigt Tatverdaechtige auf AfD-Demo in Chemnitz | MDR.DE


			
				https://www.mdr.de/nachrichten/politik/gesellschaft/chemnitz-afd-demo-stephan-e-luebcke-mord-100.html schrieb:
			
		

> Die *AfD* hatte *zusammen mit Pegida* für den 1. September 2018 den "Schweigemarsch" angemeldet.



Stephan Ernst und die AfD: Mordfall Luebcke wird fuer Partei brisant - WELT

________________________________________________________________________________________________________



Gabbyjay schrieb:


> Dann ist das Deiner Ansicht nach also richtig (!) so?
> Der zählt so lange als Gewalttäter, bis er das Gegenteil beweisen kann, dass er keiner ist.



Nein. Hat aber bei G20 interessanterweise keinen interessiert.


----------



## Siriuz (12. Juni 2020)

Ihr diskutiert immer noch? Au man! Er wird nichts einsehen. Du verschwendest deine Zeit!


----------



## Gabbyjay (12. Juni 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Ich habe doch oben schon dargelegt, das die Videos existieren, aber nicht öffentlich sind.



Behaupten kann man ja viel.



> Dafür das du dich an dem Leid anderer aufgeilen willst, kann ich nun wirklich nichts. Zumal auch das eine Straftat nach §140 StGB ist.



Netter Versuch, aber Du weißt ganz genau, dass es mir überhaupt nicht darum geht, mich hier an irgendwas aufzugeilen.
Sondern als Untermauerung Deiner Aussage, es gäbe Videos von den Hetzjagden.
Das ist für die Argumentation hier schließlich von zentraler Bedeutung, also lenk nicht mit so billigen Angriffen auf meine Person ab.


----------



## Gabbyjay (12. Juni 2020)

Siriuz schrieb:


> Ihr diskutiert immer noch? Au man! Er wird nichts einsehen. Du verschwendest deine Zeit!



Ich weiß.


----------



## DKK007 (12. Juni 2020)

Gabbyjay schrieb:


> > Ich habe doch oben schon dargelegt, das die Videos existieren, aber nicht öffentlich sind.
> 
> 
> Behaupten kann man ja viel.



Wenn du zu nicht lesen kannst, kann  ich dir auch nicht helfen. 
Zeuge bestaetigt Echtheit des Chemnitzer Hetzjagd-Videos



			
				https://www.maz-online.de/Nachrichten/Politik/Zeuge-bestaetigt-Echtheit-des-Chemnitzer-Hetzjagd-Videos schrieb:
			
		

> Erst am Donnerstag habe er das Video auch auf dem Hinweisportal der Polizei hochgeladen, sagt Hegel.






Siriuz schrieb:


> Ihr diskutiert immer noch? Au man! Er wird nichts einsehen. Du verschwendest deine Zeit!



In der Zeit kann er zumindest keine Ausländer verprügeln oder Flüchtlingsheime anzünden. 
Also durchaus gut genutzte Zeit.

Miteinander Reden ist Prävention.

Das ihr die Zeit sinnvoll nutzt und hier anderen regelmäßig bei der PC-Beratung oder Problemlösung helft, habe ich zumindest noch nicht gesehen.


----------



## Relex (12. Juni 2020)

Hahaha, die ganze Situation ist an Komik nicht zu überbieten. Ich steh jeden morgen auf, lese irgend eine derartige news und muss lautstark lachen.

Den scheiß kann sich keiner ausdenken.
In was für einer kranken Welt leben wir eigentlich?

Bin gespannt, was das noch für Ausmaße annimmt.

Sind Bösewichte in Filmen zukünftig bunt bemalt, damit man schwarz nicht mit etwas negativem in Verbindung bringt?
Darf man negativ überhaupt noch sagen? Kommt das vom Nwort? Das spanische "negro" für die farbe schwarz wird wohl auch bald abgeschafft xD

Die Welt richtet sich gerade selbst zu Grunde. 
Na ja, wer in Corona Zeiten an solchen BLM Demos mitmachen muss, der wird bald wirklich "I can't breathe" schreien... Traurig aber war.


----------



## DKK007 (12. Juni 2020)

Relex schrieb:


> Na ja, wer in Corona Zeiten an solchen BLM Demos mitmachen muss, der wird bald wirklich "I can't breathe" schreien... Traurig aber war.



Die Hygiene-Demos von Rechten und Verschörungstheoretikern, ohne jegliche Hygiene-Regeln wie Maske und Abstand, waren da aber noch schlimmer.


----------



## Gabbyjay (12. Juni 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Wenn du zu nicht lesen kannst, kann  ich dir auch nicht helfen.
> Zeuge bestaetigt Echtheit des Chemnitzer Hetzjagd-Videos



Das hattest Du dort, wo ich auf Deinen Beitrag reagiert hatte, doch auch gar nicht gepostet.
Aber schon äußerst schlagfertig, dieses "Du kannst wohl nicht lesen", da muss dich Deine Kreativität schon wirklich loben!

Dabei heisst es ja sogar in dem verlinkten Beitrag:
"Er bezieht sich wahrscheinlich auf ein anderes Video, das der Twitter-Nutzer &#8222;Antifa Zeckenbiss&#8220; am 26. August um 20.56 Uhr veröffentlicht hat."



> In der Zeit kann er zumindest keine Ausländer verprügeln oder Flüchtlingsheime anzünden.



Ist das geil... weil ich dies Vorgehensweise, aus Black-/Whitelist eine rassistische Wortwahl zu kontruieren bescheuert finde, und in einem Video mit einem Arschtritt keine Hetzjagd sehen kann, verprügel ich also Ausländer und zünde Flüchtlingsheime an.

Merkst Du eigentlich noch irgendwas?

Du bist vollkommen paranoid. Jeder, der nicht direkt Deiner Meinung ist, ist offenbar ein Schwerstkrimineller.


----------



## DKK007 (12. Juni 2020)

Gabbyjay schrieb:


> Aber schon äußerst schlagfertig



Gerade warst du ja noch vom gegenteil überzeugt:


Gabbyjay schrieb:


> Aber wenigstens bin ich dann auch kein naiver Welterbesserer ohne Eier in der Hose, der sich von anderen herumschubsen lässt.






Gabbyjay schrieb:


> Du bist vollkommen paranoid. Jeder, der nicht direkt Deiner Meinung ist, ist offenbar ein Schwerstkrimineller.



Deine Argumentation ist falsch rum. 
Schwerkriminelle haben Angst vor der Polizei. 
Und die ist nicht mal paranoid, sondern dem ganz normalen Strafverfolgungsdruck geschuldet.


----------



## Gabbyjay (12. Juni 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Gerade warst du ja noch vom gegenteil überzeugt:



Na ja, dass Du hier im Internet mit Beleidigungen um Dich wirfst, überzeugt mich nun nicht gerade. : D


----------



## DKK007 (12. Juni 2020)

Welche Beleidigung? Ich bringe nur offensichtliche Tatsachen zu Sprache, die sich aus den hier geschriebenen Texten erschließen.

Wer sich nicht rassistisch verhält, muss auch nicht damit rechnen, als Rassist wahrgenommen zu werden.

Und zwar nicht nur von mir, sondern auch von allen anderen, da das Forum öffentlich ist und somit auch Polizei, Verfassungsschutz etc. hier mitlesen können.


----------



## fipS09 (12. Juni 2020)

Siriuz schrieb:


> Ihr diskutiert immer noch? Au man! Er wird nichts einsehen. Du verschwendest deine Zeit!



Was erwartest du wenn man so steile Thesen wie "Es gibt in Deutschland keinen Rassismus" aufstellt und dann auch noch Leute drauf beharren?  
Ist doch komplett unhaltbar, EIN einziges Beispiel für Rassismus reicht doch schon um den Mumpitz zu widerlegen.


----------



## Whispercat (12. Juni 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Wenn du zu nicht lesen kannst, kann  ich dir auch nicht helfen.
> Zeuge bestaetigt Echtheit des Chemnitzer Hetzjagd-Videos



Toll, ein weiteres Video auf dem nichts zu sehen ist ausser laufende Menschen. Die könnten genauso gut vor den anrückenden Cops weglaufen aber da ich darüber nur spekulieren kann weil man auf dem Video noch weniger sieht als auf dem Ersten ist das für mich nach wie vor zu wenig um irgendjemanden verurteilen zu können/wollen. 



DKK007 schrieb:


> In der Zeit kann er zumindest keine Ausländer verprügeln oder Flüchtlingsheime anzünden.
> Also durchaus gut genutzte Zeit.



Ohne Worte 



DKK007 schrieb:


> Das ihr die Zeit sinnvoll nutzt und hier anderen regelmäßig bei der PC-Beratung oder Problemlösung helft, habe ich zumindest noch nicht gesehen.



Machen genug andere da braucht es mich nicht auch noch. 



fipS09 schrieb:


> Was erwartest du wenn man so steile Thesen wie "Es gibt in Deutschland keinen Rassismus" aufstellt und dann auch noch Leute drauf beharren?
> Ist doch komplett unhaltbar, EIN einziges Beispiel für Rassismus reicht doch schon um den Mumpitz zu widerlegen.



Ich dachte eigentlich die These war das Rassismus als Gesellschaftssystem in Deutschland & USA nicht existiert.


----------



## DKK007 (12. Juni 2020)

Es ist aber durch Zeugenaussagen belegt, das es die Nazis waren, vor den die Leute weg gerannt sind. Und keine Sorge, dem Richter, der da urteilt steht natürlich das gesamte Videomaterial zur Verfügung. 



Whispercat schrieb:


> Machen genug andere da braucht es mich nicht auch noch.



Und was machst du dann hier im Forum außer hetzen?


----------



## Gabbyjay (12. Juni 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Welche Beleidigung?



Du beleidigst mich doch hier in einer Tour.
Beispiele:
Du bezeichnest mich als Rassisten ("Du heulst dich weiter aus, dass du deinen Rassismus nicht mehr ausleben kannst?"), behauptest ich würde die Videos nur sehen wollen, weil ich ein Perverser bin, der sehen will, wie andere zusammengeschlagen werden ("Dafür das du dich an dem Leid anderer aufgeilen willst"), unterstellst mir die Unfähigkeit zum Lesen ("Wenn du zu nicht lesen kannst") und stellst mich als Kriminellen dar ("in der Zeit kann er zumindest keine Ausländer verprügeln oder Flüchtlingsheime anzünden.").



> Ich bringe nur offensichtliche Tatsachen zu Sprache, die sich aus den hier geschriebenen Texten erschließen.



Nö, das tust Du nicht.
Du schwingst lediglich die Nazi-Keule und blamierst Dich damit.

Bleiben wir mal bei der Beleidigung mit dem Rassismus (der andere Mumpitz ist es mir nicht mal wert, weiter drauf einzugehen).
Ich habe hier geäußert, dass ich die Geschichte mit der Black-/Whitelist absurd finde und in dem Video keine Hetzjagd erkennen kann.
Und deshalb bin ich jetzt also Rassist.
Schon amüsant irgendwo.


----------



## DKK007 (12. Juni 2020)

Das war vorhin die  Frage, ob und wie du hier gemäßigt zum Thema zurückzukehren willst. Offensichtlich bist du dazu nicht in der Lage sondern versteifst dich auf irgendwelche Videos, die Jahre alt sind und keinen Bezug zum Thema haben. 
Dann kann man hier auch gleich dicht machen.

Du willst kein Rassist sein, dann zeige das doch mal konstruktiv, wie man weiter gegen Rassismus vorgehen kann.


----------



## Mahoy (12. Juni 2020)

Könnte man sich eventuell darauf einigen, dass sich euer beider Positionen ziemlich verhärtet haben und es daher besser wäre, an dieser Stelle abbrechen und sich auf die "Vorkriegspositionen" zurückzuziehen? Das führt doch so zu nichts. Jedenfalls zu nichts Gutem.


----------



## Gabbyjay (12. Juni 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Das war vorhin die  Frage, ob und wie du hier gemäßigt zum Thema zurückzukehren willst.



Du beleidigst in einer Tour und fragst dann mich, wie ICH gemäßigt zum Thema zurückkehren will? Ich hab Dich hier nicht beleidigt.



> Offensichtlich bist du dazu nicht in der Lage sondern versteifst dich auf irgendwelche Videos, die Jahre alt sind und keinen Bezug zum Thema haben.



Du hat es doch gepostet?


----------



## DKK007 (12. Juni 2020)

Gabbyjay schrieb:


> Du hat es doch gepostet?



Ja, weil ihr behauptet hab, es gäbe keine Hetzjagden. Mal schön bei den Tatsachen bleiben.


----------



## Gabbyjay (12. Juni 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Ja, weil ihr behauptet hab, es gäbe keine Hetzjagden. Mal schön bei den Tatsachen bleiben.



Nö, das hast Du gepostet im Zusammenhang mit der Sache um Maaßen. Damit ging das erst los.
Daraufhin haben wir gesagt, dass man im Video keine Hetzjagd sieht.
Mal schön bei den Tatsachen bleiben.


----------



## Whispercat (12. Juni 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Es ist aber durch Zeugenaussagen belegt, das es die Nazis waren, vor den die Leute weg gerannt sind. Und keine Sorge, dem Richter, der da urteilt steht natürlich das gesamte Videomaterial zur Verfügung.



In Deutschland ist man ab dem Moment "schuldig" in dem man rechtskräftig verurteilt wurde und vorher hast weder du noch sonst jemand das Recht aufgrund von zwei Videos deren Kontext nicht zur Gänze geklärt ist das Recht irgendjemanden Nazi oder Rassist zu nennen. Solltest du mit deinem Abi in Strafrecht eigentlich wissen. 



DKK007 schrieb:


> Und was machst du dann hier im Forum außer hetzen?



Auf jeden Fall nicht irgendwelche Leute aufgrund von zwei halbgaaren Videos vorverurteilen.


----------



## Oi!Olli (12. Juni 2020)

1. Sind wir keine Richter. 2 kennt man seine Pappenheimer. Aber ich weiß 3. Selbst ein tätowiertes Hakenkreuz wäre ja heutzutage kein Beweis sondern es wird immer bis zuletzt abgewiegelt.


----------



## Gabbyjay (12. Juni 2020)

Oi!Olli schrieb:


> 1. Sind wir keine Richter. 2 kennt man seine Pappenheimer. Aber ich weiß 3. Selbst ein tätowiertes Hakenkreuz wäre ja heutzutage kein Beweis sondern es wird immer bis zuletzt abgewiegelt.



Es wäre ja auch kein Beweis für Hetzjagden, sondern allenfalls für eine entsprechende Einstellung oder ehemalige Einstellung des Trägers.


----------



## Mahoy (12. Juni 2020)

Whispercat schrieb:


> In Deutschland ist man ab dem Moment "schuldig" in dem man rechtskräftig verurteilt wurde und vorher hast weder du noch sonst jemand das Recht aufgrund von zwei Videos deren Kontext nicht zur Gänze geklärt ist das Recht irgendjemanden Nazi oder Rassist zu nennen.



"Nazi" und "Rassist" sind keine Straftatsbestände. Es wird rechtlich niemand schuldig gesprochen, Nazi oder Rassist zu sein.
Daher braucht es auch keine rechtskräftige Verurteilung, um jemanden als Nazi und/oder Rassist (bzw. als Gutmensch, Linksgrünsversiffter etc.) zu titulieren, sofern man den Eindruck hat, der- oder diejenige gehöre zu besagter Gruppe. Man sollte allerdings mit dem persönlichen und ggf. juristischen Gegenfeuer klarkommen, wenn der/die solcherart Bezeichnete das grundsätzlich anders sieht.

Tendenziell dürften überzeugte Nazis kein Problem damit haben, als solche bezeichnet zu werden. Vehementer Widerspruch könnte also durchaus ein Zeichen dafür sein, dass es sich nicht um überzeugte Nazis handelt. Muss aber nicht, da es auch immer wieder Menschen gibt, die das mangels Kenntnis des Bedeutungsumfangs selbst gar nicht merken und denken, sie wären keine, nur weil sie nicht "***************************!" brüllen. Ebenso glauben viel Rassisten, sie wären keine, nur weil sie das N-Wort nicht in den Mund nehmen.

Und dann sollte man sich gelegentlich vergegenwärtigen, dass "Nazi" mittlerweile synonym für eine ganze Reihe ideologischer Felder verwendet wird, die dem Nationalsozialismus zwar nahe stehen bzw. Schnittmengen mit selbigem aufweisen, jedoch nicht mit diesem identisch sind. Beispielsweise wird häufig von "Nazis" gesprochen, wenn man eigentlich Faschisten oder auch einfach nur generische Vollpfosten meint. Und selbstverständlich werden solche Prädikate heutzutage auch sehr leichtfertig und daher nicht immer zutreffend bzw. angemessen vergeben.

Darüber, ob es mehr positive oder mehr negative Fehlerkennungen von Nazis oder Rassisten etc. gibt, möchte ich allerdings lieber nicht spekulieren, weil mir jeder mögliche Ausgang den Glauben an die Menschheit raubt.


----------



## Gabbyjay (12. Juni 2020)

Mahoy schrieb:


> "Nazi" und "Rassist" sind keine Straftatsbestände. Es wird rechtlich niemand schuldig gesprochen, Nazi oder Rassist zu sein.



Ging ja auch nicht um die Tatsache, dass sie "Nazis" waren, sondern um die angebliche Hetzjagd.



> Daher braucht es auch keine rechtskräftige Verurteilung, um jemanden als Nazi und/oder Rassist (bzw. als Gutmensch, Linksgrünsversiffter etc.) zu titulieren, sofern man den Eindruck hat, der- oder diejenige gehöre zu besagter Gruppe.



Ich bin kein Jurist, aber ich kann mir schon vorstellen, dass man jemanden wegen Beleidigung anzeigen kann, wenn er einen als Nazi oder Rassisten bezeichnet.



> Tendenziell dürften überzeugte Nazis kein Problem damit haben, als solche bezeichnet zu werden. Vehementer Widerspruch könnte also durchaus ein Zeichen dafür sein, dass es sich nicht um überzeugte Nazis handelt. Muss aber nicht, da es auch immer wieder Menschen gibt, die das mangels Kenntnis des Bedeutungsumfangs selbst gar nicht merken und denken, sie wären keine, nur weil sie nicht "***************************!" brüllen. Ebenso glauben viel Rassisten, sie wären keine, nur weil sie das N-Wort nicht in den Mund nehmen.



Und tendentiell glauben viele Leute hinter jeder Ecke einen bösen Nazi zu sehen, wenn er nicht gleich voller Begeisterung die eigene linksgerichtete Einstellung mitmacht.



> Und selbstverständlich werden solche Prädikate heutzutage auch sehr leichtfertig und daher nicht immer zutreffend bzw. angemessen vergeben.



Und schwächen damit die eigentliche Bedeutung des Begriffes massiv ab, entwerten die historischen Ereignisse und es ist auch ein Schlag ins Gesicht für die Opfer.


----------



## fipS09 (12. Juni 2020)

Gabbyjay schrieb:


> Und tendentiell glauben viele Leute hinter jeder Ecke einen bösen Nazi zu sehen, wenn er nicht gleich voller Begeisterung die eigene linksgerichtete Einstellung mitmacht.


Glauben ja auch viele Leute das jeder der die AfD für unwählbar hält gleich zum schwarzen Block gehört, oder "linksgrünversifft" ist.
Man wird immer Menschen finden die nicht gut differenzieren können.


----------



## DKK007 (12. Juni 2020)

Gabbyjay schrieb:


> Ich bin kein Jurist, aber ich kann mir schon vorstellen, dass man jemanden wegen Beleidigung anzeigen kann, wenn er einen als Nazi oder Rassisten bezeichnet.



Eher nicht, da das meistens einfach eine Tatsachenbeschreibung anhand der jeweiligen Verhaltensweise des Betroffenen ist ist. 
Anders wäre es, wenn diesen direkt anspricht und da noch abwertende Adjektive dazukommen.


----------



## Gabbyjay (12. Juni 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Eher nicht, da das meistens einfach eine Tatsachenbeschreibung anhand der jeweiligen Verhaltensweise des Betroffenen ist ist.



Also wenn diese "Tatsachenbeschreibung" dann sowas wie der Mumpitz ist, den Du hier in diesem Thread abgeliefert und auf dieser Basis mich dann einen Rassisten genannt hast, dann kann man ziemlich sicher gehen, dass es also den Tatbestand der Beleidigung erfüllt.


----------



## DKK007 (12. Juni 2020)

Wo habe ich dich direkt einen Rassisten genannt?
Ich habe jeweils von rassistischem Verhalten gesprochen, was eindeutig eine Verhaltensbeschreibung ist.


----------



## Gabbyjay (12. Juni 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Wo habe ich dich direkt einen Rassisten genannt?
> Ich habe jeweils von rassistischem Verhalten gesprochen, was eindeutig eine Verhaltensbeschreibung ist.



Ähm nö... das beschreibt eben NICHT mein Verhalten.
Für so eine Aussage hast Du nicht mal im ANSATZ (!) auch nur irgendeine Grundlage, und ich fasse das als Beleidigung auf.

Ob Du es nun einen Rassisten oder rassistisches Verhalten nennst, ändert daran ja nichts. Das ist nur Wortklauberei.


Eigentlich könnte ich Dir ganz genausogut "rassistisches Verhalten" vorwerfen.
Das hat dann ungefähr genauso viel Substanz.


----------



## fipS09 (12. Juni 2020)

Ich finde ihr solltet das einfach vor Gericht testen.


----------



## Tengri86 (12. Juni 2020)

Musste damals einige male wegen Alltagsrassismus etc Clans und Gilden Wechseln, 


2-3 Leuten fingen immer  an was über meine Abstammung her zuziehen, danach waren es auf einmal ein dutzend und ich könnte es nicht mehr und bin geleavt (gilden/clanleitung haben immer relativiert) 
und seit dem habe ich Teamspeak Mic Mute und erwähne gar nicht woher ich komme, aber die Leute labern trotzdem über Aktuelle Ereignisse oder über anderen, aber war schon seit meinem kindheit so, kennt man nicht anders 


Schlimm war eher das ich auf der Arbeit paar mal Bedroht und einmal körperlich angegriffen wurde.


----------



## Mahoy (12. Juni 2020)

Gabbyjay schrieb:


> Ging ja auch nicht um die Tatsache, dass sie "Nazis" waren, sondern um die angebliche Hetzjagd.



Man kann sich an dem Begriff hochziehen, so viel wie man will: Vor Gericht wurden nachweisliche Übergriffe verhandelt, nicht aber semantische Feinheiten.



> Ich bin kein Jurist, aber ich kann mir schon vorstellen, dass man jemanden wegen Beleidigung anzeigen kann, wenn er einen als Nazi oder Rassisten bezeichnet.



Man muss auch kein Jurist sein, um den entscheidenden Teil des Absatzes beim Zitat nicht abzuschneiden. Ich schrieb bereits: "Man sollte allerdings mit dem persönlichen *und ggf. juristischen Gegenfeuer* klarkommen, wenn der/die solcherart Bezeichnete das grundsätzlich anders sieht."



> Und tendentiell glauben viele Leute hinter jeder Ecke einen bösen Nazi zu sehen, wenn er nicht gleich voller Begeisterung die eigene linksgerichtete Einstellung mitmacht.



Während gleichzeitig viele andere Leute hinter jeder Ecke "linksgerichtete Einstellungen" vermuten, wo die eigenen Ansichten nicht geteilt werden. Aus verhärteter Position betrachtet ist automatisch alles Andere links bzw. rechts.


----------



## DeFi (12. Juni 2020)

Also tut mir Leid, die Welt hier kommt mir nur noch schweinedoof vor.... 

Friday for Future... Monday for Corona und jetzt noch Berlin und Rassismus... 80% gehen doch eh nur dahin zum Flaschenbier saufen oder damit sie en Grund ham die Schule zu schwänzen... 

Wie einige Seiten vorher schon erwähnt, Rassismus findet solange statt, solange man darüber redet. Ich bin absolut kein Freund dieser ganzen, teils illegalen Einwanderung die hier stattfindet. Einfach weil ich nicht einsehe, dass ich/wir jetzt die Nachwehen eines kleinen Österreichers hinnehmen müssen. Ein Flüchtling ist mich dem Flüchten fertig, sobald er die Landesgrenze überschritten hat. 

Schwarz und weiß war schon immer etwas getrenntes. Gut und böse. Das hatte nix mit der Hautfarbe zu tun. Kinderbücher werden umgeschrieben. Das "kleine Negerlein" war für mich als Kind normal. Es war für mich anders, aber natürlich auch ein Mensch der akzeptiert wurde. Aber ob schwarz oder weiß, er wurde neutral behandelt und entweder konnte ich mit ihm oder nicht. Einfaches Beispiel: Das Temperament eines Italieners oder Spaniers ist in meinem Job als Serviceleiter in nem Autohaus nicht einfach. Hab einem mit dem es immer knallt, aber wir gehen immer gut auseinander. 

Fangen wir mal bei der Knalltüte aus Schweden an: Uns wird hier eingeredet, dass wir die Welt zerstören. Meiner Meinung nach nur ne totale Idiotie ihrer Mutter. Aber wenn man das Kind vorschickt, was alles von Mamis Zettel vorliest kommts natürlich besser an. Wir haben seit Millionen Jahren Hitze und Kälteperioden die über Jahrhunderte andauern können. Wir haben angeblich auch mehr Tornados in Deutschland&#8230; Nein ich glaube nicht. Aber vor 60 Jahren hatte noch keine Sau en Handy. Wenn man da sowas gesehen hat, ist man in den Keller gegangen und war froh, wenn diese Naturgewalt vorbeigezogen ist. Heute &#8211; Sieht der 15jährige en Tornado, zückt sein Handy und filmt. Ohne darüber nachzudenken, dass diese Energie ihn gleich durch die geschlossene Scheibe ziehen könnte. 

Next one &#8211; Corona: Nein ich bin kein Freund von Verschwörungstheorien. Aber die ganze ******* ist doch total bescheuert. Erst mach ich vier Wochen die Hütte zu, dann darf ich wieder aufmachen aber nur mit Maske die ich vorher nicht gebraucht habe? Lufthansa bekommt ein Hilfspaket angeboten, damit der Staat Einblick in ihre Zahlen hat. Tolles Paket&#8230; Wir machen wegen dem Mist en riesen Auswand wo die Grippe deutlich mehr Todesopfer fordert. Und woher kommts? Und warum? Die sind leider mit der Hygiene einfach stehen geblieben. Mischen allen rohen Scheiß mit den Händen durcheinander und kacken in Löcher. Sry wenn ich da falsch liege aber meiner Meinung läuft da definitiv was falsch. Jetzt ham se sogar schon wieder Fälle von der Pest&#8230; DIE PEST &#8211; Eine Krankheit die schon vor hunderten von Jahren ausgestorben ist fasst da jetzt wieder Fuß 

Rassismus &#8211; Was da gerade in Amerika passiert ist, nicht schön. Er hat irgendwas kriminelles gemacht aber das ist kein Grund so auf ihn zu gehen. Er hätte mit anderen Mitteln am Leben bleiben können. Sehe ich definitiv auch so. 

ABER: Da rennt einer mit nem LKW über´n Weihnachtsmarkt. Der andere schubst en Kind vor en einlaufenden Zug und dann wird da drei Tage drüber berichtet und das wars? Sry das kann nicht sein, dann bekommste gesagt &#8222;Das ist da normal, er hats nicht anders gelernt&#8220;&#8230;. Da passt dem die Nase vom dem einen nicht und dann mach ich den einfach kaputt. Dann kömma auch grad wieder in den Wald zu den Affen gehen. Da läuft das nämlich nicht anders. 

Ich kauf mir jetzt ne Hütte auf nem See in Kanada, Zaun drumrum und spiel den Selbstversorger. Aber was hier aktuell läuft ist mir echt zu blöd 

Oder was ich schön find ist die Sig aus dem Forum hier, weiß nicht mehr von wem &#8222;Wir tolerieren auch fähige Leute&#8220; 

Würde mich freuen wenn ich jetzt nicht den Nazistempel bekomme


----------



## Gabbyjay (12. Juni 2020)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Man kann sich an dem Begriff hochziehen, so viel wie man will: Vor Gericht wurden nachweisliche Übergriffe verhandelt, nicht aber semantische Feinheiten.



Es geht hier eben GENAU um diese Unterscheidung.
Übergriffe sind das seine, aber wenn von Hetzjagden gesprochen wird, dann ist das ein ganz anderes Bild, das dann herüberkommt.
Insbesondere, wenn über dem dann der die vorausgegangen Tötung eines Menschen, was den deutlich drastischeren Tatbestand darstellt, total in den Hintergrund gedrängt wird. Genau dies hatte auch Maaßen beanstandet.



> Während gleichzeitig viele andere Leute hinter jeder Ecke "linksgerichtete Einstellungen" vermuten, wo die eigenen Ansichten nicht geteilt werden. Aus verhärteter Position betrachtet ist automatisch alles Andere links bzw. rechts.



Ist in meinem Fall nur nicht geschehen. Ich habe hier überhaupt niemanden als linksgerichteten oder gar linksextremen bezeichnet.
Ich werde nur wiederholt beleidigt oder als Rassist bezeichnet.


----------



## EndangeredSpecies (12. Juni 2020)

Tengri86 schrieb:


> Musste damals einige male wegen Alltagsrassismus etc Clans und Gilden Wechseln,
> 
> 
> 2-3 Leuten fingen immer  an was über meine Abstammung her zuziehen, danach waren es auf einmal ein dutzend und ich könnte es nicht mehr und bin geleavt (gilden/clanleitung haben immer relativiert)
> ...



Was für eine Megasch$%&§!! Ich wünsche Dir/hoffe, dass Du heute ein angenehmes Arbeitsumfeld hast!

Das andere liest sich auch nicht wesentlich besser. Die Clanleitung soll sich schämen! Mich macht es wütend, zu lesen, dass Du wegen solchen Rassist*innen samt Kompliz*innen nicht offen Dein Ding machen kannst. Aber ja, leider ist dies in Deutschland nicht ungewöhnlich - so würde auch ich meinen. Sieht mensch ja auch hier. Mir machen dann Eindrücke von Parks/Straßen/Restaurants etc., in denen Menschen unterschiedlicher Hautfarbe sichtbar zusammen Spaß haben, Mut und Hoffnung, ebenso wie die letzte Demonstrationen anlässlich der Ermordung von George Floyd.

Vielleicht sollten einige Kommentator*innen, die in diesem Thread schrieben, mal mehr vorher nachdenken, bevor sie womöglich Gedankenmüll ins Forum kippen.


----------



## Tengri86 (12. Juni 2020)

EndangeredSpecies schrieb:


> Was für eine Megasch$%&§!! Ich wünsche Dir/hoffe, dass Du heute ein angenehmes Arbeitsumfeld hast!
> 
> Das andere hört sich auch nicht toll an. Die Clanleitung soll sich schämen! Mich macht es wütend, zu lesen, dass Du wegen solchen Rassist*innen samt Kompliz*innen nicht offen Dein Ding machen kannst. Aber ja, leider ist dies in Deutschland nicht ungewöhnlich - so würde auch ich meinen. Sieht mensch ja auch hier. Mir machen dann Eindrücke von Parks/Straßen/Restaurants etc., in denen Menschen unterschiedlicher Hautfarbe sichtbar zusammen Spaß haben, Mut und Hoffnung, ebenso wie die letzte Demonstrationen anlässlich der Ermordung von George Floyd.



Schau mal PM


----------



## Gabbyjay (12. Juni 2020)

EndangeredSpecies schrieb:


> Vielleicht sollten einige Kommentator*innen, die in diesem Thread schrieben, mal mehr vorher nachdenken, bevor sie womöglich Gedankenmüll ins Forum kippen.



Vielleicht wirst Du etwas konkreter:
Wer ist gemeint, und welcher Gedankenmüll?


----------



## DKK007 (13. Juni 2020)

Gabbyjay schrieb:


> Ich werde nur wiederholt beleidigt oder als Rassist bezeichnet.



Was du bisher immer noch nicht mit einem expliziten Zitat belegen konntest. Ich habe jetzt mal meine eigenen Beiträge nach obigem Begriff durchsucht und da nichts gefunden, was sich auf dich bezieht.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (13. Juni 2020)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Ach schwarze Schafe und weiße Schafe lösen bei Kindern also tief verwurzelten Rassismus aus?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


richtig mäuschen, schwarze schafe ist genauso rassistisch konotiert.

und schön, dass zumindest du die bewusst rassistische bemerkung erkannt hast. zwerg ist auch immer abwertend gemeint. auch das kann weg, da sind wir uns einig


----------



## Gabbyjay (13. Juni 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Was du bisher immer noch nicht mit einem expliziten Zitat belegen konntest. Ich habe jetzt mal meine eigenen Beiträge nach obigem Begriff durchsucht und da nichts gefunden, was sich auf dich bezieht.



Doch, habe ich, sogar vier wortwörtliche Zitate. Steht alles in Beitrag Nr. #231 !
Und komm mir nicht wieder mit der lahmen Ausrede "ich habe Dich ja nicht Rassist genannt, sondern gesagt dass Du Dich rassistisch verhältst!" (und halt auf Ausländer einprügelst und Flüchtlingsheime anzündest)...


----------



## Gabbyjay (13. Juni 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> richtig mäuschen, schwarze schafe ist genauso rassistisch konotiert.



Das schwarze Schaf steht doch gerade NICHT für Rassismus - sondern ganz im Gegenteil: Den Ausdruck "schwarzes Schaf" benutzt man ja nicht dann, wenn man jemanden als solches bezeichnen will, um ihn zu diffamieren, sondern weil man für den Außenseiter, der zu Unrecht zum Sündenbock gemacht wird, Partei ergreifen möchte.
Die schwarze Fellfarbe ist dabei auch kein Anspielung auf schwarze Hautfarbe, sondern lediglich den Umstand geschuldet, dass Schafherden üblicherweise weiß sind und das schwarze Schaf damit der Außenseiter. Es könnte genausogut rosa sein.


----------



## DKK007 (13. Juni 2020)

Gabbyjay schrieb:


> Doch, habe ich, sogar vier wortwörtliche Zitate. Steht alles in Beitrag Nr. #231 !
> Und komm mir nicht wieder mit der lahmen Ausrede "ich habe Dich ja nicht Rassist genannt, sondern gesagt dass Du Dich rassistisch verhältst!"



Was ein großer Unterschied ist.
Kannst du gerne Prof. Schertz dazu befragen.
SCHERTZ BERGMANN Rechtsanwälte - Prof. Dr. Christian Schertz


----------



## Gabbyjay (13. Juni 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Was ein großer Unterschied ist.
> Kannst du gerne Prof. Schertz dazu befragen.
> SCHERTZ BERGMANN Rechtsanwälte - Prof. Dr. Christian Schertz



Ja das ist äußerst schön. Warst nicht Du der Jurastudent? Also gehts Dir hier drum, das mal raushängen zu lassen? Ich finde es immer amüsant, wenn diese Selbstdarstellung die Leute so sehr überkommt, dass sie ihre Zurückhaltung vergessen. Sie KÖNNEN dann gar nicht anders, als mit ihrer Sache rumzuprahlen, ob relevant oder nicht. : D
Nur interessiert mich diese Wortklauberi nicht die Bohne. Du impliziert hier, ich wäre Rassist, nicht mehr und nicht weniger.
Ich frage Dich also nochmal:
Auf welcher Basis tätigst Du diese Anschuldigungen? Ganz egal ob Du es jetzt "Du bist ein Rassist" oder "Du verhältst Dich rassistisch" nennst, es kommt ja aufs gleiche raus (spätestens wenn Du erwähnst, ich würde auf Ausländer einprügeln oder Flüchtlingsheime anzünden!) , also steh wenigstens dazu.
Da hast Du noch nicht EINEN Satz dazu sagen können bislang, wie Du überhaupt dazu kommst, mich so anzureden.
Ich bin sehr gespannt!


----------



## DKK007 (13. Juni 2020)

Wie wäre es mit deiner Rassismus relativierenden / negierenden Argumentation in #134 und #258?

Ansonsten sind da noch eine ganze Menge Beiträge aus der rechten Ecke, wo dein Name drunter steht. 

Und ein Like an der falschen Stelle kann einem schon mal den Türkei-Urlaub vermiesen. Deutsche sitzt in Tuerkei fest: Festgehalten - nur fuer einen Like? | tagesschau.de


Und auch die Juristen machen sich um das Thema Sprache und Toleranz durchaus Gedanken.
Begriff "Rasse" raus aus Artikel 3 Grundgesetz? | LTO.de


----------



## keinnick (13. Juni 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> richtig mäuschen, schwarze schafe ist genauso rassistisch konotiert.


Erklär mal bitte warum oder hast Du Dir das gerade ausgedacht? 

Schwarze Schafe (die echten) waren und sind in der Wollproduktion wenig beliebt. Einfach weil sich schwarze Wolle schlecht färben lässt. Ist das jetzt Rassismus gegen Schafe? Btw: Männliche Küken werden geschreddert, weil sie keine Eier legen. Ist das dann Rassismus gegen Hühner? Vielleicht kannst Du Dir auch daraus was zurechtkonstruieren. Hauptsache man kann in jede simple Phrase irgendwie seine politische Meinung reinpressen.


----------



## Mahoy (13. Juni 2020)

DeFi schrieb:


> Würde mich freuen wenn ich jetzt nicht den Nazistempel bekomme



Ich für meinen Teil habe angesichts einiger deiner Äußerungen ein anderes Prädikat im Sinn. Dessen Erwähnung dürfte allerdings als Verstoß gegen Absatz 4.2 der Forenregeln ausgelegt werden.  

Ansonsten: Was Rassismus ist, ist eindeutig definiert. Welche Ansichten oder Äußerungen jedoch im Einzelfall rassistisch sind, wäre zu prüfen, da dies von der Konstellation abhängig ist. Und das wiederum nehmen manche Menschen zu locker, während andere mit überbordendem Eifer dabei sind.


----------



## Nightslaver (13. Juni 2020)

Was ich mich gerade "frage"... 
Dürfen wir künftig dann auch nicht mehr von den "schwarzen Listen" der Diktatoren reden und den "Schwarzen Konten" der CDU und diskriminiert es, bzw. assoziert es, amerikanische Ureinwohner schon als Nichtskönner / Lernunfähige, wenn ich in einem Videospiel wie World of Tanks die Begrifflichkeit der "Roten Tomaten" verwende, obwohl die Herkunft des Wortes ja gar nichts, wie auch die black & white list mit farbigen und weißen Menschen, mit amerikanischen Ureinwohnern zu tun hat?

Fragen über Fragen für die selbsternannte sprachliche Antidiskriminierungsinquisition, aber in jeden Fall überall, wie im europäischen Mittelalter, Hexen / Wortkonstrukte die verbrannt / verboten gehören.
Also bitte Hexen, *ähm*, vermeindlich böse Wortkonstrukte, oder solche Nachbarn, *ähm*, Wortkonstrukte die man einfach nicht mag, fleißig an den örtlichen Dorf-/Stadtvogt denunzieren, *ähm*, melden.


----------



## DeFi (13. Juni 2020)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Ich für meinen Teil habe angesichts einiger deiner Äußerungen ein anderes Prädikat im Sinn. Dessen Erwähnung dürfte allerdings als Verstoß gegen Absatz 4.2 der Forenregeln ausgelegt werden.



Ich hab meine Meinung. Eck ich auch hier und da mal mit an, aber ich akzeptiere auch die Meinung von anderen von daher erwarte ich das auch


----------



## Poulton (13. Juni 2020)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> wenn ich in einem Videospiel wie World of Tanks die Begrifflichkeit der "Roten Tomaten" verwende,



Darf man fragen was es mit diesen "roten Tomaten" in Zusammenhang mit WoT und allgemein auf sich hat? Tomato-Boards sind mir als ein Begriff (auch wenn die nichts mit WoT zu tun haben).



PS: Früher hat man mal vom Bannhammer oder kickban gesprochen und nicht so käsige Wörter wie Blacklist.


----------



## Nightslaver (13. Juni 2020)

Poulton schrieb:


> Darf man fragen was es mit diesen "roten Tomaten" in Zusammenhang mit WoT und allgemein auf sich hat? Tomato-Boards sind mir als ein Begriff (auch wenn die nichts mit WoT zu tun haben).



Das hängt mit dem WN8 Score zusammen:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hhrldTd-q9E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



 In diesen werden richtig Grütze schlechte Spieler mit viele Gefechten Rot dargestellt und lange gereifte Tomaten sind halt rot, daraus hat sich dann rausgebildet das man in WoT, aber inzwischen auch in anderen Spielen, richtig schlechte Spieler mit vielen Gefechten als rote Tomaten bezeichnet.


----------



## Gabbyjay (13. Juni 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Wie wäre es mit deiner Rassismus relativierenden / negierenden Argumentation in #134 und #258?



Ach, Du meinst die beide Beiträge, wo ich die Sinnhaftigkeit der Verteufelung der Begriffe "Black-Whitelist" und "schwarzes Schaf" in Zweifel ziehe?
Deshalb bin ich also ein Rassist, der Flüchtlingsheime anzündet und Ausländer verprügelt?
Ganz große Kino!
Merkst Du nicht, wie lächerlich das ist?
Du hast keine Ahnung, was ein Rassist ist! Nicht mal im geringsten!
Du stellst alles auf eine Stufe und jeder, der nicht Deine radikalen Ansichten teilt, der bekommt die Nazi-Keule.

Und jetzt pass auf:
Mich persönlich tangiert das nicht mal im geringsten. Es ist mir völlig egal, ob Du mich permanent beleidigst, mich als Rassisten mundtot machen willst (schaffst Du eh nicht), mir weiß Gott was anhängst.
Das kannst Du gerne weiterhin machen, das gibt mir nur Steilvorlagen, Dich hier weiter vorzuführen.
Aber was ich dabei äußert interessant finde, ist, dass Du der Argumentation, der Du eigentlich entgegen treten wolltest, geradezu in die Karten spielst.

Nicht nur, dass Du den oft getroffenen Vorwurf, dass jegliche Kritik in solchen Fällen oft genug direkt mit der Nazi-Keule totgeprügelt werden soll, aufs eindrucksvollste bestätigst.
Sondern Du demonstrierst hier auch haargenau im Kleinen, was im Großen z. B. bei Maaßen passiert ist.


----------



## Tengri86 (13. Juni 2020)

Der Maaßen  

Der konnte mit beide Augen sehen waa


----------



## Oi!Olli (13. Juni 2020)

DeFi schrieb:


> Also tut mir Leid, die Welt hier kommt mir nur noch schweinedoof vor....
> 
> Friday for Future... Monday for Corona und jetzt noch Berlin und Rassismus... 80% gehen doch eh nur dahin zum Flaschenbier saufen oder damit sie en Grund ham die Schule zu schwänzen...
> 
> ...


Kleiner Tipp. W2nn du es doch nicht so meinst, bestätigte es doch nicht indemndu mit einem aber alles vorher gesagte relativierst.


----------



## Mahoy (13. Juni 2020)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Was ich mich gerade "frage"...
> Dürfen wir künftig dann auch nicht mehr von den "schwarzen Listen" der Diktatoren reden und den "Schwarzen Konten" der CDU ...



Wir dürfen das alles auch weiterhin. Und Google darf es für sich gerne anders handhaben.

Alle sind glücklich.


----------



## Gabbyjay (13. Juni 2020)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Wir dürfen das alles auch weiterhin.



Nope.
Man wird hier schon, wie dieser Thread beweist, als Rassist bezeichnet, wenn man die Wörter Black-/Whitelist oder den Begriff "schwarzes Schaf" verwendet bzw. das Konstrukt, es hätte was mit Rassenhass zu tun, bescheuert findet.


----------



## Mahoy (13. Juni 2020)

Gabbyjay schrieb:


> Man wird hier schon, wie dieser Thread beweist, als Rassist bezeichnet, wenn man die Wörter Black-/Whitelist oder den Begriff "schwarzes Schaf" verwendet bzw. das Konstrukt, es hätte was mit Rassenhass zu tun, bescheuert findet.



Und mit der Meinung von bzw. der Bezeichnung durch einzelne Personen geht ein Verbot für dich einher? Meine Güte, du lässt dir aber leicht etwas verbieten.

Warte mal, ich will das mal eben testen und bezeichne dich hiermit als Nichtschwimmer. - Fühlst du bereits das Badeverbot?


----------



## Gabbyjay (13. Juni 2020)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Und mit der Meinung von bzw. der Bezeichnung durch einzelne Personen geht ein Verbot für dich einher? Meine Güte, du lässt dir aber leicht etwas verbieten.



Dann braucht man sich aber nicht wundern, wenn immer mehr Leute sich in der Möglichkeit, ihre Meinung öffentlich zu äußern, eingeschränkt fühlen. Das ist doch genau das, was häufig angeprangert wird - und das zu Recht!
Sowas kann z. B. im Berufsleben riesige Probleme machen. Wie ich bereits ausgeführt habe, in dem Rahmen hier im Forum tangiert es mich persönlich wenig. Ich finds eher amüsant und es macht mir irgendwo auch Spaß, wenn sich Leute mit ihren eigenen Beiträgen Stück für Stück selbst auseinander nehmen.
Wenn allerdings politische Köpfe wegen sowas rollen, dann find ich das nicht mehr so lustig. Dann beeinflusst es nämlich eine ganze Menge.
Und: Es wurden schon Bücher umgeschrieben... da ist es nicht ganz abwegig, dass sich das auch mal in Filmen fortsetzt, wo dann zugunsten von demonstrativ zum Selbstzweck zur Schau gestellter politischer Korrektheit der dunkle, schwarze Magier kein solcher mehr sein kann. Vielleicht ist er dann auch rosa. Das ist ja in Sachen "Gender-Neutralität" bereits passiert, wo man in Filmen mit historischen Settings, die einen gewissen Anspruch an korrekte Darstellung der Ereignisse haben, dann Frauen in Situationen findet, wo sie halt schlicht und einfach zum damaligen Zeitpunkt nicht waren. Da kann man auch sagen: "Stört doch keinen! Wer sich daran stört, ist ein Frauenhasser!" Ähnliche Parolen gibts dann direkt zu hören. Aber es gibt halt einfach nicht die Zustände wieder, wenn man die Tatsachen so verdreht, sondern es wird zugunsten eines Einknickens einer übereifrigen politischen Strömung alles um- und eingefärbt und man versucht sich gegen jegliche Kritik daran mit der Intoleranz-Keule zu immunisieren.


----------



## Kelemvor (13. Juni 2020)

Es wurden auch mal Bücher verbrannt, schon vergessen? Eine firma hat für sich entschieden 2 Wortlaute umzubenennen, ist ihr gutes Recht. 
Und was geht hier ab? Merkt ihr eigentlich noch warum ihr euch ereifert?


----------



## Gabbyjay (13. Juni 2020)

Kelemvor schrieb:


> Es wurden auch mal Bücher verbrannt, schon vergessen? Eine firma hat für sich entschieden 2 Wortlaute umzubenennen, ist ihr gutes Recht.



Und mein gutes Recht ist es, meine Meinung dazu zu äußern, ohne als Rassisten bezeichnet zu werden, der Asylantenheime anzündet!


----------



## Kelemvor (13. Juni 2020)

Oh, daran geilst du dich jetzt seit wievielen Seiten auf? Lächerlich. 28 Seiten Links/Rechts Geschwafel ohne Sinn und Verstand wegen ...*siehe Topic* werdet erwachsen.


----------



## Mahoy (13. Juni 2020)

Gabbyjay schrieb:


> Dann braucht man sich aber nicht wundern, wenn immer mehr Leute sich in der Möglichkeit, ihre Meinung öffentlich zu äußern, eingeschränkt fühlen. Das ist doch genau das, was häufig angeprangert wird - und das zu Recht!



Müsstest du dann nicht eigentlich vollstes Verständnis dafür haben, dass andere Menschen ihre Rechte ebenso von Dingen eingeschränkt sehen, die du als nichtig empfindest?


----------



## Gabbyjay (13. Juni 2020)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Müsstest du dann nicht eigentlich vollstes Verständnis dafür haben, dass andere Menschen ihre Rechte ebenso von Dingen eingeschränkt sehen, die du als nichtig empfindest?



Wie kommst Du darauf, dass ich da kein Verständnis dafür habe?


----------



## Gabbyjay (13. Juni 2020)

Kelemvor schrieb:


> Oh, daran geilst du dich jetzt seit wievielen Seiten auf? Lächerlich. 28 Seiten Links/Rechts Geschwafel ohne Sinn und Verstand wegen ...*siehe Topic* werdet erwachsen.



Und Deine Aussage hier war nochmal... ?


----------



## Kelemvor (13. Juni 2020)

Wenn jemand nicht als rechter Stimmungsmacher auffallen will, muss er ein bisschen vorsichtiger sein solche Threads zu kapern, ziemlich offensichtlich was ihr hier veranstaltet.

Was kommt dennn  nun nach eurer Phase2 : In die Opferecke stellen?

Edit: schon kapiert, beißen in alle Richtungen und jeden Versuch der Deeskalation ersticken. *gäääähn*


----------



## Gabbyjay (13. Juni 2020)

Kelemvor schrieb:


> Wenn jemand nicht als rechter Stimmungsmacher auffallen will, muss er ein bisschen vorsichtiger sein solche Threads zu kapern, ziemlich offensichtlich was ihr hier veranstaltet.



Ach so, es ist also völlig unmöglich die Vorgehensweise von Google hier bescheuert zu finden, ohne ein "rechter Stimmungsmacher" zu sein?
Genau davon rede ich. Es ist nicht möglich, ich in irgendeiner Weise kritisch zu solchen Vorgängen zu äußern, ohne dass man hier in so eine Ecke gestellt wird.


----------



## Kelemvor (13. Juni 2020)

Is nunmall das übliche Vorgehen rechter Stimmungsmacher, der Aufriss würde aufgrund der relativen Unbedeutung des Topics sonst keinen Sinn machen. 
Noch dazu kamen im Verlauf des Topics ganz schnell Relativierungen was Verfollgunng von Minderheiten in Deutschland angeht. Voila: erwischt und Tschüss.


----------



## Gabbyjay (13. Juni 2020)

Kelemvor schrieb:


> Is nunmall das übliche Vorgehen rechter Stimmungsmacher



"Rechte Stimmungsmache" ist also ein Synonym für alle abweichenden Meinungen, die Dir nicht in den Kram passen?



> Noch dazu kamen im Verlauf des Topics ganz schnell Relativierungen was Verfollgunng von Minderheiten in Deutschland angeht.



Ich nehme mal an, Du spielst auf die Sache mit den "Hetzjagden" an?
Aufbauschen ist also erlaubt, Kritik daran dagegen gleich rechte Stimmungsmache? Oder sollen wir es gleich Blasphemie nennen?


----------



## Kelemvor (13. Juni 2020)

Langsam wirst du wirklich witzig, da stellen sich einige meiner Rechts angehauchten Arbeitskollegen ein bisschen intellligenter an. 
Vor allem merken sie irgendwann wo bei mir Schluss mit lustig ist und  verstärken ihre Bemühungen bei leichter zu manipulierenden Leuten.

Leichte Kritik an Googles Listen Politik, okeee muss nicht sein aber ok. Im Anschluß dann die Htzjagd Story mit dem hier geschrieben Verlauf in den anderen Posts, 
lässt nicht mehr viel Spielraum dich einzuordnen


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (13. Juni 2020)

Kelemvor schrieb:


> Leichte Kritik an Googles Listen Politik, okeee muss nicht sein aber ok. Im Anschluß dann die Htzjagd Story mit dem hier geschrieben Verlauf in den anderen Posts,
> lässt nicht mehr viel Spielraum dich einzuordnen


Du hast noch vergessen den Hinweis auf "Meinungsfreiheit" zu interpretieren. Genau diese Aussage kommt exakt aus einer politischen Ecke, nämlich jener, die wieder nach Lust und Laune leugnen will, was passierte. Wie Merkel schon trocken zu AfD Spaltern sagte: _"Sie können hier sagen was sie wollen"_, zum Glück muss trotz aller Meinungsfreiheit niemand im Land den Stuß der rechtsextremen Feinde unseres Grundgesetzes folgen oder gar ernst nehmen. Und es ist unsere Meinungsfreiheit, einen Nazi als das zu bezeichnen was er ist: Ein Nazi

Das ist keine Straftat oder ein Vergehen. Jeder darf Nazi sein und deren Stuß verbreiten. Wir dulden sogar eine ganze Partei aus Rechtsextremen in Bundestag. Aber wehe, man nutzt die Meinungsfreiheit für eine neutrale Bewertung von Naziaussagen. Dann muss am besten sofort zensiert werden. So sind sie, unsere Nazis.


----------



## Gabbyjay (13. Juni 2020)

Kelemvor schrieb:


> Leichte Kritik an Googles Listen Politik, okeee muss nicht sein aber ok. Im Anschluß dann die Htzjagd Story mit dem hier geschrieben Verlauf in den anderen Posts,
> lässt nicht mehr viel Spielraum dich einzuordnen



Wie einfach und schwarz-weiß die Welt doch ist.

Und dann wundert man sich noch, wieso so viele Leute behaupten, dass die öffentliche Meinungsäußerung in Deutschland seit einiger Zeit einen Dämpfer erhalten hat.
Nur wer sofort direkt seine Zustimmung zu dem, was einige Leute für "politisch Korrekt", andere dagegen für Unsinn halten, ist gut.
Alle anderen sind böse.


----------



## Gabbyjay (13. Juni 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Und es ist unsere Meinungsfreiheit, einen Nazi als das zu bezeichnen was er ist: Ein Nazi



Wenn so manches Opfer der Nazis mal gewusst hätte, dass letztere eines Tages mal für nicht schlimmer gehaten werden als Leut, die die Verteufelung des Begriffes "Black-/Whitelist" für unsinnig halten... was die wohl gedacht hätten?

Und ich will jetzt mal EINE Aussage hier von mir im Thread genannt sehn, die mich zum "Nazi" macht.
Ich bin nach wie vor gespannt!

Da könnte ich Dich ganz genausogut als "Nazi" bezeichnen.


----------



## Oi!Olli (13. Juni 2020)

Kelemvor schrieb:


> Wenn jemand nicht als rechter Stimmungsmacher auffallen will, muss er ein bisschen vorsichtiger sein solche Threads zu kapern, ziemlich offensichtlich was ihr hier veranstaltet.
> 
> Was kommt dennn  nun nach eurer Phase2 : In die Opferecke stellen?
> 
> Edit: schon kapiert, beißen in alle Richtungen und jeden Versuch der Deeskalation ersticken. *gäääähn*


Ist schon passiert. Stichwort Nazikeule


----------



## DKK007 (13. Juni 2020)

Meinungsfreiheit ist die Freiheit deine Meinung zu sagen. 
Es besteht jedoch keine Freiheit, das diese nicht kritisiert wird. 
Man kann seine Meinung frei äußern, muss aber auch in der Lage sein Gegenmeinungen auszuhalten.


----------



## Gabbyjay (13. Juni 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Meinungsfreiheit ist die Freiheit deine Meinung zu sagen.
> Es besteht jedoch keine Freiheit, das diese nicht kritisiert wird.
> Man kann seine Meinung frei äußern, muss aber auch in der Lage sein Gegenmeinungen auszuhalten.



Ja, Meinung äußern ist eins.
Grundlos beleidigen ist das andere.

Ich warte immer noch auf eine Begründung für den Rassismus-Vorwurf!


----------



## DIY-Junkie (13. Juni 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Meinungsfreiheit ist die Freiheit deine Meinung zu sagen.
> Es besteht jedoch keine Freiheit, das diese nicht kritisiert wird.
> Man kann seine Meinung frei äußern, muss aber auch in der Lage sein Gegenmeinungen auszuhalten.



Was du hier teilweise schreibst, geht weit über Kritik hinaus.
Es wirkt wie der Versuch, durch Unterstellungen und persönliche Angriffe eine emotionale und unbeholfene Antwort beim Gegenüber zu provozieren um ihn/sie dann an den Pranger stellen zu können.
Das ist eine ganz miese Art und bringt niemanden auch nur einen Deut voran.


----------



## Mahoy (13. Juni 2020)

Gabbyjay schrieb:


> Wie kommst Du darauf, dass ich da kein Verständnis dafür habe?



Nun, dein Einstieg in dieses Thema bestand darin, Beiträge mit einem "Gefällt mir" zu versehen, in denen folgende Aussagen getätigt wurden:

"Nach dem Tod eines maximalpigmentierte Kriminellen wurden in den USA bei Demonstrationen und Plünderungen schon dutzende maximalpigmentierte Menschen getötet."
"Wir sind nicht mehr an unserem Fortschritt interessiert, sondern mehr mit Vergangenheit und befindlichkeiten unserer Minoritäten."
"Wenn Rassismus ein angebliches Gesellschaftsystem ist - wo werden denn schwarze oder auch andere Minoritäten in der EU oder auch in den USA deprivilegiert?"
"Das ist so typisches Grün*innen und Linksjugend*innen Gewäsch, das man sich nicht wundern sollte, wenn einen nur Leute in der eigenen Filterblase überhaupt noch ernst nehmen können und einen alle anderen, noch halbwegs normalen, für etwas ...'minderbemittelt' halten, aber hey, dafür gendert man ja jetzt auch Tier*innen, so geht Anti-Animalismus."
"Finde es total bescheuert was inzwischen abgeht. Drittes Geschlecht, Genderwahn, übertriebene political correctness"

Und in deinem ersten Beitrag lässt du dich - zwar ethymologisch und kulturhistorisch durchaus korrekt - über die Herkunft der Hell-/Dunkel-Dichotomie aus, ignorierst allerdings komplett, dass Bedeutungsentwicklung nicht einfach irgendwann aufhört. Auch "N3ger" hat seine Herkunft im spanischen "Negro", was nichts anderes als "Schwarzer" bedeutet. Allerdings ist es durchaus nachvollziehbar, dass man als Betroffener nicht unbedingt mit einem Begriff bezeichnet werden möchte, den eifrige Sklavenhänder und -halter gefunden haben ... Egal wie unverfänglich er an sich auch gewesen sein mag.

Und ein paar Beiträge später - Verzeihung, anders kann man's nicht sagen - heulst du rum, das jemand dich als Rassisten bezeichnet. Sprich, du magst es auch nicht, wenn Andere mit Begrifflichkeiten um sich werfen, in denen du dich nicht wiederfindest. Und du forderst für dich jene political correctness ein, die du weiter oben noch abgelehnt hast. Da kann man als aufmerksamer Leser schon ein wenig ins Rätseln kommen, was dich so an- und umtreibt, findest du nicht auch?

Dazu sei gesagt: ich teile die Einschätzung deiner Person durch DKK007 nicht. Ich halte dich weder für einen Nazi, noch für einen regelrechten Rassisten - aber du zeigst eine auffällige Mischung aus gebremster Empathie gegenüber Fremdbefindlichkeiten und gesteigerter Sensibilität gegenüber eigenen Befindlichkeiten, die man als opportunistisch bezeichnen muss. Und das wiederum ist bemerkenswert, weil du Google Opportunismus vorwirfst - möglicherweise sogar zu Recht, aber du bist (bzw. präsentierst dich hier) einfach nicht in der Position, jemanden deswegen kritisieren zu können, ohne dass es scheinheilig wirkt.

Wohlgemerkt, dass ist nur mein ganz persönlicher Eindruck, nicht generalisierbar und mit keinerlei Verpflichtung für dich verbunden, irgend etwas in irgend einer Form tun oder unterlassen zu müssen. Es heißt noch nicht einmal, dass ich dich für einen schlechten Menschen halte - ganz im Gegenteil, bei der Recherche deiner Beteiligung an diesem Thread habe ich logischerweise auch überflogen, wie und für was du dich sonst noch positionierst und habe den Eindruck, dass wir bei 'nem Bierchen bei ziemlich vielen Themen ziemlich gleicher Ansicht sein dürften.
Aber wenn das Gespräch auf Rassenkonflikte käme, würden unsere Ansichten kollidieren, obwohl ich bei diesem Thema noch nicht einmal die gefestigte Position einnehme wie beispielsweise DKK007 oder unser liebes Rotkaeppchen. Die Diskrepanz wäre nicht so heftig, aber sie wäre da.

Und ich kann DIY-Junkie nur beipflichten, wenn er meint, dass sich hier etliche Gesprächsteilnehmer in der einen oder anderen Art mächtig verrannt haben und würde daher gerne den Vorschlag wiederholen, der schon vor zehn Seiten oder im allgemeinen Schlagabtausch unterging: Lasst es gut sein.
Eure Ansichten sind unvereinbar, ihr werdet euch auf diese Weise weder irgendwie aufeinander zu bewegen, noch zu neuen Erkenntnissen kommen. Es wird hier einfach nur so weit eskalieren, bis der Schlagabtausch ohnehin gelöscht oder das Thema dicht gemacht wird.


----------



## Gabbyjay (13. Juni 2020)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Nun, dein Einstieg in dieses Thema bestand darin, Beiträge mit einem "Gefällt mir" zu versehen, in denen folgende Aussagen getätigt wurden



Also man wird jetzt schon dafür verfolgt, welche Beiträge man liket?  : D
Also das hab ich so auch noch nicht erlebt.
Sorry... aber warum und aus welchem Grund ich irgendwelche Beiträge like, das kannst Du doch überhaupt gar nicht wissen.
Langsam wird es wirklich albern.



> Und in deinem ersten Beitrag lässt du dich - zwar ethymologisch und kulturhistorisch durchaus korrekt - über die Herkunft der Hell-/Dunkel-Dichotomie aus, ignorierst allerdings komplett, dass Bedeutungsentwicklung nicht einfach irgendwann aufhört. Auch "N3ger" hat seine Herkunft im spanischen "Negro", was nichts anderes als "Schwarzer" bedeutet.
> Allerdings ist es durchaus nachvollziehbar, dass man als Betroffener nicht unbedingt mit einem Begriff bezeichnet werden möchte, den eifrige Sklavenhänder und -halter gefunden haben ... Egal wie unverfänglich er an sich auch gewesen sein mag.



Die Begriffe Black- oder Whitelist haben weder eine solche Bedeutungsverschiebung erfahren, noch eine negative Konnotation, noch liegt ein rassistischer Hintergrund vor. Google will sich hier nur als politisch ganz besonders korrekt darstellen und die Gunst der Stunde fürs eigene Image nutzen.
Wenn ich ein Rollenspiel entwickel, dann will ich meine Elemente Feuer, Wasser, Licht und Schatten in den Farben Rot, Blau, Weiß und Schwarz haben, ganz einfach weil es passt, es innovativ ist, es logisch Sinn ergibt. Und mir nicht deshalb Rassismus vorwerfen lassen.
Ist das wirklich so schwer zu verstehn?



> Und ein paar Beiträge später - Verzeihung, anders kann man's nicht sagen - heulst du rum, das jemand dich als Rassisten bezeichnet. Sprich, du magst es auch nicht, wenn Andere mit Begrifflichkeiten um sich werfen, in denen du dich nicht wiederfindest.Und du forderst für dich jene political correctness ein, die du weiter oben noch abgelehnt hast. Da kann man als aufmerksamer Leser schon ein wenig ins Rätseln kommen, was dich so an- und umtreibt, findest du nicht auch?



Die Bezeichnung "Rassist" unterstellt hier ja auch eine fremdenfeindliche Einstellung und trifft damit eine eindeutig negative Aussage über den angesprochenen. Die Begriffe Black- oder Whitelist dagegen hatten und haben nie einen solchen Hintergrund. Warum, das habe ich bereits erläutert.
Man kann, wenn man unbedingt so möchte, auch in JEDEN Begriff irgendeine angeblich vorhanden Diskriminierung reininterpretieren. Wenn Du also so argumentierst und solche Alltagsbegriffe mit einem eindeutig abwertenden Begriff auf eine Stufe stellst, dann könnte man mi dieser Argumentation dann wirklich ALLE Begriffe, die irgendwen aus welchen Gründen auch immer an irgendwas erinnern, aus der Welt verbannen.
Aber so funktioniert es nicht.



> Ich halte dich weder für einen Nazi, noch für einen regelrechten Rassisten - aber du zeigst eine auffällige Mischung aus gebremster Empathie gegenüber Fremdbefindlichkeiten und gesteigerter Sensibilität gegenüber eigenen Befindlichkeiten, die man als opportunistisch bezeichnen muss. Und das wiederum ist bemerkenswert, weil du Google Opportunismus vorwirfst - möglicherweise sogar zu Recht, aber du bist (bzw. präsentierst dich hier) einfach nicht in der Position, jemanden deswegen kritisieren zu können, ohne dass es scheinheilig wirkt.



Also nochmal zum Mitschreiben:
Wer sich also daran stört, dass ein Begriff wie das "schwarze Schaf" - der im allgemeinen Sprachgebrauch überhaupt gar keine rassistische Konnotation hat, sondern als Begriff für einen Außenseiter, für den man Partei ergreift, verwendet wird - in einem Anflug von überbordender Überkorrektheit verbannt werden soll - der muss sich also als Rassist bezeichnen lassen?
Nö sorry. Das seh ich anders!
Oder kann ich Dich dann auch als Nazi oder Rassist bezeichnen, einfach mit der Begründung, dass Du Dich halt nicht so anstellen und nicht so sensibel sein sollst?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (13. Juni 2020)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Nun, dein Einstieg in dieses Thema bestand darin, Beiträge mit einem "Gefällt mir" zu versehen, in denen folgende Aussagen getätigt wurden:


Fall doch auf diese Finten der Rechten bitte nicht herein. Er  oder sie will doch nur, dass Du den Schund zitierts und dann wird, das garantiere ich Dir, irgendwas mit Blockwartmentalität kommen, weil Du ihn zitierst.

Bei bestimmten Gruppen hilft nur, und ich wiederhole mich, ignorieren und keinesfalls reagieren. Es ist Zeitverschwendung. Die Meinungsfreiheit erlaubt es jedem, jeden noch so behämmerten Schund von sich zu geben.  Aber niemand muss sich diesen Schund anhören oder darauf reagieren. Das wirksamste Mittel einer Gesellschaft gegen störendes Verhalten ist das Ignorieren. Früher verbrannte man die Menschen, da sind wir heute weiter. Die Menschenrechte gelten auch für die, die sie ablehnen, dann ist aber auch Schluss. Mehr Platz muss man ihnen nicht einräumen.


----------



## Gabbyjay (13. Juni 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Fall doch auf diese Finten der Rechten bitte nicht herein.



Wieso schreibst Du statt "die Rechten" eigentlich nicht gleich "die Bösen" ?
Denn genau so scheint Dein Weltbild ja aufgebaut zu sein.
Und es scheint Dich ja mächtig zu stören, dass ich da nicht nachgebe und mich hier in irgendeine politische Ecke stellen lasse.


----------



## Whispercat (13. Juni 2020)

DIY-Junkie schrieb:


> Was du hier teilweise schreibst, geht weit über Kritik hinaus.
> Es wirkt wie der Versuch, durch Unterstellungen und persönliche Angriffe eine emotionale und unbeholfene Antwort beim Gegenüber zu provozieren um ihn/sie dann an den Pranger stellen zu können.
> Das ist eine ganz miese Art und bringt niemanden auch nur einen Deut voran.



Da dieser Fred nun doch schon ein bisschen länger geworden ist und es sicher Leute gibt die nicht alles lesen werden an dieser Stelle mal ein kleines Best Of für die Nachwelt auch damit er sich nacher nicht rausreden kann : 



DKK007 schrieb:


> Mit Typen wir dir zu diskutieren mach aber auch nicht viel sinn.
> Und mit denen, die ihr Like drunter setzen, hat man alle Rechten des Forums zusammen.
> 
> Die nutzen so ein Thema natürlich mal wieder um sich wieder aufzugeilen dabei so richtig Stimmung zu machen.





DKK007 schrieb:


> Dann könnten sie ihren Rassismus aber nicht mehr so leicht vor der Gesellschaft rechtfertigen mit "sagen doch alle so".





DKK007 schrieb:


> Im Zusammenhang mit der AfD ist das doch eindeutig. Die AfD ist eine rechtsextreme Partei und wird vom Verfassungsschutz beobachtet.





DKK007 schrieb:


> Aber das diskutieren mit Nazis hatte noch nie Sinn.





DKK007 schrieb:


> Irgendwie müssen sie ja versuchen ihre Straftaten zu relativieren.





DKK007 schrieb:


> Wie soll das aussehen? Du heulst dich weiter aus, dass du deinen Rassismus nicht mehr ausleben kannst?





DKK007 schrieb:


> Die Videos kannst du doch selbst im Netz suchen, wenn es dir Spaß macht Nazis bei der Arbeit zu sehen.





DKK007 schrieb:


> Du glaubst doch eh nur was in deine Filterblase passt und weigerst dich eine Hetzjagd erkennen.





DKK007 schrieb:


> Dafür das du dich an dem Leid anderer aufgeilen willst, kann ich nun wirklich nichts. Zumal auch das Freuen über eine Straftat eine Straftat nach §140 StGB ist.





DKK007 schrieb:


> In der Zeit kann er zumindest keine Ausländer verprügeln oder Flüchtlingsheime anzünden.





DKK007 schrieb:


> Welche Beleidigung? Ich bringe nur offensichtliche Tatsachen zu Sprache, die sich aus den hier geschriebenen Texten erschließen.





DKK007 schrieb:


> Und was machst du dann hier im Forum außer hetzen?





DKK007 schrieb:


> Du willst kein Rassist sein, dann zeige das doch mal konstruktiv, wie man weiter gegen Rassismus vorgehen kann.





DKK007 schrieb:


> Ja, weil ihr behauptet hab, es gäbe keine Hetzjagden. Mal schön bei den Tatsachen bleiben.





DKK007 schrieb:


> Wo habe ich dich direkt einen Rassisten genannt?
> Ich habe jeweils von rassistischem Verhalten gesprochen, was eindeutig eine Verhaltensbeschreibung ist.





DKK007 schrieb:


> Was du bisher immer noch nicht mit einem expliziten Zitat belegen konntest. Ich habe jetzt mal meine eigenen Beiträge nach obigem Begriff durchsucht und da nichts gefunden, was sich auf dich bezieht.



Gern geschehen  

Oh und weil Rotkaeppchen es ebenfalls nicht lassen kann Agent Provocateur zu spielen hier gleich noch ein Best Of : 



Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Die Anfänge, die wir gerade erleben sind jene, die eine Erinnerungswende um 180° wollen. Das sind die, gegen die sich Deine Aggression wenden sollte. Nicht gegen jene, die sich für Gleichstellung der Menschen einsetzen. Da Du in Sprache und Inhalt aber einer bestimmten Partei und ihren Volksverrätern hinterher läufst, ist klar, wie man Dich einzustufen hat.
> 
> Übrigens, so ganz allgemein: Niemand braucht in diesem Land mit seiner Vergangenheit Nazis, Niemand braucht die und niemand will sie. Lass diesen Satz einfach mal auf Dich wirken.





Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Nicht aufregen, der typische Rassist mag es nicht, wenn er auf Basis seiner Aussagen erkannt wurde.





Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Die AfD ist heute nur noch eine NPD mit etwas besserem Marketing.





Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Aber wehe, man nutzt die Meinungsfreiheit für eine neutrale Bewertung von Naziaussagen. Dann muss am besten sofort zensiert werden. So sind sie, unsere Nazis.





Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Fall doch auf diese Finten der Rechten bitte nicht herein. Er  oder sie will doch nur, dass Du den Schund zitierts und dann wird, das garantiere ich Dir, irgendwas mit Blockwartmentalität kommen, weil Du ihn zitierst.
> 
> Bei bestimmten Gruppen hilft nur, und ich wiederhole mich, ignorieren und keinesfalls reagieren. Es ist Zeitverschwendung. Die Meinungsfreiheit erlaubt es jedem, jeden noch so behämmerten Schund von sich zu geben.  Aber niemand muss sich diesen Schund anhören oder darauf reagieren. Das wirksamste Mittel einer Gesellschaft gegen störendes Verhalten ist das Ignorieren. Früher verbrannte man die Menschen, da sind wir heute weiter. Die Menschenrechte gelten auch für die, die sie ablehnen, dann ist aber auch Schluss. Mehr Platz muss man ihnen nicht einräumen.


----------



## Kelemvor (13. Juni 2020)

Ich dachte du  hältst dich nicht für rechts? Na was denn nun? 

@RK, meine Zeit mich mit solcherart Leuten auseinanderzusetzen ist sehr begrenzt. Heute ist wirklich eine Ausnahme. 
Natürlich ist mir klar das es brotlos ist. Hätte ja sein können das die Filterblase platzt.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (13. Juni 2020)

Kelemvor schrieb:


> @RK, meine Zeit mich mit solcherart Leuten auseinanderzusetzen ist sehr begrenzt. Heute ist wirklich eine Ausnahme.


Ich mache das seit vierzig Jahren. Ich hab dann irgendwann resigniert die Diskussionen eingestellt. Verlorene Seelen sind verlorene Seelen. Da hilft keine Aufklärung, da hilft kein Besuch in Lagern der Nazis, da hilft kein Gespräch, wohin Rassismus führt, warum Kooperation und Völkerverständigung wichtiger als Nationalismus und Krieg sind. Hast Du in den Nachrichten gesehen, wie sich heute Deutsche und Polen um den Hals gefallen sind? Einfach nur schön.

Es sind, schaue ich auf vierzig Jahre Diskussion zurück, und die Menschen betrachte, die ich real kennengelernt habe,  in der Regel "erbärmliche Versager", die ihre Überheblichkeit aus Rassismus und ähnlichem ziehen. Menschen, die sportlich, wissenschaftlich, wirtschaftlich oder gesellschaftlich  etwas erreicht haben, sind nur in Ausnahmefällen in dieser Gruppe zu finden. Ausnahmen sind dann oft unterdrückte Minderheiten wie z.B. in Südtirol, wenn ich an Gespräche mit Parlamentsabgeordneten zurückdenke. Nach unseren Maßstäben auch stramm Rechts, aber aus der Unterdrückung heraus ist das etwas anders zu bewerten, weil es eine Reaktion und keine Aktion ist.

Egal, hoffen wir, dass aus dem aktuellen zarten Kultursturm mit niedergerissenen Denkmälern etwas Positives wird und die Menschenheit ein Stück zusammenrücken. "Blacklist" ist da nur ein unbedeutendes Randscharmützel, aber Du siehst an den Reaktionen, wie tief Rassismus verwurzelt ist.


----------



## Gabbyjay (13. Juni 2020)

Kelemvor schrieb:


> meine Zeit mich mit solcherart Leuten auseinanderzusetzen ist sehr begrenzt



Solcherart?
Mit den bösen, oder? Oder wie sagt man heute nochmal dazu, Nazi?


----------



## Gabbyjay (13. Juni 2020)

Es ist schon wirklich peinlich, wenn man einfach keine Argumente mehr findet, sondern Leute einfach durch den "Nazi"-Totschläger-Vorwurf mundtot machen möchte.
Das wird niemals funktionieren.


----------



## DKK007 (13. Juni 2020)

@Whispercat 
Und was sollen die völlig aus dem Zusammenhang gezogenen Zitate? 

Zumal du da noch nicht mal dich kritisch damit auseinander setzt. 

Und was hat die AfD als rechtsextreme Partei mit der persönlichen Einschätzung von Gabbyjay  zutun?

Wenn du willst kann ich aus deinen 70 Beiträgen natürlich gerne ein BestOf der Volksverhetzung zusammen tragen.


----------



## Mahoy (13. Juni 2020)

Gabbyjay schrieb:


> Also man wird jetzt schon dafür verfolgt, welche Beiträge man liket?  : D
> Also das hab ich so auch noch nicht erlebt.
> Sorry... aber warum und aus welchem Grund ich irgendwelche Beiträge like, das kannst Du doch überhaupt gar nicht wissen.
> Langsam wird es wirklich albern.



Allerdings wird es albern, und zwar aus den folgenden Gründen:

1.) Du wirst nicht "verfolgt". Du hast eine Frage direkt an mich gerichtet und ich habe sie dir detailliert, mit Belegen und ausgesprochen freundlich beantwortet. Wenn du dich lieber in einem Umfeld vager Andeutungen bewegst, steht dir das frei; ich halte mich allerdings gerne an nachvollziehbare Äußerungen und Bekundungen.

2.) Deine Likes sind öffentlich und stehen unter jedem Beitrag. Jeder kann sie sehen und jeder, dessen Aufmerksamkeitsspanne und Gedächtnisleistung die einer Stubenfliege übersteigt, wird sie wahrnehmen und dich folglich mit dem Beitrag in zustimmende Verbindung bringen.
Was ich drüber hinaus getan habe ist zu prüfen, ob meine Erinnerung den Tatsachen entspricht und ich dir nicht etwa fälschlich etwas unterstelle.

3.) Man darf mit erheblicher Berechtigung davon ausgehen, dass Likes eine Zustimmung zum Inhalt des betreffenden Beitrags darstellen. Zwar muss man keiner konkreten Aussage im Beitrag zustimmen, allerdings würden Aussagen, die man ablehnt, wohl eher verhindern, dass man einen Beitrag liked, nicht wahr?



> Die Begriffe Black- oder Whitelist haben weder eine solche Bedeutungsverschiebung erfahren, noch eine negative Konnotation, noch liegt ein rassistischer Hintergrund vor. Google will sich hier nur als politisch ganz besonders korrekt darstellen und die Gunst der Stunde fürs eigene Image nutzen.



Ich meine mich zu erinnern, das schon einmal gefragt zu haben, aber ... Was stört's dich? Du kannst weiterhin von Whitelist und Blacklist reden, egal wie Google das handhabt und egal, wer dich deshalb für was auch immer hält.



> Also nochmal zum Mitschreiben:
> Wer sich also daran stört, dass ein Begriff wie das "schwarze Schaf" - der im allgemeinen Sprachgebrauch überhaupt gar keine rassistische Konnotation hat, sondern als Begriff für einen Außenseiter, für den man Partei ergreift, verwendet wird - in einem Anflug von überbordender Überkorrektheit verbannt werden soll - der muss sich also als Rassist bezeichnen lassen?



Noch einmal zum Mitschreiben: Du musst gar nichts außer Atmen, Schlafen, Essen, Scheißen und irgendwann sterben.
Du *musst* es demzufolge auch nicht dulden, als Rassist bezeichnet zu werden und *kannst* alle verbalen, emotionalen sowie zivil- und strafrechtlichen Mittel  ausschöpfen, um dem zu begegnen.
Es *muss* aber auch niemand darauf verzichten, dich als Rassisten zu bezeichnen, wenn es abseits der diskutablen Begriffsverwendung noch Begleitumstände gibt, die bei *Manchen* den Eindruck erwecken könnten, es läge eine entsprechende Gesinnung vor.

Du machst es den Leuten allerdings auch leicht, siehe deine pikierte Reaktion darauf, auf deine Likes und Kommentare angesprochen zu werden, ohne gleichzeitig inhaltlich darauf einzugehen und evtl. ein Wort drüber zu verlieren, was denn nun deine Intention dabei war, wenn nicht die offensichtliche.


----------



## Nightslaver (13. Juni 2020)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Ich meine mich zu erinnern, das schon einmal gefragt zu haben, aber ... Was stört's dich? Du kannst weiterhin von Whitelist und Blacklist reden, egal wie Google das handhabt und egal, wer dich deshalb für was auch immer hält.



Nun scheinbar nicht ganz, Youtube hat heute scheinbar 2x meinen folgenden Kommentar unter dem neusten Video von Marin Sonneborn gelöscht, scheinbar weil "black and white list" darin vorkam, andere Gründe kann ich mir wirklich nicht vorstellen, weil es da nun wirklich nichts anstößiges im Post gibt, was ein löschen rechtfertigen würde... 



> Nightslaver vor 12 Stunden
> Ach Herr Sonneborn, die Welt hat deutlich dringendere Probleme! *zwinkersmilie* Zum Beispiel das Google bei Chrome jetzt aus reinem Aktionismus meint das die farbliche Einordnung der Bezeichnung „black & white list“ die Hautfarbe von Menschen in gute und böse kodieren würde. Was "black sheeps" and" white sheeps", ja der Gedanke hinter der Bezeichnung kommt eigentlich von schwarzen und weißen Schafen, welche wohl jeder auch selbst in der eigenen Familie hält *zwinkersmilie*, allerdings mit der Hautfarbe von Menschen zu tun haben soll konnte, oder wollte mir niemand bei Google beantworten. *ugly*



Nachdem ich es dann noch ein drittes mal auf Deutsch, statt in Englisch, und leicht umgeschrieben gepostet habe fiel es scheinbar aus dem Löschalgoritmus:



> Nightslaver vor 11 Stunden (bearbeitet)
> Sehr interessant, youtube mag es neuerdings wie der Browser eines gewissen Suchmaschinenanbieters scheinbar nicht mehr wenn man in Kommentaren die englische Begrifflichkeit von "weißen und schwarze Listen" aus der IT gebraucht, anders kann man das schnelle zweimalige verschwinden meines Kommentars hier eigentlich nicht erklären. Dürfen wir dann künftig auf Youtube eigentlich auch nichts mehr über schwarze Listen und Kohls schwarze Konten schreiben, evt. ja auch diskirminierend besetzt, weil es schwarz angeblich als  eine "böse" Hautfarbe kodiert. ugly Also Herr Sonneborn, sie merken sicher, die Welt hat eindeutig dringendere Probleme als reale Polizeigewalt, z.B. das selbsternannte Sprachinquisitoren überall meinen noch so konstruierte sprachliche Zusammenhänge gefunden zu haben, wo die Hautfarbe eines Menschen in gut und böse eingeteilt wird. Also Vorsicht wenn sie künftig von "roten" Tomaten, oder der "gelben"  Gierschlünden (wenn es mal wieder um neoliberale wie die FDP geht) reden, sie könnten damit amerikanische Ureinwohner und Asiaten diskriminieren. zwinker



Könnte man sagen, gut halt der gleiche Konzern, aber scheinbar möchte der Konzern auch nicht das andere wie sie selbst von "black and white lists" sprechen und da wird es bei so einer Marktmacht dann schon langsam kritisch, wenn solche Player anfangen vorschreiben zu wollen was noch von Nutzern geschrieben werden kann, gerade wenn es um satirische Statements wie dem obrigen unter einem Video von Sonneborn geht.


----------



## Mahoy (13. Juni 2020)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Könnte man sagen, gut halt der gleiche Konzern, aber scheinbar möchte der Konzern auch nicht das andere wie sie selbst von "black and white lists" sprechen und da wird es bei so einer Marktmacht dann schon langsam kritisch, wenn solche Player anfangen vorschreiben zu wollen was noch von Nutzern geschrieben werden kann, gerade wenn es um satirische Statements wie dem obrigen unter einem Video von Sonneborn geht.



Hm, ich teste das mal, indem ich zu diversen Videos Kommentare schreibe und dabei "black(list) & white(list)" in unterschiedlichem Kontext einbaue. Rückmeldung erfolgt morgen.


----------



## Siriuz (13. Juni 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Ich mache das seit vierzig Jahren. Ich hab dann irgendwann resigniert die Diskussionen eingestellt. Verlorene Seelen sind verlorene Seelen. Da hilft keine Aufklärung, da hilft kein Besuch in Lagern der Nazis, da hilft kein Gespräch, wohin Rassismus führt, warum Kooperation und Völkerverständigung wichtiger als Nationalismus und Krieg sind. Hast Du in den Nachrichten gesehen, wie sich heute Deutsche und Polen um den Hals gefallen sind? Einfach nur schön.
> 
> Es sind, schaue ich auf vierzig Jahre Diskussion zurück, und die Menschen betrachte, die ich real kennengelernt habe,  in der Regel "erbärmliche Versager", die ihre Überheblichkeit aus Rassismus und ähnlichem ziehen. Menschen, die sportlich, wissenschaftlich, wirtschaftlich oder gesellschaftlich  etwas erreicht haben, sind nur in Ausnahmefällen in dieser Gruppe zu finden. Ausnahmen sind dann oft unterdrückte Minderheiten wie z.B. in Südtirol, wenn ich an Gespräche mit Parlamentsabgeordneten zurückdenke. Nach unseren Maßstäben auch stramm Rechts, aber aus der Unterdrückung heraus ist das etwas anders zu bewerten, weil es eine Reaktion und keine Aktion ist.
> 
> Egal, hoffen wir, dass aus dem aktuellen zarten Kultursturm mit niedergerissenen Denkmälern etwas Positives wird und die Menschenheit ein Stück zusammenrücken. "Blacklist" ist da nur ein unbedeutendes Randscharmützel, aber Du siehst an den Reaktionen, wie tief Rassismus verwurzelt ist.



Wer keine Vergangenheit hat, wird auch keine Zukunft haben. 

---> Aus niedergerissenen Denkmälern rückt man zusammen? Das spaltet die Gesellschaft weiter. Auch du bewegst dich nur in deiner Filterblase. Es gibt genügend Menschen die es vermessen finden, wenn ein Bismarck Denkmal niedergerissen wird. So einfach ist das.

Aber ich erwarte von deiner Generation auch nichts anderes.  Ihr habt diesen Staat erst dahin gebracht, wo er ist. Obs gut gemeint war oder nicht. Für mich geht jeder Mord, jede Körperverletzung und jede Vergewaltigung auf eure Kappe. Und ich hoffe, irgendwann wird jemand juristisch dafür belangt.

Ich gehe auch nicht davon aus, dass ihr erfolgreich sein werdet. Die Zeit wird euch einholen. Wenn die Städte noch mehr verohen, die Parallelgesellschaften und noch mehr No-Go Areas aus den Boden spriesen wird auch irgendwann der letzte Michel aufwachen. Hat hier immer länger gedauert. Ihr habt nichts verstanden. Überhaupt nichts. Es geht nicht um "Blacklist und Whitelist". Das ist ja nur der Anfang. Man möchte Geschichte, Kultur und auch Sprache gleichwaschen. Früher sagte man zu so Menschen Kulturmarxisten. Heute sind es "Linke". Nicht die Rechten, sondern die Zeit ist euer Gegner. Wirst du irgendwann kapieren, vielleicht in 10 oder auch erst in 30 Jahren. Bis dahin wünsche ich dir ein schönes Leben.


----------



## DIY-Junkie (13. Juni 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Ich mache das seit vierzig Jahren. Ich hab dann irgendwann resigniert die Diskussionen eingestellt. Verlorene Seelen sind verlorene Seelen. Da hilft keine Aufklärung, da hilft kein Besuch in Lagern der Nazis, da hilft kein Gespräch, wohin Rassismus führt, warum Kooperation und Völkerverständigung wichtiger als Nationalismus und Krieg sind. Hast Du in den Nachrichten gesehen, wie sich heute Deutsche und Polen um den Hals gefallen sind? Einfach nur schön.


100 % Zustimmung. Man sollte auch meinen, dass der Mensch als intelligente Lebensform das nach den Jahrtausenden des Konfliktes mal realisieren würde.


Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Es sind, schaue ich auf vierzig Jahre Diskussion zurück, und die Menschen betrachte, die ich real kennengelernt habe,  in der Regel "erbärmliche Versager", die ihre Überheblichkeit aus Rassismus und ähnlichem ziehen. Menschen, die sportlich, wissenschaftlich, wirtschaftlich oder gesellschaftlich  etwas erreicht haben, sind nur in Ausnahmefällen in dieser Gruppe zu finden. Ausnahmen sind dann oft unterdrückte Minderheiten wie z.B. in Südtirol, wenn ich an Gespräche mit Parlamentsabgeordneten zurückdenke. Nach unseren Maßstäben auch stramm Rechts, aber aus der Unterdrückung heraus ist das etwas anders zu bewerten, weil es eine Reaktion und keine Aktion ist.
> 
> Egal, hoffen wir, dass aus dem aktuellen zarten Kultursturm mit niedergerissenen Denkmälern etwas Positives wird und die Menschenheit ein Stück zusammenrücken. "Blacklist" ist da nur ein unbedeutendes Randscharmützel, aber Du siehst an den Reaktionen, wie tief Rassismus verwurzelt ist.


Meinst du? Ich weiß nicht, ob immer gleich alles rechts und Nazi ist. Viele Menschen sind einfach konservativ und wollen z.B. nicht - um mal auf das Thema zu sprechen zu kommen - dass die Sprache geändert wird.
Da kann man jetzt Verständnis haben oder auch nicht (mir ists bspw. egal). "Rechts" war mal etwas völlig normales, heute wird da immer weniger differenziert. Ich denke nicht, dass es so viele Rassisten im Land gibt. Vor allem nicht in dem Sinne, den manche da hineininterpretieren: nämlich dass gewisse Menschen irgendwie weniger wert wären. Wer tatsächlich so denkt ist für mich keine intelligente Lebensform.


----------



## Siriuz (13. Juni 2020)

DIY-Junkie schrieb:


> 100 % Zustimmung. Man sollte auch meinen, dass der Mensch als intelligente Lebensform das nach den Jahrtausenden des Konfliktes mal realisieren würde.
> 
> Meinst du? Ich weiß nicht, ob immer gleich alles rechts und Nazi ist. Viele Menschen sind einfach konservativ und wollen z.B. nicht - um mal auf das Thema zu sprechen zu kommen - dass die Sprache geändert wird.
> Da kann man jetzt Verständnis haben oder auch nicht (mir ists bspw. egal). "Rechts" war mal etwas völlig normales, heute wird da immer weniger differenziert. Ich denke nicht, dass es so viele Rassisten im Land gibt. Vor allem nicht in dem Sinne, den manche da hineininterpretieren: nämlich dass gewisse Menschen irgendwie weniger wert wären. Wer tatsächlich so denkt ist für mich keine intelligente Lebensform.



Vorsicht. Die Dame meint mit Nazis schon Leute, die ihr Land lieben, Konservativ oder Freiheitlich sind. Nazi (Nationalsozialist) ist ja seit Jahren ein Dehnbarer Begriff.


----------



## DIY-Junkie (13. Juni 2020)

Siriuz schrieb:


> Vorsicht. Die Dame meint mit Nazis schon Leute, die ihr Land lieben...


Da muss man eben auch differenzieren und erklären, was man damit meint.
Ich mag z.B. die Natur hier, ich mag es, mich frei bewegen zu dürfen. Ich muss keine Angst haben, wenn ich auf die Straße gehe. Das sind Dinge, die ich an Deutschland mag.
Es gibt natürlich auch viele Dinge, die mich stören. 
Aber ich beanspruche dieses Land nicht für mich. Ich hatte das Glück, in diese Verhältnisse hineingeboren zu werden. Andere hatten das nicht. Und ich hab auch in Geschichte etwas aufgepasst und weiß daher, woher unser Wohlstand kommt...


----------



## Whispercat (13. Juni 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Und was sollen die völlig aus dem Zusammenhang gezogenen Zitate?
> 
> Zumal du da noch nicht mal dich kritisch damit auseinander setzt.



Ich bin mir nicht sicher ob du wie DIY-Junkie schon sagte ein Provokateur bist und darauf spekulierst das Leute emotional/beleidigend werden so das das man sie im günstigen Fall per Bann aus der Diskussion bekommt, oder ob manche Leute in diesem Fred wirklich glauben das Virtue Signalling ihnen die unangefochtende Moralhoheit über ein Thema gibt. Aber egal was von beidem nun zutrifft unterm Strich geht es einfach darum das man auch diskutieren kann bzw. einer Meinung ablehnend gegenüberstehen kann ohne ständig Rassismus/Nadsi Suggestionen in den Raum zu stellen. 



DKK007 schrieb:


> Und was hat die AfD als rechtsextreme Partei mit der persönlichen Einschätzung von Gabbyjay  zutun?



Vielleicht das die AfD nicht per se rechtsextrem sondern das deine persönliche Meinung ist. Btw > Bundesbehoerden duerfen die AfD nicht mehr rechtsextrem nennen | Politik



DKK007 schrieb:


> Wenn du willst kann ich aus deinen 70 Beiträgen natürlich gerne ein BestOf der Volksverhetzung zusammen tragen.



Mach das doch einfach, bin mal gespannt ob du dabei mehr findest ausser bissige Kommentare gegenüber Epic und meiner Sicht über Chemnitz. Und nur damit das klar ist, ich sage nicht ich weiss das es keine Hetzjagden gab sondern das ich es mir bestimmt nicht rausnehme auf Basis von zwei halbgaaren Videos auf denen man meiner Meinung nach nichts eindeutiges erkennt anfange Leute zu verurteilen.  



Siriuz schrieb:


> Für mich geht jeder Mord, jede Körperverletzung und jede Vergewaltigung auf eure Kappe. Und ich hoffe, irgendwann wird jemand juristisch dafür belangt.



Ich glaube zwar zu wissen was du mit "jeder" meinst aber weil es trotzdem zu Allgemein klingt muss ich an dieser Stelle trotzdem widersprechen. Mit dem Rest gehe ich allerdings mehr oder weniger konform. Irgendwie ist halt schon tragikomisch das man die Frage überhaupt stellen muss was man den glaubt wo die jetzige Entwicklung hinführt. Denn wie gut die Utopie und die Gemeinschaft der Linken funktioniert sieht man grade aktuell an der autonomen Zone in Seattle.


----------



## Gabbyjay (13. Juni 2020)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Du hast eine Frage direkt an mich gerichtet und ich habe sie dir detailliert, mit Belegen und ausgesprochen freundlich beantwortet.



Nein, das hast Du eben nicht. Zur Erinnerung: Die Frage war, wie Du darauf kommst, dass ich kein Verständnis dafür hätte, wenn die Rechte anderer eingeschränkt werden. Und statt irgendwelche Belege in Form von Aussagen meinerseits zu bringen, bringst Du Zitate, die a) überhaupt nicht belegen, dass ich anderen ihre Rechte nicht zugestehen würde, b) nicht mal einen Bezug dazu haben und c) von anderen (!) Leuten stammen.
Du weisst ja noch nicht mal, woher der Grund für den Like stammt. Finde ich nur bestimmte Textteile gut, oder den Beitrag als gesamtes? Ich kann der generellen Aussage eines Beitrags auch zustimmen, ohne ein bestimmtes Detail zutreffend zu finden.
Und wenn ich mit Dir hier wirklich über die Aussagen anderer Leute diskutieren soll, dann gib mir mal eine Begründung für ein gewisses Zitat, das hier angeblich anderen Leute ihre genannten Rechte abspricht, da können wir ja gerne im einzelnen drüber reden, ob das nun zutrifft oder nicht.
Alles in allem also keine Grundlage für die aufgestellte Behauptung.



> Ich meine mich zu erinnern, das schon einmal gefragt zu haben, aber ... Was stört's dich? Du kannst weiterhin von Whitelist und Blacklist reden, egal wie Google das handhabt und egal, wer dich deshalb für was auch immer hält.



Damit wären wir bei der eigentlichen Kernfrage. Und das ist alles? Aufgrund der Tatsache, dass ich diese Selbstdarstellung Googles und diese zur Schau gestellte Political Überkorrektness bescheuert finde, habe ich also kein Verständnis dafür, dass andere ihre Rechte eingeschränkt sehen?
Nur zur Klarstellung: Ich habe VOLLSTES Verständnis dafür, wenn irgendjemand abwertend bezeichnet wird, beleidigt wird, ausgegrenzt wird, angegangen wird, dass er sich dagegen wehrt und würde mich selbst jederzeit dafür einsetzen.
Nur ist das hier NICHT der Fall.
Da wird einfach eine rassistische Konnotation unterstellt, die überhaupt nicht gegeben ist. Woher die Begriffswahl stammt, habe ich ebenfalls dargelegt.

Weitere Gründe, warum mich das stört, habe ich hier im Thread wiederholt bereits dargelegt!
Zum ersten ist es einfach nur nervig. Es werden hier seit Jahren in etlichen Firewalls, Spam-Filtern, Add-Blockern etc. gebräuchliche Begriffe geändert. Und man muss sich da berechtigt die Frage stellen: Muss ich im Alltag irgendwann aufpassen, wenn ich sie verwende? Was da passiert, sieht man hier im Thread. Da ist man direkt ein "Rassist" oder "Nazi".
Da schwingt auch immer eine gewisse unterschwellige Unterstellung mit, dass man diese Begriffe nur verwenden würde, weil man andere beleidigen will. Man steht quasi unter Generalverdacht, die Sprache ist ein Minenfeld, und man muss dauernd aufpassen, ob man nun alles richtig sagt, weil sich ja sonst jemand auf den Schlips getreten fühlen könnte.  Und das geht mir ziemlich auf den Senkel.
Dann stellt sich auch die Frage, wo man dann den Strich zieht.
Bin ich dann Rassist, weil ich nach einem Schachspiel mit schwarz-Weißen Figuren frage, statt Violett und Rosa mit den Figuren Springer/-in und Bauer/Bäuerin?
Darf man den Begriff "Ping" im Zusammenhang mit der Latenz einer Internetverbindung nicht mehr nennen, weil sonst ein Mensch aus China sich daran gestört fühlen könnte, da man früher seine Sprache in ähnlicher Wortwahl verballhornt hat?
Wird das Land "Mordor" aus Herr der Ringe in Zukunft als ein Helles Königreich mit weißen, strahlenden Farben dargestellt, weil die ganze Dunkelheit und Schwärze ja an Menschen mit dunkler Hautfarbe erinnern könnte und diese sonst sinnbildlich als das Böse dargestellt werden?
Vor einiger Zeit hatte ich eine Diskussion darüber, weil ich in einem Beitrag das Wort "Kind" verwendet habe.
Das wurde mir angekreidet!
Statt "Kind" sollte ich "Mensch" sagen, alles andere wäre diskriminierend!
Ich habe daraufhin argumentiert, dass der Begriff "Kind" überhaupt niemanden herabsetzt oder beleidigt, sondern einfach die Tatsache benennt, dass es sich um ein Bezeichnung für einen jungen Menschen handelt, genauso wie ein Erwachsener einen Menschen ab einem gewissen Alter beschreibt.
Dass ich mich dahingehend überhaupt rechtfertigen muss, stört mich. Ist das so schwer nachzuvollziehe?
Und bei diesem Beispiel könnte man, so wie Du hier, schließlich genauso behaupten, ich würde anderen ihre Rechte nicht zugestehen, wenn sie sich angegriffen fühlen.... wie gesagt, ich gestehe jedem seine Rechte zu und habe Verständnis, dass sich jemand wehrt, der beleidigt wird. Aber nicht bei so absurden Sachen!



> Es muss* aber auch niemand darauf verzichten, dich als Rassisten zu bezeichnen, wenn es abseits der diskutablen Begriffsverwendung noch Begleitumstände gibt, die bei *Manchen* den Eindruck erwecken könnten, es läge eine entsprechende Gesinnung vor.



Ich warte nach wie vor auf IRGENDEINEN Satz von mir, der auch nur ansatzweise eine Grundlage dafür gibt, mich hier als Rassisten zu beleidigen. Da kommt nur nichts außer heiße Luft.
Habe ich mich irgendwo fremdenfeindlich geäußert? Habe ich Menschen wegen Ihrer Rasse herabgesetzt? Habe ich irgendein Vorurteil dahingehend geäußert? Habe ich mich über irgendeine Minderheit lustig gemacht? Nein.
Ergo könnte ich wie gesagt genausogut auch Dich als Rassisten hinstellen. Hat schließlich genau die selbe Grundlage: Keine.


----------



## DKK007 (14. Juni 2020)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Nun scheinbar nicht ganz, Youtube hat heute scheinbar 2x meinen folgenden Kommentar unter dem neusten Video von Marin Sonneborn gelöscht, scheinbar weil "black and white list" darin vorkam, andere Gründe kann ich mir wirklich nicht vorstellen, weil es da nun wirklich nichts anstößiges im Post gibt, was ein löschen rechtfertigen würde...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Es kann aber auch einfach OT gewesen sein und wurde deshalb vom Kanalbetreiber persönlich entfernt. Das macht Google selbst eher selten. 
Da bleibt auch Volksverhetzung lange stehen.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (14. Juni 2020)

DIY-Junkie schrieb:


> Da muss man eben auch differenzieren und erklären, was man damit meint....


Bestimmte Gruppen meinen mit _"ihr Land lieben"_ vermutlich den Zustand im Juni 1945. Zumindest wollen sie dahin zurück. Ich nenne solche Spießgesellen Landesverräter. Aber da ist dann, das bemerkt man schnell, keine Diskussion möglich. Ich bin in der Gegenwart glücklich, jene, die es in die Vergangenheit zieht, können mir den Búckel runter rutschen. Und Rassismus ist sowas von Vergangenheit. Auch wenn das der eine oder andere kleine virtuelle Gauleiter gerne zurück hätte.

KKK (Küche-Kirche-Kinder) ist phonetisch nicht so weit von Ku Klux Klan entfernt:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gabbyjay (14. Juni 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Bestimmte Gruppen meinen mit _"ihr Land lieben"_ vermutlich den Zustand im Juni 1945.



Aha, "bestimmte Gruppen".
Und was haben die jetzt genau mit z. B. mir zu tun, dass Du mich damit auf eine Stufe stellst?
Wie spannt man denn von "ich finde die Sache mit der Black-/Whitelist lächerlich" den Bogen zu "ich will den Zustand von 1945 zurück" ?
Das erklär mir mal bitte logisch.


----------



## Oi!Olli (14. Juni 2020)

Gabbyjay schrieb:


> Solcherart?
> Mit den bösen, oder? Oder wie sagt man heute nochmal dazu, Nazi?


Dafür das du dich über die Nazikeule beschwert setzt du sie selbst sehr oft ein


----------



## Mahoy (14. Juni 2020)

Siriuz schrieb:


> Vorsicht. Die Dame meint mit Nazis schon Leute, die ihr Land lieben, Konservativ oder Freiheitlich sind.



Ich habe mit Rotkaeppchen schon sehr intensive Diskussionen geführt und bei ihr einigen Anstoß erregt, weil ich mich ebenfalls für einen Patrioten halte, weil ich (O-Ton) "Berufsmörder" war, hinsichtlich der Arbeit der Polizei einen eher konservative Position beziehe, für ein strenges Einwanderungsgesetz und in noch ein paar weiteren Punkten nicht auf ihrer Linie bin. Nur als Nazi oder Rassist oder Ähnliches wurde ich von ihr noch nie bezeichnet.

Ich bilde mir ein, dass das unter Umständen damit zusammenhängt, dass ich solche Themen differenziert und empathisch angehe und mich vor allem nicht der Argumente und des Vokabulars besagter Gruppen bediene und mich mit diesen nicht gemein mache. Ich musste jedoch keinen Millimeter von meinen Überzeugungen abweichen, um nicht mit Bezeichnungen versehen zu werden, mit denen ich nicht versehen werden möchte.
Schon irgendwie seltsam, oder?



Gabbyjay schrieb:


> Nein, das hast Du eben nicht. Zur Erinnerung: Die Frage war, wie Du darauf kommst, dass ich kein Verständnis dafür hätte, wenn die Rechte anderer eingeschränkt werden.



Und ich habe dir geantwortet, dass das damit zusammenhängt, dass durch die Beiträge, denen du beigepflichtet hast und die Aussagen, die du getätigt hast, ein bestimmter Anschein entsteht.



> Du weisst ja noch nicht mal, woher der Grund für den Like stammt. Finde ich nur bestimmte Textteile gut, oder den Beitrag als gesamtes? Ich kann der generellen Aussage eines Beitrags auch zustimmen, ohne ein bestimmtes Detail zutreffend zu finden.



Und jeder, der das liest, kann daraus seine ganz persönlichen Schlüsse ziehen und eine ganz individuelle Bewertung deiner Person vornehmen. Intuitive Heuristik ist kein Hexenwerk: Wenn du ausschließlich Beiträge likest, die eine bestimmte Linie vertreten, bist du nach vorliegender Datenlage in bestimmter Intensität auf dieser Linie.
Erst die Prädikate, welche du dann von diesem oder jener aufgerückt bekommst, variiert nach deren eigener Positionierung. Deshalb bist du für einige hier voll in Ordnung (was dich nicht stört) und für Andere ein Rassist (was dich stört). Ganz simpel.



> Da wird einfach eine rassistische Konnotation unterstellt, die überhaupt nicht gegeben ist. Woher die Begriffswahl stammt, habe ich ebenfalls dargelegt.



Wie etwas konnotiert ist, hängt von verschiedenen Faktoren ab: Sprecher, Adressat und Situation. Google kann nicht alle dieser Faktoren kontrollieren, also hyperkompensieren sie. Das ist aber deren Problem, nicht deines. Wenn du von Whitelist und Blacklist sprichst, dann in einer von dir kontrollierten Situation. 



> Ich warte nach wie vor auf IRGENDEINEN Satz von mir, der auch nur ansatzweise eine Grundlage dafür gibt, mich hier als Rassisten zu beleidigen. Da kommt nur nichts außer heiße Luft.



Das ist Unsinn, und ich gehe davon aus, dass du das auch weißt. Eine Beurteilung kann sich auch auch aus dem spezifischen und allgemeinen Handeln ergeben.
Oder verlangst du beispielsweise dann, wenn seltsamerweise nur Schwarze von weißen Polizisten abgewürgt werden auch, dass besagte Polizisten sich explizit rassistisch geäußert haben müssen?

Ansonsten gilt immer noch die alte Bauernweisheit: Wer sich mit Schweinen suhlt, wird womöglich nicht zum Schwein, sieht aber im Regelfall aus wie eines.


----------



## Mahoy (14. Juni 2020)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Nun scheinbar nicht ganz, Youtube hat heute scheinbar 2x meinen folgenden Kommentar unter dem neusten Video von Marin Sonneborn gelöscht, scheinbar weil "black and white list" darin vorkam, andere Gründe kann ich mir wirklich nicht vorstellen, weil es da nun wirklich nichts anstößiges im Post gibt, was ein löschen rechtfertigen würde...



So, wie versprochen: Missetat begangen.
Allerdings ohne spezifischen Befund, denn meine Beiträge kamen alle durch.
Ich habe bei der Gelegenheit auch gleich recherchiert, ob es im Netz Rückmeldungen Anderer gibt, die etwas Ähnliches geschrieben; auch hier negativ.

Da du (bei mir) über jeden Verdacht der Falschangabe erhaben bist, vermute ich, dass hier eine ganz bestimmte Konstellation eine Rolle spielt, die nicht mit den Begriffen selbst, sondern auch mit dem Kanal und/oder zeitlichen Abfolgen zu tun haben könnte. Eventuell gab es in genau diesem Kanal kürzlich eine eskalierte Debatte zu dem Thema. Oder der Sonneborn hat sich einen Scherz erlaubt und auf diese Weise auf deine Beiträge reagiert.


----------



## Veriquitas (14. Juni 2020)

Gabbyjay schrieb:


> Aha, "bestimmte Gruppen".
> Und was haben die jetzt genau mit z. B. mir zu tun, dass Du mich damit auf eine Stufe stellst?
> Wie spannt man denn von "ich finde die Sache mit der Black-/Whitelist lächerlich" den Bogen zu "ich will den Zustand von 1945 zurück" ?
> Das erklär mir mal bitte logisch.



Wir sind doch schon mittlerweile so weit das wieder 1945 ist, hör ich jeden Tag .


----------



## Siriuz (14. Juni 2020)

Veriquitas schrieb:


> Wir sind doch schon mittlerweile so weit das wieder 1945 ist, hör ich jeden Tag .



Ganz tiefes Dunkeldeutschland!


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (14. Juni 2020)

Mahoy schrieb:


> ... Wie etwas konnotiert ist, hängt von verschiedenen Faktoren ab: Sprecher, Adressat und Situation. ...


Man muss das gar nicht weiter diskutieren. Es geht nicht darum, ob man ein Wort rassistisch einsetzt oder nicht, es geht darum, wie es bei Zuhörern ankommt. Im Privaten nutze ich natürlich Worte, die ich im öffentlich Raum, und Foren sind öffentlicher Raum, nicht nutze,

Wenn nun Menschen abstreiten, dass der Begriff "Blacklist" und die Zuordnung "schwarz = schlecht" auch nur irgendwem weh tun könnte, gibt es dafür meiner Meinung nach nur zwei Gründe: Absolute Ignoranz und Empathielosigkeit oder die Freude an der Provokation, um ungeliebten Gruppen verbal einen zu verpuhlen. In beiden Fällen entdet für mich die Diskussion. Wer den Unterschied zwischen "Du beleidigst mich" und "Ich fühle mich beleidigt" nicht von selber versteht,  versteht es auch nach Erklärung nicht. Da ist Hopfen und Malz verloren.

Und ansonsten bin ich gerade zutiefst erschüttert, um mich künstlich aufzuregen  ), dass Du private Diskussionen an die Öffentlichkeit hängst. Ja, so kann man das nennen, und aus rhetorischen Sicht ist es ok, aber Du weißt genau, wie es gemeint war. Es ging um die Diskussion, ob das Umbringen von Menschen durch Soldaten Mord ist oder nicht. Für mich ist es das im eigentlichen Sinne des Worte weiterhin, dass schreibe ich aber nicht mehr öffentlich, da es juristisch anders bewertet wird. Deshalb verbietet sich nach dem Urteil des Bundesverfassungsgerichtes eine öffentliche Nennung eines alten Spruches, weil man damit natürlich Soldaten ziemlich weh tun kann und alte traumatische Wunden aufreißen könnte. 

Im Privaten unter vier Augen kann man solche Fragestellungen aber natürlich an die Oberfläche holen. Darum diskutierte ich das mit dir über private Nachrichten. Öffentlich verbieten sich solche Diskussionen. Da ich Dich für emotional robust einstufe, nahm ich mir die Freiheit, dass mit Dir auf sachlicher Ebene zu diskutieren.

Und ich würde nie auf die Idee kommen, Dich mit Rassismus in Verbindung zu bringen, warum auch. Andere dagegen machen hier feixende abwertende Kommentare und das ist ziemlich offensichtlich. Den meisten Rassisten ist nicht einmal selber klar, wie tief verwurzelt ihr Rassismus sitzt.



Veriquitas schrieb:


> Wir sind doch schon mittlerweile so weit das wieder 1945 ist, hör ich jeden Tag
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Wie stehst Du denn zur Entwicklung der letzten Jahre und dem merklichen Rückschritt hin in Richtung Barbarei? Wie empfindest Du den gelebten Rassismus, dass für "Menschen erster Klasse" ganz Suchmannschaften organisiert wurden und viele Schiffe tagelang nach einer betrunkenen Britin suchten, die von einem Kreunzfahrtschiff gefällen war, auf der anderen Seite mit Lächeln im Gesicht dumme Witze über ertrunkene Menschen gemacht werden.

Die "Argumentation" dazu ist ungefähr so: _Ärzte sind schuld, dass Nazis sich verletzen, denn nur weil Ärzte Nazis behandeln, begeben sich Nazis z.B. auf üblichen Schlägereien in Gefahr. Man muss einfach mal ein paar Nazis verbluten lassen, dann lernen das alle und verletzen sich nicht mehr. _Ungefähr so ist der verrohte Diskussion gegenüber Seenotrettung einzuschätzen. Und da passt die Verrohung im Jahr 1945 als Vergleich sehr gut.

Die allgemeinen Menschenrechte, eine der größten Errungenschaften des letzten Jahrhunderts, werden von vielen Seiten ausgehebelt. Vor allem China und die USA treiben das voran. Die einen haben sie nie anerkannt und halten Lager für Millionen, Unterdrückung und willkürliche Folter für angemessen, andere machen das mit Drohnenkrieg und Folterlagern ähnlich, mit gelebtem Rassismus etc. <Und Europa rückt Stück für Stück von den Menschenrechten ab,

Möchtest Du in einer Welt leben, in der wieder das Recht des Stärkeren gilt? Ich nicht.


----------



## Veriquitas (14. Juni 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Wenn nun Menschen abstreiten, dass der Begriff "Blacklist" und die Zuordnung "schwarz = schlecht" auf nur irgendwem weh tun könnte, gibt es dafür meiner Meinung nach nur zwei Gründe: Absolute Ignoranz und Empathielosigkeit oder die Freude an der Provokation, um ungeliebten Gruppen verbal einen zu verpuhlen. In beiden Fällen entdet für mich die Diskussion. Wer den Unterschied zwischen "Du beleidigst mich" und "Ich fühle mich beleidigt" nicht von selber versteht,  versteht es auch nach Erklärung nicht. Da ist Hopfen und Malz verloren.



Das kann ja jeder für sich selber entscheiden ob Blacklist negativ oder positiv ist.


----------



## DIY-Junkie (14. Juni 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Wenn nun Menschen abstreiten, dass der Begriff "Blacklist" und die Zuordnung "schwarz = schlecht" auf nur irgendwem weh tun könnte, gibt es dafür meiner Meinung nach nur zwei Gründe: Absolute Ignoranz und Empathielosigkeit oder die Freude an der Provokation, um ungeliebten Gruppen verbal einen zu verpuhlen. In beiden Fällen entdet für mich die Diskussion. Wer den Unterschied zwischen "Du beleidigst mich" und "Ich fühle mich beleidigt" nicht von selber versteht,  versteht es auch nach Erklärung nicht. Da ist Hopfen und Malz verloren.



Da ist was dran. Ich habe nach dem Lesen deines Beitrages gerade über die Bedeutung und Wirkung von Blacklist nachgedacht. Ich empfand den Begriff bisher neutral und mir kam auch nie eine Beziehung zu einer Hautfarbe in den Sinn. Dann hab ich aber überlegt, wie es ankommen würde, würde ich den Begriff in einem Gespräch mit einem Afrodeutschen benutzen. Wäre eine blöde Situation.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (14. Juni 2020)

Veriquitas schrieb:


> Das kann ja jeder für sich selber entscheiden ob Blacklist negativ oder positiv ist.


Darum geht es doch. Es geht darum, dass bestimmte Begriffe anderen weh tun. Und dieselben Leute, die massiv austeilen und sich über die Gefühle eines jeden anderen hinwegsetzen, schreien dann wie kleine Kinder, wenn man sie als bekennenden Nazi als einen solchen bezeichnet. 

Das ist, wie schon gesagt, ein ganz schwacher Begriff. 1945 waren alle Deutschen Nazis. Und mitnichten waren alle rechtsextreme Bombenleger. Es geht um die Mentalität, die Einstellung, die Art, andere Menschen zu beurteilen, um Überheblichkeit und vor allem auch um Rassismus. Das war die Basis für den Vernichtungskrieg gegen Osten, in dem von vornherein jedem Soldaten klar war, dass es nur darum geh, "Untermenschen abzuschlachten". So las ich es in den Kriegstagebüchern meines Großvaters. Und genau davon träumen heute wieder etliche. Das sind dann Nazis. Das ist genau dasselbe Prinzip, mit dem heute Seenotrettung als Straftat eingestuft wird. Das ist Barbarei, das ist "Nazi sein".



DIY-Junkie schrieb:


> Da ist was dran. Ich habe nach dem Lesen  deines Beitrages gerade über die Bedeutung und Wirkung von Blacklist  nachgedacht. Ich empfand den Begriff bisher neutral und mir kam auch nie  eine Beziehung zu einer Hautfarbe in den Sinn. Dann hab ich aber  überlegt, wie es ankommen würde, würde ich den Begriff in einem Gespräch  mit einem Afrodeutschen benutzen. Wäre eine blöde Situation.


Ich doch auch, ich hab selten darüber nachgedacht. Schwarz für schlecht und weiß für gut ist tief in unserer Kultur enthalten. Der schwarze Rabe ist immer das Zeichen für Unglück etc. 

Wenn man aber weiß, dass diese Symbolik weiten Teilen der Bevölkerung weh tut, dann kann man das doch einfach respektieren und im Kleinen versuchen, es zu ändern. Z.B. kann man anstatt "schwarzer" Rabe einfach nur noch Rabe sagen, dann geht es um das Tier und nicht um die Farbe der Federn. Es hat etwas mit dem Respekt gegenüber anderen Menschen zu tun. Und genau an dem Punkt unterscheiden sich viele. Man erkennt sehr schnell, wer andere verhöhnt und sich selber überhöht.


----------



## nuhll (14. Juni 2020)

Gabbyjay schrieb:


> Soll er das?
> Du hast mich gefragt, welche Rechtfertigung ich dafür hätte, und ich hab Dir meine Antwort gegeben.
> Wenn ich dann eine Straftat damit begehe, dass ich jemandem, der mein Handy klauen oder meine Freundin antatscht, nen Arschtritt verpasse... dann hab ich eben Pech gehabt. Aber wenigstens bin ich dann auch kein naiver Welterbesserer ohne Eier in der Hose, der sich von anderen herumschubsen lässt.
> 
> ...



Um mal kurz einzuwerfen, ja für mich bist du auch zumindest am Rassismus verbreiten... 

Mal was ganz anderes, inwiefern unterscheidet ihr NICHT Nazis euch denn von Nazis?


----------



## Mahoy (14. Juni 2020)

Veriquitas schrieb:


> Wir sind doch schon mittlerweile so weit das wieder 1945 ist, hör ich jeden Tag .



Was allerdings tatsächlich Unsinn ist. Die jetzige Situation hat eher Parallelen um die 1930er herum, als eine extreme politische Position aufgrund sozialer Probleme, Geschichtsvergessenheit-/klitterung und natürlich weit verbreitetem Antisemitismus' zunehmend Zulauf erhielt.
Auch damals war übrigens die eher moderat geschichtsvergessene und antisemitische bürgerliche Mitte noch der Überzeugung, dass das alles schon nicht so schlimm werden wird bzw. werden kann ...



Veriquitas schrieb:


> Das kann ja jeder für sich selber entscheiden ob Blacklist negativ oder positiv ist.



Zu dieser Erkenntnis kamen Einige schon ganz zu Anfang dieses Threads, was allerdings mittlerweile 33 Seiten zunehmend eskalierender Debatte irgendwie nicht verhindert hat.


----------



## DeFi (14. Juni 2020)

Oi!Olli schrieb:


> Kleiner Tipp. W2nn du es doch nicht so meinst, bestätigte es doch nicht indemndu mit einem aber alles vorher gesagte relativierst.



Sry, aber wenn das für dich Rassismus ist dann find ich bei jedem hier was rechts. Dann gings schon los sich auf die Seite von AMD zu stellen statt Intel...


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (14. Juni 2020)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Zu dieser Erkenntnis kamen Einige schon ganz zu Anfang dieses Threads


Aber diese "Erkenntnis" ist gefährlich und ignorant, weil sie nicht hinterfragt, wie es den Empfängern einer Nachricht geht. Der Sender interessiert nicht, relevant ist, was ankommt. Und darüber scheinen sich viele keine Gedanken zu machen und die Antworten der rassistisch Verunglimpften werden mit einem Handstreich abgetan. Genau darum geht es doch. Jeder sollte ich selber hinterfragen, wann und wie er Rassismus einsetzt. Alleine schon bestimmte Dialekte zu verunglimpfen und Menschen Fähigkeiten abzusprechen, weil sie ..... Sprechen, ist im Kern der Definition Rassismus. 

Warum reden hier "alte weiße Männer" über Rassismus, der sie überhaupt nicht betrifft? Das ist so, was reden Blinde über Farben.



DeFi schrieb:


> Sry, aber wenn das für dich Rassismus ist dann find ich bei jedem hier was rechts. .


An dem Punkt sollte dann die Selbstreflektion einsetzen und man sollte eigene Aussagen und Gedanken hinterfragen. Nur so kommt man weiter. Ich denke, wir sind uns alle einig, dass der Weg, den Nazis wählten, nie zu etwas Gutem führt. Darum sollte sich jeder im Spiegel anschauen, ob er bestimmte Teile dieser Ideologie in seine Werte eingebaut hat.

Ich z.B. bin extrem rassistisch, weil ich so erzogen wurde. Es ist ein lang andauernder Kampf, um diese alten Gespenster zu vertreiben, die z.B. meine Großeltern in mir implantierten, mit Sätzen wie _"Traue nie einem Katholiken, das sind alles Dieb und Betrüger. Die gehen zur Beichte und dann machen sie weiter"_. 

Das ist tiefster und schlimmster Rassismus, in diesem Fall gegen eine Religion, der dann durch Einzelfälle bestätigt wurde. Es dauert etwas, bis man seine kindlichen  Vorprägungen überwindet. Dann kann jeder schaffen, wenn er es denn will. Bei vielen, insbesondere Nazis, sehe ich nicht einmal die Bereitschaft, an sich zu arbeiten. Das ist das Problem.


----------



## EndangeredSpecies (14. Juni 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Fall doch auf diese Finten der Rechten bitte nicht herein. Er  oder sie will doch nur, dass Du den Schund zitierts und dann wird, das garantiere ich Dir, irgendwas mit Blockwartmentalität kommen, weil Du ihn zitierst.
> 
> Bei bestimmten Gruppen hilft nur, und ich wiederhole mich, ignorieren und keinesfalls reagieren. Es ist Zeitverschwendung. Die Meinungsfreiheit erlaubt es jedem, jeden noch so behämmerten Schund von sich zu geben.  Aber niemand muss sich diesen Schund anhören oder darauf reagieren. Das wirksamste Mittel einer Gesellschaft gegen störendes Verhalten ist das Ignorieren. Früher verbrannte man die Menschen, da sind wir heute weiter. Die Menschenrechte gelten auch für die, die sie ablehnen, dann ist aber auch Schluss. Mehr Platz muss man ihnen nicht einräumen.


Mit Meinungsfreiheit ist das so eine Sache. Aufbauend auf dem Verständnis, dass es keine Meinungsfreiheit ist, wenn die von der Gegenseite vertretene Meinung zu der Entrechtung der eigenen Person bzw. der Mitmenschen führt, kann bzw. sollte  mensch da schon Grenzen ziehen dürfen. Als Plattformbetreiber kann/sollte mensch da aus politischen Gründen Position beziehen und auch das Mittel einsetzen, entsprechende "Meinungsäußerungen" zu moderieren. Einen rechtlichen Rahmen dafür, nämlich die Definierung und Nutzung des Hausrechtes, gibt es ja. Leider wird solches Verständnis der Meinnugsfreiheit kaum bedacht. Noch weniger gibt es meiner Wahrnehmung nach Wissen bzw. Verständnis von politischer Begrifflichkeit und Diskursen ...


----------



## DeFi (14. Juni 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> An dem Punkt sollte dann die Selbstreflektion einsetzen und man sollte eigene Aussagen und Gedanken hinterfragen. Nur so kommt man weiter. Ich denke, wir sind uns alle einig, dass der Weg, den Nazis wählten, nie zu etwas Gutem führt. Darum sollte sich jeder im Spiegel anschauen, ob er bestimmte Teile dieser Ideologie in seine Werte eingebaut hat.
> 
> Ich z.B. bin extrem rassistisch, weil ich so erzogen wurde. Es ist ein lang andauernder Kampf, um diese alten Gespenster zu vertreiben, die z.B. meine Großeltern in mir implantierten, mit Sätzen wie _"Traue nie einem Katholiken, das sind alles Dieb und Betrüger. Die gehen zur Beichte und dann machen sie weiter"_.
> 
> Das ist tiefster und schlimmster Rassismus, in diesem Fall gegen eine Religion, der dann durch Einzelfälle bestätigt wurde. Es dauert etwas, bis man seine kindlichen  Vorprägungen überwindet. Dann kann jeder schaffen, wenn er es denn will. Bei vielen, insbesondere Nazis, sehe ich nicht einmal die Bereitschaft, an sich zu arbeiten. Das ist das Problem.



Natürlich kommen wir mit dieser Art und Weise nicht weiter. Aber wenn ich jetzt Black- und White List in irgendwas anderes ändern will, wo kommen wir dann hin? Das wird doch immer kleinlicher... Genau das meinte ich ja. Dann sind mein TV, mein Receiver, meine PS3 böse und meine Fenster sowie mein Haus lieb


----------



## Gabbyjay (14. Juni 2020)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Und ich habe dir geantwortet, dass das damit zusammenhängt, dass durch die Beiträge, denen du beigepflichtet hast und die Aussagen, die du getätigt hast, ein bestimmter Anschein entsteht.



Durch die Aussagen, die ich getätigt habe, entsteht nicht mal im Ansatz so ein Eindruck.
Ansonsten Beispiele bitte! Danach frage ich jetzt schon zum fünften mal.

Was meine Likes angeht, bring mir mal 3 Zitate aus solchen, die Deinen Eindruck von meiner Person angeblich stützen, und erklär vor allem auch mal warum (!). Dann kann ich Dir im einzelnen auch sagen, ob ich dem Zitat beipflichte oder nicht, und was ich davon halte.



> Und jeder, der das liest, kann daraus seine ganz persönlichen Schlüsse ziehen und eine ganz individuelle Bewertung deiner Person vornehmen. Intuitive Heuristik ist kein Hexenwerk: Wenn du ausschließlich Beiträge likest, die eine bestimmte Linie vertreten, bist du nach vorliegender Datenlage in bestimmter Intensität auf dieser Linie.
> Erst die Prädikate, welche du dann von diesem oder jener aufgerückt bekommst, variiert nach deren eigener Positionierung. Deshalb bist du für einige hier voll in Ordnung (was dich nicht stört) und für Andere ein Rassist (was dich stört). Ganz simpel.



Wahrscheinlich ist man demnächst ein Rassist, weil man sich mit jemandem unterhalten hat, der nach Ansicht einiger ein Rassist sein könnte. Sorry, aber diese Vorgehensweise ist Blödsinn und erinnert mich an Hexenjagd. Zumal erstmal im einzelnen überhaupt geklärt werden müsste, welche Linie die gelikten Beiträge überhaupt verfolgen sollen, und wieso.



> Wie etwas konnotiert ist, hängt von verschiedenen Faktoren ab: Sprecher, Adressat und Situation. Google kann nicht alle dieser Faktoren kontrollieren, also hyperkompensieren sie. Das ist aber deren Problem, nicht deines.



Ich habe bereits mehrfach ausführlich dargelegt, warum ich mich zu Recht daran störe.



> Das ist Unsinn, und ich gehe davon aus, dass du das auch weißt. Eine Beurteilung kann sich auch auch aus dem spezifischen und allgemeinen Handeln ergeben.
> Oder verlangst du beispielsweise dann, wenn seltsamerweise nur Schwarze von weißen Polizisten abgewürgt werden auch, dass besagte Polizisten sich explizit rassistisch geäußert haben müssen?



Eine Handlung liegt hier schon dreimal nicht vor, sie wird mir nur absurderweise unterstellt (Ich würde auf Ausländer einprügeln und Flüchtlingsheime anzünden).


Und jetzt mal zu Dir.
Du wirfst mir hier vor, kein Verständnis dafür zu haben, dass die Rechte anderer angeblich durch die hier im Thema angeprochenen Begriffe Black-/Whitelist verletzt werden.
DU bist derjenige, der dafür nicht im Ansatz Verständnis hat. Du sprichst Dich nicht nur dafür aus, dass man Leute, die die Verbannung dieser Begriffe bescheuert finden, als Nazis, als Gewalttätige und Rassisten bezeichnet, sondern mischt auch noch ganz munter mit.
Da solltest Du Dich erstmal an Deine eigene Nase packen, bevor Du mir hier also sowas vorwirfst!

Eure Doppelmoral ist wirklich lächerlich.
Selbst an harmlosesten Begriffen wie Black-/Whitelist stört man sich, aber jemanden, der das unsinnig finde, bezeichnet man DIREKT als Nazi und Rassisten.
Peinlich ist sowas!


----------



## Gabbyjay (14. Juni 2020)

nuhll schrieb:


> Um mal kurz einzuwerfen, ja für mich bist du auch zumindest am Rassismus verbreiten...



Du bist für mich auch am Rassismus verbreiten.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (14. Juni 2020)

EndangeredSpecies schrieb:


> Mit Meinungsfreiheit ist das so eine Sache.  ...


Ich habe über Jahrzehnte nie den Begriff "Meinungsfreiheit" nutzen müssen, weil er in Diskussionen mit "normalen" Menschen völlig  unnötig ist. Einzig, seit die Neurechten ihr Unwesen treiben geht es ständig darum, dass man bewusste Provokationen einsetzt, um Grenzen zu verschieben. Man sucht sich also bewusst rassistische Aussagen und dann irgendwelche Wortspiele und absurden Erklärungen, um Worte zu relativen und sie trotzdem nutzen zu können. Und dann kommt noch _"Das unterliegt der Meinungsfreiheit"._

Nehmen wir einfach mal ein  Beispiel, wie das bei den Rechten funktioniert. Nehmen wir als willkürliches Beispiel ohne dass ich das so meine oder irgendwen verletzten will:

_"Alle Sachsen sind Untermenschen"_ und dann faselt man von, Sächsisch ist doch ein Dialekt des Deutschen, Deutsch ist der Oberbegriff und Sächsisch als Dialekt ein Unterbegriff. Und "Unter"begriff und "Unter"mensch, dass ist doch offensichtlich und tief in unserer Sprache verwurzelt,  eine ganz neutrale wissenschaftliche Beschreibung. Und dann faselt man weiter mit:_ "Für mich ist der Begriff Untermensch überhaupt nicht negativ."_ Das interessiert aber nicht. So ein Begriff ist immer abwertend für andere, völlig egal ob ich das neutral nutze oder nicht.

Und genau so funktionert das bei Höcke und ko. Und genau diese Art erleben wir auch in diesem Forum immer wieder, wenn eine bestimmte Gruppe ein Thema kapert und gehäuft rassistischen Unfug von sich gibt.


----------



## DKK007 (14. Juni 2020)

Welchen Grund hattest du dann die Beiträge zu liken, wenn du der summarischen Aussage des Beitrags nicht zustimmst? Du kannst natürlich auch gerne die gelikten Beiträge nochmals durchlesen und schauen, ob dur diesen immer noch zustimmst und gegebenenfalls dein Like entfernen. 
Mache ich auch manchmal, wenn Beiträge bearbeitet werden und dann in Summe eben eine Aussage haben, der man nicht mehr zustimmen kann.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (14. Juni 2020)

DeFi schrieb:


> Natürlich kommen wir mit dieser Art und Weise nicht weiter. Aber wenn ich jetzt Black- und White List in irgendwas anderes ändern will, wo kommen wir dann hin? Das wird doch immer kleinlicher... Genau das meinte ich ja. Dann sind mein TV, mein Receiver, meine PS3 böse und meine Fenster sowie mein Haus lieb


Wir reden hier gerade über gesellschaftliche Prozesse. Wie lange läuft z.B. die Emanzipation? Das geht seit hundert Jahren und ist noch lange nicht am Ende. Vor hundert Jahren waren Frauen hier im Land weitestgehend recht- und stimmlos. Mit der Weimarer Republik begann immerhin das Wahlrecht, ganz langsam öffneten sich Universitäten und ab dem bundesdeutschen Grundgesetz bzw. der Verfassung der DDR wurde die Gleichberechtigung gegen der Widerstand der CDU/CSU festgeschrieben. Und dann wurden und werden immer noch Gesetze durchforstet und Ungerechtigtkeiten beseitigt. Heute sind wir im Bereich der Gleichstellung und versuchen, aus den Köpfen die rassistischen Bilder zu bekommen, dass z.B. Frauen dieses oder jenes nicht können und an den Herd gehören. Das dauert, das geht nicht von heute auf morgen.

Das sind Entwicklungen, die dauern in der Regel drei Generationen oder länger. Und wenn wir heute Sprache ändern, dann liegt es an jedem einzeln, ob er mitmachen will, oder nicht. Und es liegt an anderen, ob man im Gespräch die Sprache und verwendete Wörter registriert und auf Basis des Gesagten zu einer Meinung über Menschen kommt. Und wer sich z.B. rassistisch äußert und oder rassistische Äußerungen gut heißt, wird bei anderen sehr schnell den Eindruck erwecken, selber ein Rassist zu sein. Das darf man, das unterliegt der Meinungsfreiheit. Und es unterliegt ebenso der Meinungsfreiheit anderer, Menschen mit diesem Verhalten zu ignorieren.


----------



## EndangeredSpecies (14. Juni 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Ich habe über Jahrzehnte nie den Begriff "Meinungsfreiheit" nutzen müssen, ...


Das sehe ich auch so. Manchmal sind solche Kommentare nicht so einfach zu entschlüsseln.  Aber Wissen kann mensch sich ja aneignen und ebenso wie mensch Erfahrungen im Erkennen von Vorgehensweisen und politischen Haltungen von Menschen machen kann. Wichtig erscheint mir dabei, das Selbstbewusstsein zu haben, einen Standpunkt zu entwickeln und den Mut zu haben, diesen dann auch zu vertreten ggf. zu hinterfragen.
Um mal einen niedrigschwelligen Einstieg zu geben: Wenn mensch sich bspw. als Demokrat*in versteht und hinter dem Grundsatz "Gleichheit, Freiheit, Brüderlichkeit(Geschwisterlichkeit wäre angebracht)" steht, kann mensch sich fragen, wie weit es denn mit Gleichheit in der Gesellschaft her ist. In weiteren Schritten kann sich dann gefragt werden, inwieweit welche Institutionen und welche Menschen bestrebt sind für Gleichheit einzutreten oder inwieweit diese für den Erhalt des Status Quo der Ungleichheit eintreten oder gar für eine Ausweitung der Ungleichheit.
Soweit erstmal


----------



## DKK007 (14. Juni 2020)

Whispercat schrieb:


> Vielleicht das die AfD nicht per se rechtsextrem sondern das deine persönliche Meinung ist. Btw > Bundesbehoerden duerfen die AfD nicht mehr rechtsextrem nennen | Politik



Und solange es meine persönliche Meinung ist, darf ich diese hier auch äußern. Offizielle Pressemitteilung von Behörden würden wohl kaum hier geschrieben werden. 
Dazu ist wieder interessant, das dort die AfD von der neuen Kanzlei von Maaßen vertreten wurde. Da fragt man sich schon, wie Neutral der gewesen sein will. 

Außerdem interpretiert die Kanzlei da mal wieder zu viel in diese Unterlassungserlärung. Die bezieht sich ausschließlich auf die Stellenanzeige des BKA. 
Btw. wären da wohl Bilder vom rechtextremen Anschlag in Halle oder Hanau passender gewesen.

Edit:
Was merkwürdig ist, laut anderen Quellen war das bereits 2017. Bei Merkur steht aber 18.05.20 drüber. 
Stellenausschreibung: BKA darf AfD-Bild nicht verwenden | LTO.de
Rechtsextremismus-Experte: BKA darf nicht mit AfD-Bild fuer Stellenanzeige werben

Damit ist diese Unterlassungserklärung nur noch bedingt haltbar, da sich die AfD eben in den letzten Jahren mit dem Flügel immer weiter ins extremistische geöffnet hat.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (14. Juni 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> .... das dort die AfD von der neuen Kanzlei von Maaßen vertreten wurde. ...


Wird Maaßen inzwischen vom Verfassungschutz überwacht, oder traut man sich das nicht, weil er zuviel Insiderwissen hat?


----------



## Gabbyjay (14. Juni 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Welchen Grund hattest du dann die Beiträge zu liken, wenn du der summarischen Aussage des Beitrags nicht zustimmst? Du kannst natürlich auch gerne die gelikten Beiträge nochmals durchlesen und schauen, ob dur diesen immer noch zustimmst und gegebenenfalls dein Like entfernen.
> Mache ich auch manchmal, wenn Beiträge bearbeitet werden und dann in Summe eben eine Aussage haben, der man nicht mehr zustimmen kann.



Wo sage ich denn, dass ich der summarischen Aussage NICHT zustimme?
Man kann halt Beiträge nur im ganzen Liken.
Es kommt schon mal vor, dass ich dem ein oder anderen Absatz oder der ein oder anderen Formulierung nicht zustimme, oder mir denke "so hätte ich es jetzt nicht formuliert, aber es geht zumindest im Ansatz in eine Richtung, der ich zustimme."

Hier einfach irgendwelche Zitate aus den Beiträgen zu reißen, die ich geliket habe, dann noch nicht mal begründen, warum diese Beiträge rassistisch sein sollen, und dann jemandem deshalb Rassismus anzudichten oder gar zu behaupten, er zünde Flüchtlingsheime an und schlage Ausländer zusammen, ist ziemlich lächerlich aus dem Mund von Leuten, die sich selbst für die Änderung harmlosester Begriffe aussprechen.
Und: Was ist denn Eure Bewertung dieser Beiträge als angeblicher Rassismus schon wert? Für Euch ist, wie sich zeigt, schließlich jeder Rassist oder Nazi, der Eure politische Einstellung nicht mitmacht.

Und: Ich warte IMMER NOCH auf auch nur eine einzige Aussage meinerseits, die in Deinen Augen rechtfertigt, mich hier mit solchen Beleidigungen zu überschütten.


----------



## DKK007 (14. Juni 2020)

Gabbyjay schrieb:


> Ich zünde Flüchtlingsheime an und schlage Ausländer zusammen


Die Behauptung, dass du das macht, hast du selbst aufgestellt. Ich habe exakt das Gegenteil geschrieben.


----------



## Gabbyjay (14. Juni 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Die Behauptung, dass du das macht, hast du selbst aufgestellt. Ich habe exakt das Gegenteil geschrieben.



Nö... das hab ich nicht. Da musst Du ein bischen genauer lesen.
Ich sagte: "Du weisst ja noch nicht mal, woher der Grund für den Like stammt. Finde ich nur bestimmte Textteile gut, oder den Beitrag als gesamtes? Ich kann der generellen Aussage eines Beitrags auch zustimmen, ohne ein bestimmtes Detail zutreffend zu finden."


Und: Ich warte seit zig Seite nimmer noch darauf, dass mir einer von Euch mal eine rassistische Aussage von mir zeigt. Du hast das schließlich behauptet.
Da man mich hier als Nazi, Rassisten und Gewalttäter beschimpft, sollte das für Euch ja eigentlich ein leichtes sein, oder?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (14. Juni 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Die Behauptung, dass du das macht, hast du selbst aufgestellt. Ich habe exakt das Gegenteil geschrieben.


Und jetzt, wie immer in solchen Themen, kommt nach Relativen und Provozieren das haarspalterische Zerreden.  Es ist immer dasselbe Prinzip ....


----------



## Gabbyjay (14. Juni 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Und jetzt, wie immer in solchen Themen, kommt nach Relativen und Provozieren das haarspalterische Zerreden.  Es ist immer dasselbe Prinzip ....



Das musst Du dann aber fairerweise DKK007 zuschreiben.
Denn:
Provokation von DKK07:
"I_n der Zeit kann er zumindest keine Ausländer verprügeln oder Flüchtlingsheime anzünden."_
(Was ja impliziert, dass ich es außerhalb dieser Zeit machen würde.)
Und dann das haarspalterische Zerreden von DKK07:
"Ich habe ja das Gegenteil davon geschrieben."
Merkst Du was?

Mal ganz abgesehen davon, dass das Zitat in seinem Beitrag im Nachhinein geändert wurde...


----------



## DKK007 (14. Juni 2020)

Du hast da etwas viel reininterpretiert. Aber regst du dich nicht auf, wenn man deine Posts im zusammenspiel  mit deinen Likes selbst interpretiert und seine Schlüsse zieht?!


----------



## EndangeredSpecies (14. Juni 2020)

Mit der Konsequenz ist das so eine Sache. Da wurde seitenlang über die rassistischen Hetzjagden in Chemnitz diskutiert, der Fakt der Hetzjagd angezweifelt, sich an einem (!) Video aufgehangen, dass darauf doch gar kein Rassismus zu sehen sei, um dann zu verneinen, dass mensch ja gar nicht angezweifelt hätte, dass es rassistische Ausschreitungen in Chemnitz gegeben hätte.  Schon etwas peinlich.


----------



## Gabbyjay (14. Juni 2020)

EndangeredSpecies schrieb:


> Mit der Konsequenz ist das so eine Sache. Da wurde seitenlang über die rassistischen Hetzjagden in Chemnitz diskutiert, der Fakt der Hetzjagd angezweifelt



Ach so?
Wo habe ich das angezweifelt? Ich habe mich darüber nicht mal geäußert, ob die Hetzjagden meiner Meinung nach so stattgefunden haben, oder nicht.
Aber das spielt ja keine Rolle, nicht wahr? Schließlich sind die, die anderer Meinung sind, ja schiesslich alles eine homogene Masse, wo man nicht differenzieren muss, alles Nazis eben und ein Feind, der bekämpft werden muss. Oder?
Mir hat man ein Video gezeigt, das als Beweis für eine Hetzjagd dienen soll, und gesagt, dass ich darin keine solche erkennen kann. Also immer mal sachlich bleiben.


----------



## Gabbyjay (14. Juni 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Du hast da etwas viel reininterpretiert.



Also hast Du es nicht so gemeint?
Und statt dass Du die Sache dann klarstellst und Dich bei mir entschuldigst (!), habe natürlich ICH lediglich "etwas viel reininterpretiert", nachdem Du mich direkt und wörtlich des rassistischen Verhaltens bezichtigt hast und den oben genannten Ausspruch mit dem Flüchtlingsheimen anzünden und Ausländer verprügeln getätigt hast?


----------



## DKK007 (14. Juni 2020)

Gabbyjay schrieb:


> Ach so?
> Wo habe ich das angezweifelt? Ich habe mich darüber nicht mal geäußert, ob die Hetzjagden meiner Meinung nach so stattgefunden haben, oder nicht. Mir hat man ein Video gezeigt, das als Beweis für eine Hetzjagd dienen soll, und gesagt, dass ich darin keine solche erkennen kann. Also immer mal sachlich bleiben.



Und was ist mit diesen beiden Posts, wo jeweils dein Like drunter ist:


> Indizien und Prahlereien interessieren absolut niemanden. Meine Frage war ob es tatsächlich Hetzjagden gab oder nicht.





> Auch hier wieder der Versuch mit Framing (auch durch das Posten irgendwelcher Links) Stimmung zu machen. Es ist nur noch nervig.






Gabbyjay schrieb:


> Ach so?
> Wo habe ich das angezweifelt? Ich habe mich darüber nicht mal geäußert, ob die Hetzjagden meiner Meinung nach so stattgefunden haben, oder nicht. Mir hat man ein Video gezeigt, das als Beweis für eine Hetzjagd dienen soll, und gesagt, dass ich darin keine solche erkennen kann. Also immer mal sachlich bleiben.



Und was ist mit diesen beiden Posts, wo jeweils dein Like drunter ist:


> Indizien und Prahlereien interessieren absolut niemanden. Meine Frage war ob es tatsächlich Hetzjagden gab oder nicht.





> Auch hier wieder der Versuch mit Framing (auch durch das Posten irgendwelcher Links) Stimmung zu machen. Es ist nur noch nervig.






Gabbyjay schrieb:


> Also hast Du es nicht so gemeint?
> Und statt dass Du die Sache dann klarstellst und Dich bei mir entschuldigst (!), habe natürlich ICH lediglich "etwas viel reininterpretiert", nachdem Du mich direkt und wörtlich des rassistischen Verhaltens bezichtigt hast und den oben genannten Ausspruch mit dem Flüchtlingsheimen anzünden und Ausländer verprügeln getätigt hast?



Ich hatte dir sogar eine Golden Brücke gebaut, wie du denn gegen Rassismus vorgehen willst und damit meine Ansicht über dich korrigieren hättest können. Die hattest du ignoriert. S.u.



DKK007 schrieb:


> Du willst kein Rassist sein, dann zeige das doch mal konstruktiv, wie man weiter gegen Rassismus vorgehen kann.


----------



## Gabbyjay (14. Juni 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Und was ist mit diesen beiden Posts, wo jeweils dein Like drunter ist:



Was genau soll damit sein?


----------



## DKK007 (14. Juni 2020)

Es wird von euch angezweifelt, dass es überhaupt Hetzjagden gab und Polizeiprotokolle sowie Ermittlungsberichte ignoriert. 





> Indizien [...] interessieren absolut niemanden.



Hier nochmal die Links:
Chemnitz-Chatprotokolle: Verabredung zu Hetzjagden - Politik - SZ.de
Debatte um Gewalt in Chemnitz: Also doch Hetzjagden? - taz.de



			
				TAZ schrieb:
			
		

> Debatte um Gewalt in Chemnitz: Also doch Hetzjagden?
> Die Debatte um die rechten Übergriffe in Chemnitz entbrennt wieder. *Ein LKA-Bericht legt nahe, dass es tatsächlich zu Hetzjagden kam* ...
> ... &#8211; Das LKA Sachsen ermittelt in 138 Fällen zu rechts motivierten Straftaten im Zusammenhang mit den Chemnitz-Demonstrationen. Laut der Generalstaatsanwaltschaft Dresden kam es allein bei den Demonstrationen an den ersten beiden Tagen nach der Messertat zu 38 Gewaltstraftaten. Auf einer weiteren Demonstration am 1. September 2018 soll es erneut zu 37 Strafanzeigen gekommen sein. Dabei wurde etwa ein 20-jähriger Afghane attackiert, der Prellungen am Kopf und eine Schnittwunde im Gesicht erlitt.
> &#8211; Auch die unabhängige Opferberatung des RAA Chemnitz zählte allein in den ersten Tagen der Demonstrationen 23 Körperverletzungen und 11 Bedrohungen gegen Migranten, Gegendemonstranten und JournalistInnen. Dabei sei es auch zu &#8222;Jagdszenen&#8220; gekommen, so der Verein. MigrantInnen seien &#8222;angegriffen und gejagt&#8220; worden.
> &#8211; Schon in einem *Einsatzprotokoll* der Polizei zu einer der Demonstrationen vom August 2018 hieß es: &#8222;100 vermummte Personen (rechts) suchen Ausländer.&#8220; Diese seien &#8222;mit Steinen bewaffnet&#8220;. An anderer Stelle war die Rede von rechten Teilnehmern, die &#8222;gewaltsuchend sind&#8220;. Der sächsische Verfassungsschutz resümierte zu den Demonstrationen, dass es &#8222;mehrfach zu gewalttätigen Auseinandersetzungen und Übergriffen&#8220; gekommen sei. Die rechtsextreme Szene habe die Aufzüge als &#8222;willkommene Gelegenheit für Gewalttaten und Ausschreitungen&#8220; genutzt ...



Auf den TAZ-Artikel wurde übrigens schon in #180 und #200 verwiesen:

https://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/...st-sollen-ersetzt-werden-18.html#post10348714
https://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/...st-sollen-ersetzt-werden-20.html#post10348830


----------



## Gabbyjay (14. Juni 2020)

> Ich hatte dir sogar eine Golden Brücke gebaut, wie du denn gegen Rassismus vorgehen willst und damit meine Ansicht über dich korrigieren hättest können. Die hattest du ignoriert. S.u.



Das hab ich auch gar nicht gelesen, wahrscheinlich war es wie auch schon im Beitrag ganz oben auf dieser Seite oder auch in diesem Beitrag gerade eben von Dir nachträglich geändert worden. Das machst Du nämlich ziemlich oft.
Abgesehen davon, dass Deine Meinung ja längst feststeht.


----------



## Gabbyjay (14. Juni 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Es wird von euch angezweifelt, dass es überhaupt Hetzjagden gab und Polizeiprotokolle sowie Ermittlungsberichte ignoriert.



Es wurde von einer anderen Person die Frage gestellt, ob es Hetzjagden gab, oder nicht. Das ist nicht mit der Behauptung "es gab sie nicht" gleichzusetzen.
Ich finde, dass die Frage danach und die Diskussion darüber erlaubt sein muss, darum habe ich mein Like gegeben.


----------



## DKK007 (14. Juni 2020)

Die Holocaust-Leugner sagen auch nicht mehr alle öffentlich, es gab keinen Holocaust, sondern sie zweifeln ihn nun an. Strafbar ist es trotzdem gemäß §130 StGB.



DKK007 schrieb:


> Du willst kein Rassist sein, dann zeige das doch mal konstruktiv, wie man weiter gegen Rassismus vorgehen kann.



Den Beitrag hatte ich am Stück geschrieben. 



Gabbyjay schrieb:


> im Beitrag ganz oben auf dieser Seite oder auch in diesem Beitrag gerade eben von Dir nachträglich geändert worden. Das machst Du nämlich ziemlich oft.



Was einfach dran liegt, das man erstmal alles einzeln zusammentragen und ergänzen muss. Ist bei 36 Seiten nicht ganz einfach.

< *Edit:* Direkt aufeinanderfolgende Doppelposts sind von der Moderation erst recht ungern gesehen. Genau deswegen gibt es den Bearbeiten-Button. >



Gabbyjay schrieb:


> Abgesehen davon, dass Deine Meinung ja längst feststeht.



Eine Meinung kann sich ändern.

Ich biete dir also nochmal die Möglichkeit das auch zu tun. 
Wie willst du nun gegen Rassismus vorgehen?


----------



## EndangeredSpecies (14. Juni 2020)

So ein Diskussionsverhalten ist doch 'interessant'. Vielleicht musst du Gabbyjay das g a a a n z langsam vorlesen, DKK007? Evtl. geht es aber auch gar nicht darum sondern um die Verfolgung einer Wortergreifungsstrategie.


----------



## Gabbyjay (14. Juni 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Die Holocaust-Leugner sagen auch nicht mehr alle öffentlich, es gab keinen Holocaust, sondern sie zweifeln ihn nun an. Strafbar ist es trotzdem gemäß §130 StGB.



Damit machst Du die Hetzjagden zu einem unantastbaren sakralen Gegenstand, über den niemand auch nur nachdenken darf, und stellst ihn damit auf eine Stufe mit Holocaust-Leugnern.
Wenn es so läuft, dann muss man hier unhinterfragt Darstellungen übernehmen, und hätte nicht mal das Recht, diese anzuzweifen oder zu kritisieren. Willst Du solche Verhältnisse wirklich?



> Was einfach dran liegt, das man erstmal alles einzeln zusammentragen und ergänzen muss.



Aber dann kannst Du es mir wohl kaum vorhalten. Ich gehe nicht ständig zu alten, bereits gelesenen Beiträgen zurück und kontrollier, ob nicht vielleicht noch was geändert wurde.


----------



## DKK007 (14. Juni 2020)

Du kannst auch einfach ein paar Minuten abwarten. 


Ich warte übrigens noch auf eine Antwort, auf diese doch recht simple Frage:
_Wie willst du nun gegen Rassismus vorgehen?

_Da kommt es einfach nur auf deine Ansicht an und du musst nicht mal Quellen oder Machbarkeitsstudien vorzeigen.


----------



## Gabbyjay (14. Juni 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Du kannst auch einfach ein paar Minuten abwarten.



Ich antworte schnell, wenn ich kann.
Und das waren nicht nur ein paar Minuten. Den Beitrag oben hast Du auch schon dreimal geändert.

Das kannst Du schon machen, aber dann musst Du auch einsehen dass eine Frage von Dir vielleicht mal offen bleibt oder nicht gesehen wird.


----------



## DKK007 (14. Juni 2020)

Und nochmals am Stück.

_Wie willst du nun gegen Rassismus vorgehen?_


----------



## DeFi (14. Juni 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Wir reden hier gerade über gesellschaftliche Prozesse. Wie lange läuft z.B. die Emanzipation? Das geht seit hundert Jahren und ist noch lange nicht am Ende. Vor hundert Jahren waren Frauen hier im Land weitestgehend recht- und stimmlos. Mit der Weimarer Republik begann immerhin das Wahlrecht, ganz langsam öffneten sich Universitäten und ab dem bundesdeutschen Grundgesetz bzw. der Verfassung der DDR wurde die Gleichberechtigung gegen der Widerstand der CDU/CSU festgeschrieben. Und dann wurden und werden immer noch Gesetze durchforstet und Ungerechtigtkeiten beseitigt. Heute sind wir im Bereich der Gleichstellung und versuchen, aus den Köpfen die rassistischen Bilder zu bekommen, dass z.B. Frauen dieses oder jenes nicht können und an den Herd gehören. Das dauert, das geht nicht von heute auf morgen.
> 
> Das sind Entwicklungen, die dauern in der Regel drei Generationen oder länger. Und wenn wir heute Sprache ändern, dann liegt es an jedem einzeln, ob er mitmachen will, oder nicht. Und es liegt an anderen, ob man im Gespräch die Sprache und verwendete Wörter registriert und auf Basis des Gesagten zu einer Meinung über Menschen kommt. Und wer sich z.B. rassistisch äußert und oder rassistische Äußerungen gut heißt, wird bei anderen sehr schnell den Eindruck erwecken, selber ein Rassist zu sein. Das darf man, das unterliegt der Meinungsfreiheit. Und es unterliegt ebenso der Meinungsfreiheit anderer, Menschen mit diesem Verhalten zu ignorieren.



Ich geb dir vollkommen Recht. Aber wenn ich in ein anderes Land gehe/ziehe, muss ich mich anpassen. Da habe ich auch kein Problem mit. Wenn ich auf Teneriffa in meinem geliebten El Medano bin habe ich auch die Art und Weise zu akzeptieren. Wenn ich da Urlaub mache, lebe ich wie die Einheimischen einfach in den Tag rein. Arbeiten könnte ich mit denen aber nicht. Ich passe mich da halt an. Ich kann beim Supermarkt nicht Türen und Fenster eintreten nur weil die ne längere Mittagspause haben. Und genau das erwarte ich auch von jedem Zuwanderer. Wir bauen Moscheen damit jeder beten kann. In der Türkei würde keiner ne evangelische Kirche bauen damit ich beten kann. Würde ich aber da auch nicht verlangen. Man hat sich einfach anzupassen


----------



## DKK007 (14. Juni 2020)

Die Türkei ist aber auch keine Demokratie, wo es entsprechende Religionsfreiheit gibt.


----------



## Gabbyjay (14. Juni 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> _Wie willst du nun gegen Rassismus vorgehen?_



Wie soll man so eine allgemeine Frage jetzt beantworten?
Ansätze dafür gibt es schließlich hunderte.
Ich für meinen Teil kann mich nur ganz normal verhalten und hoffen, dass ich nicht rassistisch angefeindet werde.


----------



## DKK007 (14. Juni 2020)

Gabbyjay schrieb:


> Ich für meinen Teil kann mich nur ganz normal verhalten und hoffen, dass ich nicht rassistisch angefeindet werde.



Ist für den normalen Bürger aber schon zu einfach, denn den betrifft es nicht.
Da machst du es dir zu leicht.


----------



## Gabbyjay (14. Juni 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Ist für den normalen Bürger aber schon zu einfach, denn den betrifft es nicht.



Bitte was? Was ist denn jetzt ein "normaler Bürger" ?


----------



## DKK007 (14. Juni 2020)

Theoretisch alle. Aber wie die Realität zeigt, weicht die Praxis davon ab. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Rechte, rassistische und antisemitische Gewalt in Deutschland 2018 - Jahresbilanzen der Opferberatungsstellen | VBRG

Und man muss natürlich noch die rassistische Polizeigewalt oder allgemein rassistische Polizeikontrollen aufzählen, zu denen es gar keine Statistik bisher gibt. 
Wie rassistisch ist die deutsche Polizei? | Deutschland | DW | 06.06.2020

Dazu kommt der strukturelle Rassismus bei der Wohnung und Jobsuche usw.


----------



## Gabbyjay (14. Juni 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Theoretisch alle. Aber wie die Realität zeigt, weicht die Praxis davon ab.



Also sind die von (rechten) Gewalttaten betroffenen Bürger keine normalen Bürger?


----------



## DKK007 (14. Juni 2020)

Gabbyjay schrieb:


> Also sind die von (rechten) Gewalttaten betroffenen Bürger keine normalen Bürger?


Für die Täter offensichtlich nicht. Sonst gäbe es keinen Rassismus oder Antisemitismus.


----------



## EndangeredSpecies (14. Juni 2020)

Ein Video zum Thema Rassismus in Deutschland aus Sicht der deutschen Autorin of Color Alice Hasters:
"Buch von Alice Hasters: "Was weiße Menschen nicht über Rassismus hören wollen" | puzzle | BR"
*YouTube*


----------



## Gabbyjay (14. Juni 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Für die Täter offensichtlich nicht. Sonst gäbe es keinen Rassismus oder Antisemitismus.



Das ist gut. Fast hätte ich den Eindruck gewonnen, mit "normaler Bürger" sei jetzt der vielzitierte privilegierte weiße gemeint gewesen.

Und wo mache ich es mir jetzt zu einfach?


----------



## EndangeredSpecies (14. Juni 2020)

"#BlackLivesMatter #ykollektiv #funk
Antirassismus-Demo in Berlin - Was Du gegen Rassismus tun kannst.
Der Tod von George Floyd schockiert. Ein weißer Polizist drückt dem 46-jährigen Afroamerikaner sein Knie auf den Nacken und schnürt ihm die Luft ab. 16 Mal fleht George Floyd: &#8222;I can&#8217;t breathe&#8220;. &#8222;Ich kann nicht atmen.&#8220; Wenig später stirbt er. Das Video von seinem Tod landete in den Sozialen Netzwerken und war Auslöser für weltweite Anteilnahme und Solidarität. Seitdem werden unzählige Beiträge unter den Hashtags &#8222;Black Lives Matter&#8220; und &#8222;Blackout Tuesday&#8220; geteilt. Weltweit gehen hunderttausende Menschen gegen Rassismus auf die Straßen &#8211; auch in Deutschland. Am 6. Juni haben Veranstalter Gaspar und seine Freund*innen zur &#8222;Silent Demo &#8211; Nein zu Rassismus&#8220; in Berlin aufgerufen. Angemeldet waren 1.500 Menschen, es kommen mehr als 15.000. Sie demonstrieren zusammen gegen Rassismus, Polizeigewalt und strukturelle Benachteiligung. In vielen anderen deutschen Städten war das Bild ähnlich: Mit so viel Solidarität hätte niemand gerechnet. Reporter Felix Edeha trifft den Berliner Veranstalter Gaspar, Kollegin Aminata Belli und Demonstrant*innen. Er spricht mit ihnen über ihre eigenen Erfahrungen mit Rassismus und stellt sich die Frage: Was muss eigentlich passieren, bis die ganze Gesellschaft gegen Rassismus einsteht? Und was bringen schwarze Bilder und #BlackLivesMatter-Sprüche bei Instagram? "
*YouTube*


----------



## DKK007 (14. Juni 2020)

Gabbyjay schrieb:


> Und wo mache ich es mir jetzt zu einfach?



Ich habe dich gefragt, wie du gegen Rassismus vorgehen willst. 

Dazu kam nur eine "Ich-bezogene" Antwort, das du hoffst selbst nicht rassistisch behandelt zu werden was aber auch so recht unwahrscheinlich ist. dass dir das passiert. 
Es kam weder eine "Ich-bezogene" Antwort, wie du selbst rassistischen Handeln/Sprache im Alltag vermeiden willst, noch was die Gesellschaft allgemein tun könnte.


----------



## Gabbyjay (14. Juni 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Ich habe dich gefragt, wie du gegen Rassismus vorgehen willst.
> 
> Dazu kam nur eine "Ich-bezogene" Antwort, das du hoffst selbst nicht rassistisch behandelt zu werden was aber auch so recht unwahrscheinlich ist. dass dir das passiert.



Ach, und das weißt Du woher genau?
Zur Info: Ich bin selbst dunkler Hautfarbe.
Was zwar letztlich Eure ganzen Nazi- und Rassismusvorwürfe ziemlich ad absurdum führen dürfte, aber das sei nur mal nebenbei erwähnt.

Vor allem ist Deine Frage gar nicht dazu geeignet, hier den Rassismus-Vorwurf zu widerlegen.
Schließlich würde man nicht dadurch zum Rassisten, dass man sich nicht aktiv an Antirassismus-Aktionen beteiligt.


----------



## DeFi (14. Juni 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Die Türkei ist aber auch keine Demokratie, wo es entsprechende Religionsfreiheit gibt.



Das war en blödes Beispiel, haste Recht. Ich wollte nur sagen, dass man sich einfach anpassen sollte. Um es im extremen zu sagen: Müsste ich in Afrika auch. 

Für mich schon wieder zu doof, dass ich das extrem nenne. Für mich ein Land wie jedes andere auch, wo ich mich natürlich an die Kultur anpassen würde...


----------



## DKK007 (14. Juni 2020)

Gabbyjay schrieb:


> Zur Info: Ich bin selbst dunkler Hautfarbe.



Ist bloß die Frage, was nun die Rechten im Forum dazu sagen.


----------



## Gabbyjay (14. Juni 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Ist bloß die Frage, was nun die Rechten im Forum dazu sagen.



Ich dachte ich bin der rechte?


----------



## EndangeredSpecies (14. Juni 2020)

"#BlackLivesMatter #reporter #funk
Black Lives Matter Deutschland: "Wir sind nicht mehr alleine" | reporter
 Ein weißer Polizist kniet auf dem Hals von George Floyd -  8 Minuten und 46 Sekunden. 
Kurz danach ist Floyd tot. Was dann kommt, sind landesweite Proteste in den USA - gegen Rassismus und Polizeigewalt. Die Bilder gehen um die Welt. Sowohl die der hauptsächlich friedlichen Proteste der Black Lives Matter Bewegung, aber auch die der Ausschreitungen und Plünderungen während der Proteste. Auch hier in Deutschland gehen Menschen auf die Straße. Auf den ersten Blick ist die Situation in den USA nicht mit Deutschland vergleichbar, was bewegt die Menschen hier zu demonstrieren? Welche Erfahrungen mit Rassismus haben sie und was kann ich als Weißer eigentlich gegen Rassismus tun? Um diese Fragen zu beantworten, begleitet Ben die 20-Jährige Lizzy von der Afro-Jugend München auf die bis dato größte antirassistische Demo der Stadt #BlackLivesMatter. Er trifft David Mayonga alias Roger Rekless von Deichkind der sagt, so etwas habe er noch nie erlebt.


&#55356;&#57270; Musik:
Beyoncé feat. Kendrick Lamar - Freedom

&#9757;&#65039; Wenn ihr euch noch weiter über Rassismus informieren wollt, können wir folgende Bücher empfehlen:

Alice Hasters: Was weiße Menschen nicht über Rassismus hören wollen - aber wissen sollten
Tupoka Ogette: Exit racism
Die ersten beiden Bücher gibt es auch als Audiobook. &#55357;&#56841;
Noah Sow: Deutschland Schwarz Weiss: der alltägliche Rassismus
Ibram X. Kendi: Gebrandmarkt"
YouTube


----------



## Gabbyjay (14. Juni 2020)

EndangeredSpecies: Was machst Du da eigentlich die ganze Zeit?


----------



## DeFi (14. Juni 2020)

EndangeredSpecies schrieb:


> "#BlackLivesMatter #reporter #funk
> Black Lives Matter Deutschland: "Wir sind nicht mehr alleine" | reporter
> Ein weißer Polizist kniet auf dem Hals von George Floyd -  8 Minuten und 46 Sekunden.
> Kurz danach ist Floyd tot. Was dann kommt, sind landesweite Proteste in den USA - gegen Rassismus und Polizeigewalt. Die Bilder gehen um die Welt. Sowohl die der hauptsächlich friedlichen Proteste der Black Lives Matter Bewegung, aber auch die der Ausschreitungen und Plünderungen während der Proteste. Auch hier in Deutschland gehen Menschen auf die Straße. Auf den ersten Blick ist die Situation in den USA nicht mit Deutschland vergleichbar, was bewegt die Menschen hier zu demonstrieren? Welche Erfahrungen mit Rassismus haben sie und was kann ich als Weißer eigentlich gegen Rassismus tun? Um diese Fragen zu beantworten, begleitet Ben die 20-Jährige Lizzy von der Afro-Jugend München auf die bis dato größte antirassistische Demo der Stadt #BlackLivesMatter. Er trifft David Mayonga alias Roger Rekless von Deichkind der sagt, so etwas habe er noch nie erlebt.
> ...



Ich lehn mich jetzt mal weit aus dem Fenster und behaupte, dass diese Demo nicht stattgefunden hätte, hätte es einen weißen getroffen. Demo gegen Polizeigewalt is  da vollkommen angebracht. Die haben sich auch an Regeln zu halten. 

Und da rutschen wir wieder in ein ganz anderes Thema. Denn ich bin der Meinung, dass die Jungs sich viel zu viel gefallen lassen müssen. IN DEUTSCHLAND


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (14. Juni 2020)

DeFi schrieb:


> Aber wenn ich in ein anderes Land gehe/ziehe, muss ich mich anpassen.


Anpassen musst Du Dich in einem Rechtsstaat an die Gesetze, mehr nicht. 



DeFi schrieb:


> Wenn ich da Urlaub mache, lebe ich wie die Einheimischen einfach in den Tag rein. Arbeiten könnte ich mit denen aber nicht.


Du bist vermutlich auch körperlich nicht in der Lage, bei 45°C Lufttemperatur körperliche Arbeit zu verrichten. Das ist eine Kulturfrage. Wir leben immer schon in der gemäßigten Zone und haben andere Schlaf- und Wachzeiten als Kulturen in sehr heißen Gegenden. Eine spanische Siesta gibt es aus gutem Grunde.



DeFi schrieb:


> Ich passe mich da halt an.


Das ist für einen Deutschen aber sehr ungewöhnlich, da habe ich anderes erlebt. Normaerleise bilden Deutsche eingeschworere Gemeinschaften, Gründen Siedlungen z.B. in Spanien und leben da genau wie hier. Schau mal auf die Hutterer in den USA. Das sind Deutsche, typische Deutsche.



DeFi schrieb:


> wir bauen Moscheen damit jeder beten kann.


Wo bauen wir Moscheen? Was behauptest Du da? Wir dulden es trotz des Artikel 4, GG gerade einmal mit viel rassistischer Gegenwehr der Gartenzwege, dass Gemeinden eine Baugenehmigung bekommen. Und ja, vor hundert Jahren haben wir Kriegsgefangenen noch Gebetshäuser gebaut, da sind wir heute weit von entfernt, der Rassismus und die religiöse Intolerenz nehmen zu. Früher waren die Türkei und Deutschland enge Verbündete, seit Kohl wird wieder massive Rassismus gegen die Türkei betrieben.



DeFi schrieb:


> In der Türkei würde keiner ne evangelische Kirche bauen damit ich beten kann. Würde ich aber da auch nicht verlangen. Man hat sich einfach anzupassen


Ist das Dein Maßstab und wünscht Du Dir eine Diktatur nach türkischem Vorbild in Deutschland? Was ist das für eine Aussage? Wir verwehren es in der Regel hier lebenden Menschen,  ihre nach Artikel 4 gegebene Religionsfreiheit auszuleben. Das ist Rassismus. Und der wird nicht dadurch besser, dass andere Länder viel schlimmer sind.



DeFi schrieb:


> Ich lehn mich jetzt mal weit aus dem Fenster und  behaupte, dass diese Demo nicht stattgefunden hätte, hätte es einen  weißen getroffen.


Und ich lehne mich ganz weit aus dem Fenster und behaupte, dass noch niemals ein weißer von Polizisten in den USA über 10min langsam erdrosselt wurde. EWrschossen werden auf der Flucht genug oder in üblichen Schießereien, dieser Art von Mord hat es gegen weiße Bürger nicht gegeben.

Und wenn man wieder ein Attentäter einen weißen im Amoklauf erschießt, dann gibt es genau dieselben Kundgebungen.


----------



## DKK007 (14. Juni 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Anpassen musst Du Dich in einem Rechtsstaat an die Gesetze, mehr nicht.



Du musst dich in jedem Staat an die Gesetze anpassen. Auch in Ländern die keine Demokratien sind. Denn da ist dann besonders schnell der Kopf ab.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (14. Juni 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Auch in Ländern die keine Demokratien sind. Denn da ist dann besonders schnell der Kopf ab.


Ich habe nur eine Aussage zu einem Rechtsstaat gemacht und jedes Land in der EU ist einer. In anderen Ländern mag das anders sein, das ist aber nicht der Maßstab für Teneriffa


----------



## DKK007 (14. Juni 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Ich habe nur eine Aussage zu einem Rechtsstaat gemacht und jedes Land in der EU ist einer.



Bei Polen und Ungarn kann man da durchaus drüber streiten.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (14. Juni 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Bei Polen und Ungarn kann man da durchaus drüber streiten.


Geht es um Straf- und Zivilrecht sind das natürlich Rechtsstaaten. Es geht nur um das Prozedere des Einsetzens der obersten Verfassungsrichter. Deutschland ist so wenig Rechtsstaat, weil unsere Staatsanwaltschaft nicht unabhängig ist, dass wir keine EU weiten Haftbefehle mehr ausstellen dürfen. Soviel zum typischen hohen Ross der verzerrten Wahrnehmung der Deutschen:
_
"... Deutsche Staatsanwaltschaften dürfen einem Urteil des höchsten  EU-Gerichts zufolge keine Europäischen Haftbefehle ausstellen. In der  Bundesrepublik gebe es "keine hinreichende Gewähr für Unabhängigkeit  gegenüber der Exekutive", urteilte der Europäische Gerichtshof in  Luxemburg. ..."_
EuGH: Deutsche Staatsanwaelte duerfen EU-Haftbefehl nicht ausstellen - DER SPIEGEL

In Karatschi habe ich erlebt, was er bedeutet, nicht in einem Rechtsstaat zu sein. Als wir im Hotel angekommen sind, kam der freundliche Polizeichef und machte eine Rundreise durch die Stadt mit uns. Ganz liebevoll, wirkliche Touristenfreunde. Er zeigte uns z.B. das Gefängnis. Wieder im Hotel wollte er 1000,-€ haben. Ich war ja nicht blöd, passe mich an Landesgepflogenheiten an und zahlte, mein trotteliger typisch deutscher Reisebegleiter fing an zu diskutieren. Dann "fand" die Polizei ein Tütchen Drogen und nahm ihn mit. Das dauerte dann und wurde merklich teurer.


----------



## Whispercat (14. Juni 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Und jetzt, wie immer in solchen Themen, kommt nach Relativen und Provozieren das haarspalterische Zerreden.  Es ist immer dasselbe Prinzip ....



Ich frage mich ob du es in diesem Fred noch hinbekommst ein Einziges mal konkrete Beispiele zu nennen. 



EndangeredSpecies schrieb:


> Mit der Konsequenz ist das so eine Sache. Da wurde seitenlang über die rassistischen Hetzjagden in Chemnitz diskutiert, der Fakt der Hetzjagd angezweifelt, sich an einem (!) Video aufgehangen, dass darauf doch gar kein Rassismus zu sehen sei, um dann zu verneinen, dass mensch ja gar nicht angezweifelt hätte, dass es rassistische Ausschreitungen in Chemnitz gegeben hätte.  Schon etwas peinlich.



Mit dem lesen haben wir es scheinbar nicht so : 



Whispercat schrieb:


> Mach das doch einfach, bin mal gespannt ob du dabei mehr findest ausser bissige Kommentare gegenüber Epic und meiner Sicht über Chemnitz. Und nur damit das klar ist, ich sage nicht ich weiss das es keine Hetzjagden gab sondern das ich es mir bestimmt nicht rausnehme auf Basis von zwei halbgaaren Videos auf denen man meiner Meinung nach nichts eindeutiges erkennt anfange Leute zu verurteilen.



- 



DKK007 schrieb:


> Es wird von euch angezweifelt, dass es überhaupt Hetzjagden gab und Polizeiprotokolle sowie Ermittlungsberichte ignoriert.
> 
> Hier nochmal die Links:
> Chemnitz-Chatprotokolle: Verabredung zu Hetzjagden - Politik - SZ.de
> ...



Chatprotokolle & Prahlereien in einer WhatsApp Gruppe - hat aber nichts mit einer Hetzjagd zu tun
Ein Afghane wurde bedauerlicherweise verletzt  - hat aber nichts mit einer Hetzjagd zu tun. 
100 vermumte Personen mit Steinen suchen Ausländer - ja möglicherweise aber offensichtlich ist es auch hier zu keiner Hetzjagd gekommen. 
Teilnehmer sind "gewaltsuchend" und es gab Auschreitungen insbesondere gegen die Polizei - ja davon gibt es sogar mehrere Videos hat aber auch nichts mit einer Hetzjagd zu tun.

Das Einzige was also darauf hindeutet sind nach wie vor zwei halbgaare Videos und die Aussage der RAA Chemnitz das es "zu Jagdszenen gekommen sein soll" womit man sich allerdings wahrscheinlich auf die beiden bekannten Videos bezieht. Und tut mir Leid aber 10 Meter nem Typen hinterherzurennen und dem nen Tritt zu verpassen nachdem der zuvor ne Flasche geworfen haben soll ist für mich nicht mal mit viel Fantasie eine "Hetzjagd". Nochmal, in Zeiten wo praktisch jeder mit nem Smartphone rumrennt kannst du mir einfach nicht erzählen das dein bester Beweis ( und das betone und wiederhole ich DEIN BESTER BEWEIS ) zwei Videos sind auf denen man nichts EINDEUTIGES erkennt. 

Und nur damit das ganz klar ist, niemand hier sagt es ist ausgeschlossen das es Hetzjagden gab, was ich sage ist das ich bisher nichts EINDEUTIGES gesehen habe was darauf hindeutet. 



DKK007 schrieb:


> Dazu kommt der strukturelle Rassismus bei der Wohnung und Jobsuche usw.



Weil sowas in Deutschland ja auch am laufenden Band passiert. Natürlich kann man davon ausgehen das man schon den Einen oder Anderen Fall finden wird allerdings ist sowas dann halt eindeutig unter personellem Rassismus zu verbuchen. 



Gabbyjay schrieb:


> EndangeredSpecies: Was machst Du da eigentlich die ganze Zeit?



Werbung für diese linksversiffte Plattform namens Funk denn man hat es scheinbar bitter nötig nachdem man sich jahrelang mit solchen Witzfiguren wie Tarek "ihr seid alle weiss" Tesfu, den Datteltätern oder Rayk Anders unbeliebt gemacht hat.



Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Und ich lehne mich ganz weit aus dem Fenster und behaupte, dass noch niemals ein weißer von Polizisten in den USA über 10min langsam erdrosselt wurde. EWrschossen werden auf der Flucht genug oder in üblichen Schießereien, dieser Art von Mord hat es gegen weiße Bürger nicht gegeben.



Tony Timpa &#8211; Murdered by Police in Manner Similar to George Floyd, But He Was White &#8211; Best Gore 

gut, wurde nicht erdrosselt sondern sein Gesicht in die Erde gedrückt aber das Resultat war ja offensichtlich dasselbe.

Oder wer errinnert sich noch an Daniel Shaver den man im Hotelflur wegen einer falschen Bewegung einfach abgeknallt hat ? 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OflGwyWcft8

Aber wie heisst es doch so schön ? Wer sich zu weit aus dem Fenster lehnt sollte fliegen können.


----------



## Tengri86 (14. Juni 2020)

Whispercat schrieb:


> linksversiffte




Gutmenschen + vegane Antirassisten  und Klimaretter hast du noch vergessen

Satire


----------



## Gabbyjay (14. Juni 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Anpassen musst Du Dich in einem Rechtsstaat an die Gesetze, mehr nicht.



Anpassen sollte man sich dort, wo man zu Gast ist, generell so, dass man niemanden stört.




> Das ist für einen Deutschen aber sehr ungewöhnlich, da habe ich anderes erlebt. Normaerleise bilden Deutsche eingeschworere Gemeinschaften, Gründen Siedlungen z.B. in Spanien und leben da genau wie hier. Schau mal auf die Hutterer in den USA. Das sind Deutsche, typische Deutsche.



Diese bösen, bösen Deutschen!
Verallgemeinerungen aufgrund der Herkunft sind das.
Und damit machst Du selbst genau das, was Du hier permanent penetrant versuchst anderen auf Teufel komm raus anzudichten. Ich weiß nicht, ob Dir das überhaupt noch auffällt...


----------



## Tengri86 (14. Juni 2020)

Gabbyjay schrieb:


> EndangeredSpecies: Was machst Du da eigentlich die ganze Zeit?



Manche Kapern threads -> dann geht Topic Thema drunter-> wo man eigentlich per PM sich auseinandersetzen könnte statt tagsüber hier gammeln + viele Seiten zumüllen und leute daran zu hindern  Topic bezogene Diskussion zuführen.   

kennste?  diva /snickers?

------------------


Kann bitte  ein Mod vorbeischauen ?


----------



## Gabbyjay (14. Juni 2020)

Tengri86 schrieb:


> Manche Kapern threads -> dann geht Topic Thema drunter-> wo man eigentlich per PM sich auseinandersetzen könnte statt tagsüber hier gammeln + viele Seiten zumüllen und leute daran zu hindern  Topic bezogene Diskussion zuführen.



Und von wem sprichst Du damit jetzt?


----------



## DKK007 (14. Juni 2020)

Tengri86 schrieb:


> Kann bitte  ein Mod vorbeischauen ?



Scheinbar will sich hier kein Mod einmischen. 
Ansonsten musst du natürlich einen Beitrag melden, damit der überhaupt wahrgenommen wird.


----------



## Paktai (14. Juni 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Für weiße Männer, Frauen kennen Diskriminierung und Gewalt sehr gut ....


Herrlich. Sexismus und Rassismus in nur einem Satz. Dafür bekommst du gleich einen Pluspunkt. ...


----------



## DeFi (14. Juni 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Anpassen musst Du Dich in einem Rechtsstaat an die Gesetze, mehr nicht.
> 
> 
> Du bist vermutlich auch körperlich nicht in der Lage, bei 45°C Lufttemperatur körperliche Arbeit zu verrichten. Das ist eine Kulturfrage. Wir leben immer schon in der gemäßigten Zone und haben andere Schlaf- und Wachzeiten als Kulturen in sehr heißen Gegenden. Eine spanische Siesta gibt es aus gutem Grunde.
> ...



Ich hab jetzt echt keinen Bock das alles einzeln zu zitieren: 

zu 1: Hab ich doch gesagt?! 

zu 2: Du hast nicht verstanden was ich sagte. Sie sollen ihren Siesta haben, ich habe da einfach mit zu leben wenn ich da bin. Aber wenn ich hier einen Spanier einstelle, hat er das eben nicht mehr. Und das hat er verdammt nochmal zu akzeptieren. 

Und zum Thema 45° kann mir keine Sau mehr erzählen was läuft. Wenn moins -10° sind hab ich trotzdem um 5Uhr da zu stehen und die Parkplätze meiner Mitarbeiter zu räumen. Und wenn es 45° sind steh ich auch von 7.30-1800 auf er Arbeit. Und mein Haus hab ich auch noch selbst gebaut. Egal wie viel Grad es waren...

zu 3: Ich muss nix lesen oder sonst irgendwas. Ich passe mich in einem anderen Land einfach an. Ich muss nach deren Regeln leben. Ganz einfach 

zu 4: Komm... Wir ham genug gebaut, damit sich hier jeder wohlfühlt.....

zu 5: Ich hab bereits gesagt, dass es ein scheiß Beispiel war. Aber ist es zu viel verlangt, dass die Leute die hier her kommen sich anpassen???

Zu 6:  So und ich leg jetzt beide Hände dafür ins Feuer, dass genauso viele Weiße auf dieselbe Art verstorben sind. Aber das ist für die Medien nur noch Kleinkram...


----------



## DKK007 (14. Juni 2020)

Der Anteil der Schwarzen in der Bevölkerung ist aber geringer.


----------



## DeFi (14. Juni 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Der Anteil der Schwarzen in der Bevölkerung ist aber geringer.



Versteh mich jetzt bitte nicht falsch. Mag all deine Posts und grad bei Thema MFSM2020 waren wir uns einig: 

Aber mach das prozentual en Unterschied? Jetzt mal im Ernst...


----------



## DKK007 (14. Juni 2020)

Ja. 
13% Schwarze in der US-Bevölkerung, aber 24% Schwarze durch Polizisten erschossen. 

Hier ein Video zur Statistik: 
Schwarz und Weiss in den USA - ZDFheute


----------



## nuhll (14. Juni 2020)

Gabbyjay schrieb:


> Du bist für mich auch am Rassismus verbreiten.



Was ist der Unterschied zwischen euch und Nazis?


----------



## Gabbyjay (14. Juni 2020)

nuhll schrieb:


> Was ist der Unterschied zwischen euch und Nazis?



Du weißt gar nicht was ein Nazi ist, oder?


----------



## Gabbyjay (14. Juni 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Ja.
> 13% Schwarze in der US-Bevölkerung, aber 24% Schwarze durch Polizisten erschossen.



Da fehlt aber der Einbezug der Kriminalitätsstatistik.


----------



## DKK007 (14. Juni 2020)

Gabbyjay schrieb:


> Da fehlt aber der Einbezug der Kriminalitätsstatistik.



Der ist schon mit drin. 

Allerdings hat die Hautfarbe keine Relation mit der Kriminalität. 
Die Kriminalität hängt von der sozialen Schicht ab.

Oder bist du jetzt plötzlich kriminell, nur weil du schwarz bist?


----------



## Gabbyjay (14. Juni 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Der ist schon mit drin.
> 
> Allerdings hat die Hautfarbe keine Relation mit der Kriminalität.
> Die Kriminalität hängt von der sozialen Schicht ab.



Da stand nur "Bevölkerung".
Und wenn Du hier zwischen schwarz und weiß unterscheidest, dann spielt es ja eine Rolle wie viele Verbrechen jeweils begangen werden.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (14. Juni 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Ja.
> 13% Schwarze in der US-Bevölkerung, aber 24% Schwarze durch Polizisten erschossen.


Mach Dir keine Sorgen, dass wird eh wieder relativiert werden. Es geht nicht um einen einfachen Totschlag, wenn jemand auf der Flucht erschossen wird oder als Amokläufer füsiliert wird, es geht um eine Hinrichtung eines Wehrlosen am Boden liegenden und unbewaffneten, der langsam und erbärmlich ohne Grund ermordet wurde. Das ist eine ganz andere Nummer. Da braucht man keine Vergleiche und keine Statistiken zu anderen Fälle. Es geht um Hinrichtungen.


----------



## DKK007 (14. Juni 2020)

Das Video habe ich doch verlinkt. Da habe ich schon vorausgesetzt, das man sich das mit anschaut, wenn man über Quellen diskutieren will. 

Und unterlasse endlich die Doppelposts!! Es gibt einen Bearbeiten-Button.


----------



## Gabbyjay (14. Juni 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Mach Dir keine Sorgen, dass wird eh wieder relativiert werden. Es geht nicht um einen einfachen Totschlag, wenn jemand auf der Flucht erschossen wird oder als Amokläufer füsiliert wird, es geht um eine Hinrichtung eines Wehrlosen am Boden liegenden und unbewaffneten, der langsam und erbärmlich ohne Grund ermordet wurde. Das ist eine ganz andere Nummer. Da braucht man keine Vergleiche und keine Statistiken zu anderen Fälle. Es geht um Hinrichtungen.



Es ist aber ein berechtigte Frage, ob solche Hinrichtungen nicht auch an anderen Bevölkerungsgruppen begangen werden.


----------



## DKK007 (14. Juni 2020)

Gabbyjay schrieb:


> Es ist aber ein berechtigte Frage, ob solche Hinrichtungen nicht auch an anderen Bevölkerungsgruppen begangen werden.



Nein, oder zumindest deutlich seltener.


----------



## Gabbyjay (14. Juni 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Das Video habe ich doch verlinkt. Da habe ich schon vorausgesetzt, das man sich das mit anschaut, wenn man über Quellen diskutieren will.
> Und unterlasse endlich die Doppelposts!! Es gibt einen Bearbeiten-Button.



Aber Dein Video bestätigt doch eher, was er sagt.

Und: Ich seh keinen Doppelpost?
Du scheinst Dich ja schon wieder mächtig aufzuregen. : D


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (14. Juni 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Nein, oder zumindest deutlich seltener.


Hier ist das gut aufgedröselt. Es lässt sich eindeutig Rassismus ablesen. Aber bewerte jeder selber.
<<Black Lives Matter>>: Acht Grafiken zu den Protesten in den USA


----------



## DKK007 (14. Juni 2020)

Wobei diese Diagrammüberschrift missverständlich ist: "Minderheiten werden bei Fahrzeugkontrollen schneller durchsucht"
Ich dachte erst, da ist die Dauer der Durchsuchung gemeint.


----------



## DeFi (14. Juni 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Ja.
> 13% Schwarze in der US-Bevölkerung, aber 24% Schwarze durch Polizisten erschossen.
> 
> Hier ein Video zur Statistik:
> Schwarz und Weiss in den USA - ZDFheute



Ok, einverstanden. In den USA ist es das krasse Gegenteil.

Aber ist das bei uns auch so?


----------



## DKK007 (14. Juni 2020)

Bei uns fehlt es noch an Statistiken und Studien. Aber die werden jetzt hoffentlich in Auftrag gegeben.


----------



## Gabbyjay (14. Juni 2020)

Ich muss mich jetzt hier ausklinken. Ab morgen wieder Arbeit und keine Zeit mehr fürs Forum.


----------



## DeFi (14. Juni 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Bei uns fehlt es noch an Statistiken und Studien. Aber die werden jetzt hoffentlich in Auftrag gegeben.



Auf Statistiken dürfen wir uns aber auch nicht verlassen, da gehts halt schon los. Siehe Corinna oder Polizeigewalt


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (14. Juni 2020)

DeFi schrieb:


> Auf Statistiken dürfen wir uns aber auch nicht verlassen, da gehts halt schon los.


Richtig, denn es ist in der Realität noch viel schlimmer als das, was die Polizei zugibt. Danke für den Hinweis, aber das ist allen klar.


----------



## DeFi (14. Juni 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Richtig, denn es ist in der Realität noch viel schlimmer als das, was die Polizei zugibt. Danke für den Hinweis, aber das ist allen klar.




Du weißt was ich meinte..........

Aber interessant, dass ich jetzt auf deiner Black List bin...


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (14. Juni 2020)

Sowas z.B. würde mit einem weißen Verdächtigen nie gemacht werden. Es wurde bisher auch kein weißer Verdächtiger, der hilflos am Boden liegt, langsam erwürgt. Dazu findet man keinen einizgen Artikel. Nichts. Geht es um Schwarze, findet man mehrere
Rassismus USA: Boese Absicht oder Versehen? Polizei sorgt fuer Eklat | Politik


----------



## DKK007 (14. Juni 2020)

Für eine richtige Studie ist natürlich auch eine Dunkelfeldforschung nötig. 



DeFi schrieb:


> Aber interessant, dass ich jetzt auf deiner Black List bin...



Was für eine Blacklist?


----------



## nuhll (14. Juni 2020)

Gabbyjay schrieb:


> Du weißt gar nicht was ein Nazi ist, oder?



Mich würde einfach mal interessieren inwieweit ihr euch unterscheidet? Deiner Meinung nach.



DKK007 schrieb:


> Für eine richtige Studie ist natürlich auch eine Dunkelfeldforschung nötig.
> 
> 
> 
> Was für eine Blacklist?



Er meint Blocklist xD


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (14. Juni 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Was für eine Blacklist?


In diesem Thema? Da ist das meiner Meinung nach natürlich eine rassistische Provokation, 
zumindest verstehe ich das so und danach fragt der oder die User/in ja explizit. Vielleicht 
war es auch ein Witz. Also so ein total witziger ...



nuhll schrieb:


> Er meint Blocklist xD


Stimmt, Tippfehler geht natürlich auch, dann nehme ich den zweiten Satz als unwahrscheinlich
zurück.


----------



## EndangeredSpecies (14. Juni 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Für eine richtige Studie ist natürlich auch eine Dunkelfeldforschung nötig.


Wen es interessiert, es gibt ein lesenswertes Buch zu den rassistischen Verhältnissen, auch veranschaulicht anhand Zahlenmaterial, und Blacklivesmatter in den USA:
"Von #Blacklivesmatter zu Black Liberation" von Keeanga-Yamahtta Taylor. original erschienen 2016, dt. Übersetzung von 2017



Gabbyjay schrieb:


> EndangeredSpecies: Was machst Du da eigentlich die ganze Zeit?


Was ich hier mache? Zum Thema Rassismus Anstöße zum Informieren geben, da das offenbar bitter notwendig ist. Andere, wie bspw. Defi, um mal ein offensichtliches Beispiel zu nennen, wittern ihre Chance, um ihre ideologischen Plattitüden hier zu spammen.

Denn sie wissen (angeblich) nicht was sie tun?! - Oder - Kann Demenz eine Folge rechten Gedankenguts sein? Eine solche Diagnose würde dann nicht nur auf Gabbyjay sondern auch auf Whispercat zutreffen. 


Whispercat schrieb:


> Indizien und Prahlereien interessieren absolut niemanden. Meine Frage war ob es tatsächlich Hetzjagden gab oder nicht.


Der Kommentar wurde dann (sicher aus Versehen ) von Gabbyjay, Cosmas, Ray2015, dippich geliket.


----------



## Andrej (15. Juni 2020)

Ihr seid ja immer noch hier und habt es auf 42 Seiten gebracht. Als ich das letzte Mal hier war, waren es 18 Seiten.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dc3p9G47VJ4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Auf dem Kopf knien, scheint normal zu sein bei der Polizei. Hier ein Bild aus Israel. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DKK007 (15. Juni 2020)

Ist in Deutschland aber verboten.


----------



## EndangeredSpecies (15. Juni 2020)

Paktai schrieb:


> Rotkaeppchen schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Für weiße Männer, Frauen kennen Diskriminierung und Gewalt sehr gut ....
> ...


Achja, die weißen Männer haben es schon nicht leicht.  Einige werden gar für Nazis und Rassist*innen gehalten aufgrund dessen, was sie von sich geben.

Aber zurück zu deiner Aussage: So pauschale Aussagen über weiße gemacht werden, muss das nicht als Rassismus eingeordnet werden, wenn unter Rassismus das Herrschaftssystem zu verstehen ist, wonach People of Color unterdrückt werden und weiße davon profitieren.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (15. Juni 2020)

EndangeredSpecies schrieb:


> Achja, die weißen Männer haben es schon nicht leicht.


Nicht aufregen. Einfach nicht aufregen.

Natürlich gibt es in der großen Gruppe der alten weißen Männer auch Menschen, die aus anderen Gründen Diskrimierung kennen, als Homosexuelle, Veganer, im Rollstuhl sitzend, klein, krumm, hässlich, was auch immer, aber darum geht es nicht. Es geht um die überall vorhandere merkliche und fühlbare Diskriminierung. Alleine schon, wenn ich an Clubs und Türsteher denke, an Jobsuche und  Wohnungen, etc. Aber so sind halt immer mehr. Da hat einer Kartoffel gesagt und jetzt weiß man genau, wie es sich anfühlt, seit der Geburt diskriminiert zu werden. 

Einfach nicht aufregen.


----------



## DeFi (15. Juni 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Was für eine Blacklist?



Ich sehe kein Profilbild mehr und hab das einfach mal da rein interpretiert. Black- oder Blocklist ist in dem Moment egal


----------



## DKK007 (15. Juni 2020)

DeFi schrieb:


> Ich sehe kein Profilbild mehr und hab das einfach mal da rein interpretiert.



Das hat RK selbst entfernt.


----------



## DeFi (15. Juni 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Das hat RK selbst entfernt.



Ok, kam mir nur so vor. Alles gut


----------



## Whispercat (15. Juni 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Sowas z.B. würde mit einem weißen Verdächtigen nie gemacht werden. Es wurde bisher auch kein weißer Verdächtiger, der hilflos am Boden liegt, langsam erwürgt. Dazu findet man keinen einizgen Artikel. Nichts. Geht es um Schwarze, findet man mehrere
> Rassismus USA: Boese Absicht oder Versehen? Polizei sorgt fuer Eklat | Politik



Ich hab dir mit Tony Timpa einen Fall benannt und Andrej hat sogar noch nachgelegt aber seltsamerweise wirst du ja immer erstaunlich kleinlaut wenn man dir was direkt vors Gesicht hält das du nicht abstreiten kannst. Da diskutiert man dann ganz schnell weiter und tut so als hätte man nichts gesehen. Aber andererseits kann ich schon verstehen das du Schiss hast, hätte ich auch wenn ich in 3 Beiträgen auseinander genommen worden wäre und argumentativ nicht die geringste Gegenwehr leisten kann 



EndangeredSpecies schrieb:


> Was ich hier mache? Zum Thema Rassismus Anstöße zum Informieren geben, da das offenbar bitter notwendig ist. Andere, wie bspw. Defi, um mal ein offensichtliches Beispiel zu nennen, wittern ihre Chance, um ihre ideologischen Plattitüden hier zu spammen.
> 
> Denn sie wissen (angeblich) nicht was sie tun?! - Oder - Kann Demenz eine Folge rechten Gedankenguts sein? Eine solche Diagnose würde dann nicht nur auf Gabbyjay sondern auch auf Whispercat zutreffen.



Ist ja ne putzige Brunnenvergiftung die du da versuchst ... und sonst so ? lul 



Whispercat schrieb:


> Indizien und Prahlereien interessieren absolut niemanden. Meine Frage war ob es tatsächlich Hetzjagden gab oder nicht.





EndangeredSpecies schrieb:


> Der Kommentar wurde dann (sicher aus Versehen ) von Gabbyjay, Cosmas, Ray2015, dippich geliket.



Na dann erklär doch mal, was haben Prahlereien im Internet mit einer Hetzjagd zu tun ? Wenn für dich rechtsextremistisch ernsthaft bedeutet einen Vergleich in Frage zu stellen der keinen Sinn ergibt dann hast du die Kontrolle über dein Leben verloren.


----------



## Painkiller (15. Juni 2020)

Moin,

der Thread wurde in ein anderes Unterforum verschoben. 

Gruß
Pain


----------



## theoturtle (15. Juni 2020)

Kleiner Kommentar am Rande:
Ich trinke meinen Kaffee schwarz. Und mag ihn so wie er ist.


----------



## DeFi (15. Juni 2020)

theoturtle schrieb:


> Kleiner Kommentar am Rande:
> Ich trinke meinen Kaffee schwarz. Und mag ihn so wie er ist.



Um Gottes Willen.. Bist du wahnsinnig? Ich werf moin früh wenigstens noch fünf Süßstoff rein...


----------



## nuhll (15. Juni 2020)

Was hat sich eigentlich geändert das Nazis keine Nazis mehr sein wollen?

Müssten Sie nicht eigentlich Stolz drauf sein!?

Was hat sich geändert? 

Denken Sie wirklich Sie wären keine? Was denken Sie, sind Sie dann? Was denken Sie, sind Nazis? Oder ist das wirklich nur Taktik? 

Fragen über fragen.


----------



## Sirthegoat (16. Juni 2020)

@Nuhll: Da du keine Person direkt ansprichst darfst du das "Sie" gerne mit kleinem s schreiben..

Der Begriff Nazi ist an sich schon völliger Quatsch und stört mich seit Jahren. Die Menschen die heute geläufig als Nazis betitelt werden sind rechts oder rechtsradikal aufgrund ihrer politischen Ausrichtung. Ein Nazi ist man als Anhänger des Nationalsozialismus der deutlich mehr beinhaltet als Ausländerhass. Jetzt wird man sich wieder denken "was macht das denn schon für einen Unterschied". Einen gewaltigen, ein grundsätzliches Problem unserer Zeit ist das viel zu viel verallgemeinert wird, nicht mehr konkret definiert wird, darum ist auch heute nur noch ein geringer Teil der Menschheit fähig eine vernünftige Diskussion zu führen wie auch wenn er nicht mal weiß worüber er da genau redet.

Jemanden der einmal die Woche aufn Fußballspiel fährt, sich die Birne volllaufen lässt, rumpöbelt und rechte Parolen schwingt ist genau genommen sogar nur ein ungebildeter Idiot.

Und wenn du wissen willst was Anhänger dieser Gesinnung denken dann befrag doch einfach mal deinen Browser, es gibt genug Aussteiger die berichten.



nuhll schrieb:


> Was hat sich geändert?



Das lernst du hoffentlich noch in der Schule siebte Klasse Geschichte wenn ich mich nicht irre.


----------



## nuhll (16. Juni 2020)

Wie nennt man dann Leute die rechtes Gedankengut verbreiten? Die Taten von Rechten und Nazis verteidigen oder Gutheißen?

Ich war wenigstens in der Schule. Und ja, ich habe in Geschichte gut aufgepasst und ja, wir haben KZs besucht.


----------



## Sirthegoat (16. Juni 2020)

Rechte oder Rechtsradikale je nachdem, ist das denn so schwer?


----------



## nuhll (16. Juni 2020)

Also sind Nazis nicht Rechtsradikal?


----------



## Sirthegoat (16. Juni 2020)

nuhll schrieb:


> Also sind Nazis nicht Rechtsradikal?



Uff da ist wirklich jeder Hopfen verloren . Deutsch wurde lang nachdem Englisch als Weltsprache angenommen wurde noch zum schreiben von Doktorarbeiten genutzt weil es eben sehr präzise ist. Ja Nazis sind rechts aber nicht jeder Rechte ist ein Nazi. Wenn du den Begriff so liebst dann benutze ihn doch bitte richtig, was du meinst sind Neonazis.


----------



## DKK007 (16. Juni 2020)

Es sind im Gegensatz zu den 90ern eben keine Neonazis mehr. Denn Neo heißt neu, was nun nicht mehr der Fall ist.
Somit sind es also einfach nur noch Nazis.


----------



## Sirthegoat (16. Juni 2020)

Mit den 90ern hat das nichts zu tun, man unterscheidet hier zwischen Altnazis, also diejenigen die zu der Zeit des Nationalsozialismus in Deutschland gelebt haben und heute noch diese Werte vertreten, wird heute gerne im Zusammenhang mit Alexander Gauland benutzt, was auch völliger Quatsch ist aber das ist ein anderes Thema und eben den Neonazis die danach geboren wurden. Ich unterscheide da selbst nochmal wie gesagt gehört zum Nationalsozialismus deutlich mehr als nur der pure Ausländerhass, für mich sind das eben rechte.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (16. Juni 2020)

nuhll schrieb:


> Also sind Nazis nicht Rechtsradikal?


Nein, nicht zwingend. Der Begriff Nazi ist schwächer. Der Übergang vom "Wertekonservativen", als Synonym für den Rückwärtsgewandten, hin zum Nazi ist fließend. Danach kommt der Rechtsradikale, der mehrere grundgesetzwidrige Meinungen angenommen hat und dann der Rechtsextremist, der obendrauf gewaltbereit ist.


----------



## nuhll (16. Juni 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Nein, nicht zwingend. Der Begriff Nazi ist schwächer. Der Übergang vom "Wertekonservativen", als Synonym für den Rückwärtsgewandten, hin zum Nazi ist fließend. Danach kommt der Rechtsradikale, der mehrere grundgesetzwidrige Meinungen angenommen hat und dann der Rechtsextremist, der obendrauf gewaltbereit ist.




Ja, Extremist ist klar. Das sind die die gewaltbereit sind.
Die mit den extremen Ansichten zb holocaust heißen jetzt rechtsradikale. Du würdest aber auch sagen das Nazi die richtige Bezeichnung als "schwächstes Glied" ist?


----------



## DKK007 (16. Juni 2020)

Nazis sind rechtsradikal bzw. rechtsextrem.


----------



## Oi!Olli (16. Juni 2020)

Sirthegoat schrieb:


> Uff da ist wirklich jeder Hopfen verloren [emoji38]. Deutsch wurde lang nachdem Englisch als Weltsprache angenommen wurde noch zum schreiben von Doktorarbeiten genutzt weil es eben sehr präzise ist. Ja Nazis sind rechts aber nicht jeder Rechte ist ein Nazi. Wenn du den Begriff so liebst dann benutze ihn doch bitte richtig, was du meinst sind Neonazis.


Sind wir auch Neomenschen?


----------



## Tengri86 (16. Juni 2020)

Oi!Olli schrieb:


> Sind wir auch Neomenschen?



Versiffte Neogutmenschen   


Joke


----------



## Mahoy (16. Juni 2020)

Man könnte ein Formblatt erstellen, in dem Vertreter besagter Gruppen ankreuzen können, ob sie lieber als Nazis, Neonazis, Faschisten, Rechtsextreme, Rechtsextremisten, Rechtsradikale, Neonazis, Neofaschisten, braunblau versiffte Herrenmenschen oder als Vollpfosten bezeichnet werden möchten. Eine Mehrfachauswahl wäre natürlich möglich und außerdem gäbe es ein Freifeld, in dem die Wunschbezeichnung eingetragen werden kann.


----------



## seahawk (16. Juni 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Nein, nicht zwingend. Der Begriff Nazi ist schwächer. Der Übergang vom "Wertekonservativen", als Synonym für den Rückwärtsgewandten, hin zum Nazi ist fließend. Danach kommt der Rechtsradikale, der mehrere grundgesetzwidrige Meinungen angenommen hat und dann der Rechtsextremist, der obendrauf gewaltbereit ist.



Wertkonservativ passt da imho nicht, zumindest nicht im eigentliche Sinne, denn wertkonservativ beschreibt ja eigentlich einen Wertekanon der sich stark von einer christlichen Werteprägung ableitet. Das beinhaltet zwar eine gewisse Abneigung gegen Fremdes und auch Fremde aber eben auch einen erheblichen Anteil an Mitgefühl und Nächstenliebe. Wertkonservativ steht für mich daher im klaren Gegensatz zu Nazi und da gibt es auch keinen Übergang. Spricht man von normalen Konservativen - wobei ich ja eher bürgerlich bevorzuge - findet man diese klare Trennung nicht mehr. Wir müssen uns nichts vormachen das rechte Gedankengut ist heute in Deutschland bürgerlicher Mainstream.


----------



## Mahoy (16. Juni 2020)

"Wertkonservativ" ist aus meiner Sicht ein Gummibegriff. Schließlich hat jede/r irgendwelche Werte, die er/sie bewahren ("konservieren") möchte.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (16. Juni 2020)

Mahoy schrieb:


> "Wertkonservativ" ist aus meiner Sicht ein Gummibegriff. Schließlich hat jede/r irgendwelche Werte, die er/sie bewahren ("konservieren") möchte.



Im Volksmund sind damit aber die Konservativen gemeint, also die Werte-Union, die Lucke-AfD usw, aber weniger die liberalen und noch weniger die Linken, die sind ja die "Progressiven", im Sinne von Fortschritt nach hinten zurück in den Sozialismus.


----------



## DKK007 (16. Juni 2020)

Nicht zurück in den Sozialismus, sondern in eine post-kapitalistische Gesellschaftsordnung.


----------



## theoturtle (16. Juni 2020)

Oi!Olli schrieb:


> Sind wir auch Neomenschen?



Nur solange wir jung sind, weil wir da noch neu sind. Zwischendurch sind wir dann nur Menschen und später dann Altmenschen, wenn wir Glück haben.



DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Im Volksmund sind damit aber die Konservativen gemeint, also die Werte-Union, die Lucke-AfD usw, aber weniger die liberalen und noch weniger die Linken, die sind ja die "Progressiven", im Sinne von Fortschritt nach hinten zurück in den Sozialismus.



Der "Volksmund" , im Sinne von Umgangssprache, bezeichnet aber auch Rechtsradikale oft einfach als Nazis, womit wir hiermit



Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Nein, nicht zwingend. Der Begriff Nazi ist  schwächer. Der Übergang vom "Wertekonservativen", als Synonym für den  Rückwärtsgewandten, hin zum Nazi ist fließend. Danach kommt der  Rechtsradikale, der mehrere grundgesetzwidrige Meinungen angenommen hat  und dann der Rechtsextremist, der obendrauf gewaltbereit ist.



wieder einen Widerspruch haben. 

Begriffsdefinitionen und Umgangssprache lassen sich oft nicht in Einklang bringen. Da wären wir wohl wieder an einem Punkt den wir bereits hatten. Ich kann da aber auch nicht wirklich mitreden. Ich verwende eher den "Volksmund," auch wenn ich da gerne mal auf Klugscheisser mache und manche per Definition unpassende Begriffe von Anderen korrigiere. Sofern ich darüber informiert bin. Manchmal aber auch nur aus einer Laune heraus, um zum (Nach-)Denken anzuregen oder zu provozieren.

Irgendwie muss ich hier gerade auch immer wieder an die Känguru-Chroniken denken. Zitat des Kängurus auf das Graffiti "Nazis raus":
"Deine Einstellung ist grundsätzlich löblich und deine Absicht zumindest verständlich. Aber da du forderst &#8218;raus&#8216;, stelle dir doch bitte auch die Fragen: Wo raus? Und wohin? Raus aus Deutschland? Schön und gut. Aber wohin? Denn wer will die schon haben? Keiner! Es hat dem Ausland verständlicherweise keineswegs gefallen, als die Nazis das letzte Mal in großer Zahl aus Deutschland raus marschierten. Schließlich musst du noch bedenken, dass die Nazis dann plötzlich selber Ausländer wären, und wenn du die dann immer noch hassen würdest, wärst du dann selber ein Nazi? Und müsstest du dann selber raus? Und woraus und wohin? Du hättest also genauso gut schreiben können: &#8218;Selber!&#8216; Auf diesem Kindergartenniveau bewegt sich leider deine Argumentation."

Womit ich mich nun wohl für eine zweckdienliche Diskussion disqualifiziert haben könnte.


----------



## DKK007 (16. Juni 2020)

Rassismus in Deutschland aktuell:
ZDFzeit: Streitfall Rassismus - Wie gleich sind wir? - ZDFmediathek
Frontal 21: Der alltägliche Rassismus - ZDFmediathek


----------



## SlaveToTheRave (17. Juni 2020)

*UPDATES:*

Bei anderen großen IT Unternehmen wie Microsoft oder IBM sollen nun 
ebenfalls "problematische" IT-Begriffe gegen andere Wörter getauscht werden.

Und bei GitHub will man "Master" & "Slave" weghaben. 
Unter den entsprechenden Tweets der Verantwortlichen
hält sich die Begeisterung der Community allerdings in sehr engen Grenzen.
Rassismus: Große IT-Firmen streichen Begriffe wie "Blacklist" und "Slave" aus ihren Programmen

Die, zugegeben derbe, Satire-Serie "Little Britain" ist von mehreren Streaming-Plattformen geflogen, 
da es in einer Folge zu Blackfacing kommt.
Wegen "Black Facing": Comedy-Serie "Little Britain" nicht mehr zu streamen

Die ältere, ebenfalls aus dem UK stammende, berühmte Satire-Serie "Fawlty Towers" - u.a. mit Monthy Phyton Mitglied John Cleese - hat ebenfalls
mit Rassismusvorwürfen zu kämpfen. Die Episode "The Germans" wurde von der BBC aus dem Streaming-Programm genommen 
und soll nun auf "Rassismus" (gegen Deutsche) untersucht werden.
Hier der Ausschnitt aus besagter Folge

BBC entfernt Fawlty-Towers Episode "Die Deutschen"

Der Streamingdienst HBO-max hat den Filmklassiker "Vom Winde verweht"  wegen Rassismusvorwürfen aus dem Programm genommen.
Als Resultat sind Film und Buch nun Bestseller bei Amazon (sowie anderen Plattformen) und teilweise bereits ausverkauft.
"Vom Winde verweht" wird zum Bestseller bei Amazon


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (17. Juni 2020)

SlaveToTheRave schrieb:


> Und bei GitHub will man "Master" & "Slave" weghaben.


Guter Schritt und notwendig. Ich fragte mich immer schon, wer einen so behämmerten Begriff eingeführt hatte.


----------



## seahawk (17. Juni 2020)

Rassismus gegen Deutsche finde ich völlig verdient. 

Alle anderen Maßnahmen sind richtig.


----------



## SlaveToTheRave (17. Juni 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Guter Schritt und notwendig.


Finde ich nicht. 
Irgendwelche IT-Begriffe aus dem Kontext reißen und mit den aktuellen Protesten/Diskussionen in den USA in Verbindung zu bringen, ist ziemlicher Unfug. 



Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Ich fragte mich immer schon, wer einen so behämmerten Begriff eingeführt hatte.


IT Entwickler. 
Ich hatte diese Beschriftungen vor 16 Jahren noch auf  Laufwerken und Festplatten die über IDE-Kabel (SATA Vorgänger) angebunden waren. 
Die entsprechende Hierarchie musste mit einem Jumper eingestellt werden.

Ich wäre jedenfalls nie auf die Idee gekommen, diese Begriffe mit Sklaverei in Bezug zu bringen, aber bitte. Jedem seine Probleme. 
Die Grundlegenden Probleme allerdings (Armut, unbrauchbares Sozialsystem und falsche Polizeiausbildung - um nur einige zu nennen)  wird diese Aktion jedenfalls nicht lösen.
Genauso wenig wie das Verbannen oder Zensieren von Satire oder uralten Filmen.


----------



## seahawk (17. Juni 2020)

Wer Sprache und Medien verändert, verändert das Denken.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (17. Juni 2020)

seahawk schrieb:


> Wer Sprache und Medien verändert, verändert das Denken.


Das versteht aber nicht jener. Wer nicht einmal nachdenkt, wenn man Geräte "Master und Slave" nennt, wer nicht einmal hínterfragt, was solche Begriffe bedeuten, wird keine Einschläge mitbekommen, die um ihn herum passieren. Wir können ab jetzt auch alle AfD-Wähler wieder Untermenschen nennen, das ist ja auch ein ganz neutraler Begriff, der nur eine Untergruppe der Bevölkerung bezeichnet. Was sollte also daran aufstoßen, AfD-Wähler als Untermenschen zu bezeichnen.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (17. Juni 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Guter Schritt und notwendig. Ich fragte mich immer schon, wer einen so behämmerten Begriff eingeführt hatte.


Das ist eben eine Rangordnung und hat nichts mit Sklaverei zu tun.
Werfe auch mal den Blick auf ein IDE-Laufwerk, da findest du das auch, da Device 0 und Device 1 wohl zu schwer für die Benutzer war.

Und ja, ich werde weiterhin meine IDE-Platten und auch diese Begriffe verwenden, ich lasse mir von Google nicht den Mund verbieten.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (17. Juni 2020)

seahawk schrieb:


> Rassismus gegen Deutsche finde ich völlig verdient.
> 
> Alle anderen Maßnahmen sind richtig.



Also bitte, übt Rassismus gegen ihn aus, er scheint ein Deutscher zu sein, Benutzername am PC ist glaub Jens, was auf deutschsprachige Länder hindeutet.
Dann aber nicht die Heulsuse spielen.


----------



## Leob12 (17. Juni 2020)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Das ist eben eine Rangordnung und hat nichts mit Sklaverei zu tun.
> Werfe auch mal den Blick auf ein IDE-Laufwerk, da findest du das auch, da Device 0 und Device 1 wohl zu schwer für die Benutzer war.
> 
> Und ja, ich werde weiterhin meine IDE-Platten und auch diese Begriffe verwenden, ich lasse mir von Google nicht den Mund verbieten.



Und was ist so schlimm daran einfach einen unbelasteten Begriff zu nehmen? 


Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## DJKuhpisse (17. Juni 2020)

Leob12 schrieb:


> Und was ist so schlimm daran einfach einen unbelasteten Begriff zu nehmen?
> 
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk



Weil sich die anderen etabliert haben und man haufenweise Doku ändern müsste und diese nichts mit der Hautfarbe zu tun haben.
Zudem sind das Sprechverbote, mal gespannt was als nächstes kommt. Dann sind weiße oder Schwarze Autos auf der Abschussliste.


----------



## Leob12 (17. Juni 2020)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Weil sich die anderen etabliert haben und man haufenweise Doku ändern müsste und diese nichts mit der Hautfarbe zu tun haben.
> Zudem sind das Sprechverbote, mal gespannt was als nächstes kommt. Dann sind weiße oder Schwarze Autos auf der Abschussliste.


Genauso hatten sich irgendwann mal Begriffe etabliert die mittlerweile komplett zurecht nicht mehr benutzt werden. 

Um dein weißes Auto brauchst du keine Angst haben. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## seahawk (17. Juni 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Das versteht aber nicht jener. Wer nicht einmal nachdenkt, wenn man Geräte "Master und Slave" nennt, wer nicht einmal hínterfragt, was solche Begriffe bedeuten, wird keine Einschläge mitbekommen, die um ihn herum passieren. Wir können ab jetzt auch alle AfD-Wähler wieder Untermenschen nennen, das ist ja auch ein ganz neutraler Begriff, der nur eine Untergruppe der Bevölkerung bezeichnet. Was sollte also daran aufstoßen, AfD-Wähler als Untermenschen zu bezeichnen.



Die Leute sehen halt nicht, dass das ganze westliche System zu tiefst rassistisch ist. Unser Lebensstandard basiert auf der Ausbeutung von predominant nicht weißen Gesellschaften.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (17. Juni 2020)

seahawk schrieb:


> Die Leute sehen halt nicht, dass das ganze westliche System zu tiefst rassistisch ist. Unser Lebensstandard basiert auf der Ausbeutung von predominant nicht weißen Gesellschaften.


Doch, sie sehen es und finden es gut. Das ist indirekter Rassismus.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (17. Juni 2020)

seahawk schrieb:


> Die Leute sehen halt nicht, dass das ganze westliche System zu tiefst rassistisch ist. Unser Lebensstandard basiert auf der Ausbeutung von predominant nicht weißen Gesellschaften.



Und wo passiert das und machen da nicht andere Industrienationen wie China auch heftig mit?
Aber ich sehe schon, du willst einfach, dass es uns hier genauso dreckig geht wie den Ärmsten in Afrika, die übrigens Google noch nie gehört haben, da die froh sind, wenn sie ausreichend Wasser haben.


----------



## seahawk (17. Juni 2020)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Und wo passiert das und machen da nicht andere Industrienationen wie China auch heftig mit?
> Aber ich sehe schon, du willst einfach, dass es uns hier genauso dreckig geht wie den Ärmsten in Afrika, die übrigens Google noch nie gehört haben, da die froh sind, wenn sie ausreichend Wasser haben.



Nein, ich will dass es dem Afrikaner und dem Europäer gleich gut geht. Dann geht es dem Europaer zwar schlechter als heute, aber das ist lange überfällig. 

Ich sehe das auch gar nicht so moralisierend, sondern einfach faktisch. Ohne die Sklaverei hätten die europäische Nationen viele globale Ressourcen nicht erschließen können und ohne die dadurch ausgelöste globale Wertschöpfungskette hätten sich in Europe nicht die Bedingungen für die Industrialisierung eingestellt, denn für diese brauchte man 3 Dinge.

1. verfügbare und billige Rohstoffe
2. qualifizierte Arbeitskräfte
3. verfügbare Arbeitskräfte, ohne dabei die landwirtschaftliche Produktion zu gefährden. 

1 und 3 benötigten basieren somit direkt auf der Sklaverei und darauf basiert auch unserer heutiger Wohlstand.


----------



## Leob12 (17. Juni 2020)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Und wo passiert das und machen da nicht andere Industrienationen wie China auch heftig mit?
> Aber ich sehe schon, du willst einfach, dass es uns hier genauso dreckig geht wie den Ärmsten in Afrika, die übrigens Google noch nie gehört haben, da die froh sind, wenn sie ausreichend Wasser haben.



Und weiter? "Aber die anderen sind auch böse..." 
Ja, auch andere Länder sind rassistisch, China in Bezug auf die Uiguren bspw. 

Aber nur weil du deine veraltenen Begriffe nicht verwenden kannst, wirst du nicht ins 18. Jh befördert. Diese Angst ist vollkommen irrational. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## DKK007 (17. Juni 2020)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Und wo passiert das und machen da nicht andere Industrienationen wie China auch heftig mit?
> Aber ich sehe schon, du willst einfach, dass es uns hier genauso dreckig geht wie den Ärmsten in Afrika, die übrigens Google noch nie gehört haben, da die froh sind, wenn sie ausreichend Wasser haben.



Das ist falsch. Die haben mittlerweile durchaus Handys und Internet. Deshalb wissen die ja, was falsch läuft und kommen her.


----------



## Seregios (17. Juni 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Doch, sie sehen es und finden es gut. Das ist indirekter Rassismus.



Wirtschaftliche Ausbeutung mit Rassismus gleichzusetzen ist doch etwas flach. Ausgebeutet wird jeder (als Staat und als Person gesehen), der nicht dazu in der Lage ist sich gegen wirtschaftlich und militärisch Stärkere zur Wehr zu setzen.
Schwarzafrika hat da leider die Arschkarte gezogen, da es nie in der Lage war, sich gegen europäische, arabische und amerikanische Mächte durchzusetzen. 
Das gleiche trifft, meiner Meinung nach, auf die Sklaverei zu. Versklavt wurden und werden schon immer die Menschen, über die man am einfachsten verfügen kann. Da spielt die Hautfarbe keine Rolle. 
Wer gegen Rom einen Krieg anfing und verlor, fand sich schnell als Steineklopper für den nächsten Palast wieder. Im arabischen Raum wird das Kafala-System weidlich gegenüber asiatischen Arbeitern ausgenutzt. usw. und sofort...


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (17. Juni 2020)

seahawk schrieb:


> Rassismus gegen Deutsche finde ich völlig verdient. .


_"Wer sich selber erhöht, wird erniedrigt"_
Mt 23,12) 

Wer andere Untermenschen nennt und Vernichtungskriege führt kann von Glück reden, nicht selber verklavt worden zu sein. Aber das rassistische Denken ist tief verwurzelt. Z.B. diese fürchterlichen Gesichtsvermessungen der Nazi-"Ärzte" und deren absurde Theorie, körperliche Merkmale wie engstehende Augen würde etwas über den Charakter eines Menschen aussagen. Unfassbar und viele nutzen diese absurden Ansätze heute noch.



Seregios schrieb:


> Wirtschaftliche Ausbeutung mit Rassismus gleichzusetzen ist doch etwas flach. ..


Die Ursprünge liegen im Kolonialismus. Darum geht es. Es geht nicht um wirtschaftliche Ausbeutung im Allgemeinen, es geht um besondere Fälle. Gerade die Briten haben in der Beziehung unendliches Leid erzeugt. Die Spanier davor waren auch nicht besser und das aufgeklärte Frankreich hat genauso mitgemacht. Noch heute maßt man sich an, Rohstoffe alter Kolonien als eigene anzusehen.


----------



## DKK007 (17. Juni 2020)

Seregios schrieb:


> Das gleiche trifft, meiner Meinung nach, auf die Sklaverei zu. Versklavt wurden und werden schon immer die Menschen, über die man am einfachsten verfügen kann. Da spielt die Hautfarbe keine Rolle.




Das ist falsch. Die Schwarzen wurden als ungleich angesehen, deshalb wurde erlaubt, diese zu versklaven.


----------



## Seregios (17. Juni 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Das ist falsch. Die Schwarzen wurden als ungleich angesehen, deshalb wurde erlaubt, diese zu versklaven.



Das ist aber erst eine Haltung aus dem 15. - 18. Jahrhundert und im Grunde auch nur eine Ausrede um die Bibel zu umgehen (Gott schuf den Menschen nach seinem Ebenbild (außer Schwarze...hä????).


----------



## DKK007 (17. Juni 2020)

Seregios schrieb:


> Das ist aber erst eine Haltung aus dem 15. - 18. Jahrhundert und im Grunde auch nur eine Ausrede um die Bibel zu umgehen (Gott schuf den Menschen nach seinem Ebenbild (außer Schwarze...hä????).



Und genau aus dieser Zeit kam halt das Hirngespinst mit den Rassen und damit auch der Rassismus.


----------



## Seregios (17. Juni 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Die Ursprünge liegen im Kolonialismus. Darum geht es. Es geht nicht um wirtschaftliche Ausbeutung im Allgemeinen, es geht um besondere Fälle. Gerade die Briten haben in der Beziehung unendliches Leid erzeugt. Die Spanier davor waren auch nicht besser und das aufgeklärte Frankreich hat genauso mitgemacht. Noch heute maßt man sich an, Rohstoffe alter Kolonien als eigene anzusehen.



Stimmt. Aber das ist doch, was ich schrieb. Man nimmt sich, was man bekommen kann. Das dann in der Folge auf die ausgebeuteten Völker herabgesehen wird ist eine Folge der Ausbeutung und nicht die Ursache.
Wäre Asien für die Schiffe der Kolonialmächte einfacher zu erreichen gewesen, hätte es wahrscheinlich die dortigen Völker erwischt.
Keiner denkt sich doch: "Ach, die sind Schwarz, Gelb oder Grün also kaufe und verkaufe ich die" sondern an wen oder was komme ich kostengünstig ran. Brutal aber so tickt die Welt nun mal.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (17. Juni 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Das ist falsch. Die haben mittlerweile durchaus Handys und Internet. Deshalb wissen die ja, was falsch läuft und kommen her.



Ich schrieb die Ärmsten von Afrika. Das sind die, die nur eine Hütte haben und keinen Strom, Wasseranschluss und so.
Die haben andere Probleme als Google, da geht es darum, ob es morgen was zu essen gibt oder nicht.
Erfreulicherweise wird die Zahl der Leute, die so leben (müssen), immer kleiner.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (17. Juni 2020)

Seregios schrieb:


> .. Das dann in der Folge auf die ausgebeuteten  Völker herabgesehen wird ist eine Folge der Ausbeutung und nicht die  Ursache....


Darüber könnte man beim Wein lange reden. Ein typisches Henne-Ei Problem. Einigen wir uns darauf, das hemmungslose Ausbeutung, Herabwürdigung und Kapitalismus in irgend einem Zusammenhang stehen. Genau dann, wenn man in Gemeinschaften jeden als gleichwertig ansieht, beginnt der faire Handel und der faire Umgang untereinander. So meine Interpretation, kann man aber sicherlich anders sehen.



DKK007 schrieb:


> Das ist falsch. Die Schwarzen wurden als ungleich angesehen, deshalb wurde erlaubt, diese zu versklaven.


Du darfst nicht vergessen, dass Skaverei eine uralte Sache ist und überall angewendet wurde. In allen Hochkulturen, am besten beschrieben kennen wir es aus römischer Zeit. Was unsere selektive Geschichtsschreibung völlig ausblendet ist, dass die europäischen "Übermenschen" über Jahrhunderte von weit fortgeschrittenen arabischen Ländern versklavt wurde [1]. Diese Epoche des dunklen Mittelaltern blenden viele gerne aus.  Die Leibeigenschaft, die bei uns bis weit in die Neuzeit üblich war, vergessen auch viele. Bauern gehörten dem Lehnsherren. [2]

________
Quellen:
_... Für Europa brachte die Islamische Expansion 711 die Eroberung der iberischen Halbinsel, deren moslemisch kontrolliertes Gebiet Al-Andalus  genannt wurde. Von Al-Andalus aus entwickelte sich Sklavenhandel mit  den nördlich angrenzenden christlichen Ländern, zu denen die  moslemischen Kaufleute als Feinde des christlichen Abendlandes keinen  direkten Zugang suchten. Alle in Europa noch nicht christianisierten  Völker, zu denen im 9. Jahrhundert etwa noch die von Karl dem Großen bekriegten Sachsen  gehörten, wurden zum Ziel für christliche Sklavenjäger, da hellhäutige  Europäer begehrtes und gewinnbringendes Handelsgut mit Al-Andalus waren.  ..._
[1] https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sklaverei_im_Islam

_... Man kann die Leibeigenschaft auch mit Sklaverei  vergleichen, allerdings unterscheidet sie sich von der Sklaverei in  einem wichtigen Punkt, denn die Leibeigenen wurden nicht wie die Sklaven  als "Ware" angesehen, die einfach "verkauft" werden konnte. Sie durften  auch, im Gegensatz zu Sklaven, Eigentum besitzen - mit Ausnahme von  Grundstücken. Mit der Zeit lehnten sich immer mehr Bauern gegen die  Missstände und die Unterdrückung auf und die Leibeigenschaft wurde ab  dem 18. Jahrhundert nach und nach abgeschafft. In Frankreich gab es sie  zum Beispiel bis zur Französischen Revolution im Jahr 1789, in Bayern bis 1808 und in Preußen bis 1807. ...._
[2] https://www.helles-koepfchen.de/artikel/3334.html


----------



## DKK007 (17. Juni 2020)

Wobei Menschenhandel in Deutschland immer noch betrieben wird, im Fußball. Aber da ermittelt irgendwie niemand. 
Dabei ist Menschenhandel eine Straftat.


----------



## Seregios (17. Juni 2020)

Für die Beträge lass ich mich auch verkaufen.


----------



## DKK007 (17. Juni 2020)

Seregios schrieb:


> Für die Beträge lass ich mich auch verkaufen.



Das Geld bekommt der Verein und nicht der Spieler.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (17. Juni 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Wobei Menschenhandel in Deutschland immer noch betrieben wird, im Fußball.


Sexsklaven und Kindesmissbrauch sind bei uns Treiber der Versklavung. In anderen Ländern auf der Welt wird es weiterhin bei Verarmung betrieben:

*Indien:*
Geschätzte Anzahl an versklavten Menschen: 18.354.700
Prozentualer Anteil von Sklaven an der Bevölkerung: 1,4%


*Pakistan:*
Geschätzte Anzahl an versklavten Menschen: 2.134.900
Prozentualer Anteil von Sklaven an der Bevölkerung: 1,13%


*Bangladesh:*
Geschätzte Anzahl an versklavten Menschen: 1.531.300
Prozentualer Anteil von Sklaven an der Bevölkerung: 0,95%


*China:*
Geschätzte Anzahl an versklavten Menschen: 3.388.400
Prozentualer Anteil von Sklaven an der Bevölkerung: 0,25 %

Ja, Sklaverei existiert auch heute noch - diese Laender fuehren die Liste an


----------



## Leob12 (17. Juni 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Wobei Menschenhandel in Deutschland immer noch betrieben wird, im Fußball. Aber da ermittelt irgendwie niemand.
> Dabei ist Menschenhandel eine Straftat.


Nö im Fußball gibt es keinen Menschenhandel. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## DKK007 (17. Juni 2020)

Leob12 schrieb:


> Nö im Fußball gibt es keinen Menschenhandel.



Der Verkauf von Spielern für Geld erfüllt doch direkt die Definition von Menschenhandel.


----------



## Leob12 (17. Juni 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Der Verkauf von Spielern für Geld erfüllt doch direkt die Definition von Menschenhandel.


Nö die Spieler müssen dazu ihr Einverständnis geben. Will der Spieler den Transfer nicht, findet er nicht statt. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mahoy (17. Juni 2020)

Verruckt-Birdman schrieb:


> Mitten in der Nacht, wenn der antifaschistische Deutsche längst schläft und sich von seinem Bürojob erholt, kommen die Russen und warten die Schiene, schneiden die Äste ab und ziehen dann weiter.
> Der Security-Türke sprüht den Antifaschisten Desinfektionsmittel auf die Einkaufswagen.
> Müll-Omar aus Tunesien leert die antifaschistischen Tonnen.
> Straßenbau-Mumba repariert die antifaschistische Straße, damit der Gut-Michel zum Büro fahren kann.



Oh ja, ich habe selbst gesehen, wie osteuropäische Dienstleister mit der Peitsche aus ihrem heimatlichen Paradies in die Hölle bundesdeutscher Knechtschaft getrieben werden.
Und mein Vater berichtete mir mit Tränen in den Augen, wie damals die türkischen Gastarbeiter in Ketten aus ihrem gelobten Land geführt wurden, um hier unter der Knute deutscher Antifaschisten zu schuften!

Erst anti-antifaschistische Retter wie z.B. die Helden vom NSU haben sich aufgerafft, dem Unrecht Einhalt zu gebieten. Unter Einsatz ihres Lebens erlösten sie die Entrechteten mit gnädiger Kugel von allem irdischen Unbill.  

Mal wieder ernsthaft: Geht's noch?
In einem Beitrag mokierst du dich über Wirtschaftsflüchtlinge, im nächsten schwingst du dich zu ihrem Anwalt auf und setzt nebenbei noch ein (sicherlich nicht optimales, allerdings ebenso angeprangertes) Gefälle der Wirtschaftskraft mit Sklaverei gleich.


----------



## Birdy84 (17. Juni 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Das versteht aber nicht jener. Wer nicht einmal nachdenkt, wenn man Geräte "Master und Slave" nennt, wer nicht einmal hínterfragt, was solche Begriffe bedeuten, wird keine Einschläge mitbekommen, die um ihn herum passieren.


Genau, der wird aber auch den Hintergrund einer Änderung der Bezeichnung nicht hinterfragen oder verstehen. Und die jenigen, die etwas in der Birne haben und aufgeklärt sind, die können die Thematik ohnehin abstrahieren. Mal abgesehen davon beschreiben die Bezeichnungen "Master" und "Slave" den technischen Hintergrund auch für Laien anschaulich.
Die Bedeutung von Schwarz hat hast sich nun mal kulturhistorisch entwickelt und jetzt wird an verschiedenen Stellen versucht mit der Brechstange Neutralität zu erreichen. Und wo soll das Ganze eigentlich aufhöhren, da Kulturen so unterschiedlich sind? Kann man es jedem recht machen?


----------



## DKK007 (17. Juni 2020)

Wenn es Gleichberechtigung gibt. Das ist bei Master/Slave nun überhaupt nicht der Fall.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (17. Juni 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Wobei Menschenhandel in Deutschland immer noch betrieben wird, im Fußball. Aber da ermittelt irgendwie niemand.
> Dabei ist Menschenhandel eine Straftat.



Das ist mal wieder Bullshit vom Feinsten.
Unter Menschenhandel verstehe ich sowas wie den Tierhandel, das Tier kann nicht entscheiden, was passiert.
Beim Fußball und auch bei Leiharbeit ist es jedoch so, dass die Geld bezahlt bekommen, wenn die ihren alten Vertrag beim Verein kündigen und den beim neuen unterschreiben.
Wenn die das nicht wollen schließen die den Vertrag nicht ab.
Das ist eben KEIN Menschenhandel.


----------



## DKK007 (17. Juni 2020)

Wenn du kein Geld hast, hast du da nicht viel Wahl.

Zwangsprostitution: Deutschland ist ein Paradies fuer Menschenhaendler - WELT


----------



## DJKuhpisse (17. Juni 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Wenn du kein Geld hast, hast du da nicht viel Wahl.
> 
> Zwangsprostitution: Deutschland ist ein Paradies fuer Menschenhaendler - WELT



Rechtlich aber schon, was bei Angestellten während des Vertragsverhältnisses nicht der Fall ist.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (17. Juni 2020)

Birdy84 schrieb:


> .... Und wo soll das Ganze eigentlich aufhöhren...


Im friedlichen Miteinander


----------



## Birdy84 (17. Juni 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Im friedlichen Miteinander


Halte ich für utopisch solange der Eine versucht dem anderen seine Moralvorstellungen überzustülpen, in dem Zusammenhänge hergestellt werden, die es vorher nicht gab. Vielleicht bin ich auch falsch informiert. Heißt eine Blacklist so, weil sie früher mal nur Schwarze aufgelistet hatte? Wenn ja, dann könnte ich es verstehen.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (17. Juni 2020)

Birdy84 schrieb:


> Halte ich für utopisch solange der Eine versucht dem anderen seine Moralvorstellungen überzustülpen


Die Basis der Moralvorstellung heißen: "Allgemeine Menschenrechte"
Wenn wir uns auf diese Minimalbasis nicht einigen können, wird es keinen Frieden geben.

Welchen von diesen 30 Artikeln hältst Du für überflüssig und welche würdest Du verändern?
Ich bin im Großen und Ganzen mit allen zufrieden.
Allgemeine Erklaerung der Menschenrechte &#8211; Wikipedia


----------



## Birdy84 (17. Juni 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Die Basis der Moralvorstellung heißen: "Allgemeine Menschenrechte"
> Wenn wir uns auf diese Minimalbasis nicht einigen können, wird es keinen Frieden geben.
> 
> Welchen von diesen 30 Artikeln hältst Du für überflüssig und welche würdest Du verändern?
> ...


Der Nebensatz, den du gekürzt hast, ist wichtig für meine Aussage. 
Kollidieren die Bezeichnungen Black- und Whitelist mit den Menschenrechten?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (17. Juni 2020)

Birdy84 schrieb:


> Kollidieren die Bezeichnungen Black- und Whitelist mit den Menschenrechten?


Nein, nicht unmittelbar, das ist nur ein Akt der Höflichkeit. Mittelbar kann man darin Diskriminierung entdecken. Es wird auch niemand bestraft, wir reden hier über freiwillige Massnahmen einzelner Dienst im Netz. Und sie ist vorbeugend,


----------



## DJKuhpisse (17. Juni 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Nein, nicht unmittelbar, das ist nur ein Akt der Höflichkeit. Mittelbar kann man darin Diskriminierung entdecken. Es wird auch niemand bestraft, wir reden hier über freiwillige Massnahmen einzelner Dienst im Netz. Und sie ist vorbeugend,



Die Frage ist, ob es freiwillig bleibt.
Man kann übrigens in allem Diskriminierung entdecken.
Kleine Autos sind diskriminierend, weil große Menschen da nicht komfortabel sitzen können.
Hohe Küchenschränke sind diskriminierend, da kleine Leute da nicht ohne Stuhl drankommen.


----------



## Mahoy (17. Juni 2020)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Man kann übrigens in allem Diskriminierung entdecken.
> Kleine Autos sind diskriminierend, weil große Menschen da nicht komfortabel sitzen können.



Und deshalb gibt es, man möchte es nicht für möglich halten, *sowohl* kleine als auch größere Autos. Das Problem setzt erst ein, wenn große Leute erwarten, das auch kleine Leute große Autos fahren und kleine Leute, dass große Leute kleine Autos fahren. 
Und manchmal fahren große Leute kleine Autos, weil sie's z.B. kuschelig mögen und kleine Leute große Autos, weil es ihnen z.B. mehr Übersicht verschafft. Und beide dürfen das sogar!



> Hohe Küchenschränke sind diskriminierend, da kleine Leute da nicht ohne Stuhl drankommen.



Und deshalb steht ihnen bei gemeinschaftlich genutzten Küchen ein Stuhl oder eine kleine Trittleiter zur Verfügung.
Das Hilfsmittel gleich den Größenunterschied aus und kommt deshalb bevorzugt zum Einsatz, weil es kein Hilfsmittel gibt, mit dem große Menschen zu niedrige Schränke vernünftig nutzen könnten.

Diskriminieren bedeutet im Idealfall nur "unterscheiden". Und das machen wir ständig, sonst kämen wir im Alltag gar nicht klar.
Der Ärger geht los, wenn man rational unerheblichen Unterscheidungsmerkmalen (z.B. der Hautfarbe) eine ideologische Bedeutung überstülpt oder einem sachlichen Diskriminierungsmerkmal ("Ich Tarzan, du Jane".) eine abstrakte Wertung appliziert ("Ich Tarzan besser als du Jane.").
Tarzan kann sich zwar tatsächlich besser von Baum zu Baum schwingen als Jane, aber Jane kann definitiv besser vollständige Sätze bilden als Tarzan - was sie allerdings auch nicht berechtigt, sich für *grundsätzlich* besser zu halten.

Gefahr erkannt, Gefahr gebannt.


----------



## DKK007 (17. Juni 2020)

Wobei das manchmal schon krass ist. Hier z.B. bei Minute 8
ZDFzeit: Streitfall Rassismus - Wie gleich sind wir? - ZDFmediathek


----------



## DJKuhpisse (17. Juni 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Wobei das manchmal schon krass ist. Hier z.B. bei Minute 8
> ZDFzeit: Streitfall Rassismus - Wie gleich sind wir? - ZDFmediathek


Gleich überhaupt nicht, jeder Mensch ist individuell, es gibt eventuell gleiche Merkmale, aber es gibt keine "gleichen" Menschen, das müssten dann Klone sein.


----------



## DKK007 (17. Juni 2020)

Aber alle Menschen haben die gleichen Rechte.  Vor allem das Recht, nicht rassistisch diskriminiert zu werden.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (17. Juni 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Aber alle Menschen haben die gleichen Rechte.  Vor allem das Recht, nicht rassistisch diskriminiert zu werden.



Ist aber etwas völlig anderes.


----------



## SlaveToTheRave (17. Juni 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Wer nicht einmal nachdenkt, wenn man Geräte "Master und Slave" nennt, wer nicht einmal hínterfragt, was solche Begriffe bedeuten, wird keine Einschläge mitbekommen, die um ihn herum passieren.


Oh keine Sorge, ich weiß was diese Begriffe bedeuten. Ich rede aber von der einstellbaren Rangordnung bei (inzwischen veralteten) IT Geräten. Und nicht vom Versklaven von Menschen.



Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Wir können ab jetzt auch alle AfD-Wähler wieder Untermenschen nennen, das ist ja auch ein ganz neutraler Begriff, der nur eine Untergruppe der Bevölkerung bezeichnet.


Wie ihr die Wähler dieser grindigen Partei in eurem Land bezeichnet, sei euch überlassen. Das Wort Untermensch würde ich persönlich nicht in den Mund nehmen - aus historischen Gründen. Aber wem erkläre ich das.



seahawk schrieb:


> Wer Sprache und Medien verändert, verändert das Denken.


Ja. Kenne ich aus 1984. Gutes Buch.
Ähnliche Verfahren gab es z.B. auch im 3. Reich und in der UDSSR.

Finde ich alles nicht gut, weil es i.d.R. früher oder später mit Zwang und Zensur einher geht.


----------



## DeFi (17. Juni 2020)

SlaveToTheRave schrieb:


> Oh keine Sorge, ich weiß was diese Begriffe bedeuten. Ich rede aber von der einstellbaren Rangordnung bei (inzwischen veralteten) IT Geräten. Und nicht vom Versklaven von Menschen.



Über den Begriff an sich denkt auch keiner mehr nach. Es ist eingebürgert. In meinem Fall zwei Steuergeräte die kommunizieren, da denkt keiner an Rassismus. Der hätte auch in meinen Augen zu viel Zeit. Aber wie du schon sagst, jetzt werden da Sachen auseinander gerissen und ach was.... Nennen wir sie jetzt einfach Susi und Strolch... Strolch könnte aber schon wieder zu viel sein...


----------



## seahawk (17. Juni 2020)

Einfach nicht mehr so formulieren. Dann hat man eine steuerndes Laufwerk und ein Laufwerk mit Potential für mehr Steuerungsaufgaben.


----------



## DKK007 (17. Juni 2020)

seahawk schrieb:


> Einfach nicht mehr so formulieren. Dann hat man eine steuerndes Laufwerk und ein Laufwerk mit Potential für mehr Steuerungsaufgaben.



Zumal doch IDE seit vielen Jahren ausgestorben ist. Bei SATA hat man sowas nicht.

Es gibt da also gar keinen Bedarf für die Sprache.


----------



## keinnick (17. Juni 2020)

In der IT geht es aber (auch heute noch) nicht nur um IDE-Laufwerke und sorry, ich werde solche Ausdrücke (z. B. bei einem DB-Server) auch weiterhin verwenden, einfach weil sie für mich in diesem Kontext nichts mit dem Begriff Sklaverei zu tun haben.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (17. Juni 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Zumal doch IDE seit vielen Jahren ausgestorben ist. Bei SATA hat man sowas nicht.
> 
> Es gibt da also gar keinen Bedarf für die Sprache.


Auch mal wieder Unfug, es gibt auch weiterhin diesen Aufbau, auch wenn IDE tot ist.
Den Begriff Master gibt es übrigens auch in der Soundtechnik.


----------



## Kelemvor (17. Juni 2020)

Hat mich immer schon gewundert das es beim Sound nicht Mutter heisst.


----------



## thlink (17. Juni 2020)

pizzazz schrieb:


> das wird die menschheit ganz weit nach vorne bringen - bis an die grenze zur sinnlosigkeit und darüber hinaus


Jede Wette, spätestens nächste Woche wird die BRD wieder über das Zigeunerschnitzel diskutieren. Wir sind ein blödes Volk....


----------



## Mahoy (17. Juni 2020)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Auch mal wieder Unfug, es gibt auch weiterhin diesen Aufbau, auch wenn IDE tot ist.
> Den Begriff Master gibt es übrigens auch in der Soundtechnik.



Es geht um das Zusammenspiel von "Master" und "Slave".
Selbstverständlich kann man beispielsweise auch weiterhin Master-Studiengänge belegen. Slave-Studiengänge gibt es bekanntlich nicht - die Sklaverei setzt ein, wenn man den Doktortitel erwerben will oder ein Praktikum das nächste ablöst, ohne dass eine Anstellung daraus wird.  

Wobei ich das in diesem Fall allerdings auch für übertrieben halte, denn Sklaverei ist nun wirklich nichts, was nur Menschen bestimmter Hautfarbe widerfahren würde. Das ist gemeinsame unrühmliche Geschichte, denn Menschen *aller* Hautfarben und Ethnien haben andere Menschen der selben oder anderer Hautfarben und Ethnien versklavt und manche Leute machen das bis heute.
Folglich müssten in dem Punkt entweder alle Betroffenheit empfinden, oder eben niemand.

Ganz rational betrachtet: "Master" und "Slave" passen hier eigentlich nicht, weil die damit bezeichnete Schaltung lediglich eine Reihenfolge, aber keine Herrschaft festlegt. Zudem können alle möglichen Geräte, je nach Jumper-Einstellung oder Cable Select, mal Master und Slave spielen - also eher so etwas wie Rollenspiel für elektronische Geräte.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (17. Juni 2020)

SlaveToTheRave schrieb:


> Ja. Kenne ich aus 1984. Gutes Buch.
> Ähnliche Verfahren gab es z.B. auch im 3. Reich und in der UDSSR.


So ist das mit allen Dingen, man kann sie zum Guten nutzen und zum Schlechten. Das tausendjährige Reich nutze auch verachtenswerte Gesetze, um ganz "rechtstaatlich" unerträgliche Urteile zu fällen. Mit Gesetzen kann man Rassismus ganz wunderbar festschreiben. Sind darum Gesetze schlecht oder ist das Prinzip an sich ein guter Weg zum friedlichen Zusammenleben?

Was ist in Deinen Augen schlecht daran und gefährlich, wenn man Sprache auf systematische Unterdrückung hin untersucht und bestimmte Worte und Floskeln nicht mehr nutzt? Ist es für dich böse Manipulation und 1984 wenn ich die Phrase _"Arbeit macht frei"_ aus meinen aktiven Wortschatz vebannt habe? Was verdammt nochmal ist ein Problem, wenn man für Freiheit, Gleichheit und Brüderlichkeit kämpft?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (17. Juni 2020)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Und deshalb gibt es, man möchte es nicht für möglich halten, *sowohl* kleine als auch größere Autos.


Für jeden dasseine:

Mann faehrt Kleinwagen, um seinen riesigen Schniedel zu kompensieren


----------



## JePe (18. Juni 2020)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Gleich überhaupt nicht, jeder Mensch ist individuell, es gibt eventuell gleiche Merkmale, aber es gibt keine "gleichen" Menschen, das müssten dann Klone sein.



Gleich an Rechten und Chancen, gleich in ihrer Wuerde, gleich vor dem Gesetz. So steht´s jedenfalls im Grundgesetz. Wenn man dann aber wegen der Hautfarbe kontrolliert wird oder wegen des Nachnamens den Job oder die Wohnung oder beides nicht bekommt, dann ist das was?

Eben.


----------



## Birdy84 (18. Juni 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Nein, nicht unmittelbar, das ist nur ein Akt der Höflichkeit. Mittelbar kann man darin Diskriminierung entdecken. Es wird auch niemand bestraft, wir reden hier über freiwillige Massnahmen einzelner Dienst im Netz. Und sie ist vorbeugend,


Vorbeugend oder vorauseilender Gehorsam? Letzteren halte ich auch für gefährlich, besonders dann wenn Grundlage für die Handlung zweifelhaft ist.


----------

